# ALO Audio RXMKIII Balanced Portable Amplifier Impressions



## monotune

For those of you reading it means you have heard that Ken at ALO Audio has just released a balanced portable headphone amp with a little twist a "Bass" knob.
   
   
 [size=medium] For those of you who have never heard the RX series portable amps. The MKI, MKII and now the MKIII you really have been missing something. I think I met Ken about 5 years ago. when he had a small portable built on a familiar circuit. I saw him at an LA Head-fi meet down by LAX. We had been e-maling back and forth. He sold me my first dock line out . He took me around to meet Ray Samuals and told me which headphone amp I needed  The SR71A. I thought I had the Holy Grail portable set up then..... Fast Forward to 2012. My newest set up was ridiculous. The LCD3, CLAS DAC, iBasso DAC and a RS SR71B. I bought the later, the Ray Samuals SR71B because I really thought that by going Balanced I would squeeze the last bit of Hi Fi out of my system . I really didn't think I could improve my system. There were things about it though that I did not like sonically. I missed the musical signature of the RXMKII which was velvety smooth and interacted with the highs in a way that I liked. The SR71B had a bit of a harsh frequency in the 5K range I believe. Way up there but to be honest I did not like it and I thought it was not very musical with all the other pieces of the puzzle. I was using an iPod Classic as well, even with a dock out I still think it is a brighter unit than say the iphone or iPod Touch. Don't ask me why as it is just spitting out numbers but I heard the difference. Anyway...[/size]
   
  [size=medium]  I heard Ken had a Balanced amp coming. Like a lot of people I watched his forum, I kept emailing him. Then I heard he was coming to LA for a little meet Alex Rossen was putting on at The Village (Recording Studio) in Santa Monica. I hustled down there for a quick minute to see Ken & Alex and hear the mythical RXIII. Although I only spent 10 minutes with this portable Balanced amp I was convinced that I had found a hit above what I had been listening to. Of course I asked Ken can I just take one of these  He smiled and said that within a few weeks he would have his first shipment. So I waited "sort" of patiently. 
   
  I now have possession of this wonderful piece of musical gear and I do mean Musical! I have listened to more music in the last week than I have in the last couple of months. This little box has made music fun for me again. All the things I have ever complained about or felt that my little portable system have vanished right in front of me. I would never have thought that the combination of my favorite little amp and a bass knob could do that but I will try to explain why.
   
  If you are unfamiliar with the sound signature of the RX amp. I will start by saying that it is a very smooth sounding box. The coloration is subtle and what I consider only in the best possible way. Mids are full and true. Guitars and midrange instruments are right where they should be in a mix. Vocals sit on top of the mix. They seemed to be represented the way they were when they were mixed. The Bass was strong but never over done. I suppose that the only thing I ever wanted was a way to EQ things ever so slightly because possibly the recording was not great or to suit my taste depending on what headphone I was using. I really felt like it was the perfect amp for me. I say "me" because we all have different tastes and we all listen to different styles of music. I happen to listen to a pretty big cross range but mostly I listen to guitar driven music. Yes I am mainly a guitar player and it's what I do for a living. I have spent a large part of life in a studio or on a stage and am always chasing a sound 
   
  The RXIII. At first thought the idea of a bass knob means that you are a lover of Bass and need to over annunciate the frequency. I thought well this is for people who love electronica or something... I could have not been more wrong. First off the Bass knob is so subtle and what it does is mind blowing. Yes it does increase the Bass frequency and yes you can get the drivers in your headphones moving. Yes it is fun. What is true about this amp? Less is more. When you get over the fun factor and you get down to some serious listening you find that when you pull back the bass knob once you have turned it on and engaged it you hear how it affects the treble, yes the treble. I have been accused of having doggie ears and the high end sometimes gets the best of me. I find it to often to be harsh even when listening to Hi Res files. The digital world and that frequency are not a great pairing. The RXIII has changed that. Rolling in that Bass just ever so slightly puts a little warm cushion around the vocal frequency. Not dark, not murky. Just a nice musical softness. I was in awe of this feature. Yes I loved having a little more low end when I needed it but what I got was this beautiful high end that I had never heard out of a portable set up. I do realize by the way that I am quite fortunate to have an amazing set up with top notch cables & cans, this amp sent it into the stratosphere.
   
  The other bonus besides ironing out unsightly treble is that I have been listening at lower volume levels. Quite a bit lower actually. I just flew with open back cans and I hardly pushed the volume at all (I am sure those next to me were quite happy about that). The fullness is so lush that I no longer have to turn up the volume to fill my head with music. This amp will save my hearing. I can now listen a lot longer without fatigue. This amp has been changing my life simply by the way I am now listening to music. I was playing Lossless files next to 256 AAC files and I will be honest I did not find myself over thinking the quality. In fact the genius of this amp is I was not listening to the quality of anything I was just listening to music . I have to say because I am a professional musician I find myself examining music all the time. To be honest... it's a pain. I just realized as I am typing this out that for the first time in years that I can relax and listen to some digital music without frowning at how bad somethings sound. I can put a record on almost any crappy record player and like it better than what was coming out of my iPod but in the last few years some smart people like Ken Ball ( and Alex Rossen and not to leave out Steve Eddy at Q Audio) are changing that. I thought the CLAS was a huge leap forward and it was but this is as equally a big leap.
   
  Lucky for me there will be some great reviewers that can put things out in technical terms. These same people have helped me make some great purchases. I hope this steers you towards your next great purchase. I am excited by this amp. It sounds that good. Truly!
   
[/size]
 [size=medium] Thanks for your time. M[/size]


----------



## AnakChan

Hi I also picked up the Rx Mk3 yesterday from Ken. I'm burning it in for a couple of days before giving my full impressions although I do find initial thoughts is that it's somewhat V shaped (these are with the FitEar To Go! 334 IEMs). Maybe with more burn-in time it'll change. With the CLAS, it's an outstanding setup.
   
  The power of this amp is unbelievable. I think one should take full advantage of it with full-sized cans; especially the hard-to-drive ones.


----------



## monotune

I usually wait for impressions until after a week or so of burn in time. This time I was blown away out of the box . This is the new set up. This was the old set up...


----------



## AnakChan

Hope you don't mind me leveraging on your thread here for the Rx MK3 reviews.
   
  Coming from the New ALO Balanced Amp MkIII at RMAF thread (http://www.head-fi.org/t/575927/new-alo-balance-amp-mkiii-at-rmaf/225#post_8378695), I'll still leave the more detailed SQ impressions to later this week after a decent burn-in. I didn't get a chance to burn it in yesterday as my wife doesn't know I've got a new shiny toy in my satchel yet, so I'll have to break it to her gently. As such I'll comment a little more on the build of the product, etc.
   
  Externally, the build is as sturdy as the CLAS but the finish is somewhat more refined. The surface pattern/texture more like the ALO Continental but very smooth. At least with my Mk3 (I can't remember about the other Mk3s there), it's different from the earlier pre-production Mk3s which had more of the CLAS or SR-71B type case with industrial lines.The heads of the locking screws are also slimmer than the CLAS so they don't protrude that much. But size/shape-wise it suits the CLAS perfectly (naturally!!). The CLAS+Rx Mk3 compliment each other, design-wise, so nicely.
   


   
  The infamous Bass/Volume knobs still protrude quite a bit but admittedly I cannot remember how much the older pre-production Rx Mk3 knobs stuck out. These however stick out approx 1.5cm. They spin firmly yet smoothly. What is interesting is that the "Off" position for both the Bass and the Volume knobs is at 12 o'clock. There's a firm click to switch either of them on. One thing that bothers me a little bit is there's a loud-ish click-pop in powering on the Mk3. There's also a click in switching on the Bass but not as loud as the Volume on click. The Volume on click-pop is actually a little louder than the Pico Slim's power-on button.
   
   
  I do find the Bass and Volume dials a little close somewhat and with a smaller diameter than, say the SR-71B, it's just a little more tedious to adjust than the SR-71B. However doing it from the side (perpendicular) to the knobs, it's fine.
   
   
   
  At least on my FitEar To Go! 334 and Unique Melody Merlin's, the volume gets loud really quick. In general I already listen more loudly than other people, and at 3 o'clock, it's loud enough for me (remember off is 12 o'clock). As opposed to the SR-71B, I'd probably listen around the 11:30 o'clock for a matching volume. Naturally IEMs are reasonably easy to drive. My Ultrasone Edition 8's are probably around the 4 o'clock setting. All this with Low-Gain setting by the way.

 Talking about the Gain switch, they're a little bit more recessed than the SR-71B's. Big fingers may find them "a tad" difficult to reach. With nails, it's much easier. Meanwhile at the back, the Single Ended/Balanced Input switch, is a much larger toggle switch. Although the silver switch compliments the front knobs, it probably doesn't have to be that big and probably a smaller one like the SR-71B will do. 
   
  One nice thing I do like about the Rx Mk3 is that the front Blue LED (to show that it's switched on), also lights up in Orange if the Single Ended headphone isn't plugged in properly/fully.
   


   
  Now for the charging, the Rx Mk3 uses a 9V 1.3A charger, whereas the CLAS is a more standard 5V 2A (basically chargeable from USB if you can find a USB to a round barrel converter). It's a pity to have to carry two different types of chargers.
   
  I'll get back to burning in and listening to the Rx Mk3 now .


----------



## cooperpwc

Interesting impressions, guys. Subscribe!


----------



## YoengJyh




----------



## cn11

Subscribed. I will most certainly be ordering this amp soon!


----------



## shigzeo

I'm impressed with the RX MKIII, but then again, the RX MKI was my sweet dream come true. I didn't expect ALO to go up THAT far!


----------



## Matter

.


----------



## raelamb

I will be watchng this thread with great interest as I love my rig with the SR71B/ CLAS combo.I must admit to being a Ray Samuels groupie and I have always loved his "house" sound. Can't wait to see and here the impressions of people who took the ALO RXMKlll plunge


----------



## IamChinese

compare to SR71B...Anyone?


----------



## Grev

Subscribed.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





iamchinese said:


> compare to SR71B...Anyone?


 
   
  Only briefly (maybe for about 30-45 mins). All I can say is that I just kept going back to the Rx Mk3 primarily cos of the detail and clarity. To me at least, the (my??) SR-71B seems to have a warm signature anyway.
   
  Note that my Mk3 still isn't fully burnt in yet (I had it running from 10 a.m. -> 8 p.m. straight).
   
  @monotune, do you have any slight channel imbalance with your Mk3 at the lowest volume setting? It doesn't bother me much since I don't listen to that low of a volume anyway but just curious.


----------



## WasabiTree

Can't wait to hear the rest of the impressions once you guys have been running it for a while... Esp. the comparison between SR-71B and RK MKIII. Thanks!


----------



## AnakChan

Hi, sorry I still haven't done a proper one-on-one against the SR-71B. Primarily 'cos I wasn't happy with my SR-71B in the first place - I don't think there's anything wrong but the signature is just somewhat warm for my taste. But I'll get around to doing the test against the SR-71B later in the week.
   
  Meanwhile, I spent a couple of hours listening to the RxMk3 today after yesterday's 10 hr burn-in. I'd like to add that please take what I say with a _*huge pinch of salt*_ as I was literally documenting whilst listening - i.e. these are notes created along the way. Looking back now at the notes, I realise that the RxMk3 was changing _*during*_ today's listening session so please bear that in mind. In addition whilst the RxMk3 was warming up, I spent most of my time listening through my new FitEar TO GO! 334 too. So possibly another variable changing there. As such, the aforementioned huge pinch of salt comment. The only exception is the last tracks where I put on my already burnt-in UM Merlins.
   

   
   
  --- Cut Here ---
*Bill Evans Trio - My Foolish Heart/Waltz for Debby (live recording)*
  Go-DAP: narrower soundstage compared to RxMk3, somewhat mid forward
  RxMk3: clearer instrument separation, more 3D, more detailed. Similar trebled extension as Go-DAP but slightly less than the DX100
  DX100: bigger sound, more detailed & picks up bad recording more easily. Even more 3D than the Mk3. Clearer mid bass than the Mk3
  Above comments was tested at Low Gain setting for both RxMk3 & DX100. At Mid/High Gain, the gap difference narrows considerably whilst the Go-DAP drifts further apart. I can't say whether it's the RxMk3 that setups up, or if the DX100 that steps down with the gain increase.
   
*Diana Krall's Look of Love (S'Wonderful, Love Letters & Besame Mucho)*
  At this point, the Go-DAP is out of the picture
  Mid Gain: RxMk3 vocals sounds a tad clearer, but DX100's highs/treble sounds more transparent. Basses sound similar. Vocal placement on DX100 seems narrower/specific, whereas RxMk3 feels wider/more even (L/R).
   
  I have a tendency to want to listen more to the Mk3 than the DX100 with the "Look Of Love" album. Primarily it's the clarity of the vocals that sways the tendency.
   
*Original Footloose Soundtrack (Footloose & Let's Hear It For The Boy)*
  Medium Gain: RxMk3 sounds more musical & fun. DX100 a tad more transparent highs. RxMk3 & DX100 are more similar than dissimilar at this point.
  Low Gain: The differences between RxMk3 & DX100 narrows unlike the initial difference with the Bill Evans Trio's Waltz for Debby
  Just to keep in play, I pulled the Go-DAP back into the picture and it couldn't keep up with the lushness of the other two.
   
*Black Eyed Peas' E.N.D. (Boom Boom Pow & Rock That Body)*
  RxMk3 bass has more impact than the DX100. The boom was a real boom to the heart! RxMk3 continues to sound more fun. DX100 vocals continue to remain narrower then the RxMk3's.
  RxMk3 seems to have strength in the lows & mids whilst DX100 upper mids & highs. DX100's soundstage is now marginally larger than the RxMk3.
  Low gain now both are very similar.
   
  Strangely after 1 hr of tests, the highs of the RxMk3 sound a little more extended than before. Wonder if constant listening has changed the RxMk3 from a cold start.
   
*Isaac Stern's Vivaldi Four Seasons (Summer III: Presto to Winter I: Allegro non Molto)*
  RxMk3 beginning to have the bigger sound now slightly. The DX100 sounds somewhat more mellow but marginally. Dynamic range sounds similar. Again, the DX100 & Mk3 sound more similar than different. The RxMk3 sounds to have more impact whereas the DX100 almost sounds more mellow.

 For fun, I decided to swap the FitEar TO GO! 334, with the Unique Melody Merlins and the IEM change there doesn't affect the aforementioned statements.
  --- Cut Here ---
   
  Please forgive the messy notes above. If you find anything contradictory mentioned above, please note that again, they are live notes of which I've not actually tried to "make sense" out of them. I'm just writing what I heard/felt at that time.


----------



## Anthony1

Thanks AnakChan.. great reviews and impressions so far..keep them coming


----------



## Currawong

It's interesting to read these impressions now. I borrowed Jude's SR71/CLAS rig with the pre-production LCD-3s overnight while we were in Tokyo last year and felt the same about the SR71 lacking a bit in _zing_. Given the whole set-up was unfamiliar I didn't say anything. Also, I only heard the prototype RX3 at the meet, but it did sound good last year, as this year when I tried it again. Since everyone in our group wanted to try the RX3 it was hard to do a good comparison and switch amps quickly, but it seemed to at least a little better than my L3, my impression being that the soundstage is wider.


----------



## AnakChan

@Currawong, I'm planning to takyuubin you my RxMk3 when I'm done initial impressions. Although I like to share my thoughts, I'm also concern how "professional" (or lack of, more like it) my reviews are.

I'll PM you when I'm done & can send it over to you for your thoughts to share with the group here.


----------



## maguire

That's awfly nice of you ol chap, while your at it, any chance of say sending it down the road abit.....im in Os tralia ol boy.....


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Takyuubin me your Edition 8s while you are at it!  haha


----------



## mcee

Subscribed. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## shigzeo

I had only a few seconds with the RX MKIII, but at minimum what I can corroborate is that the Rx series has incredible sound stage.
  Quote: 





currawong said:


> It's interesting to read these impressions now. I borrowed Jude's SR71/CLAS rig with the pre-production LCD-3s overnight while we were in Tokyo last year and felt the same about the SR71 lacking a bit in _zing_. Given the whole set-up was unfamiliar I didn't say anything. Also, I only heard the prototype RX3 at the meet, but it did sound good last year, as this year when I tried it again. Since everyone in our group wanted to try the RX3 it was hard to do a good comparison and switch amps quickly, but it seemed to at least a little better than my L3, my impression being that the soundstage is wider.


----------



## Kremer930

I have found that the change from single ended to balanced on my iBasso Pb2 had a big step up in instrument placement and width of sound stage. The best way that I can describe is that it is like going from a stereo speaker setup to something closer to a surround theatre. I would guess that if the Rx3 loses to the Dx in a shoot-out that it shouldn't be because of soundstage.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





kremer930 said:


> I have found that the change from single ended to balanced on my iBasso Pb2 had a big step up in instrument placement and width of sound stage. The best way that I can describe is that it is like going from a stereo speaker setup to something closer to a surround theatre. I would guess that if the Rx3 loses to the Dx in a shoot-out that it shouldn't be because of soundstage.


 
  also my question would be how was the test set up? he wasnt really comparing the Rx3 tot he DX100 it doesnt seem, he was comparing the Rx3 plus ipod to the dx100 on its own. I wouldnt discount the DX100's ability to bring about many of those changes over the ipod. i would love to see a comparison of the dx100 with and without the Rx3, or does the dx100 not have a lineout?
  edit: Sorry is seems that he was using the CLAS with the rx3, but still the difference in the dac stage could also still easily account for the differences heard. i think a comparison of the dx100 with and without the rx3 would be interesting 
   
  edit: Sorry is seems that he was using the CLAS with the rx3, but still the difference in the dac stage could also still easily account for the differences heard. i think a comparison of the dx100 with and without the rx3 would be interesting


----------



## Kremer930

That would be an interesting test for those people with really deep pockets. . I am guessing, again, that the dx with the rx3 could become the ultimate portable...at least until the Hifiman 901 is released in a month or two. 

Because the DX can play ALAC format songs, it is one of the first options outside of an iPod that doesn't require me to convert my music library. I want to know how it will compare again my planned CLAS Rx3 rig. 

So many great toys around......


----------



## shigzeo

Of course, not all earphones (multi armature) will be better for going balanced as their crossovers are generally tuned for a specific input type. Dynamic I can understand. Franck at Earsonics mentioned specifically that his earphones wouldn't sound as good. He didn't provide graphs charting how the discrepancies spread over the frequency, but I will have to agree as I've used a number of customs in balanced and it's hit-or-miss, miss mostly.
   
  Dynamic, however, I've never encountered one that isn't more engaging, with better left-right and instrument separation, and sometimes, awful bass humps smoothed out.
  Quote: 





kremer930 said:


> I have found that the change from single ended to balanced on my iBasso Pb2 had a big step up in instrument placement and width of sound stage. The best way that I can describe is that it is like going from a stereo speaker setup to something closer to a surround theatre. I would guess that if the Rx3 loses to the Dx in a shoot-out that it shouldn't be because of soundstage.


----------



## minimus

Anyone care to guess when an "Mk 4" will be released, decimating the resale value of this amp?


----------



## Currawong

Anakchan: That'd be great! After a bit of confusion with my DX100 distorting and the L3 sounding weird in the treble with some people (maybe due to a low battery) I'm definitely up for spending some time with the RX3.


----------



## sunninho

Can someone make a comparison between the Rx MK2 and Rx MK3?  Is there any difference in sound signature (coloration or lack of), soundstage, bass presence (without turning up the bass on the MK3), etc.?


----------



## AnakChan

Hi, sorry I never tried the Rx Mk2.

 Anyhow today I've pulled out the SR-71B instead. Now, in general, I've not really been that impressed with my SR-71B (that's the only one I've tried), but I went out today with an objective mind. Again, today's gear was the iPad3, FitEar TO GO! 334 (and later tried the Unique Melody Merlins), and for the most part, the tracks I listened to were the same with the only exception being Vivaldi's Four Seasons where in this case I just listened to two tracks as opposed 5. You'll see my comments have a similar pattern across most genre and I didn't feel the need to listen to everything I listened to yesterday.
   
  As with the other impressions, these are just notes I wrote of what I thought at that moment. i.e. if anything doesn't gel or make sense, my sincere apologies.
   

   
   
*Bill Evans Trio Waltz For Debby (My Foolish Heart & Waltz For Debby)*
  SR-71B: drum brushes is very apparent up to the point that I found them distracting as it felt it was drowning the other instruments. Possibly strong mid forward/focused? Or I'm too used to the DX100/Rx Mk3 sound signature. In addition, (and if this makes sense), on the SR-71B, the instruments sounded like they had a lisp as opposed to sounding crisp like the RxMk3. The background audience noise is much more apparent but in a 2D way, whereas the RxMk3 sounded more 3D but a little more distant (more depth). In case the readers aren't aware, This album was recorded live, as such the audience noise.
   
  RxMk3: wider soundstage. Cymbals sound more distinct. Clarity in the trebles.
   
  Low Gain/Mid Gain, no difference.
   
*Diana Krall's The Look Of Love (S'Wonderful, Love Letters, Besame Mucho)*
  SR-71B: voice sounds muffled. Again a tad of that lispy sound. The shaker instrument (is that what you call it??) can distinctively be heard on the right channel but all other instruments rather centric.
  RxMk3: Sounds clearer, but in comparison to the SR-71B, the RxMk3 sounds a tad V-shaped. Instrument separation is great! More 3D and encompassing around me. Shaker sounds so crystal clear, whilst other instrument positioning/placement also more easily determined - guess it's due to the wide soundstage and detail, and imaging.
   
  For fun I tried to switch on the Bass...at low levels it's fine, at max it sounds boomy.
   
*Original Footloose Soundtrack (Footloose & Let's Hear It For The Boy)*
  SR-71B: continues the same trend. To sound mid focused making the RxMk3 sound v shaped by comparison. Is the SR-71B "A shaped" and the Rx Mk3 neutral, or is the SR-71B more hill-shaped and the Rx Mk3 more V-shaped? The treble extensions are there but not forward.
  RxMk3: Same story as before.
   
*Black Eyed Peas' E.N.D. (Boom Boom Pow & Rock That Body)*
  RxMk3's bass extension continues to make me shudder in comparison to the SR-71B despite the RxMk3's bass switch being off. RxMk3 sounds so 3D. The rest of the story is the same as above.
   
  I have to admit, at this point, I find it very hard to find a reason to listen to the SR-71B as it the pattern is doesn't changes (this is on different gain settings too on both amps).
   
*Isaac Stern's Vivaldi Four Seasons (Summer III: Presto then skip to Winter I: Allegro non Molto)*
  Same story as before. the RxMk3 imaging, clarity is simply superb.
   
   
*Switching IEMs*
  Now either I'm either getting very accustomed to the Fit Ear TO GO! 334 or the Rx Mk3 needs more burning in, I find that the UM Merlins today painfully piercing. A few days ago I found the UM Merlins bright/glitzy but today it was almost painful. The UM Merlins were more agreeable with the SR-71B in this respect however the above impressions remain the same, but just not as strongly noticeable. Headphone/Earphone synergy with the amp and/or source is quite critical. i.e. there's no absolute "clear winner" when the earphone/headphone itself is a moving baseline target.


----------



## AnakChan

Sorry to post again in a separate post as opposed to editing the previous one.

 I'm like to call an RxMk3 Listening session in Tokyo in the next few days but instead of me PM SPAMming all those Head-Fiers who live in Tokyo, I'm sure only a subset of you are interested in listening to these. Can you please PM me if you're interested and I'll create a PM group mail where we can organise an agreed time. Hopefully we can do this soon, then I can send the Rx Mk3 to Currawong (so that he doesn't have to come up here again ).


----------



## Kremer930

shigzeo said:


> Of course, not all earphones (multi armature) will be better for going balanced as their crossovers are generally tuned for a specific input type. Dynamic I can understand. Franck at Earsonics mentioned specifically that his earphones wouldn't sound as good. He didn't provide graphs charting how the discrepancies spread over the frequency, but I will have to agree as I've used a number of customs in balanced and it's hit-or-miss, miss mostly.
> 
> Dynamic, however, I've never encountered one that isn't more engaging, with better left-right and instrument separation, and sometimes, awful bass humps smoothed out.




I can only comment on my Jh16 and Beyer DT1350 but they certainly sound far. Ore spacious running balanced. I have an adaptor cable to also run them single ended...but needless to say, it doesn't get much use.


----------



## YoengJyh

wow... i think i know SOMETHING!


----------



## AnakChan

Just curious if you guys have any thoughts of my impressions of the RxMk3 against the SR-71B I put up yesterday in the previous page?


----------



## funch

Try again (see below).


----------



## funch

Quote: 





monotune said:


> I usually wait for impressions until after a week or so of burn in time. This time I was blown away out of the box . This is the new set up. This was the old set up...


 
   I have the exact setup as your 'old' rig (except the 'phones). Anyway, I was wondering if the MKIII has the same single-ended-input-to-balanced-output
  type of circuit as the SR71B.
   
  Can a balanced CLAS be far behind?


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





funch said:


>


 
   
  Lol . Not seeing any feedback, I had a hunch readers may have missed my RxMk3 vs SR-71B impression notes I put up yesterday. It was the last post of the previous page #2. But later I made another post which created a new page #3 so guess most ppl overlooked the impressions I wrote. Or if they did glance at it, they may have mistook it for the first impressions I wrote of the RxMk3 against the DX100/Go-DAP since the format of the impressions were the same.
   
   Here's the link to the previous page of the RxMk3 vs the SR-71B (tested in Single Ended mode only though) :-

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/609931/alo-audio-rxmkiii-balanced-portable-amplifier-impressions/15#post_8390256


----------



## pdiddypdler

Anakchan, based on your experiences so far do you think you will be sticking to the dx100 for your portable setup or will you be switching to the CLAS+mk3?
   
  Thanks for all your detailed writeups and great photos!


----------



## AnakChan

I'd probably still keep my DX100. For me at least, the CLAS+Amp setup is primarily for the iPad when I'm sitting down somewhere. The DX100 is when I'm on the move (walking to/fro the train station, on the train, etc). 

I'd rather not drain the battery of my iPhone with the CLAS+Amp config.


----------



## Kamitsuke

Great Review. I'd love to get my hands on them.. gulp*


----------



## Personnel Jezuz

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> *Switching IEMs*
> Now either I'm either getting very accustomed to the Fit Ear TO GO! 334 or the Rx Mk3 needs more burning in, I find that the UM Merlins today painfully piercing. A few days ago I found the UM Merlins bright/glitzy but today it was almost painful. The UM Merlins were more agreeable with the SR-71B in this respect however the above impressions remain the same, but just not as strongly noticeable. Headphone/Earphone synergy with the amp and/or source is quite critical. i.e. there's no absolute "clear winner" when the earphone/headphone itself is a moving baseline target.


 
  How is the bass boost on this thing with the Merlins? Interesting you find the highs to be too much, I found them pretty easy going when I listened to some Universal's through my head stage arrow/ipod touch.


----------



## Anthony1

Cant wait to listen to this beast from a certain Headfier here 
   
  Diana Krall locked and loaded


----------



## Kremer930

Diana Krall is always great. Devil may care is one of my reference tracks for any new gear.


----------



## funch

OK, let me re-word my prior question. Can this amp be used with a single-ended input to balanced output, or is it only single-to-single and balanced-to-balanced?


----------



## sluker




----------



## Kremer930

funch said:


> OK, let me re-word my prior question. Can this amp be used with a single-ended input to balanced output, or is it only single-to-single and balanced-to-balanced?




It can definitely be run from single ended source and still power headphones in either single ended or balanced drive.


----------



## funch

OK, thanks. Now the decision is, keep the SR-71B, or pick up the MK3?


----------



## slwiser

Quote: 





kremer930 said:


> !
> It can definitely be run from single ended source and still power headphones in either single ended or balanced drive.


 

 But yet no one has provided any comments using singled ended input to balanced out in a comparison to the SR-71B.


----------



## monotune

anakchan said:


> Only briefly (maybe for about 30-45 mins). All I can say is that I just kept going back to the Rx Mk3 primarily cos of the detail and clarity. To me at least, the (my??) SR-71B seems to have a warm signature anyway.
> 
> Note that my Mk3 still isn't fully burnt in yet (I had it running from 10 a.m. -> 8 p.m. straight).
> 
> @monotune, do you have any slight channel imbalance with your Mk3 at the lowest volume setting? It doesn't bother me much since I don't listen to that low of a volume anyway but just curious.




I have not noticed any imbalance at all. I was half expecting to. The one time I thought I did I realised it was the actual recording.  love the MK3 more and more everyday. I find it to be much sweeter than the SR71-B. the SR71-B is to my ears more in your face and clinical sounding.


----------



## Anthony1

Quote: 





monotune said:


>


 
  Hi monotune.. what is your favourite full size can with your new setup or what cans do you find you are using the most with your CLAS/RX3B


----------



## monotune

anakchan said:


> Hi, sorry I never tried the Rx Mk2.
> 
> 
> Anyhow today I've pulled out the SR-71B instead. Now, in general, I've not really been that impressed with my SR-71B (that's the only one I've tried), but I went out today with an objective mind. Again, today's gear was the iPad3, FitEar TO GO! 334 (and later tried the Unique Melody Merlins), and for the most part, the tracks I listened to were the same with the only exception being Vivaldi's Four Seasons where in this case I just listened to two tracks as opposed 5. You'll see my comments have a similar pattern across most genre and I didn't feel the need to listen to everything I listened to yesterday.
> ...





I really want to echo the statements here. The MK3 is very 3D. No better way to put it. The treble extension slaughters the SR71-B. I find the Sr71-B a bit trashy in the high end. The MK3 smooth and silky which allows for longer listening sessions. I find the MK3 in the same family as the MK2 but it is a step up even without the bass knob on but there is no reason not to have that knob on a little bit!!!!


----------



## slwiser

Quote: 





monotune said:


> I really want to echo the statements here. The MK3 is very 3D. No better way to put it. The treble extension slaughters the SR71-B. I find the Sr71-B a bit trashy in the high end. The MK3 smooth and silky which allows for longer listening sessions. I find the MK3 in the same family as the MK2 but it is a step up even without the bass knob on but there is no reason not to have that knob on a little bit!!!!


 
  I am sure it is very 3D but no one yet has actually made a comparison between single ended input to balanced output for the MK3 vs. SR-71B.  Single ended there are several amps that will best the SR-71B but there are few that can actually do balanced output and this is what I am waiting for, a review of the MK3 in a balanced output mode.  I have three phones that I can run either way; i.e., single ended or balanced and would like to have some comparison from people who happen to have a balanced phone to use.  Monotune, you appear to be one of those per your sig that can do this.


----------



## monotune

anthony1 said:


> Hi monotune.. what is your favourite full size can with your new setup or what cans do you find you are using the most with your CLAS/RX3B




I am addicted to my LCD3's. For me this is my favourite combo. I have tried with some in ears but that is not my thing. Tried with LCD2 which I love!!!! But the 3's have an improved high end that I love.

I would describe with this set up as a home theatre on your head  huge soundstage, imaging is excellent. I almost feel like there is a subwoofer on ever so slightly. I hear instruments in front and behind me. It is the most fun I have ever had listening to music on the go. Worth every penny of the investment. The only thing I would switch out would be the CLAS when and if they go Balanced with the new version. I think it is safe to say it is logical that they do. So I better get my wallet ready.


----------



## Anthony1

@monutune - yeah that rumour on balanced CLAS is going around. Not sure if its just that though.. somebody mentions how it would be good to have a balanced CLAS and next thing its going to happen. 
   
  Are you listening to the RX3B with your LCD3's balanced out or Single Ended?


----------



## Anthony1

Quote: 





slwiser said:


> Monotune, you appear to be one of those per your sig that can do this.


 
   
  yes monotone.. you have quite a collection of balanced amps there


----------



## joeling

Any idea whether this amp can drive the HE-6 adequately ?
   
  Regards,
  Joe Ling


----------



## AnakChan

joeling said:


> Any idea whether this amp can drive the HE-6 adequately ?
> 
> Regards,
> Joe Ling



Quite easily actually. At least in Single Ended, the RxMk3 seems more capable than the SR-71B. I'd guess the same in balanced.


----------



## Kremer930

joeling said:


> Any idea whether this amp can drive the HE-6 adequately ?
> 
> Regards,
> Joe Ling




I would strongly doubt that any portable amp could drive the HE6 properly. Fine they could get some nice sound out but it is very unlikely to be able to develop the bass texture on HE6. In my opinion even the Lyr doesn't have enough power to really drive the HE6 to its abilities. 

I don't have the adaptor to try the HE6 with the Rx3 but I have previously tried the iBasso Pb2 and it couldn't properly drive the He6's. The Pb2 puts out significantly more power than the Rx3 too. 

Other people may have different opinions.


----------



## Kremer930

yI just had a quick listen to the RX3 balanced versus singled ended driving the DT1350. It was still SE input but running the cans in the different modes. 

It was the first time that I have ever tried SE on this amp and I was surprised that it sounded better than I expected. Since it was only a quick listen I won't go into details but the main differences was a slight reduction in the 3D effect and some drop in midrange detail. Attack may have been better balanced as well. The change in mids was the most noticeable difference though


----------



## Kremer930

Oh yeah. A friend just dropped off some toys. Time to have a listen to the Dx100 compared to the CLAS/Rx3.


----------



## AnakChan

kremer930 said:


> Oh yeah. A friend just dropped off some toys. Time to have a listen to the Dx100 compared to the CLAS/Rx3.




Looking forward to your impressions! Although somewhat OT, may I suggest for you to try the RxMk3 off the DX100 too. It's a great combination. I'm still 50/50 on whether to keep the CLAS or not. Although its a decent DAC, I personally prefer the DX100's ES9018. At least in my opinion, the the synergy between the ES9018 DAC & the RxMk3 is phenomenal.


----------



## Anthony1

kremer930 said:


> Oh yeah. A friend just dropped off some toys. Time to have a listen to the Dx100 compared to the CLAS/Rx3.




Looking forward to this. Can you do DX100>RX3b comparisons please.. Pics would be cool too


----------



## Kremer930

I was lucky enough to have a DX100, CLAS, Alo RX3 plus my usual DT1350 and JH16's as well as a pair of HD25's to play with this afternoon for an hour. I was very excited and knew that I had some of the best portable components available today in my possession. I also expected my CLAS RX3 to take a beating....but that wasn't to be.

I listened to the HD25, JH16 and DT1350 all in single ended mode out of the DX100 as well as single ended from the RX3 powering the DX and also single ended with the CLAS combo providing signal. 

The DT's sounded thin and harsh from the DX. The darker sounding HD25 tamed the sound and matched better IMO. The smooth top end on my JH also reduced the glitchy top end of the DX. 

Next up I ran the line out from the DX to the RX3. The size of the RX3 matches nearly perfectly to the DX. It is almost the same footprint as the RX and CLAS. I felt that the RX added more musicality to the DX. The line out level of the DX is significantly less than the CLAS too which meant that I had to run medium gain for all but the JH. The sound stage was broadened with the use of the RX and bass impact improved.

Next I ran the CLAS RX3 combo. Compared to this the DX sounded thin and particularly harsh in the treble. It is a bit like comparing a high end turntable against a regular CD player. Music had significantly more body, bass was fuller and the treble was much smoother. 

Stepping the RX3 up to balanced output only lifted the difference further by adding slightly wider soundstage and improved bass attack. There is also perhaps slightly more midrange detail and texture too. 

I listened to two tracks when running this comparison. Metallica's Enter the Sandman and Lana Del Ray, Summertime Sadness. Both were high res 24 bit on the DX and were ALAC on the iPod. Metallica sounded horrible from the DX to the DT1350. It was too much treble energy. The HD25 toned the detail down to a more bareable level.

I can remember reading a lone review of the DX where it was definitely not glowing. Now after listening to the DX myself I can agree with his comments. I think it was Anaxilus but I am not sure. Excuse me if I am wrong. 

I spoke to my friend who was keen to hear how his DX compared. I told him that it was not even close and gave him the details. A possible saving grace for the DX is that it only has about 4 hours on it. The RX3 would have about the same. The CLAS, iPod, and all cans/ iems are all well broken in. 

I am certainly not looking at selling my CLAS or the RX3 any time soon!


----------



## Kremer930

anthony1 said:


> Looking forward to this. Can you do DX100>RX3b comparisons please.. Pics would be cool too




I am looking forward to you having a listen to the RX3. I want to know if you end up with similar findings or if your DX with a few more hours under its belt may have smoothed out and developed some more body. 

Anyone that has been drooling over the RX3 can keep drooling in my opinion. It sounds awesome and matches the form of the DX100. Get your cheque books out!


----------



## Kremer930

anakchan said:


> Looking forward to your impressions! Although somewhat OT, may I suggest for you to try the RxMk3 off the DX100 too. It's a great combination. I'm still 50/50 on whether to keep the CLAS or not. Although its a decent DAC, I personally prefer the DX100's ES9018. At least in my opinion, the the synergy between the ES9018 DAC & the RxMk3 is phenomenal.




I agree that the Rx3 improved the sound of the DX and perhaps a fully burnt in Dx may add some extra detail that the CLAS could be missing, but on my rig compared to a 4 hour Dx....I would personally keep the CLAS at this stage and avoid the pops of the DX and benefit from the user friendliness of the Apple interface. 

Let's see how future better burnt in comparisons go.... The battle may have been fought but the war between the two super portable rigs continues......


----------



## monotune

Quote: 





anthony1 said:


> @monutune - yeah that rumour on balanced CLAS is going around. Not sure if its just that though.. somebody mentions how it would be good to have a balanced CLAS and next thing its going to happen.
> 
> Are you listening to the RX3B with your LCD3's balanced out or Single Ended?


 
  I am listening Balanced out! Love it! Well worth the switch to Balanced. My old set up. I used an ibasso DAC out of my CLAS (Digital Out) Just to have the Balanced into my SR71B. After repeated tests it seemed to be a hair better that way. I opted to let go of all that when I put the RX3 into the chain. It did not seem to need it. I am sure the CLAS will have a Balanced in when it gets it's update. Too many rumors. I would be a happy man if that happened soon.
   
  I also saw on this forum about being able to dive the HE6. My guess is that they will drive them well. My RX2 had plenty of power to drive the LCD3 with no problem. That headphone likes juice. The RX3 seems to have a lot more horsepower.


----------



## sunninho

Quote: 





monotune said:


> I also saw on this forum about being able to dive the HE6. My guess is that they will drive them well. My RX2 had plenty of power to drive the LCD3 with no problem. That headphone likes juice. The RX3 seems to have a lot more horsepower.


 
   
  How does the sound signature, soundstage, bass (not turned up) compare in single-end setup betwen the RX3 and RX2?  I have the RX2 and may be looking to move up, if there's a noticeable difference, albeit in single-end mode


----------



## Kremer930

sunninho said:


> How does the sound signature, soundstage, bass (not turned up) compare in single-end setup betwen the RX3 and RX2?  I have the RX2 and may be looking to move up, if there's a noticeable difference, albeit in single-end mode




The soundstage is massively bigger with the Rx3 compared to the Rx2. I don't have the Rx2 anymore but I also think the Rx3 has slightly more mid and top end. The Rx2 was a dark amp in my opinion, especially with my Jh16. The Rx3 is much more neutral but still has lots of bass drive.


----------



## sunninho

Awesome, that's what I was suspecting with the Rx2.  It is definitely dark, compared to my other amps (E17/E9) but it's easily overcome with a little EQ or DAC.  Will be saving up for the Rx3, for sure!


----------



## Currawong

Kremer930: Did you try changing the gain setting at all with the DX100 when using the DT's? I find it changes the overall FR slightly.  About the harshness: I've noticed it twice when using the DX100. The first time was when I first used it, as, much like other components I've bought, it seems to need some usage before this goes away. The second was a weird issue one afternoon where the music was distorting (in the digital domain, as i was using the optical output). A restart fixed this.
   
  The impressions of the different players are definitely very interesting and I don't doubt there will be people who prefer each player. What would be interesting is to compare how consistent the amps in each player perform, ie: Do they work consistently well with headphones of different impedance and sensitivity, from IEMs to orthos and the various popular German headphones.


----------



## Kremer930

Yes. I had to run medium gain with the DT1350 from the DX100. Low gain required way too much volume. I expected that higher gain may give a more bass centric sound in the same way as my ibasso PB2 but it didn't seem to have much of an impact. I also found that the sound signature of the RX3 didn't change too much with changes in gain. The main change was perhaps slightly more texture and a blacker noise floor. 

I agree that given the low operating hours on the DX that we should give it benefit of the doubt. Especially since its size and shape matches so well to the RX3.


----------



## Anthony1

Interesting findings.. although the DX needs some burn in I can't see it changing that dramatically i.e. sounding poor and then sounding magical after several hours. I have a 2 week old 3rd batch DX that has about 80-100 hours on it so far. The only problem is this whole EQ issue that is really annoying at the moment.
   
  It was alway the case that the RX is made to pair with the CLAS and an iPod so it still comes down to iTunes v FLAC player for me and never shall the two meet. If you like the simplicity of iTunes and "smooth" interface of Apple then you will gravitate to that arena. I on the other hand hate iTunes and so Im willing to sacrifice things or even turn a subconscious blind eye to clicks and pops because I want to like Hi-Res Free Open Source Lossless files .
   
  Would still like to hear the DX>Rx3 Balanced out. While its still early days and the RX3/CLAS combo sounds better.. if the DX/RX3 Balanced out still lifts the DX100 SQ substantially then I would like to hear that.
   
  Bottom line Im happy to see you guys finally get your Rx3's though and finally have a nice form factor "triple deck" transportable beast. Its all good for trans/portable Head-Fi


----------



## slwiser

Quote: 





currawong said:


> About the harshness: I've noticed it twice when using the DX100. The first time was when I first used it, as, much like other components I've bought, it seems to need some usage before this goes away. The second was a weird issue one afternoon where the music was distorting (in the digital domain, as i was using the optical output). A restart fixed this.


 
   
  I really can't say that I have noticed any "harshness" with my DX100 with its amp, sorry guys.  Maybe I am just less picky than most around here.  I do know that I prefer the amp in the DX100 to my SR-71B.  Waiting to listen to the Mk3  in comparison to both....soon though, maybe then I will be able to hear what you guys are talking about.


----------



## Anthony1

Quote: 





slwiser said:


> I do know that I prefer the amp in the DX100 to my SR-71B.


 
  Hi slwiser.. is that SE or Balanced Out in that you prefer the sound of the DX compared to the 71B?


----------



## slwiser

Quote: 





anthony1 said:


> Hi slwiser.. is that SE or Balanced Out in that you prefer the sound of the DX compared to the 71B?


 
  Both


----------



## Kremer930

Wow. Both? I used to lust after the 71/b. it was only that the RX3 has been comin for the last 9 months that kept me holding off. Sure glad I did though. 

My findings on the DX100 really do conflict with the love of the it from current owners. 

Hopefully Room40's DX100 may sound a little better with some added burn in. He will be able to pass judgement on the RX3 too. 

Wonder how safe his credit card will be feeling? :rolleyes:


----------



## slwiser

Quote: 





slwiser said:


> Both


 

 For me the"Both" refers to the warmth the SR-71B applies to the music (again warmth to me is polite for slightly slow or muddy sounding).  I am sure to others this is a very acceptable sound and enjoyable but my preferences are elsewhere.  The DX100 is slightly warm itself and the warmth of the DX100 adds some musicality to the sound while not being nearly as warm as the 71B.
   
  It really is the synergy of a setup that must fit the preferences of the listener...we can describe the issues we have with a particular sound as being muddy, slow, warm, harsh and all these would probably be exaggerations simply pointing out a slight direction of sound perception without being really negative in an absolute sense.  So a grain of salt is what I am asking for my opinions for what I am hearing...These are my thoughts and I ask no one else to agree.
   
  BTW, my DX100 probably has almost 300 hours on it.


----------



## zachchen1996

Does anyone have any insight on how the j3 would sound with the mk3 and lcd2?


----------



## Ray Samuels

Quote: 





monotune said:


> I really want to echo the statements here. The MK3 is very 3D. No better way to put it. The treble extension slaughters the SR71-B. I find the Sr71-B a bit trashy in the high end. The MK3 smooth and silky which allows for longer listening sessions. I find the MK3 in the same family as the MK2 but it is a step up even without the bass knob on but there is no reason not to have that knob on a little bit!!!!


 
   
   
  Quote: 





monotune said:


> I really want to echo the statements here. The MK3 is very 3D. No better way to put it. The treble extension slaughters the SR71-B. I find the Sr71-B a bit trashy in the high end. The MK3 smooth and silky which allows for longer listening sessions. I find the MK3 in the same family as the MK2 but it is a step up even without the bass knob on but there is no reason not to have that knob on a little bit!!!!


 
  Were you listening to SR-71B, using your headphones or IEMs, in balanced mode?
  Have you truly used a high quality balanced CD player or balanced DAC as an input to the balanced jack of the SR-71B to find out what it can really do?
  Have you ever tried the SR-71 B in balanced mode with HE-6, which is the hardest to drive Magnetic phones?
  Please when you do that let us know.


----------



## YoengJyh

Opps... RS is trying to do something on his products.
   
  Bring it ON!


----------



## slwiser

Quote: 





yoengjyh said:


> Opps... RS is trying to do something on his products.
> 
> Bring it ON!


 

 Just remember there is no "right answer" for everyone.  Everyone is different and has different taste in music.  SR-71B has its place and the Mk3 will have to fine its place in the pantheon of equipment.


----------



## mcee

I pulled the trigger after all - let's see how the MK3 sounds. I wonder if it will drive the HD700 well.. Hmm...


----------



## DannyBai

I'm new to the whole balanced act.  I just purchased this cable but it only has the single ended adaptor.  Please advised me what adaptor I would need to use with MKIII.


----------



## zachchen1996

Whats the mk3's SE v 2stepdance's SE? I heard the stepdance trumps the sr71b in SE but can the mk3 beat the stepdance in SE? Anyone have impressions?


----------



## funch

For headphone out, or line in?


----------



## zachchen1996

Quote: 





funch said:


> For headphone out, or line in?


 
  headphone out


----------



## hop ham

I've had my MK3 for a few days and only had time to listen to my JH16 (balanced twag) from line out of HM801. I'm not sure if others commented on this yet but I can clearly hear hiss/hum with the amp on low gain and I hear channel imbalance at low volumes. To get past the imbalanced range I have to go to about 2:00 (with 12:00 being on/off) and it is already almost too loud for me. I will try it with my FitEar ToGo 334's once I get them back, and I will try it with some low impedance full sized cans later. 
   
  My Protector out of my HM801 has a black background. I need more time with it before commenting on the sound compared to my Protector. For now, I'm liking what I'm hearing so far but the hum may be a deal breaker for me since I'll use this almost exclusively with IEMs - which it probably wasn't intended to do anyways. 
   
  Anyone else hear this with their MK3?


----------



## sunninho

Hmm, this may be a deal breaker for me too.  Maybe, IEMs work best single-ended instead?


----------



## Kremer930

hop ham said:


> I've had my MK3 for a few days and only had time to listen to my JH16 (balanced twag) from line out of HM801. I'm not sure if others commented on this yet but I can clearly hear hiss/hum with the amp on low gain and I hear channel imbalance at low volumes. To get past the imbalanced range I have to go to about 2:00 (with 12:00 being on/off) and it is already almost too loud for me. I will try it with my FitEar ToGo 334's once I get them back, and I will try it with some low impedance full sized cans later.
> 
> My Protector out of my HM801 has a black background. I need more time with it before commenting on the sound compared to my Protector. For now, I'm liking what I'm hearing so far but the hum may be a deal breaker for me since I'll use this almost exclusively with IEMs - which it probably wasn't intended to do anyways.
> 
> Anyone else hear this with their MK3?




I use my rx3 balanced with JH16 and I agree that there is channel imbalance at very low volumes. But for me it is not an issue as I always listen above this level. Even with the CLAS as the source.


----------



## Imod

> I'm not sure if others commented on this yet but I can clearly hear hiss/hum with the amp on low gain and I hear channel imbalance at low volumes. To get past the imbalanced range I have to go to about 2:00 (with 12:00 being on/off) and it is already almost too loud for me.


 
   
  I have the CLAS with RxMK3 and JH16 using the single ended output and I have the same issues. Channel imbalance and hiss at low volume. Maybe the JH16 are too sensitive forh the MK3? I had no problems with the MKII.


----------



## mcee

I have a question that might be a bit OT, but I would appreciate it if any of you could help out on this.
   
  In the MK3 promo video by Ken, I noticed that there is a headphone stand in the background that they put the HD800 and the HE6(?) on that stand.
   
  I am looking to buy a stand that can fit two cans rather than just one - does anyone know where I can buy one of those? It looks pretty neat IMO, and will be perfect for my purposes.
   
  Thanks for any input.
   
   
  You can see that headphone stand in this video: http://vimeo.com/41797015 at 00:18


----------



## funch

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> headphone out


 
   
  Actually, I was replying to DannyBai's question, but you must have gotten your post in right ahead of mine.


----------



## funch

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> I'm new to the whole balanced act.  I just purchased this cable but it only has the single ended adaptor.  Please advised me what adaptor I would need to use with MKIII.


 
   
  I'm assuming that you mean the headphone out jack. You will need to need to rewire your 'phones with this plug:http://www.mouser.com/catalog/specsheets/KC-300930.pdf.


----------



## slwiser

Just got my ALO Rx Mk3 a few minutes ago and am listening to the DT1350 balanced, single ended out of the DX100 line out into the Mk3 with the balance headphone out.
   
  It does add something to the sound...am please with the initial impression.
   
  First impression is that the bass line without any additional adjustment is much more detailed and powerful with better soundstage/imaging.
   
  Does anyone have any experience using CIEMs balanced and does it mess with the sound in a negative way?  I am listening now to my Weston 4r balanced to see what happens if anything.
   
  Keeping on listening to the Mk3 now with the Westone 4r...open less warm than with the DX100 single ended.  Love the imaging balanced.  It would seem that the Mk3 for my sound profile preference is better for me than the RSA SR-71B with either the DT1350 or 4R.
   
  Time to get to the Senn HD25-1 and check it out balanced for first impressions on those phones.  Note first thing that was apparent is the DX100 drives the HD25 at a higher volume than the Mk3, using the same setting I had for the 4r having both at near the same level.  The Dx100 single ended is darker than the Mk3 with the HD25.  HD25 is much better sounding not so dark.
   
  First impressions are that this unit is one amazing little device.
   
  The sound profile of the Mk3 to me leans toward the cleaner, more natural sounding HP-P1 while the DX100 amp leans toward the much darker SR-71B.  Both the Mk3 and DX100 maintain a musicality that is very much to my pleasure which is better to me than the SR-71B which of course is consider very musical.  I thought the HP-P1 was quite musical as well but probably with a little less power and control than either the DX100 or Mk3. 
   
  During my 4r listening I could tell very little difference between single ended and balance on a first impression bases but with my portable DT1350 it is quite apparent the better imaging that the balanced presentation brings to the sound. Having a diaphragm may be key is getting the little extra going balanced provides.
   
  Of course present amount of listening time and burn-in should considered when reading these impressions.  
   
  I really can't say what the differences are right now between single ended and balanced using my Westone 4r but I prefer listening balanced.  I will get around to understanding this sometime.  Right now the sound is more comfortable or right to me.  I have played around a little with the bass knob but the position is usually off.
   
  Given the new ALO Rx Mk3 sound profile I now have left the HD25s home.  The HD25s just does not rise to the same level as the DT1350 or the 4r using the Mk3 out of the DX100.  These are just more enjoyable now.  Per a request below I am placing the backside of the first image along side. Both are clickable for viewing in a larger size.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





funch said:


> I'm assuming that you mean the headphone out jack. You will need to need to rewire your 'phones with this plug:http://www.mouser.com/catalog/specsheets/KC-300930.pdf.


 
   
       Hey thanks funch.  I think you're right about the adaptor but I should be able to just use this.


----------



## funch

Yep. If your 'phones have a 4-pin male XLR plug, then that'll work.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





slwiser said:


> Just got my ALO Rx Mk3 a few minutes ago and am listening to the DT1350 balanced, single ended out of the DX100 line out into the Mk3 with the balance headphone out.
> 
> It does add something to the sound...am please with the initial impression.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Congratulations! Glad you got your RxMk3 and nice initial impressions! Any chance you have the adapter to go back from the Kobiconn to single ended? i.e. comparing RxMk3's SE output vs balanced with the same pair of headphones?


----------



## mogumagnus

Quote: 





slwiser said:


> Just got my ALO Rx Mk3 a few minutes ago and am listening to the DT1350 balanced, single ended out of the DX100 line out into the Mk3 with the balance headphone out.


 
  Congrats! Nice impressions, and hope to hear more thoughts of it hooked up with your dx100 and w4r.


----------



## slwiser

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Congratulations! Glad you got your RxMk3 and nice initial impressions! Any chance you have the adapter to go back from the Kobiconn to single ended? i.e. comparing RxMk3's SE output vs balanced with the same pair of headphones?


 
  Sure do... and will eventually but balance was the big test.


----------



## thread

I'm due to receive my Rx3 tomorrow, and the new comments about hiss and channel imbalances have me worried as I'm particularly sensitive to these things . . .


----------



## evolutionx

Really loving the RX Mk3 with the HP-P1......


----------



## RASeymour

Just received my a couple of days ago.  Works wonderfully out of the box with my DT1350 and ET4s.  Not so much in balanced mode with the RE262, a little harsh.  I'm going to try the 262's again after a some burn in.  The subtlety of the bass control took a little getting used to but then I've been hanging with a DigiZoid a lot lately


----------



## ExpatinJapan

evolutionx said:


> Really loving the RX Mk3 with the HP-P1......


Details please, tell us more.


----------



## Kremer930

[size=medium]I got to have a couple of good listening sessions to the RX3 on the plane and it definitely sounds better balanced than single ended.  I have an adaptor so can run either of my cans in either mode but in summary the balanced has slightly better bass texture and slam as well as slightly more mid range detail.  The imaging is significantly wider and enveloping.  I can remember reading that the JH16 with their multiple drivers and 3 way crossovers was prone to imaging misalignment with balanced drive but this is absolutely not the case with the RX3.[/size]
   
  [size=medium]The RX3 does have some low level channel imbalance at present.   The other thing is that even in low gain when you turn the volume to zero I can still hear the music playing.  These two issues dont bother me as I dont normally listen at super quiet levels.  Both of these comments relate to use with my JH16.[/size]
   
  [size=medium]The other thing that I think that I am noticing is that the bass has dropped off slightly from the initial hour.  Time will tell if this levels out.  You can always help it along with the bass boost feature but when I first listened to the RX3 with my JH16 I thought that it was too bassy with my iems and more suited to the DT1350 but now I am absolutely loving it with the JH16's.[/size]
   
  [size=medium]It is still my favourate portable amp though by a fair margin.  My biggest concern is getting so caught up in the music that I crank it up and dream that I am at live concerts all of the time....and go deaf!  [/size]


----------



## AnakChan

@Kremer930, cheers for your impressions. Good to know bout the difference in SE vs balanced. I am getting balanced cables for my UM Merlins in the next few weeks (special deal rather than have to pay the full price).
   
  Did you manage to try longer tests with the DX100?


----------



## slwiser

@Kremer930; similar to my impressions so far..your is much more burned in than mine though.  I am using the DT1350 and Westone 4r for now. For both I am preferring balance mode.
   
  Will get my ES5s sometime after next week.  I am going to be out of town when they come in so they will be sitting for a few days.


----------



## thread

Got my Mk3 today. The noise floor through the JH13 (balanced) is too bothersome for me in quiet passages, musical rests, and between tracks.

I've spent the last couplefew hours listening with the Ultra Micro DAC (single ended) and LCD-2 (balanced). When I tried my DL3 as a balanced source, I got some nasty clipping and distortion. It seems the balanced input on my unit is broked since SE-in is fine.

With the LCD-2 (balanced), though, there is no noticeable noise floor. The bass dial has a subtle effect, but it does seem to bring in some of the lower registers a bit which the LCD-2 rev2 can sometimes lack. It's sounding really nice with a lot of the great qualities that I find in my Rx Mk 1.

I appreciate the different sonic flavor that this amp brings to the table, but I'm not sure I can hang onto it given how it performs with the IEMs.

Keep in mind, though, I'm pretty picky about my noise floor 

And disclaimer: Though I did offer to and follow through with building Ray a website, I hope my comments are welcome enough... I'm here for the hobby of it... to enjoy and compare two amazing portable balanced amps.


----------



## KB

Thread,
   
  I would RMA that back to us to look at...
   
RMA
   
  And or refund should you not be happy with it.
   
  Thanks
   
  Ken


----------



## KB

Quote: 





hop ham said:


> I've had my MK3 for a few days and only had time to listen to my JH16 (balanced twag) from line out of HM801. I'm not sure if others commented on this yet but I can clearly hear hiss/hum with the amp on low gain and I hear channel imbalance at low volumes. To get past the imbalanced range I have to go to about 2:00 (with 12:00 being on/off) and it is already almost too loud for me. I will try it with my FitEar ToGo 334's once I get them back, and I will try it with some low impedance full sized cans later.
> 
> My Protector out of my HM801 has a black background. I need more time with it before commenting on the sound compared to my Protector. For now, I'm liking what I'm hearing so far but the hum may be a deal breaker for me since I'll use this almost exclusively with IEMs - which it probably wasn't intended to do anyways.
> 
> Anyone else hear this with their MK3?


 
  Hop ham,
   
  If you want to send that back I can lower the gain on the low setting for you and shoot it back to you. I cant say 100% it will be what you require for your IEMs. IEMs for some people can be difficult to get the noise floor acceptable but I can further lower the gain. I just got a pair of FitEars from Keita and I just love them with the Mk3 what a wonderful product the 334s are. Also the Solo with the Mk3 is going to increase the gain vs just using a straight line out. I think the Solo is something like 2Vrms line out vs I think 1 on a ipod. 
   
  I certainly want you to be happy with the amp.
   
  Cheers,
   
  Ken
   
  PS: We are so happy to see so many people digging the new amp, thank you so much.


----------



## Kremer930

For a while during the break in process I thought that the RX3 may have been loosing some of the awesome bass that I loved at first. But after listening to it today with my JH16, I can confirm that it is seriously awesome. The bass texture and power makes me feel like neither the amp or the iems are ever going to reach their limits. Neither ever sounds like it is straining or even approaching its limits. 

Listening today to Maroon 5 and Michael Buble at MSG, both live albums, sounded seriously great. The sense of space is just astounding. When the crowd starts clapping at the end of a song it is like someone put a second set of cans over my iems. The sound is so wide. 

I agree that the gain setting, even on low, is very high when using the CLAS and JH16's. I normally listen at 9 o'clock. Turn on point is 12. I am pretty sure that the DT1350 run around the same volume points. It probably makes sense to have Ken wind it back if you are going to run the CLAS. 

There is no chance that I am sending it back though. I don't want to be without this amp for even a day. 

Thanks Ken for all of your effort in building such a fantastic portable amp. This amp not only is accurate but also has a bass texture that adds some fun and liveliness to the music. Adding in the spaciousness is just the icing on the cake.


----------



## hop ham

Quote: 





kb said:


> Hop ham,
> 
> If you want to send that back I can lower the gain on the low setting for you and shoot it back to you. I cant say 100% it will be what you require for your IEMs. IEMs for some people can be difficult to get the noise floor acceptable but I can further lower the gain. I just got a pair of FitEars from Keita and I just love them with the Mk3 what a wonderful product the 334s are. Also the Solo with the Mk3 is going to increase the gain vs just using a straight line out. I think the Solo is something like 2Vrms line out vs I think 1 on a ipod.
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks Ken. I will take you up on that offer. Great customer service, as usual.


----------



## thread

Thanks much for the quick reply, Ken. I do wonder how low the gain/noise floor can go... It seems pretty high right now as I don't even need to switch away from low gain with any of my headphones, and I have very little play on the volume knob in any case.

If we can get the noise down to "barely audible" I could perhaps live with it, but it seems like there's quite a ways that the gain could be reduced. (The gain doesn't seem like it's going to be "too low" any time soon…)

Anyway, it sounds like Ken is going to experiment with his new FitEar IEM's and hopefully come back with a plan to make this amp quiet enough for me and other IEM listeners.

Thank you, Ken !


----------



## KB

Quote: 





thread said:


> Thanks much for the quick reply, Ken. I do wonder how low the gain/noise floor can go... It seems pretty high right now as I don't even need to switch away from low gain with any of my headphones, and I have very little play on the volume knob in any case.
> If we can get the noise down to "barely audible" I could perhaps live with it, but it seems like there's quite a ways that the gain could be reduced. (The gain doesn't seem like it's going to be "too low" any time soon…)
> Anyway, it sounds like Ken is going to experiment with his new FitEar IEM's and hopefully come back with a plan to make this amp quiet enough for me and other IEM listeners.
> Thank you, Ken !


 
   
  Thread,
   
  I am not having any problems using my FitEars 334 with the Mk3 as it is and am saying that the stock amp is not just fine for IEMs I feel it is for most. I think that some people are very particular with IEMs everyone hears things very different. We want to do the best we can to cover the most sensitive IEMs and the hardest to drive headphones so yeah I would like to try and help. I cant guarantee that this the Mk3 is going to be for you even after the adjustment that I will make for you but am willing to try!
   
  Thanks
   
  ken


----------



## thread

Sounds like a plan to me, Ken. I'd absolutely keep this amp if we can get it quiet enough. It really sung with my LCD-2's last night.. I had trouble taking them off.

And thanks for being so great to work with.

(Ken has generously helped me a couple times now with problems regarding out-of-warranty Rx's.)

Sent from my Droid 3 from Tapatalk 2


----------



## slwiser

*I may have to retract what I said below....need to listen a bit more since coming back from supper I can't seem to detect what I thought I was hearing as noted below. Right now it could have been a noisy connection.*
   
  Just got my Westone ES5 today and there is a definite ambient noise at a very low level, I have not heard this with either my Westone 4r or my DT1350s.  They both sound great using the balanced out of this unit.
   
  I am going to listen a week or so to make sure what I thought I was hearing was correct.  This unit has been great without any issues until reading some of the above post.  Maybe I just got carried away.
   
  Maybe Ken can determine what level of sensitivity is the sound floor and publish that for customers to determine if they want to test the whatever sound level floor there may be for themselves.


----------



## Kremer930

You had me all nervous about the continuous background noise as I had never before listened for it. I normally hit play and then bring up the volume. 

I just tried It out with my iPod classic to CLAS to RX3 with JH16. Interconnects are silver Piccolino made by Qusp. Headphone cable is Whiplash TWAg v2. Listening in balanced mode. 

My unit makes no noise at all! 

I tested it with the iPod off and CLAS off, then introduced one component at a time. No noise. I then turned the volume up to max with no source material playing. Still perfectly silent. I am also in a perfectly silent external environment. 

I am now listening to Buble again thinking Wow, I love this rig! I wasn't planning on doing any listening but gee it is hard to take the JH16's out of my hears and power down the RX3.


----------



## atty101

Why does everything I want/love have to cost so much...?


----------



## Kremer930

To test if you REALLY want it or not. 

If all components were super cheap we would likely have other problems to deal with. Like, which of my 10 portable rigs do I use today. At least I don't have that problem. Life is good! Especially so with my current rig.


----------



## sunninho

Quote: 





atty101 said:


> Why does everything I want/love have to cost so much...?


 
   
  Seriously.  If this was $150 cheaper, I'd already be enjoying it.


----------



## KB

Slwlser,
   
  Sounds like the noise floor?, sensitive IEMs are going to pick up the NF in the amp. Have you tried it with a ipod and LOD instead of your DX100? Please keep listening and PM me and details.
   
  Thank you sir.
   
  ken


----------



## Anthony1

anakchan said:


> @Kremer930, cheers for your impressions. Good to know bout the difference in SE vs balanced. I am getting balanced cables for my UM Merlins in the next few weeks (special deal rather than have to pay the full price).
> 
> Did you manage to try longer tests with the DX100?




It wont be a long test but Im meeting up with Kremer930 next weeked with my DX100 which by then will had about 200 hours burn in. Looking forward to meeting him and his balanced amp. The only reservation Im having is the whole EQ thing with the DX at the moment. This latest update on the firmware has been a real setback for sound quality IMO. hopefully Topflight is right and iBasso release an update soon and If the DX improves with the Rx3 Ken will get an order straight way from me.


----------



## evolutionx

It is a great amp for me so far. Just curious, how many hours you guys manage to get from the Mk3? Probably 6 to 8 hrs? Only have mine for few days so not too sure on the battery life.


----------



## Kremer930

I haven't measured the battery life but so far in my rig the iPod classic will run out of battery first, even if I don't touc the menus, then the CLAS and finally quite a while later the RX3. Battery life is much better on the RX3 than my iBasso Pb2 and I have only just put a new battery in the iBasso too.


----------



## slwiser

Quote: 





anthony1 said:


> It wont be a long test but Im meeting up with Kremer930 next weeked with my DX100 which by then will had about 200 hours burn in. Looking forward to meeting him and his balanced amp. The only reservation Im having is the whole EQ thing with the DX at the moment. This latest update on the firmware has been a real setback for sound quality IMO. hopefully Topflight is right and iBasso release an update soon and If the DX improves with the Rx3 Ken will get an order straight way from me.


 
   
  For myself the DX100 amp is clearly warmer than the Mk3 and both are clearly much more enjoyable to me than my other amp, the RSA SR-71B in that this one is to warm for my sound preferences; not that it would be for most people.    This presents me with options, good options for the different headphones I have.  Both have great detail and punch. 
   
  Here is an analogy that just came to me. The DX100 amp is to the Mk3 as the Westone 4r sound is to the ES5 that I just got.  Don't know how long this relationship will stand but as a first impression this is what comes to me.  To say one is more enjoyable than the other  would be missing the point, they compliment each other.
   
  And I have to say the DX100 dac is a big winner feeding the ALO Rx Mk3-B, with either single ended or balanced output.
   
  This combo is really one of the best I have put together to date and probably will live with for a long time.


----------



## Kremer930

You have a great range of toys now. 

It is good that you have the DT1350 as well as that is likely what Room40 will do his balanced comparison listening with. 

Did you have your DT1350 totally rewired including the small gauge wire inside the cups and converted to a Y wiring rather than the single entry? My wire is silver plated copper to preserve the bass response.


----------



## evolutionx

Quote: 





kremer930 said:


> I haven't measured the battery life but so far in my rig the iPod classic will run out of battery first, even if I don't touc the menus, then the CLAS and finally quite a while later the RX3. Battery life is much better on the RX3 than my iBasso Pb2 and I have only just put a new battery in the iBasso too.


 
  Thanks for sharing.  Guess I will leave my combo running and see how many hours it lasted.  So far it has great synergy with my K3003 and K550.  Cheers.


----------



## Kremer930

Good that you say it has great synergy with the k550's. I might ask Room40 to bring his along for a listen. They are a great looking can. I might also have a listen to my Vmoda m80's. They haven't had any airtime yet as they are only SE.


----------



## Anthony1

I can bring them along but we are certainly going to start gathering some unwanted attention sitting like n00bs in a cafe wearing full size cans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  In all honesty Im really out to lunch on the AKG550's with DX100.. if you think the K70Xs are thin and lack bass then IMHO the AKGs are thinner again. I have been burning them in for about 150 hours now and nothing has changed too much both on my desk top and portable gear. Im actually disappointed with them. My K701 has more bass and is more laid back - and that is saying something. My P5s are great with bass and mids but they just dont have that tight crispness in the highs and then the AKGS550s seem to have no bass and too crisp both on my DX100.
   
  The seal on them is amazing.
   
  Im not there yet.


----------



## slwiser

kremer930 said:


> You have a great range of toys now.
> It is good that you have the DT1350 as well as that is likely what Room40 will do his balanced comparison listening with.
> Did you have your DT1350 totally rewired including the small gauge wire inside the cups and converted to a Y wiring rather than the single entry? My wire is silver plated copper to preserve the bass response.



Moon audio did my wiring with my order using iem silver dragon wire


----------



## Kremer930

anthony1 said:


> I can bring them along but we are certainly going to start gathering some unwanted attention sitting like n00bs in a cafe wearing full size cans :tongue_smile:
> 
> In all honesty Im really out to lunch on the AKG550's with DX100.. if you think the K70Xs are thin and lack bass then IMHO the AKGs are thinner again. I have been burning them in for about 150 hours now and nothing has changed too much both on my desk top and portable gear. Im actually disappointed with them. My K701 has more bass and is more laid back - and that is saying something. My P5s are great with bass and mids but they just dont have that tight crispness in the highs and then the AKGS550s seem to have no bass and too crisp both on my DX100.
> 
> ...




Bummer. The 550's look great. It is a shame that they don't have any bass kick. The drivers are quite big. I would have bought they might be ok. The Vmodas are quite good for a closed can. The dt1350 have great sound but are temperamental on placement and could seal better.


----------



## Kremer930

slwiser said:


> Moon audio did my wiring with my order using iem silver dragon wire




How is the bass using the silver wire? I wanted silver but stayed copper as I didn't want the beyers to be too bright.


----------



## slwiser

Quote: 





kremer930 said:


> How is the bass using the silver wire? I wanted silver but stayed copper as I didn't want the beyers to be too bright.


 

 From Moon Audio the IEM Silver Dragon spec: "The Silver Dragon IEM is a coaxial design using a 99.99998% UP-OCC Stranded Silver 26AWG center conductor for the positive leg. The center conductor uses the same Kevlar reinforcing as the other Dragon cables. The center conductor is wrapped concentrically by a 99.99998% UP-OCC silver plated single crystallized UP-OCC pure copper stranded 26AWG gauge conductor with 7N purity 99.99998%. "
   
  Sound wise better clarity and more open .  There was a review of about 10 different cables and this one fared very well.


----------



## Kremer930

Hmm pretty good! The combination of materials is very close to what my logic was thinking would suit the standard frequency response. Glad to hear that you think they sound. I agree with the comment that they are more detailed and more open. I think the bass is really good too once you get a good seal and positioning happening.

They suit the RX3 well.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





slwiser said:


> For myself the DX100 amp is clearly warmer than the Mk3 and both are clearly much more enjoyable to me than my other amp, the RSA SR-71B in that this one is to warm for my sound preferences; not that it would be for most people.    This presents me with options, good options for the different headphones I have.  Both have great detail and punch.
> 
> Here is an analogy that just came to me. The DX100 amp is to the Mk3 as the Westone 4r sound is to the ES5 that I just got.  Don't know how long this relationship will stand but as a first impression this is what comes to me.  To say one is more enjoyable than the other  would be missing the point, they compliment each other.
> 
> ...


 
  Wow, this sounds so good to me.  I just ordered the RX3 yesterday so I can use it with the DX100 and try it out with the HP-P1 also.  Currently I've been using the DX100 alone and have the HP-P1 hooked up to the SR-71A and really love that combo.  To bring the RX3 into the mix and finally trying out the balanced option is something I'm really looking forward to.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## evolutionx

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Wow, this sounds so good to me.  I just ordered the RX3 yesterday so I can use it with the DX100 and try it out with the HP-P1 also.  Currently I've been using the DX100 alone and have the HP-P1 hooked up to the SR-71A and really love that combo.  To bring the RX3 into the mix and finally trying out the balanced option is something I'm really looking forward to.  Thanks for sharing.


 

   
  Hi DannyBai, I am sure you will enjoy this combo of HP-P1 + RX Mk3.      Driving my LCD2 very well.   But for sensitive iem, you need to listen at relatively loud level out of the Mk3.    Reminded me of the ALO Continental Version 1, which has the same issue.    Enjoy.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





evolutionx said:


> Hi DannyBai, I am sure you will enjoy this combo of HP-P1 + RX Mk3.      Driving my LCD2 very well.   But for sensitive iem, you need to listen at relatively loud level out of the Mk3.    Reminded me of the ALO Continental Version 1, which has the same issue.    Enjoy.


 
  Looks like we pretty much have the same gear.  I'm looking forward to it.  Thanks for sharing your input.


----------



## CSAudio

Thanks for sharing..I might be getting one,,


----------



## slwiser

One more impression....loving my Westone 4r balanced out of the ALO Rx Mk3-b....I am using my DX100 as the source and this combo is dead quite. Tip:  use the base knob for the 4r, it seems to raise the lower fall off so that it is much more like its big brother in this area but still does not quite have the clarity of the ES5 but it is very good for anyone wanting to maximize the 4r.
   
  Been listening to the ES5 singled ended for the last two days and just came back to the 4r.


----------



## mcee




----------



## Anthony1

mcee said:


>




Ok mcee.. You can't post that pic and not give your impressions. Would love to hear what you think of the HD700 with bass and the RX3.. Sweet looking setup BTW


----------



## FLYWIND

Hi , I am just got my RX MK3, 
  When i setup by iPod class > CLAS > MK 3 > SE 535 / Westone um3   , i find it has a quite large background noise. The noise level is not very problem, but can hear clear when no music. i just want to confirm is that correct? 
   
  and also the bass knob will not change the bass much, i mean it change it, but a just little bit .  some one can explain this for me?
   
  Sorry i just in here , not really understand this .


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





flywind said:


> Hi , I am just got my RX MK3,
> When i setup by iPod class > CLAS > MK 3 > SE 535 / Westone um3   , i find it has a quite large background noise. The noise level is not very problem, but can hear clear when no music. i just want to confirm is that correct?
> 
> and also the bass knob will not change the bass much, i mean it change it, but a just little bit .  some one can explain this for me?
> ...


 
   
  Have a search through the thread. I believe some people have mentioned the same thing and ALO/Ken Ball (KB) responded.
   
  Same thing with the bass. There's been quite a few posts about it in this thread.


----------



## evolutionx

Quote: 





flywind said:


> and also the bass knob will not change the bass much, i mean it change it, but a just little bit .  some one can explain this for me?
> 
> Sorry i just in here , not really understand this .


 
   
  Same thing for me.  I don't hear any real difference with the bass knob.    Kind of a let-down but the overall sound makes up for it i guess.


----------



## cn11

Well shoot, it's a bit disappointing to read these comments about the minimal gain w/bass. That's one of the biggest draws of the amp for me. I wonder if Ken can tweak the output of the control if an owner requests it.


----------



## kenman345

I wonder if it is mainly about what the headphone or IEM is. If you have an IEM thats BA based, I wouldn't expect that much of a change with the bass boost. It also may be because of multiple crossover points. The Bass boost knob may be tuned to cover bass up to a certain frequency but your IEM is tuned for a crossover point above or below that point causing some issues with how well the boost works. These are just guesses right now. I honestly love bass, but kinda wish the MK3 came in a version without the bass knob or at least shorter knobs. I would be more interested in purchasing it in that case. I really want things to be small if possible, and those knobs look really extended for no reason.
  Quote: 





cn11 said:


> Well shoot, it's a bit disappointing to read these comments about the minimal gain w/bass. That's one of the biggest draws of the amp for me. I wonder if Ken can tweak the output of the control if an owner requests it.


----------



## KB

Quote: 





cn11 said:


> Well shoot, it's a bit disappointing to read these comments about the minimal gain w/bass. That's one of the biggest draws of the amp for me. I wonder if Ken can tweak the output of the control if an owner requests it.


 
   
  The bass knob feature can be a little deceiving at first. When we first received the prototype with the initial bass feature I also thought it was not doing enough. However after using the amp for a day or so a really interesting thing occurred. I found that the more I got use to the amp the more I was able to discern the effect of the bass adjust, also my ears really became aware more of these freq. Additionally we did not want to make this feature corrupt anything, rather add some girth to the low mids and lows which I think it does very well.  The people who tested the bass for us all came to the same conclusion, make it delicate, sweet and fill in these areas. Also I think the vast majority of users will also find it spot on, however again pleasing everyone is not a realistic goal, so many ears, so many different combinations of gear and thusly there will be some on the ends of the bell curve that the amp will not be a good match. 
   
  Cheers!
   
  Ken


----------



## cn11

Thanks for the response Ken! Clears things up a bit. I'll wind up ordering one at some point regardless I'm sure, seeing the glowing impressions to this point. How can I resist? 
   
  Congrats on a cool amp.


----------



## Kremer930

I have now had my RX3 for over two weeks and I find the bass adjust is very subtle in its effects but I would not want it any more different. For bassheads, they should just look towards the EQ settings in the iPod menu etc but for those people who just want to add a little extra body to their music, the bass boost is perfect. I normally find that, if I even use the bass boost feature, I only use up to about 30% of its maximum. I am certainly never at 100% except for when I am just seeing what it can do. Buying an RX3 should be about purity in my opinion. For that- it excels!

The amp has great FR response and captures all of the bass in the original music anyhow. The only time I use the boost is with poorer music recordings. 

Something else to keep in mind is that if there is no bass info in the song then the amp will not boost it anyway. Ken can correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## daveDerek

Quote: 





kb said:


> The bass knob feature can be a little deceiving at first. When we first received the prototype with the initial bass feature I also thought it was not doing enough. However after using the amp for a day or so a really interesting thing occurred. I found that the more I got use to the amp the more I was able to discern the effect of the bass adjust, also my ears really became aware more of these freq. Additionally we did not want to make this feature corrupt anything, rather add some girth to the low mids and lows which I think it does very well.  The people who tested the bass for us all came to the same conclusion, make it delicate, sweet and fill in these areas. Also I think the vast majority of users will also find it spot on, however again pleasing everyone is not a realistic goal, so many ears, so many different combinations of gear and thusly there will be some on the ends of the bell curve that the amp will not be a good match.
> 
> Cheers!
> Ken


 
   
   
  Ken,
   
  how similar is this bass knob and it's effect to the old larocco portable amps?
   
  questions about future developments for this promising amp: 
  - are you entertaining more precise volume controls to address the channel imbalance issues people have reported, perhaps ala the digital units offered by headamp & rsa?
  - how about offering a unit combing the clas & this amp, with easily selectable gain options by the user, in one compact chassis, and price it at least semi-affordably! i think that option would attract more buyers as that's reasonable to carry around whereas the idea of a brick with multiple components tied together is too much of a hassle for many!
  thanks for addressing these questions.


----------



## DannyBai

Just received mine today and straight out of the box, testing it with LCD-2's, I find the bass knob just right for these headphones.  It does seem to have a minimal effect but I can definitely tell the difference as I crank it up.  I wouldn't want the effect to be any more than it is.  At least with the LCD-2's anyway.  I've never heard my LCD-2's sound this good, especially the bass.  Amazing product.


----------



## FLYWIND

Quote: 





kremer930 said:


> I have now had my RX3 for over two weeks and I find the bass adjust is very subtle in its effects but I would not want it any more different. For bassheads, they should just look towards the EQ settings in the iPod menu etc but for those people who just want to add a little extra body to their music, the bass boost is perfect. I normally find that, if I even use the bass boost feature, I only use up to about 30% of its maximum. I am certainly never at 100% except for when I am just seeing what it can do. Buying an RX3 should be about purity in my opinion. For that- it excels!
> The amp has great FR response and captures all of the bass in the original music anyhow. The only time I use the boost is with poorer music recordings.
> Something else to keep in mind is that if there is no bass info in the song then the amp will not boost it anyway. Ken can correct me if I am wrong.


 
   So it is not really add some more bass into music, but change the bass present frequency response area? ,


----------



## slwiser

Ken has provided the spec for the bass function so it should not be a surprise to anyone that the impact is really minimal, but with my Westone 4r and it provides a very good effect.  It will depend on the earphone or headphone whether the effect will be beneficial.


----------



## mcee

On low gain, I can hear the channel imbalance on my JH11s very clearly at the lowest volume of the dial, alongside the very apparent static noise floor (which I don't get with my Pico Slim) when no music is being played.
   
  And when I turn it up a bit more, the imbalance seems to be gone, but by then it is already too loud for me...


----------



## slwiser

Quote: 





mcee said:


> On low gain, I can hear the channel imbalance on my JH11s very clearly at the lowest volume of the dial, alongside the very apparent static noise floor (which I don't get with my Pico Slim) when no music is being played.
> 
> And when I turn it up a bit more, the imbalance seems to be gone, but by then it is already too loud for me...


 
   
  How is the bass function doing this?  This is a known issue; that is the noise floor, with very sensitive IEMs for this amp and has nothing to do with the operation of the bass knob.  Any imbalance needs to be investigated with care since cables have been known to introduce this problem.


----------



## mcee

Quote: 





slwiser said:


> How is the bass function doing this?  This is a known issue; that is the noise floor, with very sensitive IEMs for this amp and has nothing to do with the operation of the bass knob.  Any imbalance needs to be investigated with care since cables have been known to introduce this problem.


 
   
  Sorry I don't mean the bass function. I guess I quoted the wrong message. Edited now.


----------



## rmappita

I`m using the MK3-B with Solo:
   
  1 - The Solo provide extra power to the MK3. With solo the MK3 is much more powefull.
  2 - With my JH AUDIO customs, Triple.fi and Koss Porta PRO, I can hear the channel imbalance VERY clearly at the lowest volume of the diel like ``mcee``, and I hate the static noise too. I did not have this problem with my RX MK1. I whised that at low gain, I could get a black background and NO static noise. 
  3 - With my DT990 PRO the sound is GREAT and I can`t hear the noise floor.
  4 - The amp looks awesome, and for me the battery time is great.
   
  So IMO, I think the MK3 is not so good to use with sensitive IEM.
  I will test it more this week. I hope ALO make some changes on this area.


----------



## kenman345

ALO Audio doesn't produce the CLAS, just makes an amp that goes well with it. I don't think you're going to see a combined unit...
  Quote: 





davederek said:


> Ken,
> 
> how similar is this bass knob and it's effect to the old larocco portable amps?
> 
> ...


----------



## slwiser

The review of the ALO Rx Mk3-b is up on Headphonia and something noted makes me think that going balanced using the sensitive IEMs may fix the noise floor being that the single ended side gain has been increased so that the volume between single ended and balanced will remain the same.  If the gain single ended has been increase in this way it makes sense to me that going balanced would lower this floor.  I will do some experimenting with my ES5 tomorrow to see if this will correct this issue with the ES5.


----------



## rmappita

Quote: 





slwiser said:


> I will do some experimenting with my ES5 tomorrow to see if this will correct this issue with the ES5.


 
   
   
  Thank You slwiser! I bought a balanced cable for my JH13 PRO and will post the result as soon it arrives here in Brazil.


----------



## mcee

If going balanced solves problems with the IEMs, then I would definitely go balanced!


----------



## mcee

Quote: 





slwiser said:


> The review of the ALO Rx Mk3-b is up on Headphonia and something noted makes me think that going balanced using the sensitive IEMs may fix the noise floor being that the single ended side gain has been increased so that the volume between single ended and balanced will remain the same.  If the gain single ended has been increase in this way it makes sense to me that going balanced would lower this floor.  I will do some experimenting with my ES5 tomorrow to see if this will correct this issue with the ES5.


 
   
  Yes, please do, as I am contemplating of ordering a balanced adapter for my JH11s if this corrects the issue. Looking forward to it.


----------



## KB

Quote: 





davederek said:


> Ken,
> 
> how similar is this bass knob and it's effect to the old larocco portable amps?
> 
> ...


 
  Dave
   
  First I cant compare the Larocco amp, sorry.
   
  The analog potentiometer is a good quality ALPS pot, its does have tolerance of 20% so at extremely low levels its common for the left and right to be un balanced. This quickly equalizes the moment the vol is turned up. The pot was picked for the normal listening levels and the quality of sound. The Mk2 uses a digital volume control and we found the analog pots to sound much better than a digital one also not as harsh. I am pretty sure all the other amp makers you mentioned also use APLS pots as well as the digital one. 
   
  As for a combo product, I think I need to rest a but before making anything like that. 
   
  Kb


----------



## monotune

Quote: 





ray samuels said:


> Were you listening to SR-71B, using your headphones or IEMs, in balanced mode?
> Have you truly used a high quality balanced CD player or balanced DAC as an input to the balanced jack of the SR-71B to find out what it can really do?
> Have you ever tried the SR-71 B in balanced mode with HE-6, which is the hardest to drive Magnetic phones?
> Please when you do that let us know.


 
  Hi Ray,
  I was using the SR71B in a fully Balanced mode. I also used a Balanced DAC. I tried several Combos. I also conversed with some people on the forums. They said that possibly for me the higher frequency was a bit harsh for my ears. I am sorry I used the word Trashy. That is not really fair. I wrote that on the go. I have been accused of having doggy ears. I work in the music industry and I am really critical about how I listen to music. I am always on the quest to find what "I" consider the best sound. This was a thread for RX3B Impressions and since I was putting the RX3 in after using your amp I naturally compared the two. I think you make beautiful products. For me the RX3B was more pleasing with the other elements in my chain which are listed in my original post. Everyone is going to have a different opinion of things. That is the beauty of this hobby (Lifestyle). So, I am sorry it took me a while to reply I have been working like crazy.
   
  Setting the record straight, I did compare the two in fully balanced mode with a Balanced DAC in and out. I have not use the SR71B with the HE-6 Headphones. Only the LCD-2, LCD-3, Edition 8's and Sennheiser HD800 as well as a pair of Ultimate Ear IM's. Still standing by my impressions.
  m


----------



## hop ham

Quote: 





slwiser said:


> The review of the ALO Rx Mk3-b is up on Headphonia and something noted makes me think that going balanced using the sensitive IEMs may fix the noise floor being that the single ended side gain has been increased so that the volume between single ended and balanced will remain the same.  If the gain single ended has been increase in this way it makes sense to me that going balanced would lower this floor.  I will do some experimenting with my ES5 tomorrow to see if this will correct this issue with the ES5.


 
  This didn't make a difference for me. I used my JH16 with balanced and single ended twag cable with the same results. Channel imbalance and hiss at low volume levels (low meaning level of travel of the volume knob, not low in terms of my listening volume with IEMs). 
   
  Ken was kind enough to lower the gain on my amp since I will use it exclusively with IEMs. I'll get it back in 3 days and see what happens. I think I'll be happy if I can at least get to my normal listening volume without fiddling with the volume knob so much. Ken mentioned the hiss will still be there but I may be able to live with that. Either way, I'm glad Ken stands behind making his customers happy even though we all hear differently and some of us are crazy...maybe most of us.
   
  And I read the Headphonia review and the reviewer mentions the synergy with HE-6s. I used it with my HE-500s and I was pleasantly surprised. It held it's own against my Liquid Fire, both driven from my Linn Klimax Renew DS. I was surprised it was able to scale up the way it did with a much better source, even though it's just a tiny portable.


----------



## slwiser

Quote: 





slwiser said:


> The review of the ALO Rx Mk3-b is up on Headphonia and something noted makes me think that going balanced using the sensitive IEMs may fix the noise floor being that the single ended side gain has been increased so that the volume between single ended and balanced will remain the same.  If the gain single ended has been increase in this way it makes sense to me that going balanced would lower this floor.  I will do some experimenting with my ES5 tomorrow to see if this will correct this issue with the ES5.


 
  I can report that on low and middle gain on the ALO Rx Mk3-b using a balanced ES5 that my noise floor has dropped below my ability to detect.  On high gain I still can hear a slight noise level. Others may very well still detect some noise but I could not even on the highest volume levels using the middle gain of the Mk3 with bass all the way up.  I am using the Moon Audio IEM Silver Dragon cable.  The manner in which I tested this is that I paused the track and turned up the knobs.  This would always produce the noise levels I detected before very easily.  
   
  Just one point of reference.  The ES5 has plenty of volume for me with a volume setting at 2 pm on low gain going balanced.
   
  It does sound good as well nothing lost in going balanced from my viewpoint.  Maybe a bit added in imaging, but this is hard for me to say the ES5 is so good to start with.
   
  I have to say that ALO has done a remarkable job in making the Mk3 be able to handle such a range of equipment from the ES5 to the HE-6 as noted on Headphonia, not that I have heard it.


----------



## RASeymour

Quote: 





kb said:


> The bass knob feature can be a little deceiving at first. When we first received the prototype with the initial bass feature I also thought it was not doing enough. However after using the amp for a day or so a really interesting thing occurred. I found that the more I got use to the amp the more I was able to discern the effect of the bass adjust, also my ears really became aware more of these freq. Additionally we did not want to make this feature corrupt anything, rather add some girth to the low mids and lows which I think it does very well.  The people who tested the bass for us all came to the same conclusion, make it delicate, sweet and fill in these areas. Also I think the vast majority of users will also find it spot on, however again pleasing everyone is not a realistic goal, so many ears, so many different combinations of gear and thusly there will be some on the ends of the bell curve that the amp will not be a good match.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Ken


 
   
  My experience mirrors Ken's observations above.  At first I thought the bass control was like a cross-walk button:  push it to make you feel good, but it doesn't turn the light any quicker.  After a time I did recognize the effect, especially in orchestral music.  
   
  I leave it full up with one exception:  solo piano music.  The percussive sound of the is somewhat distorted by having the bass button full up.  Turning to 50% or less resolves the effect.  
   
  Otherwise, loving this amp.


----------



## mcee

Quote: 





slwiser said:


> I can report that on low and middle gain on the ALO Rx Mk3-b using a balanced ES5 that my noise floor has dropped below my ability to detect.  On high gain I still can hear a slight noise level. Others may very well still detect some noise but I could not even on the highest volume levels using the middle gain of the Mk3 with bass all the way up.  I am using the Moon Audio IEM Silver Dragon cable.  The manner in which I tested this is that I paused the track and turned up the knobs.  This would always produce the noise levels I detected before very easily.
> 
> Just one point of reference.  The ES5 has plenty of volume for me with a volume setting at 2 pm on low gain going balanced.
> 
> ...


 
   
  So noise floor has been reduced significantly after using balanced out.
   
  How about the channel imbalance at low volumes on low gain? Is that fixed, too, by using balanced out?


----------



## nailbunny7

My quick question is:
  Is this better than RSA's SR-71B amp?
  I was going to get that, but I keep hearing good things about this one, so I wanted to see what you guys thought.


----------



## slwiser

nailbunny7 said:


> My quick question is:
> Is this better than RSA's SR-71B amp?
> I was going to get that, but I keep hearing good things about this one, so I wanted to see what you guys thought.




Depends on the sound you want. 
The rsa is warmer.


----------



## slwiser

Quote: 





mcee said:


> So noise floor has been reduced significantly after using balanced out.
> 
> How about the channel imbalance at low volumes on low gain? Is that fixed, too, by using balanced out?


 
   
  I can't seem to detect any imbalance with mine.  After some more listening with a quiter background, there still is a little noise in the middle gain but not like what it was.  I am sure some people may detect some noise on low gain while I might think I hear some but am not sure.  This is much better than it was single ended.


----------



## AnakChan

nailbunny7 said:


> My quick question is:
> Is this better than RSA's SR-71B amp?
> I was going to get that, but I keep hearing good things about this one, so I wanted to see what you guys thought.




I wrote an impressions post with the SR-71B on the 2nd page :

http://www.head-fi.org/t/609931/alo-audio-rxmkiii-balanced-portable-amplifier-impressions/15#post_8390256

Test was done on single ended mode only though.


----------



## FilipinoAko

Hello,
  In the pictures showed in the first threads, are the iPod "iMod"ed?


----------



## mcee

Quote: 





slwiser said:


> I can't seem to detect any imbalance with mine.  After some more listening with a quiter background, there still is a little noise in the middle gain but not like what it was.  I am sure some people may detect some noise on low gain while I might think I hear some but am not sure.  This is much better than it was single ended.


 
   
  So even at the lowest volumes (ie. from turning it on at around 1 o'clock until 2 o'clock) there is no channel imbalance?
   
  I only use low gain for my IEMs because mid gain at the lowest volume will already make me go deaf.


----------



## slwiser

Quote: 





mcee said:


> So even at the lowest volumes (ie. from turning it on at around 1 o'clock until 2 o'clock) there is no channel imbalance?


 
  2 o'clock is loud for me and certainly no imbalance there for me.


----------



## Anthony1

Quote: 





nailbunny7 said:


> My quick question is:
> Is this better than RSA's SR-71B amp?
> I was going to get that, but I keep hearing good things about this one, so I wanted to see what you guys thought.


 
   
  You may want to have a read of the thread.. its not that long especially if you are going to drop several hundred dollars on the amp


----------



## Mobilizer

Hi gang,
  I'm a noobe and have been following your wit and wisdom with great pleasure.  I am planning to spring for a CLAS + Rx??.
  Anyone have anything to say re: head-to-head RxMk2 vs. RxMk3 in SE mode?
  I use mostly IEM's but occasionally dip into cans like Senn, Grado, etc. and do NOT plan to go Balanced any time soon.
  If general consensus is that Mk3 whips Mk2 even if SE is primary usage I would consider saving up that extra $$ to get it.
  Thanks for any enlightenment here.


----------



## Kremer930

I would jump for the mk3 anyhow. Main reasons would be that you can go balanced at some stage which helps spaciousness significantly. The other main difference is the Rx3 has slightly more top end detail. The Rx2 is quite a dark sounding amp in my opinion. I guess it depends on which cans you match it with as to which you will/should choose.


----------



## Kremer930

I should also add that if you are running super efficient iems to get Ken to wind back the gain on the Rx3.


----------



## mcee

Quote: 





kremer930 said:


> I should also add that if you are running super efficient iems to get Ken to wind back the gain on the Rx3.


 
   
  But it seems like this problem can be solved by a balanced out.


----------



## slwiser

Quote: 





mcee said:


> But it seems like this problem can be solved by a balanced out.


 
  Maybe not for every sensitive IEM....


----------



## mcee

Quote: 





slwiser said:


> Maybe not for every sensitive IEM....


 
   
  Probably would be similar, in my opinion. I'm thinking whether I should get a balanced out adapter for my JH11s, because currently I cannot listen to anything using my IEM. I can only use my HD700 and Amperior with my MK3.


----------



## Mobilizer

Thanksall for the input so far.   I should say I my IEM's have included Ety, V-Moda & Shure.  My next step will probably be Westone.  I highly value clarity, resolution and neutrality in SQ.  Have noticed a number of posts in various threads pointing out "darkness" or similar term as an attribute of the Mk2 in comparisons with the usual high-end suspects.  If the Mk3 "lifts the veil" a bit I would favor it.
  Good point also about being ready to go balanced in the future but I wonder if what's left of my ancient rock-n-roll-ified hearing system would detect the differences enough to justify the cost in upgrades, cables, etc.


----------



## Mobilizer

One more thought - as I was not kidding about my hearing system it might just make sense to get the Mk3 since I do listen on the LOUD (but not damaging) side to get all the information coming through the 'phones and to increase perceived equality of volume in both ears.


----------



## DannyBai

Here is what I have but I do not get any sound when I have the MK3 set to balanced mode.  When I switch it over to single mode, I get sound.  I'm stumped.


----------



## funch

That's because you're using the single ended input.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





funch said:


> That's because you're using the single ended input.


 
  Ok.  How does this work then?


----------



## Kremer930

mcee said:


> But it seems like this problem can be solved by a balanced out.




I used a balanced Twag with my JH16 and if you are sensitive to noise floors and listen at very low levels then balanced does not cure the initial problem. I personally do not find it an issue but could imagine that others may expect more from what is essentially the flagship portable amp.


----------



## Kremer930

dannybai said:


> Here is what I have but I do not get any sound when I have the MK3 set to balanced mode.  When I switch it over to single mode, I get sound.  I'm stumped.




The switch tells the amp what input you are selecting. Both the balanced and single ended outputs remain active at all times. When you are selecting balanced in your example, you are telling the amp to amplify no signal input. Hence no output. 

Cheers


----------



## funch

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Ok.  How does this work then?


 
   
  The switch is a source selector switch. You select balanced for the balanced
  input, and s-e for the s-e input.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





kremer930 said:


> The switch tells the amp what input you are selecting. Both the balanced and single ended outputs remain active at all times. When you are selecting balanced in your example, you are telling the amp to amplify no signal input. Hence no output.
> Cheers


 
   
  Quote: 





funch said:


> The switch is a source selector switch. You select balanced for the balanced
> input, and s-e for the s-e input.


 
   
  So in another word, I will need a balanced input adaptor with a 1/8 plug at the other end to use from DAP to MK3 since I already have the balanced output adaptor for the headphones?  
  I honestly have no clue when it comes to balanced and its giving me a headache.  Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## slwiser

I choose balance or single ended by which ever ponytail I decide to attach to my headphone.  My headphones have a mini-xlr connectors and I have several types of connecting ponytails; quarter inch, eight inch, RSA plug all with a connector to attach to the mini-XLR connector of the headphone cable.  This allows me to plug my headphone into whichever output I choose.
   
  Example of ponytails (image from Moon Audio website):
   

   
  Several items together laid out:

   
  The cable shown attached to the Westone 4r in the picture was re-purposed today for my Westone ES5 for hiss testing.  I believe this worked to quiet some of the hiss.  The are many brands of these types of adaptable cables but those I use are made by Moon Audio and are called IEM Silver Dragon V1. The mini-xlr is much nicer since it is so much smaller than the older and larger XLR connectors used normally with balanced equipment.


----------



## slwiser

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Here is what I have but I do not get any sound when I have the MK3 set to balanced mode.  When I switch it over to single mode, I get sound.  I'm stumped.


 
  Input selection is a manual selection to choose a circuit while output selection is done by whichever output plug you use for your headphone, as I understand it.


----------



## slwiser

Quote: 





mobilizer said:


> Thanksall for the input so far.   I should say I my IEM's have included Ety, V-Moda & Shure.  My next step will probably be Westone.  I highly value clarity, resolution and neutrality in SQ.  Have noticed a number of posts in various threads pointing out "darkness" or similar term as an attribute of the Mk2 in comparisons with the usual high-end suspects.  If the Mk3 "lifts the veil" a bit I would favor it.
> Good point also about being ready to go balanced in the future but I wonder if what's left of my ancient rock-n-roll-ified hearing system would detect the differences enough to justify the cost in upgrades, cables, etc.


 
  My Westone 4r balanced using the Mk3 is very good and not veiled at all. There is no noise floor when using the 4R balanced either.  I also can use the bass function of the Mk3 to good affect without impacting the higher frequencies.  I do not think the Mk3 is "dark" at all especially compared with the SR-71B or even as warm as the warm sounding DX100.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





slwiser said:


> Input selection is a manual selection to choose a circuit while output selection is done by whichever output plug you use for your headphone, as I understand it.


 
  Thanks for the pictures and explanation.  So, my setup is being outputted in balanced because I am using the balanced adaptor but then why is there a knob for single and balanced and why does it only work when it's turned to single?
  It seems it's because I am using the 3.5 to 3.5 cable from DX100 line out to MK3 single ended port.  If this is the case, then what cable would I need from source to amp.  I believe I have everything I need from headphone to amp which is cable terminated in 4 pin XLR + MK3 adaptor.


----------



## slwiser

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> Thanks for the pictures and explanation.  So, my setup is being outputted in balanced because I am using the balanced adaptor but then* why is there a knob* for single and balanced and why does it only work when it's turned to single?
> 
> *Any knob you are using has nothing to do about whether you have single ended or balanced inputs. The knobs are for volume and bass control.  *
> 
> ...


 
   
  To use your setup with a balanced input you need a cable with a 4 pin XLR to RSA connector made up for you.  I have a connector cable that I use for my iBasso DB2 output into my RSA SR-71B that Moon Audio made up for me using the IEM Silver Dragon wire. Obviously this one does not use the 4 pin XLR that you appear to need.   Your balanced DAC output connector will have to match what you are using if it is not the iBasso DB2 or DB1 as shown below.   Based on your wanting to use a 4 pin XLR connector it does not seem that you will be using your Mk3 balanced input when going portable.
   

   
  This cable is providing a balanced input into the RSA SR-71B as shown and you need something similar for the Mk3.


----------



## Anthony1

Had a mini meet with Kremer930's new iPod/CLAS/RX3B setup today and I took my DX100.
   
  Have to say the iPod/CLAS/RX3B (balanced) rig was very impressive and powerful to say the least. I have previously owned a CLAS/SR71a (sold) but I couldn't remember it sounding as good as Kremer930's rig.
   
  I couldn't really pick the difference between the DX100 v the DX100/RX3 Single Ended using my IE8's although we were in a cafe conditions.
   
  I could definitely hear the SQ gain using the DX100>RX3 balanced out and was actually taken back but how powerful the RX3B is. I did conclude that the DX100 is pretty good stand alone compared to a three x stack rig however the balanced headphones sounded good but IMO would be possibly be the only reason on why you would buy the RX3B on top of the DX100.
   
  If I was starting fresh and $ was not an option and you were ok with iTunes then Kremer930's rig is really that good. If portability is an issue and you're not partial to iTunes the DX100 is definitely no slouch.
   
  I heard the channel imbalance at low levels with my IE8's but hardly heard it with Kremer's DT1350's but it didn't annoy me or get in the way of normal listening levels however if you suffer from OCD it might.
   
   
  One thing we did notice is my DX100 is a little more mellow sounding stand alone compared to Kremer930's rig.  All up if you are contemplating the iPod/CLAS/RX3B you will not be disappointed


----------



## slwiser

Quote: 





anthony1 said:


> Had a mini meet with Kremer930's new iPod/CLAS/RX3B setup today and I took my DX100.
> 
> Have to say the iPod/CLAS/RX3B (balanced) rig was very impressive and powerful to say the least. I have previously owned a CLAS/SR71a (sold) but I couldn't remember it sounding as good as Kremer930's rig.
> 
> ...


 
   
  My primary setup is the DX100 and Mk3 using the DT1350, Westone ES5 both balanced and sometimes the remainder of my portable stuff: HD25, Westone 4r, ATH-ESW10JPN when I want to hear something different.  I have not found that using my iBasso DB2 between the DX100 and Mk3 adds anything. The DX100 DAC single ended is as good as the balanced DB2 and probably better.
   
  My most portable setup and it sounds very good is to use my iTouch with my ES5 alone.  Not as good as the DX100 and Mk3 but still very good.
   
  Thanks for the write-up.


----------



## mcee

Quote: 





slwiser said:


> My primary setup is the DX100 and Mk3 using the DT1350, Westone ES5 both balanced and sometimes the remainder of my portable stuff: HD25, Westone 4r, ATH-ESW10JPN when I want to hear something different.  I have not found that using my iBasso DB2 between the DX100 and Mk3 adds anything. The DX100 DAC single ended is as good as the balanced DB2 and probably better.
> 
> My most portable setup and it sounds very good is to use my iTouch with my ES5 alone.  Not as good as the DX100 and Mk3 but still very good.
> 
> Thanks for the write-up.


 
   
  Okay so you guys got me all confused.
   
  One says balanced will reduce the noise floor and eliminate(?) channel imbalance with their ES5.
   
  The other says balanced will not cure the problem.
   
  I really don't know whether I should get a balanced adapter for the JH11s then. I can't really use my JH11s Single-ended-ly at the moment with the MK3 because the noise floor is excessive, and the channel imbalance between 1 to 2 or 2:30 o'lock is just crazily bad. By the time I eliminate the channel imbalance by turning it up higher (probably to 3 o'clock-ish), then it is way too loud for me already.
   
  Since I am buying cables for my HD700s, too, I am thinking whether I should add in the order for the balanced adapter for my JH11s, and hopefully I can get a conclusion within the next day or so.
   
  Cheers.


----------



## Anthony1

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *mcee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't really use my JH11s Single-ended-ly at the moment with the MK3 because the noise floor is excessive, and the channel imbalance between 1 to 2 or 2:30 o'lock is just crazily bad. By the time I eliminate the channel imbalance by turning it up higher (probably to 3 o'clock-ish), then it is way too loud for me already.


 
   
  mcee.. If I were you I would return the amp to Ken and have him reduce the gain settings to suit your IEMs


----------



## mcee

Quote: 





anthony1 said:


> mcee.. If I were you I would return the amp to Ken and have him reduce the gain settings to suit your IEMs


 
   
  The postage would be pretty high.
   
  And also, Ken says previously on this thread that it might not suit everyone's need anyway. Hmm..


----------



## Kremer930

I wonder if Ken could provide some test data and commentary around the affect of reducing the gain in the low mode setting?


----------



## mcee

Quote: 





kremer930 said:


> I wonder if Ken could provide some test data and commentary around the affect of reducing the gain in the low mode setting?


 
   
  Yeah I think he should.
   
  If it can definitely be lowered, then I will send it back. But at the moment it seems that its more like a 50/50 chance.


----------



## Kremer930

I think Ken was saying that the gain can definitely be lowered. This will definitely allow a greater range of volume adjustment but may not necessarily lower the noise floor. 

I still think that it is the best portable amp overall that I have ever auditioned. That includes, RA1, iBasso D12 and PB2, RSA 71/b and Alo Rx2. My second place would go to the PB2 as it sounds great but is half the price and allows for sound tuning by opamp rolling.


----------



## Kremer930

Further to the DX100 CLAS rig comparison, I thought that the DX100 may have been slightly more resolving but the CLAS was more musical and more analogue sounding. I found that the CLAS had more body to the sounds. 

That said....if the DX100 gets the UI to be a bit easier to use and with larger internal storage then I would happily grab one. 

You can't go wrong with either. It is like asking Lamborghini or Ferrari?


----------



## Audiocrack

I'm sorry if this has been discussed, but i'm massively confused by the fact, that the Mk3 according to some can even drive the HE-6 half decently, and that it is the most powerful portable amp at the moment.... And then i read the specs that said 640mW @ 32ohm ...Compared to, say, the iBasso PB2 which has like 4 times that in max power settings... I'm really confuzzled by this, can anyone explain?


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





slwiser said:


> To use your setup with a balanced input you need a cable with a 4 pin XLR to RSA connector made up for you.  I have a connector cable that I use for my iBasso DB2 output into my RSA SR-71B that Moon Audio made up for me using the IEM Silver Dragon wire. Obviously this one does not use the 4 pin XLR that you appear to need.   Your balanced DAC output connector will have to match what you are using if it is not the iBasso DB2 or DB1 as shown below.   Based on your wanting to use a 4 pin XLR connector it does not seem that you will be using your Mk3 balanced input when going portable.
> 
> 
> 
> This cable is providing a balanced input into the RSA SR-71B as shown and you need something similar for the Mk3.


 
  What would I need to use it with DX100/HP-P1?


----------



## slwiser

Quote: 





dannybai said:


> What would I need to use it with DX100/HP-P1?


 

 No since what was shown is a dac that is balanced providing a balanced input to the Mk3.  The DX100/HP-P1 can only provide a single ended output as an input to the Mk3.  You would only take one of those as a single ended output into your Mk3.  The only reason to use both is if your transport is your Apple device instead of the DX100.  I prefer the DX100 dac output single ended to my DB2 balanced output into the Mk3-b or SR-71b.


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





slwiser said:


> No since what was shown is a dac that is balanced providing a balanced input to the Mk3.  The DX100/HP-P1 can only provide a single ended output as an input to the Mk3.  You would only take one of those as a single ended output into your Mk3.  The only reason to use both is if your transport is your Apple device instead of the DX100.  I prefer the DX100 dac output single ended to my DB2 balanced output into the Mk3-b or SR-71b.


 
  Finally it makes sense to me.  Thanks much for your help slwiser.


----------



## mcee

So I'm still deciding whether to get the balanced cable for my JH11s...


----------



## evolutionx

slwiser said:


> No since what was shown is a dac that is balanced providing a balanced input to the Mk3.  The DX100/HP-P1 can only provide a single ended output as an input to the Mk3.  You would only take one of those as a single ended output into your Mk3.  The only reason to use both is if your transport is your Apple device instead of the DX100.  I prefer the DX100 dac output single ended to my DB2 balanced output into the Mk3-b or SR-71b.




Hi slwiser, do you mind posting a picture of this setup? I am contemplating going the same route but need to know how you connect between dx100 and db2? Thanks.


----------



## longbowbbs

So, the question is, do you buy the MKIII first or the CLAS? Or, do I just suck it up and get them together?


----------



## Mobilizer

longbowbbs said:


> So, the question is, do you buy the MKIII first or the CLAS? Or, do I just suck it up and get them together?




I can relate to that. Thinking about just getting the MKIII and Cryo LOD until I can fund the CLAS.
Wonder if anyone has anything to say about level (e.g. Scale of 1 to 10) of audio bliss between just LOD+MKIII vs. CLAS+MKIII?


----------



## longbowbbs

: Too many great toys and finite cash! Always a problem.


----------



## slwiser

Quote: 





evolutionx said:


> Hi slwiser, do you mind posting a picture of this setup? I am contemplating going the same route but need to know how you connect between dx100 and db2? Thanks.


 
  These have been shown in some threads here before but here they are again...
   
  Singled ended output into my Westone ES5...No balanced cable yet, it is coming.
  I put my 4r cable on it to make sure that I wanted to purchase a balanced cable for the ES5 and I did. It knocks the noise floor down a bit but does not eliminate it on the ES5s with the Mk3.  The DX100 is dark with no hiss. The hiss is not something that is bothersome since it is so much in the background and only slightly heard between tracks.
   

  Simple single ended output from the DX100 into the ALO Rx Mk3-b.  This cable can be used for digital input into the DB2 as well.  Then I would need a special adapting cable to go between the DB2 to Mk3.  The one shown above in a previous post.

  The following shows the balanced adapter for the Westone 4r:
   
  How to connect the DX100 to the iBass DB2?  I use the coax cable output of the DX100 into DB2 as shown here only here I am using the optical cable.  This is when I had the Fostex HP-P1.  This is a special optical cable made just to keep the cabling down.  The same cable that I used above for single ended input I can use for the digital input to the DB2.  Then I need a second cable, the one shown above in a previous post to connect the DB2 to the Mk3.


----------



## spkrs01

>


 
  That is one nice looking/sounding brick there..............


----------



## Kremer930

Am I missing something here? Why would you wish to bypass the sabre dac chip just to pick up a balanced input to the Rx3?


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





kremer930 said:


> Am I missing something here? Why would you wish to bypass the sabre dac chip just to pick up a balanced input to the Rx3?


 
   
  I'm guessing it's more a proof of concept that it's possible than anything else. Personally I'd can't imagine the benefits of balance to outweigh the performance of the 9018. What's in the iBasso DB2 anyway? Wolfson? Texas Instruments?


----------



## Kremer930

From memory it is twin wolfsons. I ca certainly agree with running balanced amplification out of the Rx3 but wouldn't personally bother chasing a balanced input when I was giving up the high resolution performance of the Sabre dac.


----------



## Grev

I am lost.
   
  I'd buy one if I can get a suggestion to buy a balanced cable for my LCD-2.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





grev said:


> I am lost.
> 
> I'd buy one if I can get a suggestion to buy a balanced cable for my LCD-2.


 
  Now that recent posts are talking about multiple components, I'm assuming you're still talking about the RxMk3 . Whiplash Audio, Moon Audio, or even Alo Audio should be able to do balanced cables for Audeze.

 http://www.whiplashaudio.com/cables/whiplash-custom-cables/whiplash-custom-lcd-2-cable.html
 http://www.moon-audio.com/audio-cables/moon-audio-headphone-cables/moon-audio-blue-dragon-headphone-cable.html
  Think you have to mail ALO for the Kobiconn SR-71B-type balanced connector with their cables.


----------



## Grev

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Now that recent posts are talking about multiple components, I'm assuming you're still talking about the RxMk3 . Whiplash Audio, Moon Audio, or even Alo Audio should be able to do balanced cables for Audeze.
> 
> http://www.whiplashaudio.com/cables/whiplash-custom-cables/whiplash-custom-lcd-2-cable.html
> http://www.moon-audio.com/audio-cables/moon-audio-headphone-cables/moon-audio-blue-dragon-headphone-cable.html
> Think you have to mail ALO for the Kobiconn SR-71B-type balanced connector with their cables.


 
  Sorry, yeah, cables for the balanced out from the RX3 to the LCD-2.  Which jack option do I choose for the moon audio link?


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





grev said:


> Sorry, yeah, cables for the balanced out from the RX3 to the LCD-2.  Which jack option do I choose for the moon audio link?


 
   
  RSA connector.


----------



## Kremer930

If you are starting to get into cables...do yourself a favor and get all cables terminated with Lemo or Hirose and then get short adaptors to stereo mini, Kobicon, XLR4 etc. To run from the Alo Rx3 you will need a Kobicon or commonly referred to as a RSA plug. That way you won't be having to re-buy new cables when you change amps.


----------



## Kremer930

I posted this on the iBasso Pb2 page but thought that others may also like to read my thoughts. The test was done with IPod 7g classic to CLAS with either iBasso Pb2 running the HiFlight opamp kit or the Alo Rx3. Headphones were JH16 via TwAg v2. 


Saw your post so thought that I should do a side by side comparison now that both amps are now fully burnt in. 

The fist song up was by the Decemberists and it straight away told me that I needed to take the comparison seriously as the iBasso may have sounded better. 

With this in mind I thought that I better go to a track that I know well and that is well recorded. For this I have chosen one of my favorites, Walk it Off by Angus and Julia Stone. This song has a great range of details from plucking of acoustic guitar strings to awesome female vocals to a punchy kick drum. 

The first qualities that are quickly noticeable are the slightly forward mids of the PB2 as well as great speed on percussion. It has a very clean and fast signature to it. When changing back to the RX3 I notice a slightly heavier bass focus. This is not only in bass guitars and kick drums but also in the depth and thickness of Julia's voice. Julia still retains the slightly nasal tone but you get the feeling of her being more real and less cleansed as she may be in a studio. 

Sound stage is slightly in favor of the RX3 but not an aweful lot in it. I had to check every now and then to check which amp I was using when trying to determine instrument placement etc. 

Wow this is a tough match. 

I think that my preference is going to go to the Rx3 because it has more detail all round. It is not immediately apparent as the slight mid forward of the iBasso innitially make this sound more detailed but once you get used to the increased bass quantity of the Rx3 you do realize that there is not only more bass but more detail across the whole spectrum. 

Considering the cost difference of the two though....the iBasso would win with its clean snappy sound. 

For those that are chasing the ultimate portable though...this round goes to the Alo Rx3.


----------



## Grev

Quote: 





kremer930 said:


> If you are starting to get into cables...do yourself a favor and get all cables terminated with Lemo or Hirose and then get short adaptors to stereo mini, Kobicon, XLR4 etc. To run from the Alo Rx3 you will need a Kobicon or commonly referred to as a RSA plug. That way you won't be having to re-buy new cables when you change amps.


 
  No options to get them terminated those ways, where do I find them?


----------



## AnakChan

Sorta getting a little OT, but @Kremer930, could you care to elaborate why those? Are there many other portable balanced amps that use Hirose? I only know if iBasso. Whereas at least the RSA/Kobiconn is used by RSA and (now) ALO.


----------



## Kremer930

The Hirose or Lemo are suggested as they spring lock together and are not too big or heavy. The Kobicon are plastic and due to the right angle plug would not join nicely. 

I am prett confident that Moon audio could do the plugs and adaptors that you need.


----------



## Kremer930

I went Hirose as I have the iBasso Pb2 and it means that I have one amp covered without needing an adaptor but the Lemo is the more stylish and more expensive option.


----------



## evolutionx

How to connect the DX100 to the iBass DB2?  I use the coax cable output of the DX100 into DB2 as shown here only here I am using the optical cable.  This is when I had the Fostex HP-P1.  This is a special optical cable made just to keep the cabling down.  The same cable that I used above for single ended input I can use for the digital input to the DB2.  Then I need a second cable, the one shown above in a previous post to connect the DB2 to the Mk3.



[/quote]

Thanks slwiser for sharing the pics. Do you think the addition of the DB2 is worth it considering the bulk of the setup? And is the balanced input really make a big difference? I am really enjoying the balanced output from the RX Mk3 with my LCD2 and hope to bring it to another level with the balanced input. Look forward to your advice.


----------



## slwiser

Quote: 





evolutionx said:


> Thanks slwiser for sharing the pics. Do you think the addition of the DB2 is worth it considering the bulk of the setup? And is the balanced input really make a big difference? I am really enjoying the balanced output from the RX Mk3 with my LCD2 and hope to bring it to another level with the balanced input. Look forward to your advice.


 
  I do not feel the need to use the balanced DB2 output into my Mk3 when using the single ended line out of the DX100.  My opinion is that the internal dac of the DX100 is superior to the balanced DB2 dac.
   
  But your mileage may vary.


----------



## Audiocrack

Hmm, to get the HE-500 with the Mk3 or to get HE-6 with the Mk3 ....That, is the question...


----------



## Anthony1

Quote: 





audiocrack said:


> Hmm, to get the HE-500 with the Mk3 or to get HE-6 with the Mk3 ....That, is the question...


 
   
  The HE-6 is an absolute power hungry beast of a headphone that people connect up to speaker amps (so Ive just been told recently 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)  so you may really want to consider whether the HE-6 is going to be run at anywhere near full potential off a portable amp.


----------



## StephenM

[size=10pt]When I plug in and unplug the headphone connector from my RXIII, I can feel the circuit board is not firmly fastened to the enclosure compartment.  The movement is not of a big magnitude, but is very obvious that I can feel it.  Anyone has similar situation?[/size]


----------



## slwiser

Quote: 





stephenm said:


> [size=10pt]When I plug in and unplug the headphone connector from my RXIII, I can feel the circuit board is not firmly fastened to the enclosure compartment.  The movement is not of a big magnitude, but is very obvious that I can feel it.  Anyone has similar situation?[/size]


 

 Not me..


----------



## awry

Holy crap that's massive!
  Quote: 





evolutionx said:


> How to connect the DX100 to the iBass DB2?  I use the coax cable output of the DX100 into DB2 as shown here only here I am using the optical cable.  This is when I had the Fostex HP-P1.  This is a special optical cable made just to keep the cabling down.  The same cable that I used above for single ended input I can use for the digital input to the DB2.  Then I need a second cable, the one shown above in a previous post to connect the DB2 to the Mk3.


 Thanks slwiser for sharing the pics. Do you think the addition of the DB2 is worth it considering the bulk of the setup? And is the balanced input really make a big difference? I am really enjoying the balanced output from the RX Mk3 with my LCD2 and hope to bring it to another level with the balanced input. Look forward to your advice.[/quote]


----------



## Kremer930

audiocrack said:


> Hmm, to get the HE-500 with the Mk3 or to get HE-6 with the Mk3 ....That, is the question...




The HE6 needs more than 4watts per channel at 50 ohms. Even the Lyr can do with more oomph to properly drive the HE6. I have tested the Rx3 with my HE6 and it did sound better than I expected but it doesn't give it's best. If you are planning a serious amp like a Dark star or the Schiit Moljnir or Statement amp then yes, go for the HE6. If not then the HE500 should give you better results.


----------



## Kremer930

stephenm said:


> [SIZE=10pt][COLOR=000000]When I plug in and unplug the headphone connector from my RXIII, I can feel the circuit board is not firmly fastened to the enclosure compartment.  The movement is not of a big magnitude, but is very obvious that I can feel it.  Anyone has similar situation?[/COLOR][/SIZE]




Never felt for it nor noticed it. Should the board be attached to the enclosure? I would have guessed only to the end plates. Never really thought about it. :rolleyes:


----------



## Audiocrack

kremer930 said:


> The HE6 needs more than 4watts per channel at 50 ohms. Even the Lyr can do with more oomph to properly drive the HE6. I have tested the Rx3 with my HE6 and it did sound better than I expected but it doesn't give it's best. If you are planning a serious amp like a Dark star or the Schiit Moljnir or Statement amp then yes, go for the HE6. If not then the HE500 should give you better results.



 
 Hmm... Yea, for home use with the HE-6 I'd ofcourse use the adapter and a speaker amp, but what made me really consider it, was Headfonia's description of the Rx Mk3 with the HE-6...


----------



## Kremer930

I haven't spent much time running them together but since I have the right adaptors I may as well give them a better listen. Will let you know more over the next couple of days. Unless of course someone else is able to chime in.


----------



## zachchen1996

anthony1 said:


> The HE-6 is an absolute power hungry beast of a headphone that people connect up to speaker amps (so Ive just been told recently :bigsmile_face: )  so you may really want to consider whether the HE-6 is going to be run at anywhere near full potential off a portable amp.




These are excerpts from the Headfonia review of the mk3:

"The balanced configuration in the Mk3-B yields very powerful results, and the Mk3-B not only drives both the Hifiman HE-500 and HE-6 better than RSA’s SR-71B and Ibasso’s PB-2 portable amps (both balanced models), or Triad Audio’s gigantic L3 amplifier, but also better than a lot of mid-fi desktop amplifiers, and better than most high-end tube desktop amplifiers. It still doesn’t kick like a good speaker amp with the HE-6, but it’s really a good combination and one of the best amps that I’ve heard the HE-6 with.

I admit that I’m a big proponent of bigger is better, and so I’ve always been a big fan of humongous sized desktop amplifiers. How the Mk3-B is able to drive the HE-6 with very good results, frankly speaking, still puzzles me. I’ve always told people that the HE-6 is best used with true speaker amps, because the reality is that the HE-6 is the hardest headphone to drive today, exceeding even the speaker-like AKG K1000. So I talked to the guys at ALO about how they were able to do this. They mentioned the use of the same op-amps as on the Mk2 and Mk1, but in bigger quantities. Other than that, the input and output sections are different than on the Mk2 and Mk1."

"The real magic happens with the Hifiman HE-6. Not only does I have no problem getting enough loudness on the medium gain level, but the amp also has a really good synergy with the HE-6. I’ve always been a bigger fan of the HE-500, but that’s probably due to the fact that most amps I review can’t drive the HE-6 right. The HE-500 is much easier to drive than the HE-6, but in this case, I can see why the HE-6 remains the flagship model, it’s just far more impressive on the Mk3-B."


----------



## Anthony1

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


>


 
   
  @zachchen - not sure what to say other than good luck and I hope it works out for you


----------



## Kremer930

I just had a good listen to the HE6 from my RX3 CLAS rig. I am impressed with the level of clarity and soundstage from a semi portable set-up. Well yes it is portable so long as you don't mind the sound leakage issues. 

The details and texture in the music is really impressive and makes me long for the Schiit statement amp even more than I am already. 

But the crunch is that the RX3 does not have enough power to drive the bass properly out of the HE6. I am not sure at what point the bass cuts out but it is certainly lacking compared to something like the Lyr. Things such as a kick drum are very well lacking. By pairing the HE6 to the RX3 you effectively turn your HE6 into something more like an Akg K702 etc. great detail but no real low bass and especially no impact. 

I really love the RX3 and the HE6 but they are designed for different pairings. 

I would also love to hear either the HE400 or HE500 from the Rx3. Now that could be a match made in heaven. 

Please note that these are my impressions and YMMV. Cheers


----------



## Audiocrack

kremer930 said:


> I just had a good listen to the HE6 from my RX3 CLAS rig. I am impressed with the level of clarity and soundstage from a semi portable set-up. Well yes it is portable so long as you don't mind the sound leakage issues.
> The details and texture in the music is really impressive and makes me long for the Schiit statement amp even more than I am already.
> But the crunch is that the RX3 does not have enough power to drive the bass properly out of the HE6. I am not sure at what point the bass cuts out but it is certainly lacking compared to something like the Lyr. Things such as a kick drum are very well lacking. By pairing the HE6 to the RX3 you effectively turn your HE6 into something more like an Akg K702 etc. great detail but no real low bass and especially no impact.
> I really love the RX3 and the HE6 but they are designed for different pairings.
> ...




Thank you for the impressions, I don't suppose the bass knob is capable of remedying the problem? I'm currently trying the HE-500 which I'm borrowing, and it would be quite sad to lose the nice bass it has, but the sound of the HE-500 overall is just a tad too dark for me - it not much, but it's noticeable in some tracks where it just lacks the sparkle of fx. HD800, which I would think the HE-6 has... But if it significantly lacks tha bass punch of the HE-500 when not listening at home (on a speaker amp) then the HD800 might be a better choice. I just really like the solid feel of the way the HifiMans are built and the nice low end punch...


----------



## Kremer930

I tried the bass boost function to see if that would restore the lost octaves but it only helped marginally. It really did sound like the amp was reaching its limit.


----------



## thread

So I sent my Rx3 back to Ken last week asking if he could make the amp quiet with my IEMs. (I could even hear the noise with my HD 25-1 II and ESW10JPN headphones!) If it wasn't possible, I asked if I could just get the refund. Well, it's with much disappointment that I seem to have just received my refund.

I'm a bit perplexed with slwiser's report of absolute silence with his ES5 IEM's! ... I can't imagine those are hugely less sensitive than the headphones I'm using, so it seems that he got lucky with his unit somehow?

I'd love to jump back in and repurchase the amp, but it won't happen until I hear that the noise is vastly reduced.

Anyway, I appreciate the quick turnaround from ALO on my "return".


----------



## slwiser

Quote: 





thread said:


> I'm a bit perplexed with slwiser's report of absolute silence with his ES5 IEM's! ... I can't imagine those are hugely less sensitive than the headphones I'm using, so it seems that he got lucky with his unit somehow?


 
  I think that I still have some low hiss with my ES5s. The balance mode does seem to lower it some but during my first listen it must have been with a higher background noise that was masking the hiss that I hear now in a quieter environment.  *Sorry *for getting your hopes up.  I am keeping my Mk3 since I enjoy the sound and do not notice any hiss during the play of music.  But if you required dead quite for sensitive IEMs the Mk3 may not be for you.


----------



## Kremer930

Thread - Sorry to hear that Ken wasn't confident of being able to lower the noise floor to a level where you would be pleased. 

I am just thinking back of all of my use of the Rx3 and I am surprised that I don't have the same issues when playing my JH16's. I would use these for 80% of my listening times. I remember yesterday listening to a song by Paul Potts called lift me up where I was conscious of the background hiss/noise but then I noticed that it must have been recorded into the song as parts of the breaks between verses was black and then when Paul would begin singing the increased noise floor would be back again. When the song ended the background was black again. 

I am kind of stumped how mine can be ok and yours so bad that it wasnt correctable. 

You may have mentioned this before but could I ask what components you were using in your rig?

This is a disappointing outcome for you I guess as the Rx3 is the best portable amp that I have ever used. There are not many times when a headfier thinks that he is at his end game rig but I am there...and it has been more than 3 weeks already.


----------



## Kremer930

I am stumped. I am now listening to some Angus and Julia Stone which is quiet and mellow track with just a single vocal and strumming of an acoustic guitar and the background is perfect. Are my ears deaf to high frequencies, are my JH16 not reproducing or could my rig be different in its output to what you were using? It would be great if you were able to listen to someone else's Rx3 rig to see if you got the same results. 

I am now listening in a perfectly quiet environment at home before getting ready for work. If there was hiss then I would hear it.


----------



## thread

I was using the Ultra Micro DAC single ended input. I noticed, though, that even without any source connected, there was quite an apparent noise floor coming from both the single ended and balanced outputs... even at low gain with the volume all the way down. I expected it to at least be far quieter. (Yes, it did surprise me -- especially when I could hear it from my supraaural headphones as I mentioned.) Again, I have done professional work for Ray, so I apologize if folks feel I'm being biased here, but I absolutely find the background of the SR-71B to be entirely silent -- even with my JH13's.

I really enjoyed the sound signature of the Rx3, but the fact that I basically would never use it with my IEM's makes it a tough sell for me since they are a pretty important part of my sonic diet. 

Edit: Right, Kremer. It really seems that there was something amiss with my unit. I really think you'd hear it if you had the same noise coming from your amp. I appreciate the report.


----------



## Kremer930

My main thoughts are of empathy for you Thread. To wait for such an anticipated amp and then arrive at this point must be annoying. 

I have tried my jh16 plugged in with no source playing but still with the iPod and CLAS switched on and connected, and the volume of the rx3 at max and nothing. No noise floor at all. I agree that the initial part of the volume from 12-1am does have issues where there is significant channel imbalance and I can hear music playing even when the volume is at zero but I don't have any noise floor issues anywhere where I actually listen on the volume scale. Gain is on low of course.


----------



## thread

kremer930 said:


> My main thoughts are of empathy for you Thread. To wait for such an anticipated amp and then arrive at this point must be annoying.
> I have tried my jh16 plugged in with no source playing but still with the iPod and CLAS switched on and connected, and the volume of the rx3 at max and nothing. No noise floor at all. I agree that the initial part of the volume from 12-1am does have issues where there is significant channel imbalance and I can hear music playing even when the volume is at zero but I don't have any noise floor issues anywhere where I actually listen on the volume scale. Gain is on low of course.




Thank you for your words, Kremer. I really appreciate your comments.

It seems many folks are experiencing the noice floor issues I had while some do not. How confusing.

I assume Ken sat down and experimented with the amp I returned.. What say you, Ken? Did you hear the noise I'm describing? I can't help but postulate that the noise I heard could be related to the faulty balanced input my unit had...

To be perfectly clear, the channel imbalance is not a bother for me. The channels balanced out pretty much before I got to even my quiet listening level. We're just talking about the "noise floor", or noise that can be heard at any time when there is no music playing.


----------



## Kremer930

This will be an interesting one to see played out.  I would have thought that JH16 and JH13 would be extremely similar in loads that they present to the amp.  I must also add that 95% of my listeing has been via balanced output and that I have always used the single ended input from my CLAS.  I may try a line staright out from the ipod LOD and see what happens.


----------



## SHAHZADA123

Subscribed.
  Mine should be arriving this evening. 
  Am excited to try it in balanced mode with a pair of recabled HP2s
  The RSA 71B is an excellent match so it would be interesting to see which one of these stays with the HP-2s.


----------



## hop ham

A lot of talk about the noise floor. I got my amp back from Ken a few days ago after he lowered the gain on the low setting. Using my JH16s (balanced and not) and FitEar 334s, the noise floor/ hiss has remained the same but I can turn the volume knob further before reaching my normal IEM listening level, which solves the channel imbalance problem. I think I'm only one of two people in this thread so far that had a serious issue with the volume getting too loud before being able to really tell if the channels were balanced, using sensitive IEMs. No longer. I can live with the hiss. While I would expect a product like this to be quieter (my RSA portable amps all have a black background), the sound is so damn good that I am willing to live with it. 
   
  I don't know if it's product variance/ defects with certain units but I'm willing to guess it can also have something to do with the differences in how sensitive our hearing is.
   
  Ken - thanks for everything. I'm happy.


----------



## mcee

Quote: 





hop ham said:


> A lot of talk about the noise floor. I got my amp back from Ken a few days ago after he lowered the gain on the low setting. Using my JH16s (balanced and not) and FitEar 334s, the noise floor/ hiss has remained the same but I can turn the volume knob further before reaching my normal IEM listening level, which solves the channel imbalance problem. I think I'm only one of two people in this thread so far that had a serious issue with the volume getting too loud before being able to really tell if the channels were balanced, using sensitive IEMs. No longer. I can live with the hiss. While I would expect a product like this to be quieter (my RSA portable amps all have a black background), the sound is so damn good that I am willing to live with it.
> 
> I don't know if it's product variance/ defects with certain units but I'm willing to guess it can also have something to do with the differences in how sensitive our hearing is.
> 
> Ken - thanks for everything. I'm happy.


 
   
  After reading this, I am seriously deciding as to whether I should really send the amp back to Ken for lowering the gain on the low setting for my JH11s. I just can't listen to the amp with my JH11s at all at the moment (with single ended output), the channel imbalance between 1 to 2 o'clock bothers me too much and when I go over it, it is too loud. I can, so far, only use the MK3 in conjunction with my other cans, which really sucks because I do listen to my IEMs a lot on my other amp.
   
  Do you know if I have to send it back within a set of time, and should I contact Ken directly? If so, where?
   
  Cheers.


----------



## hop ham

I personally wouldn't wait past the 30 day period to be safe. I sent Ken a PM and he was very responsive but I bet he would prefer to communicate about this sort of stuff through email - ken@aloaudio.com. 
   
  It sounds like you have the same issue as me. If you are ok with the noise floor/ hiss, and primarily looking to correct the channel imbalance with your IEMs, I would recommend you send your amp back to him.


----------



## SHAHZADA123

hop ham said:


> A lot of talk about the noise floor. I got my amp back from Ken a few days ago after he lowered the gain on the low setting. Using my JH16s (balanced and not) and FitEar 334s, the noise floor/ hiss has remained the same but I can turn the volume knob further before reaching my normal IEM listening level, which solves the channel imbalance problem. I think I'm only one of two people in this thread so far that had a serious issue with the volume getting too loud before being able to really tell if the channels were balanced, using sensitive IEMs. No longer. I can live with the hiss. While I would expect a product like this to be quieter (my RSA portable amps all have a black background), the sound is so damn good that I am willing to live with it.
> 
> I don't know if it's product variance/ defects with certain units but I'm willing to guess it can also have something to do with the differences in how sensitive our hearing is.
> 
> Ken - thanks for everything. I'm happy.




Got mine this afternoon and IMO this is a killer amp for HE-6
Even at low gain I could not go beyond 3 o clock!!

With my K3000 IEMs there is the aforementioned hiss and am unable to get the volume over 8.
the sound is excellent thought. Very clean, with exceptional micro detail retrieval and, for once, the BASS is to die for
More later...


----------



## Kremer930

Could I ask if the reduction in gain for the low setting affects anything else? Like, does it also affect the mid and high level gain levels or the sound signature of the low gain setting ( ie the amount of bass quantity and impact etc)? Cheers


----------



## sunninho

Quote: 





kremer930 said:


> Could I ask if the reduction in gain for the low setting affects anything else? Like, does it also affect the mid and high level gain levels or the sound signature of the low gain setting ( ie the amount of bass quantity and impact etc)? Cheers


 
   
  I'm also wondering if the reduction in the low settings for IEMs also affects the higher gain settings when using full sized cans?


----------



## shigzeo

From the moments I spent with it at the Tokyo Headphone show, I concur, bass is phenomenal. I was just using HD800 though and it was loud, so my experience wasn't as glorious as it could have been.
  Quote: 





shahzada123 said:


> Got mine this afternoon and IMO this is a killer amp for HE-6
> Even at low gain I could not go beyond 3 o clock!!
> With my K3000 IEMs there is the aforementioned hiss and am unable to get the volume over 8.
> the sound is excellent thought. Very clean, with exceptional micro detail retrieval and, for once, the BASS is to die for
> More later...


----------



## Kremer930

Hi Shahzada.  I am interested in your views of the RX3 with the HE6.  Do you find that the bass slams as hard or reaches as deep compared to when you run the HE6 from the Lyr?  And if so, what tubes are you running in the Lyr?  Cheers


----------



## hop ham

Quote: 





kremer930 said:


> Could I ask if the reduction in gain for the low setting affects anything else? Like, does it also affect the mid and high level gain levels or the sound signature of the low gain setting ( ie the amount of bass quantity and impact etc)? Cheers


 
   
  I asked these same questions to Ken while he was working on my amp. His response "No there will be zero change in the sonics of the amp. Only the low gain is changed not the Med or High."
   
  I also tested this myself and find no difference in sound character in low gain setting. But I should mention I only had my amp for about a week before sending to Ken to reduce the gain, and I only got my amp back 4 days ago.


----------



## Audiocrack

shahzada123 said:


> Got mine this afternoon and IMO this is a killer amp for HE-6
> Even at low gain I could not go beyond 3 o clock!!
> With my K3000 IEMs there is the aforementioned hiss and am unable to get the volume over 8.
> the sound is excellent thought. Very clean, with exceptional micro detail retrieval and, for once, the BASS is to die for
> More later...



 
 I'd kill for some more impressions of the HE-6 with the Rx Mk3! Especially in the bass region


----------



## SHAHZADA123

It's still early days but a few quick thoughts.. 
   
  Not only does it drive the HE-6, it ROCKS! This thing has both power and finesse. 
  With bass set at the halfway mark, the sound has a somewhat less edgy texture to it, if you know what I mean.
  By that I don't mean to say that there's any harshness otherwise. Just a specific effect it has on the overall sound signature.
  Female vocals have a slight sibilance but this may be due to the source (CLAS).
  I'll change the source tonight and see how it goes.
  The mids are very neutral and absolutely grain free.
   
  With quite a few amps, the treble on the HE-6 can sometimes get a little fatiguing. This is where the MKIII really excels.
  The treble sounds less energetic and is big a welcome to these ears.
   
  BTW this amp has a very high gain setting. All my listening with the HE-6 is on the medium gain setting and at the most at 11-12 o'clock 
  More later..


----------



## Audiocrack

shahzada123 said:


> It's still early days but a few quick thoughts..
> 
> Not only does it drive the HE-6, it ROCKS! This thing has both power and finesse.
> With bass set at the halfway mark, the sound has a somewhat less edgy texture to it, if you know what I mean.
> ...



 
 Great! Now i just somehow need to compare it to the sennheiser HD800... xD


----------



## Kremer930

shahzada123 said:


> It's still early days but a few quick thoughts..
> 
> Not only does it drive the HE-6, it ROCKS! This thing has both power and finesse.
> With bass set at the halfway mark, the sound has a somewhat less edgy texture to it, if you know what I mean.
> ...




Listening to this combination again, I am surprised at the level of detail which comes from this rig. But, even trying medium gain as well as my expected high gain level, I don't find that the bass is full or extended. When I try to increase the volume to try and add some impact I find that I can hear the amp running out of power. Turning the volume down lower and attempting to compensate by using the bass boost also delivers the same result. 

I must admit that if you had not heard the HE6 near their best before that you may very well be satisfied with their performance from the RX3. I have certainly heard many other rigs which don't sound anywhere near as good. 

I am listening to this balanced out to the cans from the CLAS rig.


----------



## thread

So I just learned from Ken that when they received my amp back, 2 of his guys checked it out and found nothing wrong! They used a balanced signal and a pair of balanced IEMs and observed no abnormalities where I had heard the serious distortions and noise. (The noise was so pronounced for me that it was even audible with the HD 25-1 II.)

I know some of you have heard the noise from your amps while others say it is "silent" ... This is really very interesting to me -- especially as the sound I heard with IEMs simply could not be characterized as "silent".

To those of you who heard the noise floor, have you tried the balanced input?


----------



## slwiser

Quote: 





thread said:


> So I just learned from Ken that when they received my amp back, 2 of his guys checked it out and found nothing wrong! They used a balanced signal and a pair of balanced IEMs and observed no abnormalities where I had heard the serious distortions and noise. (The noise was so pronounced for me that it was even audible with the HD 25-1 II.)
> I know some of you have heard the noise from your amps while others say it is "silent" ... This is really very interesting to me -- especially as the sound I heard with IEMs simply could not be characterized as "silent".
> To those of you who heard the noise floor, have you tried the balanced input?


 
  I can set mine up for balanced input but usually do not do it since the DX100 single ended to me is better but I will see what I can hear.  I hear a noise floor in mine but no distortion or channel imbalance.  I do not think the noise floor is going to change by having a balanced input but I will check.  The noise floor balanced out is slightly lower than single ended to me.
   
  Response:
   
  Took me a while to find the right cable for the balanced input since I had not used it for a month or so but I found it.  Set up the iBasso supplied coax out of the iBasso DX100 into the iBasso DB2 into the ALO Rx Mk3-b using a Moon Audio IEM Silver Dragon wired connector.  I have to say I was surprised by how loud the DB2 was compared with how I usually have the DX100 setup.  With the DX100 into the Mk3, I listen to the Mk3 on gain setting of 2 with the DX100 volume setting at 200 (low gain) on the line out of my DX100.  This is very listenable for me compared with the output of the DB2.  With the DB2 I could hear music with the volume setting all the way down. I had to take the Mk3 down to gain setting of 1 and turn the volume knob down almost all the way down (9-11 o'clock) just to not have it to loud for me.  I was also hearing music at zero setting on the Mk3 knob which could be taken as an imbalanced I guess.  However, depending on the track I could hear things on either side.  I did not hear any distortions that I could make out and I still heard a noise floor; albeit,  it seems a little less than my normal single ended input while listening balanced out.  The dishwasher is on behind me now so my background is noisy; so take what I said about noise being lower with several grains of salt.  Balanced all the way may make the noise floor lower but it does not make it black.  If loudness was the measurement for sound the DB2 wins but the delicacy of sound from the DX100 wins in my book.  My sensitive IEM is the Westone ES5 balanced cabled.
   
  I think their is a sensitivity level on the Mk3 for voltage input that needs to be cared for best control of the music when using the Mk3.


----------



## Kremer930

I don't yet have anything to feed in a balanced input signal. Will have to wait til the end of the year for the Shiit statement rig for that choice. 

What source are you using? 

I agree that the noise floor can be a little Higher than some but with my JH16 it is never an issue. Even when listening at a reasonably low volume. With no source playing I can crank the volume to max and hear nothing. 

The only issue that i have is the channel imbalance at super low volumes. This is more than I have heard with most amps but it is also a non issue as it is way below my usual listening volume and also below my quiet times listening volume. 

I was at home studying yesterday so let my Lyr/Bifrost rig warm up for over 30 mins and then had a listen to the same song from my CLAS/RX3 rig versus the Lyr rig using my HE6. The Lyr sounded anaemic compared to the bass textures of the Rx3 and Jh16. I was amazed that the difference was so great. My portable rig was always just meant to be something to use when I was not at home. Now it is my go to rig of choice. 

Looks like another excuse to get some Schiit statement gear....


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





stephenm said:


> [size=10pt]When I plug in and unplug the headphone connector from my RXIII, I can feel the circuit board is not firmly fastened to the enclosure compartment.  The movement is not of a big magnitude, but is very obvious that I can feel it.  Anyone has similar situation?[/size]


 
   
  The circuit board isn't attached to the enclosure. It slides into slots which are part of the extruded case and is held in place by the front and rear panels. There's bound to be some tolerance differences in the length of the extrusion and the lengths of the circuit boards so some units may have a bit of "play" in them. But it's not any sort of problem or anything to worry about.
   
  se


----------



## shigzeo

If it bothers you, unscrew and put in a bit of cardboard in the back or other block that only touches the logic board, so as not to bend anything. I've done this on a number of amps that rattled for one reason or another.


----------



## thread

I guess I should clarify that the noise floor that I was hearing was without any source plugged in. I should have mentioned that as it certainly simplifies the question!

I really think I need to try my luck again, because it sounds like if you guys are straining a bit to hear the noise floor and it's simply not audible in the quiet parts of the music (Would you say that?) then I should be able to have better luck here.

The confusing part, of course, is that Ken's shop found nothing wrong with my unit!

Does any Rx3 owner have something like a Sennheiser HD 25-1 II or Audio-Technica ESW9/10? ... I think you should basically not hear any noise floor through headphones like these to have a prayer with IEMs, and I didn't have to listen too hard to hear it.

The source is a DL3 (Cullen modified with the "level 3" treatment) if you were still curious.

Edit: And again, the DAC and Whiplash-made XLR->RSA cable are only relevant because of the wild distortions I heard (that were the opposite of subtle) when I used the balanced input on the Rx3. (Output choice didn't matter.) The same DAC/cable work just fine with my 71B...


----------



## StephenM

Thanks for the explanations and sharing.
   
  What I am initially concerned with is the soldering problem of the circuit board and the female connector.  If this is not, and is just purely mechanical, I am cleared now.  Thanks, ALL.


----------



## slwiser

Quote: 





thread said:


> I guess I should clarify that the noise floor that I was hearing was without any source plugged in. I should have mentioned that as it certainly simplifies the question!





> *I hear this on mine as well.*





> Does any Rx3 owner have something like a Sennheiser HD 25-1 II or Audio-Technica ESW9/10? .





> *I have the HD25 and to me it is quite.  I also have the ATH-ESW10JPN and need to hear it again for this noise. Will check both again later today just to make sure of what I remember.*





> _*Came back with the HD25, no noise for me that I can tell and with my ATH-ESW10JPN this one is very good with the Mk3 single ended with no noise for me either.*_


----------



## rmappita

Quote: 





thread said:


> I guess I should clarify that the noise floor that I was hearing was without any source plugged in. I should have mentioned that as it certainly simplifies the question!


 
   
   
  I can hear the noise floor without any source plugged in using low gain and single end, with my JH AUDIO customs, Triple.fi 10 PRO and with my Koss Porta PRO. With my DT990 PRO 250 Ohms the MK3-B is silent. I did not get the balanced cable yet to test it out. I will try to record the noise for using my microfone.


----------



## thread

@rmappita, Thanks for the report. Are you needing to listen at all close for it? Could you even see anyone characterizing it as "silent" ? ...Because a number of people have. And Ken is not aware of any variation between units in this respect. Mine was quite too loud with the IEMs, and still audible with the larger headphones I mentioned. Also, about recording the noise, I'm not sure how that would be useful as the issue is much more "how loud is it" vs "what does it sound like" ...

@slwiser, I'm still extremely curious what your findings are with your HD 25-1 II and ESW10JPN.

Edit: Ah, I see you updated your post above, slwiser. That is very encouraging. Thank you both very much !


----------



## Kremer930

I don't know what is different with my Rx3 but I am seriously loving it. Most times when I listen to it lately I find myself questioning the need to update my home rig. I am really loving the sound that is coming out of the RX3. 

Tonight I was listening to Jamiroqui and the texture of the bass was just awesome. I felt like I could just keep turning it up and it just stayed perfectly natural and controlled. Luckily I am conscious of potential hearing damage or I could be well on my way....


----------



## KB

Quote: 





thread said:


> @rmappita, Thanks for the report. Are you needing to listen at all close for it? Could you even see anyone characterizing it as "silent" ? ...Because a number of people have. And Ken is not aware of any variation between units in this respect. Mine was quite too loud with the IEMs, and still audible with the larger headphones I mentioned. Also, about recording the noise, I'm not sure how that would be useful as the issue is much more "how loud is it" vs "what does it sound like" ...
> @slwiser, I'm still extremely curious what your findings are with your HD 25-1 II and ESW10JPN.
> Edit: Ah, I see you updated your post above, slwiser. That is very encouraging. Thank you both very much !


 
   
   
   
  Hello all,
   
  FWIW
   
  I offered to send Thread a new Rx3 out to him at no charge for him to try again since he has emailed me a few times on the matter, the only thing I asked was that if this changed his mind and wanted to keep it to just paypal the amount back. If he wanted to stick to the return just mail it back, he has declined the offer for now. I was hoping to put it to rest on way or the other I just want my customers to be satisfied and am trying my very hardest here and remain engaged here on the forum  For sure just say the word and I will send it out to you and sorry for all the back and fourth here. In my private emails and my posts here on the open forum on the issue has been consistent - each listeners has a hefty degree of frequency sensitivity, compounding this can be recording, IEMs used etc and yes there is a noise floor. But I want to reiterate that there is no out of normal variation in this regard with in the Mk3 it self, nor a implied issue with the balanced inputs of the Mk3 that was brought up earlier in one of your posts.
  Thank you so much.
   
  ken


----------



## thread

Thanks so much, Ken. You the man.

I'm going to take you up on the offer and see if I can't have better luck this time.


----------



## KB

Quote: 





thread said:


> Thanks so much, Ken. You the man.
> I'm going to take you up on the offer and see if I can't have better luck this time.


 
  Awesome. Hope this works out. Sending ASAP.
   
  Ken


----------



## Audiocrack

kb said:


> Hello all,
> 
> FWIW
> 
> ...



 
 Well it always good to know the manufacturer keeps a finger on the pulse and is ready to help. I myself was slightly worried when I ordered mine from the european dealer. But ALO has a good history of producing quality gear, so until proven otherwise, I will trust the company.


----------



## Kremer930

Have there been any others that have bought the Rx3 that read this forum? It would be nice to see how people rank the amp. For me, I rank it a 9.5 as it could use slightly lower gain on low but since it doesn't come close to impacting my normal listening volume I can't say that I am bothered. 

Could people list what components they normally use it with and then also which cans or iems? Not just a list of all the cans that people have but which ones they continually use and perhaps which ones they would like to use but due to some preference don't. 

I just want to get a feel for how many are having issues and how many may be sitting soaking in th e glorious Rx3 tunes. Cheers


----------



## DannyBai

I've been using mine mostly with HE-500.  To me, this combination sounds absolutely amazing.  I've tried the LCD-2 and don't get the same results though it still sounds great together.  I've tried my IEM's with it and I do get the hiss when the music is not playing but once the music starts, it's not very noticeable until quiet passages.  I generally don't feel the need to use the MK3 with any of my IEM's.  It feels almost too powerful.  I've been pairing it with the DX100 also.  Overall SQ, I'd rate it 9.5 or above.  It is absolutely the best sounding amp I've heard to date.


----------



## shigzeo

I've been playing around with one here, but just for a few minutes. Incredible machinery here. Love the combo on/off volume and bass switches, truncated gain switch and the overall flatness of the amp. I was expecting HiSound level hiss from the reports here. But nothing of the sort. I'm using GR8 Grado at the moment, which aren't that sensitive, but can resolve hiss from an iPod nano 7G, which has a very very quiet background. The hiss isn't bad. I own other amps that hiss more, actually. And the hiss is steady, not interspersed with clicks and pops, and the amplitude doesn't change at all. It is a steady blanket, and reminds me of Rx. The first Rx had more noise than other IEM amps, too. Same old. 
   
  But it is a lovely sound so far and the bass adjustment is just enough to be fun and not overly powerful. Lots of power, lots of fun here.
   
  I've switched to uber-sensitive Sleek Audio CT7 with no ill effects. They do resolve more background noise, but again, that noise is steady and never undulates. Also, my version may have a lowered gain, so I have plenty of play with the volume before the earphones get too loud. Balance between left/right is very easy to attain because of this. Even at base volume, the left/right balance is pretty close, and with just a small turn of the knob, it gets to perfect balance.


----------



## Audiocrack

I just got my amp, from the European dealer (2 day shipping... Wow!) and have just finished charging it. The sound of this amp through my Beter T1 is absolutely mindblowing..! Thats all I can say fo now - I'm dancing around listening to some Finnish metal (Korpiklaani - Päät Pois Tai Hirteen) and its just amazing, the soundstage and control... Needless to say, I love it!


----------



## shigzeo

Control and sound stage have always been hallmarks of the Rx series. Welcome.


----------



## Kremer930

Yes. Forget about analysis. Just get drawn into the music. Glad you like it.


----------



## thread

Good news !

I received my replacement amp today. All around *vastly* reduced hiss. I can definitely hear it with the JH13, but even then it's not enough to ruin the fun once the music starts. Also, the distortion I was having when the balanced input was used on the original amp is gone.

This be cause for imagery !

Here it is with my well-worn UMDAC.


----------



## Kremer930

Great news thread. 

I assume you have one with reduced gain. Does it still have that awesome bass texture and extension?


----------



## Audiocrack

I just tried using it with my CIEMs, and though its true that theres a slight hiss when nothing is playing, just like you might experience with a speaker amp, it is such a low volume that its not noticeable once music is playing. And through my Beyer T1 there a completely black background...


----------



## shigzeo

I'm confused about the gain problem. The unit I'm testing has zero issues with gain being too loud for sensitive earphones (CT7, ToGo 334). Balance is taken fully at very low volumes, so I have room to adjust. Of course, I can't crank the volume up at all, even on low gain, but there is lots of room to play with. 
   
  Of course, we aren't talking about the same level of balance as was had on the original Rx or Rx II for the simple reason: it isn't a digital volume control anymore, but for analogue volume pots, this one is nigh on perfect. Ken also assured me that this unit is NOT a low gain model.


----------



## KB

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> I'm confused about the gain problem. The unit I'm testing has zero issues with gain being too loud for sensitive earphones (CT7, ToGo 334). Balance is taken fully at very low volumes, so I have room to adjust. Of course, I can't crank the volume up at all, even on low gain, but there is lots of room to play with.
> 
> Of course, we aren't talking about the same level of balance as was had on the original Rx or Rx II for the simple reason: it isn't a digital volume control anymore, but for analogue volume pots, this one is nigh on perfect. Ken also assured me that this unit is NOT a low gain model.


 
   
  Hey Shigzeo,
   
  I think some customers would like more travel in the vol knob before you reach a comfortable listening level, I can understand that for sure. Also I would suspect some 120 - 128 dB IEMs would get loud quick. 
   
  Thanks
   
  Ken


----------



## DimitriTrush

Is this as much power as the Porta Tube?
  Quote: 





kb said:


> Hey Shigzeo,
> 
> I think some customers would like more travel in the vol knob before you reach a comfortable listening level, I can understand that for sure. Also I would suspect some 120 - 128 dB IEMs would get loud quick.
> 
> ...


----------



## Audiocrack

dimitritrush said:


> Is this as much power as the Porta Tube?



 
 Its a LOT more...


----------



## SHAHZADA123

Power WITH finesse.
It drives both the HE-6 as well as the K1000s with ease...
Single ended outs from the venerable Esoteric K-01, this amp seems perfect for the aforementioned headphones, IMO


----------



## zachchen1996

shahzad, how are the lcd3's with the rx3 compared to the lcd3 with the ecba?


----------



## zachchen1996

no contest I know, but would still love to see a comparison


----------



## SHAHZADA123

zachchen1996 said:


> shahzad, how are the lcd3's with the rx3 compared to the lcd3 with the ecba?




It wouldn't be a fair contest, or so I thought, the ECBA costing 5x more.


BUT, The RxIII comes SO close, that in a blind test, these ears wouldn't be able to discern between the two.

With open eyes, the sounstage is just a little wider, instruments seem to have a bit more air with the ECBA. That's it. Tonality is much the same. Vocals seem to be about the same, both in size and distance. Neither too close nor too far.

And with eyes wide open, the bass on the RxIII, when turned up fully, takes the biscuit, IMO.

There's just a subtle increase in the bass, when you turn it up. It doesn't get into the other frequencies. But when you turn it off, it kind of sounds thin.
To be honest, the quality of bass on the ECBA is just a bit more textured.
Personally I prefer the bass on the RxIII.

Both ECBA & RxIII were fed single ended inputs from the same source while the LCD-3s were fed balanced inputs.
All, IMHO


----------



## Audiowood

Oh man.. so much good review as the prefered choice over the RS71B and Dx100 to some extent... How can I miss this boat. I just pull the trigger and join the fun. Now waiting for Mr Ball to ship. Thanks for all the review.


----------



## shigzeo

I spent the better part of a working day with the RXIII yesterday and the ToGo334. I don't bring big headphones to office. Um, so far, I have to say that I'm as impressed as I was with the original Rx despite the years. That is saying a lot. Remember, the Rx has been my gold standard for portable amps in terms of performance. The RxIII is much more expensive, but seems to have much more to offer. I will be checking out the balanced in/out this weekend at e_earphone.
   
  EDIT: Since I've spent a week with the Rx MKIII, I decided to finally do measurements. As probably all of us who own this amp know, they are good. There is no resolution fall off anywhere, and, for IEM only users who would never suspect it, gain modes are powerful, and there is LOADS of control within the volume pot. I don't think anyone could have picked a better volume pot. At first, I was hoping for a digital attenuator, but I'm pretty damn happy with the volume pot. Can't sing enough praises for now. Perhaps the original Rx will be dethroned... sad day.


----------



## Audiowood

If my source is single ended and output is balance, will that make any differences or do I got to have both balance in and out to hear real improvement over the single ended. I am contemplating on getting balance cable for in and out.


----------



## slwiser

Quote: 





audiowood said:


> If my source is single ended and output is balance, will that make any differences or do I got to have both balance in and out to hear real improvement over the single ended. I am contemplating on getting balance cable for in and out.


 

 My experience using the HD25, DT1350 and Westone 4r single ended in and balanced out compared with simply single ended out is an improvement.  With my ES5 I really can't tell if it really is an improvement between single ended and balanced out.  The ES5 to me makes almost everything sound good; therefore, it is harder for me to evaluate any difference.  I do not use my iBasso DB2 balanced input into the Mk3 because my DX100 single ended output from its dac is better in my opinion than the balanced output of the DB2, not that the DB2 isn't good.


----------



## Audiowood

Quote: 





slwiser said:


> My experience using the HD25, DT1350 and Westone 4r single ended in and balanced out compared with simply single ended out is an improvement.  With my ES5 I really can't tell if it really is an improvement between single ended and balanced out.  The ES5 to me makes almost everything sound good; therefore, it is harder for me to evaluate any difference.  I do not use my iBasso DB2 balanced input into the Mk3 because my DX100 single ended output from its dac is better in my opinion than the balanced output of the DB2, not that the DB2 isn't good.


 
  Ok good, in that case I will order a balance just for the LCD-3 and use single ended in. I am going for Q -audio again and was wondering which termination should I select.
   
  I am also curious about the es5 when you said it makes almost everything sound good. I just order the sony ex1000 2 days ago and now thinking of getting es5 as well. Did you use the free self impression kit that comes with it?
   
  Thanks slwiser


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





audiowood said:


> Oh man.. so much good review as the prefered choice over the RS71B and Dx100 to some extent... How can I miss this boat. I just pull the trigger and join the fun. Now waiting for Mr Ball to ship. Thanks for all the review.


 
   
  How is it valid to compare a balanced portable *amp* to a high end portable *source*, albeit one with an internal amp ?
   
  RS71B - sure 
  DX100 - lets compare apples with apples .....


----------



## shigzeo

Remember, earphones/headphones that use multiple crossovers will have their optimal frequency responses affected by use in balanced mode. Some, in fact, sound worse because they were tweaked for very specific frequency responses. Some, may sound as good or better. It's a crap shoot.
   
  With phones like LCD, however, I would expect in every instance for the balanced mode to sound better as there is simply more signal quality for each channel: better stereo separation, less distortion. Audible improvement for sure.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





kb said:


> Hey Shigzeo,
> 
> I think some customers would like more travel in the vol knob before you reach a comfortable listening level, I can understand that for sure. Also I would suspect some 120 - 128 dB IEMs would get loud quick.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Ken, pardon my naivety, but isn't it fair to say that you designed the Mk3 to drive *demanding fullsize cans* rather than ultra-sensitive IEMs ? To my way of thinking, we already have an abundance of portable headphone amps for the IEM crowd.


----------



## sunninho

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> How is it valid to compare a balanced portable *amp* to a high end portable *source*, albeit one with an internal amp ?
> 
> RS71B - sure
> DX100 - lets compare apples with apples .....


 
   
  I think it's fair to compare their overall sound quality, considering the money they cost -- particularly with single ended output from the DX100 with single ended from the Rx3 (from a similar source, if possible).
   
  And even with the Portaphile 627, I'd like to see how its single ended output compares overall to both balanced and single ended from the Rx3.  For me, and maybe for others, either one of these will be the next major upgrade path.


----------



## slwiser

Quote: 





audiowood said:


> I am also curious about the es5 when you said it makes almost everything sound good. I just order the sony ex1000 2 days ago and now thinking of getting es5 as well. Did you use the free self impression kit that comes with it?


 
   
  I got my ES5 via a local audiologist who made the order for me.


----------



## slwiser

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> How is it valid to compare a balanced portable *amp* to a high end portable *source*, albeit one with an internal amp ?
> 
> RS71B - sure
> DX100 - lets compare apples with apples .....


 
  The comparison I was making was the  single ended source part of the DX100 (line out) to the balanced out of the iBasso DB2 which are both source signals into the Mk3. 
   
  Now my question to anyone able to answer this is anyone in agreement with my take on the quality of the DX100 line out compared with say the balanced output of the DB2 into the Mk3.  I am open to having this opinion challenged since I am not so sure that I am able to shave such distinctions clearly.  I am comfortable with using it in the manner that I do though.  It certainly is easier to handle than adding a third box to the mix with the iBasso DB2; i.e., only the DX100 + Mk3-b.  If I had to bypass the DX100 dac it would be better for me to use my iTouch since it would be much smaller than the DX100 being used only as a transport.


----------



## slwiser

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Ken, pardon my naivety, but isn't it fair to say that you designed the Mk3 to drive *demanding fullsize cans* rather than ultra-sensitive IEMs ? To my way of thinking, we already have an abundance of portable headphone amps for the IEM crowd.


 

 Actually i would agree with this assessment even though I  use my Mk3 primarily with my ES5 now.


----------



## shigzeo

It seems to work just as well for multi-crossover, lowΩ balanced armature IEMs, which for most amps, are actually harder to drive resolution to. If you are talking about volume to ear-destroying levels with headphones, that is one thing - a thing that for some reason isn't discussed enough here. I've heard some people here say with pride that they listen to volumes of 115dB with headphones/earphones. 
   
  Most amps can pump that, and voltage isn't something hard to pump out, either. Giving balance, control, and full resolution to specific Ω levels, is harder. The Rx gives all of that to the lowest of Ω earphones and to the highest Ω of headphones, all within bleeding levels of volume (over 100dB). No phase errors, very good balance (to within 0,01 dB) in low gain, and off by up to 0,03 dB in high gain which is far better than most of the competition (read in the price category). ALO aren't selling an advertising claim, they seem to be selling still the optimal amp for all headphones. IEMs are the hardest to drive full resolution into. Then you have headphones like K701 which are at a low enough Ω level with low/high enough impedance swings (like balanced armature IEMs) and they, too, are tackled perfectly by the Rx III. 
   
  Maybe it's the be-all-end-all amp. I'm not sure. It's certainly impressive.


----------



## Kremer930

I am still in love. Like a teenagers first love...every time I pick up the RX3 it amazes me without me even having to think about sound quality.


----------



## maguire

As I posted on another thread, I got a chance to try firstly the RX II with CLAS running my Miracle Custom IEM, and thought wow..... as this was my first session with this combo, even though it was SE - a match that sonicaly was a Awesome. Then it was bought to my attention that they had a RXIII in the Store......Again SE do not own a balanced cable. I thought I had found an Awesome match well let me tell you even at SE it was really something else another level again. I have not tried Ray's amps or the other amp that I would like to hear would be Jans Stepdance....But Honestly How good is this MKIII ? Ken youre on a winner mate. Congratulations, aghhh I can only Imagine what this thing is capable of in balanced mode???? kinda wets the appetite...


----------



## shigzeo

I'm meeting another RXIII owner this weekend and will compare our devices. Mine's black. So is my MKI. I think the new finish is nicer, surely doesn't attract as many finger prints. Maguire, how is balance on your unit? Mine is within 1 decibel on lowest volume settings, and within 1/10% at near 100% in low, and mid, and on high, within 1dB at 70-80% volumes.


----------



## maguire

shigzeo, I just tried a unit at a local store, I dont own one as yet. I had it on low gain, and on SE everything was fine I did not notice any balance issues.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





maguire said:


> As I posted on another thread, I got a chance to try firstly the RX II with CLAS running my Miracle Custom IEM, and thought wow..... as this was my first session with this combo, even though it was SE - a match that sonicaly was a Awesome. Then it was bought to my attention that they had a RXIII in the Store......Again SE do not own a balanced cable. I thought I had found an Awesome match well let me tell you even at SE it was really something else another level again. I have not tried Ray's amps or the other amp that I would like to hear would be Jans Stepdance....But Honestly How good is this MKIII ? Ken youre on a winner mate. Congratulations, aghhh I can only Imagine what this thing is capable of in balanced mode???? kinda wets the appetite...


 
   
  I've heard all those and then some.  I consider my Leckerton UHA6S better than all of them (except the L3 and RX3) and have used it exclusively from more than a year and a half.  The RX3 and the L3 are the only 'portable' amps I would consider upgrading from that I've heard.  I like the RX3 better than the L3 and it's actually portable.  For me better is being able to render the information on a recording, not different flavors of sound.
   
  Unless I get to hear a Portaphile to convince me otherwise, the RX3 is the only portable amp on my radar.


----------



## longbowbbs

A question regarding battery life. If you are using the RX3 and a CLAS with an iPod classic, what amount of battery life is reasonable for each unit? I would be driving either Senn HD650's, B&W P5's or Etymotic hf3's with the ACS custom inserts.
   
  Thanks!


----------



## sunninho

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Unless I get to hear a Portaphile to convince me otherwise, the RX3 is the only portable amp on my radar.


 
   
  Me too!


----------



## maguire

Anaxilus......Thanks for your input.
  I appreciate that someone like yourself who has actually tried all these other portable amps, and still reckons RX-MKIII the ants pants.....
  Well I know what my ears conveyed and I stand by even more so now that it is indeed a very special amp.


----------



## ericfarrell85

Today I spent some time with the MK3 and am absolutely floored. The only other portable amp that I was very impressed with (and remain impressed after nearly a year of ownership) is the Meier Stepdance. Between the two, however, there isn't much of a competition. The first thing that struck me about the MK3 was the speed. I was previously using the UERM with a Pico Slim and thought the transients were plenty fast, but the MK3 has increased the speed another notch. The dynamics are also pretty amazing, nearly rivaling my desktop setup. The synergy with the UERM simply needs to be heard and my UM Miracles are synergistically not far behind, as the slight forwardness of the mids are just what they need. 

Yet it isn't the speed or "big sound" or dynamics that make this amp the best portable I've heard. There is something organic, almost tubey about it. A warmth and smoothness that makes the Pico sound "digital and cold" by comparison. Yet there isnt the sacrifice in resolution or clarity so common to tube amps. On that subject the MK3 is more resolving and transparent than the Pico, Stepdance, SR71B/A, TTVJ Slim, all of which I either own or owned. Also and I don't know the proper terminology for this quality, but this amp really disappears from the equation and provides an open window into the recording. I have only experienced this sensation with uber-expensive desktop setups and this quality especially I find lacking in the DX100 which can sound aggressive and almost seems to surround the music in a frame. If my ES5's sound anywhere close to as well as the others mentioned than this will have been one of the better purchases I've made. 

Note: All music heard through Algorythm Solo (CLAS), single-ended (waiting to spring for a balanced cable). UM Miracles heard through Silver Dragon cable.


----------



## zachchen1996

eric, for a portable rig, would you recommend (mk3 with dx100) or (mk3 with ipod and clas)?


----------



## estreeter

This thread seems awfully similar to the wave of enthusiasm which greeted the SR71B - granted, that WAS a couple of years back. Progress is good, but I'm still leaning toward the L3. By the time I get anything resembling a budget together, that will be the 'L5' and Ken will have retired from the headphone business - problem solved !


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> This thread seems awfully similar to the wave of enthusiasm which greeted the SR71B


 
   
  No, I was never in that thread (for good reason).


----------



## estreeter

Thats not what I was implying - simply saying that those who WERE in that carpark, er, thread were completely blown away by the 71B, and many of them were the same folk who were previously blown away by the Stepdance/Hornet/3Move etc. I'll wait and see what Justin has up his sleeve with the Power Pico - single-ended, but thats fine with me.


----------



## imackler

I could almost be tempted by this amp. Ok, I am, though I cannot afford it. But I know that such an amp would reveal the weakness of my ipod classic, and I'd probably really start craving a new dac, and since all my music is in ALAC, my options are ridiculously limited. Basically, I'd have to double the cost of the RXMKIII... Which means, basically, I'd have to start offing my relatives in the hope of an inheritance or finding another illegal means of income.
   
  Still loving listening vicariously through you all.


----------



## Grev

My worries again are for the expensive cables I need to get for these (I don't have any balanced cables) for the amp alone...


----------



## slwiser

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> This thread seems awfully similar to the wave of enthusiasm which greeted the SR71B - granted, that WAS a couple of years back.


 

 Two totally different sound profiles to fit two completely different sets of people; so it is easy to see that each sound profile would have its cheer leaders.  I have both and hear profound differences between the two with me much preferring the sound of the Mk3 to the SR-71b.


----------



## cn11

In his review on Headfonia, Mike's impressions are quite unusual compared to what just about everyone else is saying. He states that in single ended mode, the sound falls short of some of the other best dedicated single ended portable offerings, including ALO's own Continental, and the Triad L3. Also, he hardly makes any specific sonic observations, and the main complements lie mostly in how much power the amp delivers to harder to drive headphones. 
   
  In this thread here, and on other sites, owners rave mainly about its sonic qualities, and pretty much say it's far and away the most compelling sounding portable they've ever heard. 
   
  Strange. But I still know I'm gonna have to try one at some point soon.....
   
http://www.headfonia.com/the-power-pack-alo-rx-mk3-b/


----------



## ericfarrell85

zachchen1996 said:


> eric, for a portable rig, would you recommend (mk3 with dx100) or (mk3 with ipod and clas)?




I really can't say for sure. I like the one box solution of the DX100, but find myself carrying an external amp anyway. The CLAS/MK3 fits very nicely, having basically the same dimensions, but requires a small bag to carry around in. If you like the sound of the DX on its own (which I do, only not nearly as much as a few of my other portable amps) I'd say it was the better way to go. You really can't go wrong with either. Reason suggests the DX should sound better as a source, but I have not found that to be true for me. I like the naturalness of the CLAS and am used to it after 8 months of extensive use. I'd need more time with the DX before I called it superior to the CLAS.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





ericfarrell85 said:


> I really can't say for sure. I like the one box solution of the DX100, but find myself carrying an external amp anyway. The CLAS/MK3 fits very nicely, having basically the same dimensions, but requires a small bag to carry around in. If you like the sound of the DX on its own (which I do, only not nearly as much as a few of my other portable amps) I'd say it was the better way to go. You really can't go wrong with either. Reason suggests the DX should sound better as a source, but I have not found that to be true for me. I like the naturalness of the CLAS and am used to it after 8 months of extensive use. I'd need more time with the DX before I called it superior to the CLAS.


 
   
  I actually have the same combo and like you I find it hard to decide. For me, when I'm literally "on the go" I use the DX100 on it's own. I could clamp it together with the Rx Mk3 but it gets bulky.

 When I'm sitting down at a cafe, then I do whip out the Rx Mk3 and daisy-chain it to the DX100 rig.
   
  As for the CLAS, recently I've been contemplating getting rid of it 'cos DAC-2-DAC wise, it't just not there in comparison to the DX100's ES9018. Having said that though, aesthetically the CLAS+Rx Mk3 does look good together. Not to mention my DX100 isn't exactly my jukebox - whereas my iPad (and iPhone) has -all- my songs in various bitrates. Whereas my DX100 only has my crème de la crème.
   
  I haven't tried yet hooking the iPad straight to the Rx Mk3 leveraging only on the iPad's DAC to see if it will "suffice". I'll try that one day and will see if I can live without the CLAS.


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> I haven't tried yet hooking the iPad straight to the Rx Mk3 leveraging only on the iPad's DAC to see if it will "suffice". I'll try that one day and will see if I can live without the CLAS.


 
   
  I'd be curious to hear what you think!


----------



## zachchen1996

Quote: 





ericfarrell85 said:


> I really can't say for sure. I like the one box solution of the DX100, but find myself carrying an external amp anyway. The CLAS/MK3 fits very nicely, having basically the same dimensions, but requires a small bag to carry around in. If you like the sound of the DX on its own (which I do, only not nearly as much as a few of my other portable amps) I'd say it was the better way to go. You really can't go wrong with either. Reason suggests the DX should sound better as a source, but I have not found that to be true for me. I like the naturalness of the CLAS and am used to it after 8 months of extensive use. I'd need more time with the DX before I called it superior to the CLAS.


 
  Guess I'll wait for the hm-901, then things will get interesting, it'll be dx100/mk3 vs hm901/mk3 vs ipod/clas/mk3...


----------



## Audiowood

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> By the time I get anything resembling a budget together, that will be the 'L5' and Ken will have retired from the headphone business - problem solved !


 
   
  Why would you want such a talented man to retire from this biz?  I hope he work forever and pass on his genes to his next generation so that my next genration could join the fun too..


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> Guess I'll wait for the hm-901, then things will get interesting, it'll be dx100/mk3 vs hm901/mk3 vs ipod/clas/mk3...


 
   
  Time to get with the program re 'powerful portable amps' for the HM-901:


----------



## magiccabbage

I was thinking of buying the rx mk3-b to go along with the cowon j3 and hd 650. I see it paired a lot with the cypher labs algorhythm. i dont want to sound like a complete fool or anything but i was wondering if you really need to have both or will the cowon and the amp be enough?


----------



## Anaxilus

Cowon doesn't have a LO, you would still be listening to the integrated amp section in front of the Rx3.  The Rx3 would be total overkill/waste of money and would not be utilized remotely close to maximum effect w/ a J3 in front of it.  You should use a cheaper amp or replace the player/source.


----------



## muppet

The fact the musical word is used means it's worth punt, I have never bought equipment of the back review this may well be a first !


----------



## magiccabbage

hi anaxilus  
   
  what do you mean by LO? is it an input from the player to the amp? what amp would you suggest? i was lead to beleive that cowon were better players than i pod but all the players on the ALO audio website have ****ty ipods attached to them. i wont get an ipod they wreck my head. dont mind paying the price for the rx mk3-b but the algorhythm on top of that is a bit much for me at the moment. 
   
  i have the cowon and the sennheiser hd 650 and im just looking for the best or one of the best setups for that situation. im using a ****ty fiio e11 at the moment but and i dont think im getting enough power too them. maybe the fiio e 17 or is that good enough


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





magiccabbage said:


> hi anaxilus
> 
> what do you mean by LO? is it an input from the player to the amp? what amp would you suggest? i was lead to beleive that cowon were better players than i pod but all the players on the ALO audio website have ****ty ipods attached to them. i wont get an ipod they wreck my head. dont mind paying the price for the rx mk3-b but the algorhythm on top of that is a bit much for me at the moment.
> 
> i have the cowon and the sennheiser hd 650 and im just looking for the best or one of the best setups for that situation. im using a ****ty fiio e11 at the moment but and i dont think im getting enough power too them. maybe the fiio e 17 or is that good enough


 
   
  An iPod essentially has 3 parts to it. The first is the hard drive storage, the 2nd is the DAC electronics to convert to HD stored music and send it to your headphones and 3rd is the amplifier. The ALO CLAS device replaces the 2nd function and does the DAC processing instead of the low quality chips in the iPod. That is why you see the iPod connected via the 30 pin adapter rather than via the headphone jack. 
   
  The mk3-b is the 3rd step in the signal chain. It connects to the CLAS and amplifies the CLAS processed sound and send it along to the headphones. Each device independently handles one of the 3 roles but each is used for its best quality purpose.
   
  Hope that helps!


----------



## magiccabbage

so this means that i cant do that with my cowon because it does not have the slot for the 30 pin adapter. i


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





magiccabbage said:


> so this means that i cant do that with my cowon because it does not have the slot for the 30 pin adapter. i


 
   
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Line_out_(signal)#Line_out
   
  Plug

  LO cable for idevices

  LO cable for normal devices

  DAP/DAC/Amp stacks


----------



## TheMiddleSky

This amp always surprising me how a slim portable amp can drive the monster HE6 beautifully ! (better than some desktop amps I ever tried).


----------



## Grev

Quote:


themiddlesky said:


> This amp always surprising me how a slim portable amp can drive the monster HE6 beautifully ! (better than some desktop amps I ever tried).


  This is a very high praised comment, but a few people have said this already, so I'm guessing there's truth to it...!


----------



## evolutionx

Really enjoying my RX MK3. But I am still not hearing any difference with the bass knob, and wondering whether I should get it send back to be checked by ALO. Anybody hearing an audible difference?


----------



## slwiser

Quote: 





evolutionx said:


> Really enjoying my RX MK3. But I am still not hearing any difference with the bass knob, and wondering whether I should get it send back to be checked by ALO. Anybody hearing an audible difference?


 

 I heard it with mine...but don't normally use it with the ES5 but do with the 4r.


----------



## evolutionx

Quote: 





slwiser said:


> I heard it with mine...but don't normally use it with the ES5 but do with the 4r.


 
  Hi slwiser, thanks for sharing.  Is it very audible or you really need to listen very closely?   If it is pretty audible, I may want to send it to ALO to get it fix, as i really like to enjoy this amp to the fullest.   Hope to hear from others as well.


----------



## slwiser

Quote: 





evolutionx said:


> Hi slwiser, thanks for sharing.  Is it very audible or you really need to listen very closely?   If it is pretty audible, I may want to send it to ALO to get it fix, as i really like to enjoy this amp to the fullest.   Hope to hear from others as well.


 
  Well, to me, it is quite audible when using the Westone 4r...It has a frequency profile that allows the bass adjustment to overcome some of the 4r's bass fall off.  I hear it with the ES5 but do not care for it using the ES5.  It has less impact when using it as well.


----------



## SHAHZADA123

Quote: 





evolutionx said:


> Hi slwiser, thanks for sharing.  Is it very audible or you really need to listen very closely?   If it is pretty audible, I may want to send it to ALO to get it fix, as i really like to enjoy this amp to the fullest.   Hope to hear from others as well.


 
  The increase in bass is very, very subtle. But it's there.
  The best way to check is to listen very closely with the bass volume at full and then roll back to zero, at which point the bass will sound a tad thin.


----------



## Audiowood

Mine is on USPS truck now.. I am waiting very patiently doing nothing.. except reading past thread on how wonderful this gem can do to one happiness..


----------



## DannyBai

Quote: 





evolutionx said:


> Hi slwiser, thanks for sharing.  Is it very audible or you really need to listen very closely?   If it is pretty audible, I may want to send it to ALO to get it fix, as i really like to enjoy this amp to the fullest.   Hope to hear from others as well.


 
  I can definitely hear the difference with all the earphones/headphones I've tried.  When going from half bass to full bass, there's an audible difference that you should be able to notice.


----------



## Audiowood

Got the amp finally.. and oh boy does it sound good. I hear quite differences in the bass knob just half way. It's not the same level as a typical bass knob where u could hear a difference on level 1 or 2. It amplify more on the sub bass or lower bass... just first impression. 
   
  By the way the Sony EX1000 sound really good with the bass on full (sound like a full size headphone).. its so wide now..
   
  Edit: I wish I still had the HD800 now, this amp will solve the thin sounding problem which is the main reason I sell it. The bass knob of this amp I think will make the HD800 sing with plenty of lower sub bass and making vocal sound slightly richer (exactly what HD800 needs in my opinion) and its isn't too overpowering yet isn't subtle either. Its definately not the same bass knob found on many typical amps.


----------



## evolutionx

Thanks guys for sharing. I will probably send in my RX Mk3 back to ALO as I really cant hear the difference as compared to your feedback.


----------



## Audiowood

One obvious way to check is to play a bass tone and quickly switch from zero to full and then back again. Look for youtube bass tone and If you can't hear any diff .. send it back to Ken.


----------



## Audiowood

I have been doin some shoot out and for those who are interested, the RX 3 sound better than the HR Ultra desktop amp but not the M1 HPA amp but then the M1 HPA amp has an upgraded venom power cable. This is comparing to a more expensive desktop dac/amp fully burn in and RX3  is merely 3 hrs burn in. Very impressive for a portable amp.
   
  Comparing the Rx 3 and HR ultra desktop amp, the RX 3 has a bigger soundstage, more treble energy and has better details... will get more hours on RX 3 and see will compare the M1 HPA amp again.
   
  I am aware this is not an apple to apple comparison.. just writing for fun..


----------



## AnakChan

It's scary isn't it? When something pocketable is approaching the levels of some desktop amps. Although I'd say my Benchmark DAC1 Pre still has somewhat what of an edge over my Rx Mk3, 6 weeks later I'm still in awe that I can get such quality in my pocket.


----------



## evolutionx

Quote: 





audiowood said:


> One obvious way to check is to play a bass tone and quickly switch from zero to full and then back again. Look for youtube bass tone and If you can't hear any diff .. send it back to Ken.


 
  After i isolate the Fostex HP-P1 from my rig and use the iPod classic direct to RX-Mk3, I can finally hear a change in the bass knob.     The fostex must have enhance certain aspect of the sound that make the bass signature hard to detect with the bass knob.    However, it is still very subtle in my opinion.    Thanks for the suggestion anyway.  Back to enjoying the music.


----------



## Kremer930

The bass knob does not enhance bass which isn't there. There needs to be the bass information. In the song in the first place. Then it will lift it. It is subtle but once you get used to its affect you won't need to use more than half of its range. These are my findings. What do others think?


----------



## zachchen1996

Quote: 





audiowood said:


> I have been doin some shoot out and for those who are interested, the RX 3 sound better than the HR Ultra desktop amp but not the M1 HPA amp but then the M1 HPA amp has an upgraded venom power cable. This is comparing to a more expensive desktop dac/amp fully burn in and RX 2 is merely 3 hrs burn in. Very impressive for a portable amp.
> 
> Comparing the Rx 3 and HR ultra desktop amp, the RX 3 has a bigger soundstage, more treble energy and has better details... will get more hours on RX 3 and see will compare the M1 HPA amp again.
> 
> I am aware this is not an apple to apple comparison.. just writing for fun..


 
  are you using the toxic cable's venom cable?


----------



## evolutionx

Quote: 





kremer930 said:


> The bass knob does not enhance bass which isn't there. There needs to be the bass information. In the song in the first place. Then it will lift it. It is subtle but once you get used to its affect you won't need to use more than half of its range. These are my findings. What do others think?


 
  Listening to Bon Iver's "Holocene" (itunes session) with the bass knob at full now makes a difference without the HP-P1 .    My fostex HP_P1 is really the one that veil the effect all this while.    Cant be happier now.    Thanks to all the comments.


----------



## maguire

Ok Now for the balanced version of the CLAS????????


----------



## Audiowood

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> are you using the toxic cable's venom cable?


 
  I am using Shunyata venom 3 power cable.


----------



## Audiowood

I also heard some hissing sound when using my sony iem ex1000. Hissing sound is *irritating *and make the silent passage in classical sound like internet radio quaility. I manage to completely remove the hissing sound by using an in line volume controller. Now the back ground is as black as my RSA hornet... dead quiet.. so dead I thought its dead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .
   
   
   
   
   
    
   
   
   

   
  Can be bought at amazon for $17.25 and will not degrade the sound. 
   
  Here is what I did:
   
  1) Plug the shure controller at full volume in rx 3
  2) Lower shure in line volume controller knob until hissing sound completely gone
   
  3) Turn up Rx 3 volume slowly until comfortable level... you are all set now.. hissing sound completely gone.
  4) I notice I have a lot of play on the rx volume now and my Sony IEM uses the same amount of volume as my HD650 on the RX 3. 
   
  5) No need to send back to Ken as he is not able to reduce the hiss as mention in earlier thread. use this gem and gain at least 5% of happiness.


----------



## zachchen1996

audiowood said:


> I also heard some hissing sound when using my sony iem ex1000. Hissing sound is *irritating* and make the silent passage in classical sound like internet radio quaility. I manage to completely remove the hissing sound by using an in line volume controller. Now the back ground is as black as my RSA hornet... dead quiet.. so dead I thought its dead   .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




this one?
http://www.amazon.com/Shure-EA650-Control-Isolating-Earphones/dp/B000GTBDBA/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## Audiowood

yes but this is cheaper as it come with an 1/4" Adapter, Airline Adapter.
   
http://www.amazon.com/Shure-EAADPT-KIT-Adapter-Combines-Attachable/dp/B001P5HL3S/ref=dp_cp_ob_e_title_0


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





audiowood said:


> Can be bought at amazon for $17.25 and *will not degrade the sound.*


 
   
  I think you mean in a relative sense.


----------



## Kremer930

I wouldn't hold my breathe for a balanced CLAS. From what I have read the change due to a balanced source is far less significant. 

For once I am happy to hear that there is no upgrade. My wallet is still hurting and getting ready for some Christmas Schiit.


----------



## Jwm48324

Kremer I laughed my head off on this Schiit stuff.


----------



## Audiowood

FYI: SIgnature pro also has very very subtle hiss. so subtle its hard to detect but its there nevertheless..
   
  The sig pro sound really good with rx3,


----------



## Anaxilus

^ I bet that bass knob comes in handy.


----------



## yiuricky

my rxmk3b balanced out +alo balanced to
3.5 protector cable.
soprano has noise!!
email to alo
alo reply to email …
excuse me, so what can i do to balance ? 

 Ricky, 
This is not a recommended set-up. This could even potentially damage your amp. The balanced to mini cable is mixing the grounds from the balanced output of the RxMK3. We recommend either a balanced cable or a single ended cable for use with the MK3. Sonically these are very equivalent, as we worked hard to eliminate the difference between the two outputs. But please refrain from using this cable further with the amp because of the potential harm it may cause. If you have any other questions I'd be happy to help. Thanks, -Caleb


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





yiuricky said:


> my rxmk3b balanced out +alo balanced to
> 3.5 protector cable.
> soprano has noise!!
> email to alo
> ...


 
   
  Ouch tough lesson to learn.


----------



## Audiowood

Quote: 





yiuricky said:


> my rxmk3b balanced out +alo balanced to
> 3.5 protector cable.
> soprano has noise!!
> email to alo
> ...


 
   
  Welcome to head-fi yiuricky... sorry for your wallet..


----------



## yiuricky

i want to know? rxmk3 do mind using blance to mini cable?(blance out) thanks


----------



## Kremer930

Alo has responded to your question already. By using the balanced output of the RX3 and wrongly shorting it via a converter to single ended output, you are risking damaging the amp. Only run properly balanced cans from the balanced output. If you have single ended cans then run them from the single ended output. Hope this helps.


----------



## yiuricky

thanks……^_^


----------



## fusionramjet

I'm thinking about getting the Rx mk3 to replace my SR-71b.
One thing that intrigues me is that it's been noted to drive the HE-6 well.
I've read that it takes 6 watts into 50 ohms to fully power the HE-6.


----------



## AnakChan

fusionramjet said:


> I'm thinking about getting the Rx mk3 to replace my SR-71b.
> One thing that intrigues me is that it's been noted to drive the HE-6 well.
> I've read that it takes 6 watts into 50 ohms to fully power the HE-6.



@fusionramjet, do feel free to go to the 2nd page of this thread.

I wrote a comparison of the Rx Mk3 to the SR-71B. Admittedly in single ended mode but I don't think my opinion would change even comparing balanced to balanced.


----------



## Kremer930

I still stick with my comments that the bass is lacking on the HE6 when driven from the Rx3. It still sounds great but without the bass impact that the He6 are capable of. 

The Rx3 is still the best portable that I have ever tried...but it is still portable....


----------



## RASeymour

Is the amp supposed to run warm?  After an hour plus of use, it is noticeably warm (not hot by any means).


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





raseymour said:


> Is the amp supposed to run warm?  After an hour plus of use, it is noticeably warm (not hot by any means).


 
   
  Pretty sure that is discussed earlier in this thread. I think the answer is yes.


----------



## Kremer930

Mine gets warm due to my loving embrace!. Or is that just due to be carrying a brick? ....hmmmm


----------



## sunninho

$650 for an amp is really kinda high.  Has anyone ever done a group buy with Alo?  I'd be down if there was a discount.


----------



## imackler

Has anyone heard this who also owns the AHA-120? A comparison would be interesting...


----------



## Audiowood

Quote: 





sunninho said:


> $650 for an amp is really kinda high.  Has anyone ever done a group buy with Alo?  I'd be down if there was a discount.


 
  Its high but you are buying a portable desktop amp... It blew the HR Ultra desktop amp out of the water to my ears..


----------



## sunninho

Quote: 





audiowood said:


> Its high but you are buying a portable desktop amp... It blew the HR Ultra desktop amp out of the water to my ears..


 
   
  Yep, it seems great as a desktop amp, too.  For that dual-purpose (portable and desktop), I'm also considering the Portaphile 627 which is $100 less without the balanced circuitry, but with gobs more power?


----------



## Kremer930

I have to write some praise to my favorite amp as my 1000th post! Still thanking Ken every time I listen to some tunes. Thanks for hanging in there Ken. The Rx3 is an absolute ripper!


----------



## SHAHZADA123

kremer930 said:


> I have to write some praise to my favorite amp as my 1000th post! Still thanking Ken every time I listen to some tunes. Thanks for hanging in there Ken. The Rx3 is an absolute ripper!




Congratulations on your 1000th.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





kremer930 said:


> I have to write some praise to my favorite amp as my 1000th post! Still thanking Ken every time I listen to some tunes. Thanks for hanging in there Ken. The Rx3 is an absolute ripper!


 
  Congrats on the Millennium mark!


----------



## Anthony1

Congrats Brett on the 1000th post


----------



## StimulatedBoy

Ladies and Gentlemen, 

7 months ago, I purchased UE 18 Pro and a FiiO E7 to accompany my iPhone 4S. Idea was simple; Some brilliant CIEMs to accompany me on a daily basis while strolling, training, etc. After getting married, I wanted music on the go as "time" to sit down listening - like in the "old" days - are none existent. 

Anyway, the UE 18 Pro and the E7 was a tremendous step forward for me - in any way - compared to the Grado GR10 and iPhone alone. Now I want to take it one step further soundwise and I'm looking for a good amp / solution to partner up on my daily routines. 

Cost is not an issue, portability is somewhat important, battery life and good sound is important. And I still want the iPhone 4S (or 5 when that arrives) as "storage" in order to not have both a phone and a stereo on the go; Although I live too close to the artic circle for my liking, I don't want another backpack just for my music... 

Mostly listening to hip hop, r&b, some pop and rock, as well as more progressive metal (like Linkin Park). Using Apple lossless format. Like open airy sound with clarity, separation and punch but need to be holistic. Dont play to loud and in general like low volume to be able to listen to details and lyrics. Headphones are not an option after receiving the 18 Pro. 

So far I have been looking at loads of reviews and somehow ended up with the Pico slim and TTVJ slim. And now also the ALO RX MK III. And after all this research, I still dont know what to do. And there are not any stores carrying this kind of stuff around here, so buying upon your advice is my only choice. 

The pico and TTVJ will definitely be easier handling on the go but how is the sound compared to the mkIII? Are both a significant step up from the E7? Are both on par with the Fostex P1-H1 soundwise or there around? Will both pair well with UE 18 Pro? 

And then it is the MKIII. How will that fit? Is it to powerful/to much gain? How to handle that? Just to much in general? To big? Batteri life? 

Although I see that this forum have a preference for JH 16, did I go wrong with the UE 18 Pro and need to replace these with JH 16 or Heir 8.a to be able to get further? 

Any thoughts and help for new setup is welcome.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





stimulatedboy said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen,
> 7 months ago, I purchased UE 18 Pro and a FiiO E7 to accompany my iPhone 4S. Idea was simple; Some brilliant CIEMs to accompany me on a daily basis while strolling, training, etc. After getting married, I wanted music on the go as "time" to sit down listening - like in the "old" days - are none existent.
> Anyway, the UE 18 Pro and the E7 was a tremendous step forward for me - in any way - compared to the Grado GR10 and iPhone alone. Now I want to take it one step further soundwise and I'm looking for a good amp / solution to partner up on my daily routines.
> Cost is not an issue, portability is somewhat important, battery life and good sound is important. And I still want the iPhone 4S (or 5 when that arrives) as "storage" in order to not have both a phone and a stereo on the go; Although I live too close to the artic circle for my liking, I don't want another backpack just for my music...
> ...


 
  +1 with the Fostex as an all in one solution vs. MKIII and CLAS


----------



## wolfen68

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> @fusionramjet, do feel free to go to the 2nd page of this thread.
> I wrote a comparison of the Rx Mk3 to the SR-71B. Admittedly in single ended mode but I don't think my opinion would change even comparing balanced to balanced.


 
   
  I'm coming in late here as I do have some interest in the ALO and was trying to catch up...however as a SR71b owner I must warn that a single ended to single ended comparison of those two amps will likely not do the SR71b justice. 
   
  The SR71b is at best an average single ended amp and is easily beat out (IMO) by many other less expensive offerings.  However, if balanced is your thing, the SR71b in balanced mode is an incredible improvement over single ended and provides amazing clarity, soundstage and positioning.  It has been documented here by other forum members that the SR71b only truly shines as a balanced device and that the single ended output is just an additional feature to be used if needed. 
   
  This is unfortunate for the SR71b as I continue to see single ended comparisons that try to define its performance....when in fact it's balanced mode is the only true strength it has.


----------



## slwiser

Quote: 





wolfen68 said:


> I'm coming in late here as I do have some interest in the ALO and was trying to catch up...however as a SR71b owner I must warn that a single ended to single ended comparison of those two amps will likely not do the SR71b justice.
> 
> The SR71b is at best an average single ended amp and is easily beat out (IMO) by many other less expensive offerings.  However, if balanced is your thing, the SR71b in balanced mode is an incredible improvement over single ended and provides amazing clarity, soundstage and positioning.  It has been documented here by other forum members that the SR71b only truly shines as a balanced device and that the single ended output is just an additional feature to be used if needed.
> 
> This is unfortunate for the SR71b as I continue to see single ended comparisons that try to define its performance....when in fact it's balanced mode is the only true strength it has.


 
   I agree that the SR-71B does much better balanced when compared singled ended. BUT, the ALO does even better for my preferences on both balanced and singled ended, noting that I do own both.  The 71B is much darker "almost muddy" sounding in comparison to me.  Another but this time for the 71B is that it is dead quite and the Mk3 does induce some low level hiss with very sensitive IEMs.  This hiss with my ES5s does not bother me, I still prefer the sound profile of the Mk3 over the 71B.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





wolfen68 said:


> I'm coming in late here as I do have some interest in the ALO and was trying to catch up...however as a SR71b owner I must warn that a single ended to single ended comparison of those two amps will likely not do the SR71b justice.
> 
> The SR71b is at best an average single ended amp and is easily beat out (IMO) by many other less expensive offerings.  However, if balanced is your thing, the SR71b in balanced mode is an incredible improvement over single ended and provides amazing clarity, soundstage and positioning.  It has been documented here by other forum members that the SR71b only truly shines as a balanced device and that the single ended output is just an additional feature to be used if needed.
> 
> This is unfortunate for the SR71b as I continue to see single ended comparisons that try to define its performance....when in fact it's balanced mode is the only true strength it has.


 
   
  Understood where you're coming from and Ray himself seemed to have alluded to the same. Bear in mind though that if that (SE) feature is available on the amp then it's only fair game to compare it to another amp with that same feature. Comparing the SR-71B balanced to the Rx Mk3 SE would be comparing apples to oranges. And finally the comparison was strictly SE-2-SE which hopefully readers will understand does not represent a holistic comparison.
   
  I'm getting my balanced cables from Beat Audio hopefully some  time and can do a balanced-2-balanced comparison later.


----------



## Jwm48324

I agree I have both the RS and ALO mark 3 and the 3 is better balanced or unbalanced compared to the RS.


----------



## wolfen68

OK to all...I look forward to additional balanced comparisons on these great amps.


----------



## Kremer930

Thanks for the congrats guys. I haven't heard the fostex before but there would be zero chance of me buying it before comparing the sound output from the CLAS rx3 combo beforehand. Especially if you are looking for worlds best.


----------



## fusionramjet

Hi, are you driving the sig pro single-ended?  I ask because I have a sig pro with SE stock cable and I've been using the SR71b SE to drive it and am looking at upgrading...
   
  Quote: 





audiowood said:


> FYI: SIgnature pro also has very very subtle hiss. so subtle its hard to detect but its there nevertheless..
> 
> The sig pro sound really good with rx3,


 
   
 ​


----------



## Audiowood

Quote: 





fusionramjet said:


> Hi, are you driving the sig pro single-ended?  I ask because I have a sig pro with SE stock cable and I've been using the SR71b SE to drive it and am looking at upgrading...
> 
> 
> ​


 
  yes, I am using single ended to drive sig pro.


----------



## cyberalpha11

Quote: 





jwm48324 said:


> I agree I have both the RS and ALO mark 3 and the 3 is better balanced or unbalanced compared to the RS.


 
  Can you elaborate more how the ALO's Rx MK3-B  is much better than RSA's SR-71B in term of sound quality?


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





cyberalpha11 said:


> Can you elaborate more how the ALO's Rx MK3-B  is much better than RSA's SR-71B in term of sound quality?


 
   
  I've already shared a comparison between the two (in single ended mode) very early on in this thread on page 2.


----------



## Anthony1

Pulled the trigger on this amp today at A2A

Now I have to wait till I get home tonight before I can use it with the DX


----------



## Kremer930

Awesome. Was going to call you to see what you thought of it. If you like it even half as much as me...then you will be loving it.


----------



## Grev

I would buy it instantly if I didn't have to buy extra cables with it.


----------



## ChrisSC

Quote: 





grev said:


> I would buy it instantly if I didn't have to buy extra cables with it.


 
  You just need 1 interconnect for it and you can buy cheap ones cheap on amazon or decent ones for still pretty cheap on the FS forum here.


----------



## Anthony1

Quote: 





kremer930 said:


> Awesome. Was going to call you to see what you thought of it. If you like it even half as much as me...then you will be loving it.


 
  Hmm.. we have a problem Houston.. hit the Man Cave tonight and knocked up a silver mini to mini and one channel doesn't work when connected to the DX


----------



## a1right

Has anyone compared the mkIII to the Lisa 3? the L3 impression thread mentioned that it worked with more 3d depth with a power source and it wasn't as good on battery power.


----------



## Anthony1

a1right said:


> Has anyone compared the mkIII to the Lisa 3? the L3 impression thread mentioned that it worked with more 3d depth with a power source and it wasn't as good on battery power.




Search this thread as Im pretty sure Currawong has albeit briefly with AnakChan's RX3B


----------



## dj nellie

Just got my MK3.  The volume and bass knobs aren't quite as large and obtrusive as they look in pics.  Build quality seems very solid, and I like that the light indicates low battery (unlike the SR71b).
   
  I plugged in my Edition 8s, wired with a TWag v.2 balanced cable.  There is a light pop when turning the amp on, but it's much less powerful or bothersome than either the SR71B or Pico Slim's power-on pops.
   
  There is definitely channel imbalance at low volumes, and the sound kind of warbles in and out with some soft static when turning the volume knob slowly between the lowest volume and a normal listening level.  The amp is too loud at the lowest, channel-balanced level for my Edition 8s in balanced and low gain (with the CLAS as my source), but I had the same problem with the SR71B.  I haven't tested my UERMs yet, but I have a feeling they'll also be tough to find a comfortable listening volume for.  There's also a noticeable layer of hiss with no music playing, but it's not too loud.
   
  Using the CLAS as a source, I'm definitely impressed with the sense of resolution, clarity, and realism that I'm getting.  Overall, it seems more refined and less veiled than my SR71B was.  The MK3's bass seems a bit better defined, and its imaging is less stretched to the extreme right and left, resulting in what I feel is a more cohesive and natural presentation.
   
  As others have reported, the bass adjust knob is very subtle, to the point where I can only notice its effect on certain songs with a constant, thick bass presence.  It seems to add a little thicker "shroud" of bass, as opposed to increasing impact.  It seems very tastefully done, although I'm sure some people would like it to be more dramatic at its highest levels.
   
  I'm really happy with the MK3 so far, although I would like a wider range of channel-balanced, comfortable listening volumes on the knob.  This is mainly an issue with my modern rock/pop recordings, which seem to have a higher baseline volume than my older jazz and classical stuff.
   
  I had to send off my LCD-3s for repair, so I can't test them yet but I imagine they would have a little more usable range on the knob.  Also looking forward to seeing whether the bass knob can add a little more weight and warmth to my UERMs and DT1350s...


----------



## ericfarrell85

I had mine adjusted for lower gain. The synergy with the UERM is phenomenal, probably best among my customs. It adds heft or body to the UERM and improves on its ability to recreate the atmosphere of a recording (not one of the high points of the UERM, as I feel air and reverberation is comparatively lacking with others). On my unit the volume knob is approximately 30% turned and the bass knob 50-60%. Also use the CLAS as a source, though less often I'll use the DX100.


----------



## a1right

Form what I read The L3 has trouble with treble which means the Mk3 would the best amp right now to pair with the solo if i decided to pick up either. I keep thinking that pairing an amp and dac from the same company is a problem but don't know why?


----------



## spkrs01

Quote: 





a1right said:


> Form what I read *The L3 has trouble with treble* which means the Mk3 would the best amp right now to pair with the solo if i decided to pick up either. I keep thinking that pairing an amp and dac from the same company is a problem but don't know why?


 
   






 ???


----------



## Anthony1

Ive posted this in the DX thread as well.
   
  Have paired the RX3B up with the DX100 (SE only at the moment) as Im waiting on some balanced connectors.
   
  Early indications are


----------



## Kremer930

What do you think of the sound compared to the amp in the Dx? Do you find more fullness in the bass and greater texture overall?

Nice LOD by the way. I assume it is your handiwork.


----------



## Anthony1

Quote: 





kremer930 said:


> What do you think of the sound compared to the amp in the Dx? Do you find more fullness in the bass and greater texture overall?
> Nice LOD by the way. I assume it is your handiwork.


 
   
  Thats it in a nutshell! It just fills everything up. Have been A/B'ing and the DX100 by itself is a tad laid back compared to the RX3/DX100. The only headphones I have at the moment (for my comparison at least) are my K701s and they just come alive with bass slam (is there such a thing with the K701s?). I find I dont have to use the bass knob much if at all. After listening to yours and AnakChan's followed by my demo session with the LCD3s at A2A Im really happy with my purchase. Didn't think I would return to the "stack building" but hey never say never. Cheers on the LOD.


----------



## AnakChan

Kremer930, you didn't try the DX100+RxMk3? Pity since we had the gear then. Well guess you can meet up with Room40 to test his setup.
   
  I actually sent my RxMk3 back to Ken/ALO to have the gain further lowered as (thanks to temporaryname) I could hear hiss even at low gain with the FitEar TG!334.


----------



## Kremer930

Hi Anakchan. Yes I have demo'd the Dx and rx3 before when the Rx3 first came out. I expected it to be a close outcome but was amazed that the Rx3 was so much more punchier and fuller. Neither the Dx or the RX had many hours on them at the time so I thought that the Dx may have improved with some burn in. Looks pretty clear now that the RX lifts the Dx up another level. 

I also don't use the bass boost function all that often. I really only use it if the music is a little flat. 

I will be interested to hear your impressions of the RX with reduced gain as my window of adjust, even on low gain, with my Jh16's is pretty small. I listen just before 3 o'clock on the volume dial.


----------



## Anaxilus

Compared to amps like the UHA6S, Portaphile, L3 and Rx3, the amp in the DX100 is simply outclassed.


----------



## a1right

If that's not true and the L3 is a better amp than I would grateful for the news because I haven't purchased an amp yet.


----------



## dj nellie

Just tried my MK3 with my UERMs.  The level of hiss is unacceptable, and the volume is already too loud for me right at the turn-on point. 
   
  This is really disappointing, since the MK3 sounds better than either my SR71B (more resolution) and my Pico Slim (less digital-sounding and more bass weight).  But the hiss is clearly audible even with music playing.  With customs, my SR71b had virtually no hiss, and the Pico Slim has both no hiss and a wide listenable volume range.
   
  I guess I should've known to request low gain from the start, but I don't think any special requests should have to be made in order to use an amp with custom IEMs.  Ken had said that he tested the amp with customs, and at least 1 person reported that he didn't hear any hiss with sensitive IEMs.  My hearing is definitely not especially sensitive, and I don't tend to listen to music at abnormally soft volumes.  The MK3 is just way too loud with sensitive headphones, and seems to have been designed with more power-needy headphones like the LCD-3 and HE-6 in mind.
   
  Going to have to send these back.  For those that got the gain adjusted, were there any side effects on the sound?


----------



## rmappita

*Hi Dj Nellie,*
   
  I agree 100%, the level of hiss is unacceptable for me too, and the volume is already too loud at the turn-on point with my JH5, JH11, JH13 and Triple.fi 10 PRO.
  I know ALO Audio took 2 years to develop this amp and  put a lot effort on it, but there is a great ammount of channel imbalance at low volumes with IEMs and I wish they fix it for future amps. I`m disaponted because It is expensive and I did not have those problemas with Alo RX MK1. I will live the MK3 for my Full sizes, and buy an RSA Mustang or Pico Slim to use with  my customs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
_*     Rodrigo *_


----------



## Kremer930

Just to be clear- what sources and tracks are you both using?


----------



## rmappita

Quote: 





kremer930 said:


> Just to be clear- what sources and tracks are you both using?


 
   
   
  I use iPod Classic 7G 160Gb or Nano + Algorythm Solo + MK3-B. But I`ve tried iBasso DX100 + MK3-B and Hifman 801 too.


----------



## ericfarrell85

My unit arrived with the gain lowered so I can't comment on changes in SQ. I hear a hiss on all my customs, but apart from the softest passages, do not hear it (perhaps with strain and attention I could discern it) with music playing. With the gain adjusted there is plenty of volume range, not as much as the Pico or SR71A, but definitely more than the Stepdance (on low gain). I hope you have it adjusted because the synergy with the UERM's are really something. Anaxilus also enjoyed the combination when he auditioned the MK3, if I remember correctly.


----------



## dj nellie

In terms of sources, so far I've only tried the CLAS, which I know to be one of the hottest sources around in terms of volume output.  I can see the gain/hiss issues being less of a problem straight from the lineout of an iPod, but considering the MK3 is from the same designer as the CLAS, I would have expected more synergy.
   
  As I mentioned in my first post, the gain and hiss issues are more noticeable with modern rock/pop/hip-hop, which I find tends to be mastered at a higher baseline volume than older soul/jazz/classical. But with any kind of recording, I hear loud hiss with my customs, and it's hard to get a volume level that isn't too loud but is also balanced on both channels.
   
  I had thought the Pico Slim would be my final portable amp simply because it has a completely black background and a fairly wide range of play on the volume knob before getting too loud with custom IEMs.  But while I still enjoy it, I find that it has a bit of a digital glare effect and not enough bass impact or extension.  The MK3 seems to fix those problems, but (at least the stock version) introduces the more problematic gain and hiss issues.
   
  The SR71B had literally 1 micro-tweak of a range that was both channel-balanced and not too loud with the CLAS and customs in balanced mode, whereas the MK3 doesn't seem to have any.  The volume jumps so rapidly with even the slightest touch on the knob, and that happens even with the higher-impedance DT1350 and Edition 8.


----------



## Audiowood

Mk3 hiss even for headphones like sig pro and th900. I use a volume in line controller to solve the hiss problems. . I can't get pass 4-5 o'clock volume on either of these headphones b4 ear drum got damage.


----------



## thread

I came to the same conclusion. The RxMK3 is a really fantastic portable amp, even when compared to many full-sized amps. It puts out quite high quality, enjoyable sound, but if you like the black background (mostly for quiet bits, between tracks...) and will use sensitive headphones, this one _might_ not be the holy grail.


----------



## Anthony1

Loving my DX100/RX3 combo. The sound coming out of this beast with full size cans actually makes me stop and question some of my "desires" that I currently have.

Currently listening to some St Germain and the bass slam is awesome. Cant hear any hiss with universal IEMs. Channel imbalance is present at lowest volume but that hasnt worried me once as i crank it up!


----------



## wolfen68

Anyone try the RX3 with an RS-1 yet?  I assume no hiss with that headphone but would like to confirm.


----------



## rmappita

Quote: 





wolfen68 said:


> Anyone try the RX3 with an RS-1 yet?  I assume no hiss with that headphone but would like to confirm.


 
   
  I just tested the RS1 with MK3-B and no hiss!!!


----------



## funch

Anyone here have a chance to compare the MKIII to the Continental?


----------



## Grev

Funch!  I nominated you for president since you put 2 batteries in the CLAS, and I can tell you how good this is in... a fortnight maybe?  I've got a pretty good feeling that this will be better than The Continental though.


----------



## funch

Ah, but there's nothing like that tube 'sweetnes'!


----------



## Grev

Speaking of that, I've bought The National and listened to it for at most 2 hours and I've had the damn thing for 4 months.


----------



## basementdweller

For those of you who got the gain lowered...how does that affect the ability to drive full size cans?  I am just wondering if they lowered the low gain only or if it affects high gain? I suppose it would have everything to do with the circuit layout and I know nothing about that.  Basically I know I will use my sensitive IEMs with the thing, if I decide to order, 70% of the time but I would still definitely like to drive my LCD-2 and have the option to drive my HE6.


----------



## funch

I'm still on the fence with this amp, and have a question. It's been mentioned in this thread that it seems to have a V shaped response, aka recessed mid's.
  Has anyone here noticed that? That would be a deal breaker for me. Thanks.


----------



## audiorocket

Absolutely not. My main two speaker set up is high end naim gear which is certainly no recessed in the mids and neither is the Rx Mk 3.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





funch said:


> I'm still on the fence with this amp, and have a question. It's been mentioned in this thread that it seems to have a V shaped response, aka recessed mid's.
> Has anyone here noticed that? That would be a deal breaker for me. Thanks.


 
   
  Where'd you read that?  NO.


----------



## funch

Possibly in this thread, but here for sure:http://www.headfonia.com/the-power-pack-alo-rx-mk3-b/


----------



## basementdweller

I've been looking into this amp as well.  There was at least one opinion that the amp had a slight V shape to it somewhere, but I don't remember where I read it.  I dismissed it since it didn't turn up in other opinions.  Still worried about altering the gain for my IEMs...don't want to lose too much power on the high gain....


----------



## mfluder

I'm absolutely blown away by the sound from this amp - the ability to tweak the bass on some bass-lean recordings, without introducing other problems, is thoroughly commendable. Personally I'd like the knobs to be a bit shorter, but that's splitting hairs really.

Well done ALO, well done.


----------



## SHAHZADA123

Quote: 





mfluder said:


> I'm absolutely blown away by the sound from this amp - the ability to tweak the bass on some bass-lean recordings, without introducing other problems, is thoroughly commendable.* Personally I'd like the knobs to be a bit shorter*, but that's splitting hairs really.
> Well done ALO, well done.


 
  ...and spaced a little.


----------



## SHAHZADA123

This little monster drives the T1s with aplomb.


----------



## Kremer930

I agree that this amp excels in bass detail, slam and an almost tube like denseness of sound but definitely not shy in Either mids or treble. 

I still don't think that it can drive the HE6 properly. But then again...neither can the Lyr. 

I am yet to come across a portable amp that is in the same league as the RX3. Absolutely love it.


----------



## shigzeo

I love that word - with aplomb.
  Quote: 





shahzada123 said:


> This little monster drives the T1s with aplomb.


----------



## ianmedium

I have been away from headfi for a while due to health issues. One of the benefits (always try to find a good side to situations I find!) has been that I have done a great deal more listening to my system over the past few months. Also, due to the kindness of a fellow heapdhone nut I got to try for a week the RX3 and compare it to my Blackbird SR71-B and just wanted to add some thoughts into the pot.

I love Ken's stuff, #1 fan of the CLAS and have used his cables in the past and found them wonderful as well. 

I have been catching up with this thread and have noticed several comments in comparing the SR71-B with the RX3. Firstly, the RX3 is a lovely amp in many ways but what I found listening with both my FAD Heaven S's in single ended mode and my LCD1's in both balanced and single ended is that firstly the background as has been reported many times here is less than inky black, even on my LCD's i experience hiss, not much it is true but it is there. Now, I can handle hiss when it comes from the recording such as on old recordings where there is always the tape hiss, that is unavoidable though having well over a thousand hours on my blackbird now even that background hiss from tapes is much further back in the sonic so as not to bother one!

What I have also found is that the sound comparing in both single and balanced modes both amps is with the RX slightly less refined, I just find it edgy in comparison to the blackbird, perhaps this is the increased resolution people talk about, if so I would rather trade a bit of resolution for a more refined delivery for long term listening comfort and enjoyment. Also, what I have found with a well run in blackbird is that the differences narrow rather than broaden in the differences between single ended and balanced output. This has got to the point that though I still slightly prefer balanced mode it is not as night and day as it once was and the single ended mode comes within 5% of the balanced delivery I find.

Now, please note, these are very small differences! 

Two things have occurred with my blackbird since getting it that are worth noting when comparing to other amps. Firstly, burn in. Despite Rays suggestion that around a hundred hours will have it done I have found that once it got to the 1000 hour mark a lot of the things people have said that are not great disappear. I find the amp both cleaner sounding and more immediate in musicality but at the same time having a lovely refined sound that allows one to relax into the music, hear all the detail but not get caught up in just the detail It is for me the king of musicality in portable amps, edging ahead of the RX3 I find. 

The second thing, and very important is the gain setting. I think it was reading it somewhere, I think Headphonia that I began to experiment with the gain and I found as he did that on the lowest gain setting the amp shines the best. Firstly and absolutely silent background and a deep one at that compared to the other two gain settings, the difference is substantial if listened to over a long period. Simply put, the only hiss you will hear is that of the recordings inherent hiss from tape or compression. Running low gain also takes care of any channel imbalance issues as that only occurs at the beginning of the pots journey. I have yet to find an album that I run out of volume pot adjustment, one of the advantages of low gain is that black background, one needs less volume to compensate for that background noise.

I thought the RX3 a worthy amp but not worthy enough to go for one. For those with Blackbirds, give them more time if you have not already. Also, take care of housekeeping! Make sure your source is up to the amp, Also, and I cannot emphasize this enough, the quality of the material you listen to is very important. Over the past few months I have compared various bit rates and though with all of them the detail is there there are larger differences in terms of quality. Simply put, I listened back to back albums I know well ripped at 320K, lossless and AIFF. To cut to the chase, one of the things I have ended up doing is re ripping my CD collection to AIFF! this goes for any high quality amp!

I truly feel we need to have people tell us what bit rates they are listening at when it comes to giving opinions (assuming they are not listening to vinyl or CD!) as I have found that the lower the bit rate the more the background noise and less air to the music.

On the whole I think with amps like the Blackbird, the RX3 and the Stepdance (please do not forget that amp, it is for the price a truly superb amp and if I wanted an amp in that price range it would still be the only one I would go for!) we have become very fortunate. We get to experience what it is like in the high end but at affordable cost in comparison to home amplification. I have been fortunate these past few months to stay with a couple of friends with a beautiful high end home system, of course it is way better than my humble set up but I tell you, when I went to bed and listened to my rig the thought was not "what am I missing" but, " Wow, this is so close to what I was hearing downstairs in terms of musical enjoyment"!

That Ray, Ken and Jan can do the things they do with their amps, that it is not as much about each one being better than the other, but more about each one matching different tastes in how they like their music delievered and at what is an affordable price (yes, in comparison to home amplification and systems to achieve similar quality) I find remarkable. If anyone purchases any of these amps you are not buying a dud or something inferior to the other, simply different, if you find one not to your liking try the other two for within the three (sorry, four I forgot the L3!) you will find your personal musical heaven I promise!


----------



## dj nellie

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Simply put, I listened back to back albums I know well ripped at 320K, lossless and AIFF. To cut to the chase, one of the things I have ended up doing is re ripping my CD collection to AIFF! this goes for any high quality amp!


 
   
  Hi ian, just clarifying--are you saying you hear a difference between FLAC/ALAC (if that's what you mean by "lossless") and AIFF?
   
  Your comparison between the Rx MK3 and SR71b is interesting, but I disagree that the SR71b (in balanced mode and with low gain) has sufficiently comfortable low volumes that were also channel balanced, at least with sensitive headphones like customs and the Edition 8, and with a hot source like the CLAS or HM-801.  With custom IEMs, there was literally one tiny notch on the dial that I could get which wasn't too loud for me and was channel balanced, and with the Edition 8 there was just slightly more room to manoeuvre on the knob.  
   
  That said, on the stock MK3, there wasn't any comfortable setting on the knob with customs, and one tiny notch for the Edition 8.  I'm getting my MK3's gain lowered, I'm really looking forward to getting it back and seeing how much more range on the knob I'll have.  Also really want to see if the hiss can be lowered.  
   
  In spite of these issues, while I enjoyed the SR71b, I felt like the MK3 was a definite upgrade for me.


----------



## SHAHZADA123

Love both the RSA71B & ALO RxIII & am keeping it very simple; low impedance cans and iems with the former & high impedance, alongwith harder to drive, ones with the latter.


----------



## Vicks7

dj nellie said:


> Hi ian, just clarifying--are you saying you hear a difference between FLAC/ALAC (if that's what you mean by "lossless") and AIFF?
> 
> Your comparison between the Rx MK3 and SR71b is interesting, but I disagree that the SR71b (in balanced mode and with low gain) has sufficiently comfortable low volumes that were also channel balanced, at least with sensitive headphones like customs and the Edition 8, and with a hot source like the CLAS or HM-801.  With custom IEMs, there was literally one tiny notch on the dial that I could get which wasn't too loud for me and was channel balanced, and with the Edition 8 there was just slightly more room to manoeuvre on the knob.
> 
> ...




I am considering an SR 71-B to run in balanced mode with my UM Miracles. Has anyone else tried this combination with an iPod and CLAS Solo as source? I am concerned as some suggest that there is simply too much gain with this combo that it should be avoided. 

Thanks


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> That Ray, Ken and Jan can do the things they do with their amps, that it is not as much about each one being better than the other, but more about each one matching different tastes in how they like their music delievered and at what is an affordable price (yes, in comparison to home amplification and systems to achieve similar quality) I find remarkable. If anyone purchases any of these amps you are not buying a dud or something inferior to the other, simply different, if you find one not to your liking try the other two for within the three (sorry, four I forgot the L3!) you will find your personal musical heaven I promise!


 
   
  Any perspective on the Decware ZenHead?


----------



## ianmedium

dj nellie said:


> Hi ian, just clarifying--are you saying you hear a difference between FLAC/ALAC (if that's what you mean by "lossless") and AIFF?
> 
> Your comparison between the Rx MK3 and SR71b is interesting, but I disagree that the SR71b (in balanced mode and with low gain) has sufficiently comfortable low volumes that were also channel balanced, at least with sensitive headphones like customs and the Edition 8, and with a hot source like the CLAS or HM-801.  With custom IEMs, there was literally one tiny notch on the dial that I could get which wasn't too loud for me and was channel balanced, and with the Edition 8 there was just slightly more room to manoeuvre on the knob.
> 
> ...




Hi there. I think this is where differences in individuals hearing come in to play. My ears are 48 very hard years old and I think they are simply not as sensitive as yours which is probably why I have to have the volume turned up more and don't experience the imbalance issues that you have. Also I think what I am listening with is not as sensitive as your equipment. I can totally understand where your coming from in balanced mode, it does require quite a bit less volume than single ended mode in my experience. I wonder what amp would be able to do what the blackbird and ALO do but with a much lower noise floor and lower gain for the more sensitive IEM's?

As to the bit rates, There really is no difference of note between the lossless files in my experience but I find enough with lesser rates not to use them. If I was pushed and if it was a good day and nice and quite and on very few recordings I would say there is a tiny bit more air and space to the music between ALAC and AIFF but it is so small and fleeting that it really does not matter. I guess its just that my rig as it is now just digs so much information out that hard drive space being so cheap and I had time on my hands then why not re rip it all totally uncompressed, who knows what the CLAS will be like if they end up making a balanced version, then maybe the difference would be greater. But most certainly there is a difference in emotion, texture and dynamics between 320k and lossless/AIFF even to these tired old ears to warrant having uncompressed files.

I am glad you have found the RX an upgrade, I think as I said at the end of my last post. Between all four we can all have our own personal audio nirvana. For me it is not about better or worse, just different but all good different!


----------



## clone1008

Thanks for the info!


----------



## alterstar

any inputs against the mk3 vs the national? I have both but the national is still in the burning-in phase. I know that I should hear it for myself to judge, but I would just like to know people's input on this matter.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





alterstar said:


> any inputs against the mk3 vs the national? I have both but the national is still in the burning-in phase. I know that I should hear it for myself to judge, but I would just like to know people's input on this matter.


 
  +1


----------



## Uchiya

I'm not sure if it's been asked but can the amp be used while charging?


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





uchiya said:


> I'm not sure if it's been asked but can the amp be used while charging?


 
   
  Yes it can.


----------



## Henke

I've asked Caleb at ALO about this and he said that there is no problem using the amp and charging it at the same time. The only thing to think about is that if you have the charger plugged in and using it at the same time, say as a desktop amp, you should sometimes discharge the battery completely or the battery _might_ loose some of its capacity.
   
  Just something to keep in mind.
   
  Happy listening!


----------



## alterstar

Help! Is it ok and possible to charge the RxMK3 using the Algorhythm Solo's charger? Apparently, my Mk3's charger suddenly short circuited and is not working anymore. Please help me out!


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





alterstar said:


> Help! Is it ok and possible to charge the RxMK3 using the Algorhythm Solo's charger? Apparently, my Mk3's charger suddenly short circuited and is not working anymore. Please help me out!


 
  No they are different voltages. Each has its own specific charger.


----------



## alterstar

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> No they are different voltages. Each has its own specific charger.


 
  even if the CLAS charger is at lower voltage it won't charge the mk3? because with an iPad using a lower voltage iPhone charger, it does charge but takes longer. So I was thinking that maybe this also works for the MK3 using the lower voltage CLAS charger


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





alterstar said:


> even if the CLAS charger is at lower voltage it won't charge the mk3? because with an iPad using a lower voltage iPhone charger, it does charge but takes longer. So I was thinking that maybe this also works for the MK3 using the lower voltage CLAS charger


 
  There a lot of pages devoted to these devices. Somewhere in there was a discussion about these power supplies and the fact that you cannot use them on the other device. Each must use its own specific power supply. Sorry...


----------



## alterstar

thanks for the response


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





alterstar said:


> thanks for the response


 
  Better than damaging a great piece of gear by accident!


----------



## zachchen1996

reading this forum, many people have said that this amp may not be so good for iems due to hiss when listening at low volumes even when some people got theirs amps noise floor lowered. Is there another portable amp that is just as good as this one but are better suited for iems like the togo 334?


----------



## alterstar

Quote: 





zachchen1996 said:


> reading this forum, many people have said that this amp may not be so good for iems due to hiss when listening at low volumes even when some people got theirs amps noise floor lowered. Is there another portable amp that is just as good as this one but are better suited for iems like the togo 334?


 
  I guess the ALO audio National would be your best bet for that. But I think the RxMK3 will have not much the same problem with the To Go 334. I had the Sony XBA-3 and there was no hiss or imbalance problem


----------



## ianmedium

zachchen1996 said:


> reading this forum, many people have said that this amp may not be so good for iems due to hiss when listening at low volumes even when some people got theirs amps noise floor lowered. Is there another portable amp that is just as good as this one but are better suited for iems like the togo 334?




I have an RSA Blackbird SR71-B and on low gain setting with very sensitive IEM's there is zero hiss, just a black background, sounds wonderful as well.


----------



## dj nellie

Just got my MK3 back, I had the gain lowered.  I've only tried my balanced Ed. 8s so far, but there is now at least a little range I can use on the knob before the volume jumps too quickly.  Using very slow, small tweaks on the knob, I seem to be able to get a channel-balanced, comfortable volume with most songs.  The power-on/power-off pop isn't quite as loud either.
   
  I'll report back on how it goes with the UERM and DT1350, but so far I'm pleased.  Still sounds as damn good as what I remember from the original unit...


----------



## SHAHZADA123

Quote: 





dj nellie said:


> Just got my MK3 back, I had the gain lowered.  I've only tried my balanced Ed. 8s so far, but there is now at least a little range I can use on the knob before the volume jumps too quickly.  Using very slow, small tweaks on the knob, I seem to be able to get a channel-balanced, comfortable volume with most songs.  *The power-on/power-off pop isn't quite as loud either*.
> 
> I'll report back on how it goes with the UERM and DT1350, but so far I'm pleased.  Still sounds as damn good as what I remember from the original unit...


 
  I NEVER get that....probably coz I unplug the headphones before switching off


----------



## Pappucho

Quote: 





shahzada123 said:


> I NEVER get that....probably coz I unplug the headphones before switching off


 
   


 It's probably best to _NOT_ unplug or plug your headphones while an amp is powered on to avoid shorting the headphone output.  Best to plug/unplug when the amp is off.


----------



## SHAHZADA123

Quote: 





pappucho said:


> It's probably best to _NOT_ unplug or plug your headphones while an amp is powered on to avoid shorting the headphone output.  Best to plug/unplug when the amp is off.


 
  Are you sure. I was under the impression that the headphones should not be plugged in prior to switching the amp on.


----------



## Anaxilus

Depends on the design of the amp and headphones in question.


----------



## Pappucho

Quote: 





shahzada123 said:


> Are you sure. I was under the impression that the headphones should not be plugged in prior to switching the amp on.


 

 Pretty sure, when you pull the plug out or push it in your basically wiping the metal plug across the +L, +R and -G and potentially causing a short across any of these.


----------



## mirari

What type of balanced cables are out there for iems with the mk3?  I can only find the silver dragons as an option.


----------



## KB

At the moment ALO only has a cable for the FitEar 334s but we are working on others.
   
  Cheers
   
  KB


----------



## kenman345

Check out the link in my signature. That's a list of all the aftermarket IEM cables I can find (working on adding one or two more that are on a Chinese website).
   
  I believe Chris_Himself cables will terminate it with that connection, Beat Audio should, Toxic Cables will, Double Helix should, and I am not 100% sure, but Whiplash Audio may as well. In all cases please contact the owners/retailer yo are getting it from about getting the termination you want on your cable. 
   
  Some of the people I mentioned and how to contact them: 
  Chris_Himself: User Chris_Himself on the forums or headphonelounge.com
  Toxic Cables: User Kabelmeister on the forums or toxiccables.co.uk (site doesnt have his IEM cables listed yet)
  Double Helix Cables: User Scootermafia on the forums, or doublehelixcables.com
   
  I hope this helps, can't go wrong with any of those choices, TBH. I hope my list can help you pick whichever cable you think is right for you. 
   
  And obviously, ALO Audio has their Fitear IEM cable that can be bought with a mini-balanced termination
   
  Quote: 





mirari said:


> What type of balanced cables are out there for iems with the mk3?  I can only find the silver dragons as an option.


----------



## dj nellie

I've now tried my MK3, which had its gain lowered by ALO, on a few more headphones. With my CLAS as the source, a layer of hiss is still audible with the DT1350 (single-ended), the Edition 8 (balanced), and my UERM customs.  Of these 3 headphones, for me the level of hiss is the most tolerable with the Edition 8.  For all these headphones, I can hear the hiss even when music is playing, although it becomes less noticeable during louder passages of music.
   
  The MK3 still has great resolution, but the hiss seems to have the effect of reducing the clarity somewhat and giving the impression of a haze or cloud over the music.  I haven't tested to see if the hiss is as significant if the CLAS is removed from the chain, my guess is it would be quieter.
   
  On the bright side, I don't hear much hiss at all with the LCD-3 (balanced), and this is a stunning-sounding portable setup.  With the LCD-3, the MK3 sounds better than how I remember my SR71B, and I think it would even beat my previous desktop rig (DA10+V200).  That's pretty amazing for a transportable rig, although the cost of the CLAS/MK3/iPod stack is only a few hundred less than my old desktop setup.


----------



## bmichels

Hello. I meed your advice to built the best portable solution for My IPAD / iPhone.  I hope someone can help and I apology in advance for the "too many" questions here.
   
   
   
  I intend to purchase a  CLASS/ALO Rx MK3 combo plus the appropriate Headphones.  But I also look at the SR71b as an alternative to the ALO rxMk3 !   And even at the ALO "Continental" !
   
  As for headphone, I am looking at the LCD-2 (or 3) as main headphone, but I also will need a closed type headphone for use at the office for exemple
   
  So... here are my questions :
  ***********************************
   
  - Is there any advantage to use the LCD-2 on the ballanced output of the Mk3 when the Mk3 is driven by the CLASS through it's single ended imput ?  (same question for the SR71b:  
   
  - Is there a "ballanced Class" coming soon ?   (stupid question, I know, but some rumors may have leaked somewhere...)
   
  - I heard about a "single ended imput - to - ballanced output" circuit in the Sr71b ?   It true ?   Does the ALO Rx Mk3 has a similar circuit ? 
   
   
   
  - What do I need to order if I want the LCD-2 with a very good "upgraded" cable and being able to use it ballanced (on the Mk3/SR71b) BUT ALSO  single ended (on a regular amp) ?  It is possible to have an ALO cable + an adapter instead of 2 cables (ballanced & Single ended). Which part N° I need to order ?
   
   
   
  - I also need to have a "close type" headphone to use when sould leakeage is not possible (office....).  Which close type do you recommand ? Will it pair well with the Rx Mk3 ? ALO is offering the Edition8 with an upgraded cable,  has someone tested this headphone with a portable set-up ? 
   
  - Is the LCD-3 really better than the LCD-2 for such a portable set-up ? does it justify the added costs ? isn't it "too analytical" on such a portable set-up ?  Wich one you recommend with the RxMk3 : LCD-2, LCD-3 or GS1000 ? 
   
   
   
  - I am still very tempted to order also a Continental to have access to this "tune sound".  Will it also pair well with the LCD-2/3 and Edition 8 ? Will the sound be very different ? 
   
   
   
  - I already have some Westone ES3x custom IEM.  I read few times that the Rx Mk3 may be too powerfull for those IEM and therefore need to be used at very low volume setting (3 oclock, even with "low gain") and that at this low volume setting, there is some channel un-ballance and some noise.  Is the Mk3 really appropriate with Custom IEM ? Isn't the SR71b offering "blacker background noise" at this low volume setting ? or the "continental" may be ? 
   
   
  - I know that with the iPAD I can "extract" the digital signal using the CCK, but... I read somewhere "IT MAKES MORE SENSE to use a digital dock, like CLASS to get the digital signal out of the iPad with less jitter than the CCK".   -->  What do you think about this supposed added Jitter coming from the CCK compared to a SOLO ?  (I know that with a CCK, I will need an external DAC, so this is still an additional box (iBASSO ballanced DAC ? 





 ) or...I forget the SR71b/ALO Rx and find a very good DAC/AMP ?  
   
   
  Thanks in advance for any answer and VERY sorry for all those too many questions
   
  Bertrand MICHELS


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





bmichels said:


> Hello. I meed your advice to built the best portable solution for My IPAD / iPhone.  I hope someone can help and I apology in advance for the "too many" questions here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   





 Whew!
   
  Given the gear you are considering you will be happy with nearly any combo. They will all have different sonic characteristics but these are great pieces of gear. I can't help with balanced, never done that. 
   
  CLAS/MK3 is a great combo...You can also go with a Fostex HP-P1 as a one unit vs two from ALO. You win either way. Continental means your adding tubes into the equation. Different sound, not good or bad, just different. YMMV
   
  LCD-2/3 as a starting point plus upgraded cables....Sure you don't want to just buy a car and go to a concert!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Lot's of awesome headphones, only one pair of ears on YOUR head. Go out and listen to some before you drop <$1K on cans. Find a pair you like then consider cables later. (Quick plug for http://toxic-cables.co.uk/  Frank builds fantastic cables for a good price)
   
  Closed for work....Consensus appears to be the Sennheiser HD25-1 ii's or the Beyer DT1350's. There is some concern about Beyer's QC on these cans. I have the Senns and they are very good for a portable closed ear choice. Light and tough too!
   
  IEM's, I have a pair of BA Etymotic hf3's with custom ear plugs and they work very well with the HP-P1 or just running from the iPhone. I do hope to audition some more advanced monitors at the Rocky Mountain Audio Fest next month. You do need to consider if the volume controls are sensitive enough to give enough steps to go from soft to loud and not loud to louder. Once again, nothing beats trying things personally.
   
  Good Luck with your search... We're all enjoying ours!


----------



## ianmedium

bmichels said:


> Hello. I meed your advice to built the best portable solution for My IPAD / iPhone.  I hope someone can help and I apology in advance for the "too many" questions here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hello Bertand.

I can't speak for the RX3 other than I was not as impressed as others here in comparison to my SR71-B but that just goes to show what is good for one may not be for another, different styles of musical delivery and also I have become so used to the Blackbirds inky black background that I could not get passed the hiss of the RX3, some can, some can't, again no right or wrong we just all have different priorities.

As the the balanced output of the blackbird Yes there is an advantage, all be it a much smaller one than is reported here in using the balanced output. 
I talked to Ray at length some time ago and he told me that the way he has designed the single ended input creates a balanced path to the balanced output. I have to tell you though that now after hundreds of hours listening with a superb aftermarket Toxic cables balanced cable that also included an adaptor to run it single ended that the differences are much smaller than reported here. Also, the reports that the single ended mode output on the Blackbird is not great is simply not true either. I do wonder sometimes with the wall of the internet to hide behind how many people who have listened to the various pieces of equipment have listened to them for a long time. My guess is not that many!

I love the synergy of the Blackbird/ LCD2, it works very well and the amp has oodles of power to give the best out of the LCD's and I use the low gain setting.

If you can try them before you buy that is the best option, either one is a great quality amp and I don't think it comes down to one is better than the other more that one presents music differently to the other one, least, that was my experience!


----------



## Vicks7

ianmedium said:


> Hello Bertand.
> I can't speak for the RX3 other than I was not as impressed as others here in comparison to my SR71-B but that just goes to show what is good for one may not be for another, different styles of musical delivery and also I have become so used to the Blackbirds inky black background that I could not get passed the hiss of the RX3, some can, some can't, again no right or wrong we just all have different priorities.
> As the the balanced output of the blackbird Yes there is an advantage, all be it a much smaller one than is reported here in using the balanced output.
> I talked to Ray at length some time ago and he told me that the way he has designed the single ended input creates a balanced path to the balanced output. I have to tell you though that now after hundreds of hours listening with a superb aftermarket Toxic cables balanced cable that also included an adaptor to run it single ended that the differences are much smaller than reported here. Also, the reports that the single ended mode output on the Blackbird is not great is simply not true either. I do wonder sometimes with the wall of the internet to hide behind how many people who have listened to the various pieces of equipment have listened to them for a long time. My guess is not that many!
> ...




Ian - good post. I purchased a mint SR71-B recently and looking forward to using this with my iPod classic and Clas Solo and Toxic balanced cable for my UM Miracles. Will report back on differences to the Pico Slim.


----------



## bmichels

Thanks booth of you for your answers; and thanks for the link to http://toxic-cables.co.uk/


----------



## SHAHZADA123

bmichels said:


> Hello. I meed your advice to built the best portable solution for My IPAD / iPhone.  I hope someone can help and I apology in advance for the "too many" questions here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If you're going with LCD-2, get the RSA71B but for LCD-3s the RxIII is the better amp.
I've never used balanced input but balanced output is a must.
I'm using Moon Audio Silver Dragon cable adapter system and Norse Audio. 
All, IMHO, etc, etc.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





kremer930 said:


> I was lucky enough to have a DX100, CLAS, Alo RX3 plus my usual DT1350 and JH16's as well as a pair of HD25's to play with this afternoon for an hour. I was very excited and knew that I had some of the best portable components available today in my possession. I also expected my CLAS RX3 to take a beating....but that wasn't to be.
> I listened to the HD25, JH16 and DT1350 all in single ended mode out of the DX100 as well as single ended from the RX3 powering the DX and also single ended with the CLAS combo providing signal.
> The DT's sounded thin and harsh from the DX. The darker sounding HD25 tamed the sound and matched better IMO. The smooth top end on my JH also reduced the glitchy top end of the DX.
> Next up I ran the line out from the DX to the RX3. The size of the RX3 matches nearly perfectly to the DX. It is almost the same footprint as the RX and CLAS. I felt that the RX added more musicality to the DX. The line out level of the DX is significantly less than the CLAS too which meant that I had to run medium gain for all but the JH. The sound stage was broadened with the use of the RX and bass impact improved.
> ...


 

 What firmware was this on for the DX100? 1.2.3 sounds like garbage. 1.1.7 is where the sound is at.


----------



## shigzeo

Just to clarify RE: DX100. The line out is extremely powerful, but its output is controlled via the volume buttons. Push to 100% to achieve close to line-level output. 
   
  But the RX3 outclasses the DX100 in a number of areas, overall power, control, and volume at high levels being one. The RX has always been either the highest performing portable amp on the market or one of the highest performing amps. That hasn't changed. Fortunately, the DX100 has a good line out system that works well (as noted earlier) with the RX3 as the two share a similar footprint.


----------



## rudi0504

Our two best portable set up to date 

My set up left : Alo RX 3 B + Fostex Hp p1 + iPhone 4 S

My friend set up right : Alo RX 3 B + Alo Class + iPhone 4 S


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> Just to clarify RE: DX100. The line out is extremely powerful, but its output is controlled via the volume buttons. Push to 100% to achieve close to line-level output.
> 
> But the RX3 outclasses the DX100 in a number of areas, overall power, control, and volume at high levels being one. The RX has always been either the highest performing portable amp on the market or one of the highest performing amps. That hasn't changed. Fortunately, the DX100 has a good line out system that works well (as noted earlier) with the RX3 as the two share a similar footprint.


 

 What about in comparison to the Triad L3? I hear conflicting comments regarding the two.


----------



## Audiowood

rudi0504 said:


> Our two best portable set up to date
> My set up left : Alo RX 3 B + Fostex Hp p1 + iPhone 4 S
> My friend set up right : Alo RX 3 B + Alo Class + iPhone 4 S




These pictures are what I call A bundle of joy.


----------



## rudi0504

lee730 said:


> What about in comparison to the Triad L3? I hear conflicting comments regarding the two.




I have heard my friend triad L3 , Alo RX 3 B detail and soundstage is better than L3

L 3. Separation is not as good as my Alo RX 3 b

And the battery life from L3 is only 2 - 3 hours


----------



## lee730

Hmm how about compatibility with sensitive IEMs? Is the volume pot really good for low volume listening without channel imbalance? Is there any hiss?


----------



## rudi0504

audiowood said:


> These pictures are what I call A bundle of joy.




You are right , thank you 

Joy for the sound quality , but it is not joy for my pocket


----------



## shigzeo

I have an L3 here at office. I'll try to get some good comparisons up as soon as possible. Also, the newest FiQuest. 
   
  Still, both of those amps are more than twice the size of the ALO Rx3. In fact, you are comparing a completely portable amp to two very large, transportable amps. There will be disparities in output pressure and at points, quality. The RCA input for the L3 is a big advantage, but so is balanced for the RX3. We are talking about two very different amplifiers. 
   
  Anyway, I'm amazed by the class of amp that has been brought up in this thread. We are talking about splitting kings' hairs here, nothing less.
  Quote: 





lee730 said:


> What about in comparison to the Triad L3? I hear conflicting comments regarding the two.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> I have an L3 here at office. I'll try to get some good comparisons up as soon as possible. Also, the newest FiQuest.
> 
> Still, both of those amps are more than twice the size of the ALO Rx3. In fact, you are comparing a completely portable amp to two very large, transportable amps. There will be disparities in output pressure and at points, quality. The RCA input for the L3 is a big advantage, but so is balanced for the RX3. We are talking about two very different amplifiers.
> 
> Anyway, I'm amazed by the class of amp that has been brought up in this thread. We are talking about splitting kings' hairs here, nothing less.


 

 Thanks Shigzeo. I look forward to your impressions. I figured these amps were more so comparable due to the price range. Didn't know the L3 was double the size. Unless you are referring to the L3 in the wood case or are you referring to the metal case? Although for me having very good volume control (especially with sensitive IEMs) at low volumes is a must. I also hate hiss so that is another important factor for me. My unit is about the same size as the DX100, just marginally bigger. Thanks once again.


----------



## shigzeo

My L3 is the metal case version and is more than double the size of the ALO RXIII. There is no way you could fit it in pair of trousers. Even attached to an iPhone, the RXIII can fit into a large pocket. If you're a hipster (or simply not into baggy trousers), it its better left in your leather 70's bag. 
   
  The RXIII has a very good channel separation even single ended despite being fed by a 3,5mm stereo signal. There is hiss, which is a shame, but the volume control (my unit isn't from the first batch; it may be from the third batch) is perfect for even sensitive earphones. The older, digital volume RX models were 100% perfect becasue volume was matched perfectly from the start. This is the only area that the new RX falls behind its prior generations.


----------



## lee730

Sounds good. Hiss would be the deal breaker for me. Especially when it comes to amps it must have a black background. I've made a compromise with the Studio V3rd ANV but could not do so on an amp. I agree with you on the portability factor. I definitely don't intend on using the L3 while out and about. It is strictly gonna be for my desktop or if I'm gonna be stationary for a long while I'll keep it on hand. Would probably set the Guinness would record for largest trousers if I was to intend on pocketing it . Unfortunately I'll have to wait for a proper charger for the L3. Also really looking forward to getting a good PSU to get the full potential out of the amp. Do you think you could post a picture of the MKIII along side the DX100? I thought it was quite a large amp still (compared to UHA6 MKII etc).


----------



## rudi0504

lee730 said:


> Hmm how about compatibility with sensitive IEMs? Is the volume pot really good for low volume listening without channel imbalance? Is there any hiss?




The latest batch from Alo RX 3 B has stil very Low hiss compare to My Friend Alo Rx 3 B

Earler batch has lauder hiss.

My Alo Rx 3 B hiss dosen t disturb Me 

It has No CHANEL imbalance In Low volume listening.

It is very good compatibility With sensitive iem like fit ear 334 and Suherman SE 535 le.


----------



## shigzeo

I will post both alongside each other for my review. You got it. 
   
  As for Studio VS RXIII, there is NO comparison, even early batches. The Studio is one of the hissiest players ever made, only beaten by HiSound stuff. Bar none, HiSound stuff is the loudest, noisiest player brand on the market. Even old Sony Walkman audio players that I have decried since 2004 are in no way comparable. The RXIII has some hiss, yes, but it is more akin to the hiss of an iPod nano 1G, maybe just a few dB louder. 
  Quote: 





lee730 said:


> Sounds good. Hiss would be the deal breaker for me. Especially when it comes to amps it must have a black background. I've made a compromise with the Studio V3rd ANV but could not do so on an amp. I agree with you on the portability factor. I definitely don't intend on using the L3 while out and about. It is strictly gonna be for my desktop or if I'm gonna be stationary for a long while I'll keep it on hand. Would probably set the Guinness would record for largest trousers if I was to intend on pocketing it . Unfortunately I'll have to wait for a proper charger for the L3. Also really looking forward to getting a good PSU to get the full potential out of the amp. Do you think you could post a picture of the MKIII along side the DX100? I thought it was quite a large amp still (compared to UHA6 MKII etc).


----------



## GrumbleFish

What are the sonic differences between the Rx MkIII and The National? I realize these are very different in price, but I'm planning on getting one of the two to be my main amp for home and portable use. 

I've read that The National is very good for many different headphones and IEMs, but I have never see any impressions with cans that I have. I use HiFiMAN HE-400s at home (and love them), and I recently got some V-Sonic GR-07s for my on the go needs. I have been extremely impressed with the GR-07s, but I am worried that both The National and the Rx MkIII are too powerful for both of my phones? They are both low impedance so I'm worried about not having enough range in the volume pot. 

Any suggestions between these two amps for me? Also, I have a dragonfly at home that I use mainly as a DAC with my MacBook Pro and I use a Fiio E11 currently with my GR-07s as my mobile setup with my iPhone 4. I don't have any experience with balanced inputs/outputs, but am happy to dive in with the MkIII if you guys think it is that much better than The National. 

Please let me know if there is any other info you would need to give me the best advise. 

Thanks!


----------



## GrumbleFish

Bump


----------



## Nabil

I just got the RX MK3 with the Solo -dB. If the gain on the MK3 is set to L I have to turn the volume all the way up to get "normal to a little less than normal" listening volumes even using an IEM (Audeo PFE 232). I have to go to gain M to get good range of volume.
   
Is this notmal? On all amps I had previouly owned, including the RX Mk2, I never had to go above gain L for any IEM.
   
I am using single ended input and output (which I always used on IEMs with other amps)


----------



## dj nellie

I'll be able to comment once my -dB arrives, but having to use Medium gain doesn't sound like such a bad thing (even with IEMs)--assuming that there is little to no hiss.  Is the level of hiss still as audible with the -dB as it was with the Solo and MK3?
   
  If there is minimal hiss, then the extra volume range is a very welcome development.


----------



## Nabil

I am not hearing any hiss. The sound is really great in my opinion. I only asked because I have the older versions and used L gain with IEMs and never turned the volume up all the way. So I thought maybe something was wrong. On the other hand I just noticed that the ALO MK2 only had L and H gains while the MK3 has L, M and H so this may be part of it.
   
  In addition I read somewhere (I think in the Solo thread) that the line out from the solo -dB  is a lower level that it was on the original Solo. So I am thinking my units are normal.
   
  I am enjoying them very much with the HD700 and when I save enough I may get the LCD3 with all the great things I hear about them (and how they can be well driven by the RX MK3/Solo -dB combo)


----------



## dan_can

Who designed this amp and where is it made in?


----------



## KB

The bulk of Mk3 was originally designed by one EE who lives in the USA, the final amp was not fully functional when I hired one other EE to finish it. I worked to make adjustments, directed the features and selected the opamps. I also had a *lot* of help from Vinni Rossi at Red Wine Audio  who de bugged and helped to eliminate many of the problems we had early on. I do not think there would have been a Mk3 amp if it were not for Vinnies help. Many people do not know this but many of the critical problems we had with the Mk3 were fixed by Vinnie, these problems were not corrected by the other 2 EEs and I doubt they ever would have been if not for Vinnies help. Vinnie asked for no payment and always helped me when the chips were down, he is a amazing EE and a very trusted friend to me. let it be known  Thank you bro!
   
  The Mk3 was made entirely and designed in the USA with the exception of the enclosure. 
   
  People who bought a Mk3, thank you so much. 
   
  Ken


----------



## bmichels

Gentlemen, i intended to purchase the Alo Rx Mk3 amp to pair With the Solo -dB, but since I use very sensible custom IEM ( westone ES3x), I am very concerned by the bad reputation of the Rx3 about "hiss and unbalanced channels at very low volume".

-> Would'nt a raySamuel Sr71b or his new intruder be more appropriante, paired With the solo, because of his well reconised total lack of Hiss and unballance between channel ? 

Tanks


----------



## ianmedium

There is zero background noise with the Blackbird in my experience even with the most sensitive headphones. I heard the RX three briefly and it is a lovely amp. However in comparison to my well used (read over a thousand hours) blackbird the differences some people say are positives about the RX over the Blackbird diminish to almost nothing. I have found the Blackbird really opens up much more after 500 hours. I have had others use my amp who have listened to less used blackbirds and they have wondered if it is the same amp as its transparency and speed are much greater than a new one.

In truth having heard the RX and finding it a lovely amp I would go for the blackbird with your concerns as I have heard one of the 'fixed' RX3's and the hiss is too noticeable for me with sensitive IEM's. But that is the only negative I found with the amp, fix that and it is equal to a well used Blackbird I feel.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> There is zero background noise with the Blackbird in my experience even with the most sensitive headphones. I heard the RX three briefly and it is a lovely amp. However in comparison to my well used (read over a thousand hours) blackbird the differences some people say are positives about the RX over the Blackbird diminish to almost nothing. I have found the Blackbird really opens up much more after 500 hours. I have had others use my amp who have listened to less used blackbirds and they have wondered if it is the same amp as its transparency and speed are much greater than a new one.
> In truth having heard the RX and finding it a lovely amp I would go for the blackbird with your concerns as I have heard one of the 'fixed' RX3's and the hiss is too noticeable for me with sensitive IEM's. But that is the only negative I found with the amp, fix that and it is equal to a well used Blackbird I feel.


 

 I'm curious ian was the RXIII well used as well lol . I agree with burn in as it makes a huge difference in certain cases. My Triad is on the 400 hours mark and the thing is still changing.....


----------



## ianmedium

No it was not which is why I reserve judgement on it as it was not a fair comparison just as comparing a little used blackbird is. In all honesty one could not go wrong with either amp I feel but it really is important to remember i feel that a lot of folks here jump on the bandwagon and then get off it as soon as a new model comes and what I have learned having the blackbird for a year is that is not a good way to go about things as one does not really get a true feeling until there are some big number hours on the amp. I was so close to getting the Triad as well but now with the arrival of my beloved Piano Forte IX's I am going the tube route as i think the synergy will be wonderful with them!


----------



## Chexxchexx

Can't seem to decide among the following three portable amps: RX Mk III, 71-B, and Intruder. Will be using JHA 13 Pro and I sometimes listen at low levels. Any hiss will be unacceptable which is my primary concern with RX MK III. 71-B is reportedly exceptional, but I really like what I've heard about the ALO bass knob. Intruder sounds compelling because of the DAC, but the choice of 16-bit is a head-scratcher when talking about a flagship (portable) model. Guessing I'll need to buy one or more of the amps and try them for myself which tips the scales towards the RX Mk III due to the 30-day return policy and 71-B because it can be purchased used and then sold at less of a loss than if I went with the Intruder. Oh, the trials and tribulations of high-end audio. I guess there are worse problems to have.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





chexxchexx said:


> Can't seem to decide among the following three portable amps: RX Mk III, 71-B, and Intruder. Will be using JHA 13 Pro and I sometimes listen at low levels. Any hiss will be unacceptable which is my primary concern with RX MK III. 71-B is reportedly exceptional, but I really like what I've heard about the ALO bass knob. Intruder sounds compelling because of the DAC, but the choice of 16-bit is a head-scratcher when talking about a flagship (portable) model. Guessing I'll need to buy one or more of the amps and try them for myself which tips the scales towards the RX Mk III due to the 30-day return policy and 71-B because it can be purchased used and then sold at less of a loss than if I went with the Intruder. Oh, the trials and tribulations of high-end audio. I guess there are worse problems to have.


 
   
  My 2 yen worth...
   
  Are you going to use balanced all the way through? I did an Rx MkIII vs SR-71B in single ended on page #2 and I personally favoured the Rx MKIII. Ray Samuels later appeared to have implied that the SR-71B would sound better if used in balanced mode which I'd partially agree if it's balanced all the way through (i.e. from the DAC -> SR-71B -> headphones) but if SE between the DAC -> SR-71B -> balanced headphones I feel the Rx MkIII is still my preferred amp.
   
  If I have balanced all the way through for both ALO Rx MkIII & SR-71B, the choice is somewhat harder as to me it's more to do with personal taste and type of music I'm listening to.
   
  Finally for hiss, my Rx MkIII although having low gain further lowered, I do still hear hiss on my FitEar TO GO! 334 (really sensitive to hiss, not just this amp but many others). I don't hear hiss on the SR-71B however. The hiss on Rx MkIII hasn't bothered me especially when music is playing.
   
  Unfortunately I can't comment on the Intruder as I only played 5 mins on it on demo headphones.


----------



## Chexxchexx

AnakChan,

Thanks for the color. Good to hear your thoughts about one amp relative to the other when not balanced all the way through, as mine won't be. Are there portable DAPs that can output balanced?

I forgot to mention in my original post that I intend to purchase a set of balanced TWag cables. My source for the time being, iPhone 4S, is less than ideal due to lack of flac support, so-so DAC,and locked down digital bitstream. If need be, I'll buy an iPod to free up my phone, but I'm hoping to go for a Cowon Z2 if I can verify that the battery life is adequate. The HiFi Man and ColorFly units just don't appear to offer user experiences that I'd be willing to tolerate. Plus, neither unit appears to have entered the new millennium from an aesthetic standpoint. The C4 is the ugliest electronics device I've ever seen. 

I'm definitely concerned about that hiss from the RX Mk III, but at least I'd be able to return it if it proved to be unacceptable. On a related note, I came across the Centrance HiFi M8 last evening. Somehow, I'd missed that entirely. I read the incredibly well documented blog from start to finish. Provided it sounds good, that DAC/amp is firmly in the running; especially now that they plan to have an RSA balanced output. For me, the CLAS won't be considered because it only pairs with the Apple (my understanding is that you can't use it with a laptop...someone please correct me if I'm wrong) and I really don't want to have another unit plus pricey interconnect to buy.


----------



## AnakChan

@Chexxchexx, I'll PM ya as the direction's going off topic .


----------



## ericfarrell85

Running my ES5's balanced (CLAS as source) has yielded interesting results. The soundstage is definitely wider and deeper. There is the perception of improved handling or control of the drivers and an increase in detail extraction (which may just be better stereo separation). There is I think a price to be paid for these advantages. The presentation is more distant (and demands an increase in volume to bring it forward), less visceral and the edges not as outlined or focused. Also the ES5's, which I would call energetic in signature, is more sedate run balanced. I almost feel the balanced setup is more refined, but less fun. I would need more time to determine which of the presentations I prefer, but they are ostensibly different.


----------



## ChrisSC

Hey Eric,
  I see on your sig you run a dx100 or CLAS to an ALO-RX-mk3 to some CIEMS.  Which DAC do you find pairs better with the rx-mk3?  I'm really impressed by the new dx100 firmware update, but would love to hear your thoughts about which setup you reach for more often.
   
  Thanks,
  Chris


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





chrissc said:


> Hey Eric,
> I see on your sig you run a dx100 or CLAS to an ALO-RX-mk3 to some CIEMS.  Which DAC do you find pairs better with the rx-mk3?  I'm really impressed by the new dx100 firmware update, but would love to hear your thoughts about which setup you reach for more often.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris


 

 +2
   
  I'd love to hear your opinion as well. I've asked you about it on the DX100 thread but never got an update on the comparison .


----------



## ericfarrell85

The DX100 (latest firmware) is the better DAC. The little time I've spent with the DX100 > MK3 saw me grinning and showing all of my teeth. I believe the DX100 has a fair edge in transparency, imaging, clarity and extension. The one area that I'm not certain about is dynamics. I simply haven't spent enough time with the DX100 to reach a fair conclusion. The CLAS has been my go-to portable setup for a lot longer than the DX100 and I'm likely that much more habituated to the CLAS that I find myself using it more often. On the go it's very difficult to discern between these two units as the attention required for critical listening simply isn't there. When I'm at home neither setup receives any attention, particularly because I'm finding portables, even customs, uncompetitive to the bigger setups.
   
  My general feeling towards the DX100 is that I'm sitting on an abundance of potential, but haven't shown it the proper attention. My feeling is if someone is going to use either setup portably, with ciems, than it really doesn't matter; they're both phenomenal. If the intended use is more transportable and quiet, focused listening sessions can be had, the DX100 really gets out of the way and cleans the transparency window and would be my recommendation.


----------



## dj nellie

I'm coming to the conclusion that the MK3 was just not meant to work with a wide range of headphones.  It seems to have been designed with harder-to-drive full-size cans in mind, namely LCD-2/3 and HE-500/6.  
   
  With the 3 headphones I've tried on it so far (Ed. 8, DT1350, UERM), the MK3 exhibits noticeable hiss.  With my custom UERMs, the hiss almost drowns out the music unless I'm listening to a very loud song.  It's a shame, because the amp otherwise seems to have a very dynamic, natural and detailed sound signature.
   
  These are my impressions with the -dB as a source, outputting single-ended to the MK3.  I'm definitely looking forward to seeing if any changes occur when outputting balanced from the -dB, but that will have to wait until my -dB gets replaced with one of the fixed units.
   
  I suppose it's near-impossible to design a "jack of all trades" amp, one that works well with everything from sensitive IEMs to demanding full-sizers.  The SR71b came close, since it had a totally black background even with IEMs, but suffered from channel imbalance at low volumes and gain that jumped too high with the slightest touch of the pot.  I also found the SR71b to sound a bit dull and lacking detail, flaws which the MK3 seemed to avoid.
   
  So unless my unit is somehow defective or there are IEMs out there that aren't sensitive (I'm not aware of any), I don't think this would be the ideal amp for IEM-only users.  If most of your listening is done with a relatively hard-to-drive over-ear headphone, then the MK3 is definitely worth considering, but even then only if you request that the gain be lowered from the standard setting.  What I heard from the LCD-3 with the MK3 (before I sold it) was very impressive.
   
  All just my opinion, and I still haven't had that much time to listen to the MK3.  And I'm down to only 3 headphones that can be used with the MK3, so it may not be totally representative of what people are hearing with other headphones.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





dj nellie said:


> I'm coming to the conclusion that the MK3 was just not meant to work with a wide range of headphones.  It seems to have been designed with harder-to-drive full-size cans in mind, namely LCD-2/3 and HE-500/6.
> 
> With the 3 headphones I've tried on it so far (Ed. 8, DT1350, UERM), the MK3 exhibits noticeable hiss.  With my custom UERMs, the hiss almost drowns out the music unless I'm listening to a very loud song.  It's a shame, because the amp otherwise seems to have a very dynamic, natural and detailed sound signature.
> 
> ...


 
   
  The Triad works wonders at low volume listening. You won't hear hiss during music playback on low gain. That is what you call a dynamic amp. But it is rather big. Around the same size as a DX100 just slightly longer. You also won't get 100% of its true potential from batteries. It will fully shine with a dedicated PSU. I got a Firestone PSU with it and it does wonders to the sound.


----------



## Musicdiddy

Quote: 





dj nellie said:


> I'm coming to the conclusion that the MK3 was just not meant to work with a wide range of headphones.  It seems to have been designed with harder-to-drive full-size cans in mind, namely LCD-2/3 and HE-500/6.


 
   
  I have a similar dilemma myself. My go-to headphones are ACS T1Lives that are very sensitive and which I get a fair amount of hiss from. The main problem is because I do a lot of listening in bed I don't like the volume too loud but it needs to be turned up to a certain level otherwise I get channel imbalance, and by turning the volume up it is too loud to be comfortable. I have a pair of Beyerdynamic DTX 501P portables which I got for on the go listening, IMO these are very good but when comparing to my customs there is something lacking.
  David Maudlin at CLabs confirmed to me that the gain has been lowered on the -db Solo but do I want to go the expense of buying the new Solo and selling my original. I did think I would get a decent pair of closed back headphones but if the cups are too big it is uncomfortable when listening in bed. Oh decisions!


----------



## mirari

Will I be able to use a balanced iem cable hook up to the mk3 with an ipod and a standard LOD cable? I've read somewhere that some people where having issues so I wasn't sure if this was possible.


----------



## dj nellie

Yes, you can do that.  Not sure what issues you're referring to, the only one I'm aware of relates to the balanced output of the Solo -dB.  The MK3 works fine.
   
  I did some comparisons between my MK3 and Pico Slim, using my Edition 8s (the headphones I hear the least amount of hiss with when using the MK3).  The Slim had more clarity and treble definition, due mostly to the black background and lack of hiss.  But in every other respect, the MK3 sounded clearly better to me; the soundstage was much more expansive and 3-dimensional, and the tonality was more life-like.
   
  Just some thoughts for anyone considering these 2 amps.  I would still choose the Slim if I mainly used IEMs and sensitive over-ear headphones, but for less-sensitive/high impedance full-size headphones, the MK3 definitely has some nice sonic qualities.


----------



## EtherMD

chexxchexx said:


> Can't seem to decide among the following three portable amps: RX Mk III, 71-B, and Intruder. Will be using JHA 13 Pro and I sometimes listen at low levels. Any hiss will be unacceptable which is my primary concern with RX MK III. 71-B is reportedly exceptional, but I really like what I've heard about the ALO bass knob. Intruder sounds compelling because of the DAC, but the choice of 16-bit is a head-scratcher when talking about a flagship (portable) model. Guessing I'll need to buy one or more of the amps and try them for myself which tips the scales towards the RX Mk III due to the 30-day return policy and 71-B because it can be purchased used and then sold at less of a loss than if I went with the Intruder. Oh, the trials and tribulations of high-end audio. I guess there are worse problems to have.



I do hear a background hiss using the ALO Rx Mk3-B with Shure 535 IEMs at low gain with no music playing. It doesn't seem bothersome unless I'm listening to a really quiet recording. Listening on either low or medium gain with my Audeze LCD-2's, I don't hear any background noise. I haven't heard the SR-71B, but I do have a RSA Predator (my first headphone amp) which has an absolutely black noiseless background. I happen to like the RSA house sound, but find at compared to the Rx Mk3, the Predator is overall more laid back with pronounced bass. The Rx Mk3 seems clean and linear. There is great bass, but it's not overpowering and the highs are also clean and not exaggerated. For me, my Alo Rx Mk3-B plus CLAS has become my primary home rig for use with full size phones while my RSA Predator & IEMs has become my go to travel rig.


----------



## dj nellie

Does anyone else hear a high-pitched screeching noise when you touch the bass adjust knob?  It only happens when the amp is in certain positions, like with only the volume/bass knob end of the amp hanging off a table edge.  If I'm holding the amp up by its sides, I don't hear the noise.
   
  It's not a huge deal, since I can just pick up the amp and not hear this noise, but it's annoying when it does appear.  I hear it both with my DT1350 and custom IEM.  Just wondering if this is a flaw in my amp, or if others have noticed it too?


----------



## AnakChan

Hi Rx Mk3 owners. Have any of you tried a USB DAC balanced IC into the Rx Mk3? I've already got the CLAS -dB and tried that and heard some hum issues on high gain. But I'm wondering if anyone has tried any other brands like iBasso DB2?
   
  Thanks in advance.


----------



## slwiser

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Hi Rx Mk3 owners. Have any of you tried a USB DAC balanced IC into the Rx Mk3? I've already got the CLAS -dB and tried that and heard some hum issues on high gain. But I'm wondering if anyone has tried any other brands like iBasso DB2?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 

 I have the iBasso DB2 and have not used it with my Rx Mk3, good question.  I think I will have to listen this combo and see what I hear.  Since having the DX100 as my music server I have been using it exclusively and had not thought about putting the DB2 into the mix or if I did, it was a while ago and it did not make any impressions on me that would cause me to keep it in the mix.  I do hear the slight hiss you are speaking about but it really does not bother me when music is playing.


----------



## Anthony1

AnakChan
   
  I have a balanced out to balanced in IC from my RX3B>-dB but only SE out to my LCD3s. I have turned the volume up to the max on high gain and there is no hum coming out of the LCD3s only the annoying scratching on the volume pot on the RX3B


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





anthony1 said:


> AnakChan
> 
> I have a balanced out to balanced in IC from my RX3B>-dB but only SE out to my LCD3s. I have turned the volume up to the max on high gain and there is no hum coming out of the LCD3s only the annoying scratching on the volume pot on the RX3B


 
   
  Room40,
   
  Presumably this is off your MBA. I was talking to someone else on PM and they don't get the hum either. Something weird about my setup then.
   
  Thanks for the test.
   
  Cheers,
  Sean


----------



## Anthony1

Yep out of my MBA


----------



## ionicle

Hey all, I am currently considering a purchase of the new balanced CLAS and the RX MK3-B for use with my iPod and my HD800 cans, along with a balanced Silver Dragon cable from Drew at Moon Audio. I read quite a few comments about having an audible layer of hiss when using the RX with a certain variety of sensitive IEMs, can anyone please provide some info on how the HD800s sound when paired with a CLAS and the MK3? It would really help me out, because I don't wanna drop a large amount of cash and discover that they are not up to my standards afterwards, since I don't even live in USA and will have to have them shipped overseas to myself ( I live in Europe ).
   
  Also, is fully balanced a good idea with those components and the HD800s? Since the CLAS has a balanced output and the amp is fully balanced too, along with a balanced cable for the Senns, I assume that would provide me with the best value for the money?


----------



## raelamb

I do not own the 800's but neither my Ultrasone Sig PRO's on high gain or my JH-16's on medium gain have any appreciable hiss. I too was afraid based on comments on the forum but either Ken fixed the problem or else the issue was just mass hysteria lol.


----------



## ionicle

Sounds good. Having hiss would be an absolute deal breaker for me, but since that specific issue has been talked of for quite a while now, I would safely assume that the problem's already been isolated and removed from both possible sources ( CLAS and the RX MK ). I would just fancy having a few more reviews and comments on the synergy between the CLAS -dB, the MK3 and HD800s, since there have been few to none when it comes to those specific headphones.


----------



## Nimerino

I contacted ALO to ask about this exact issue (the hiss) as it's my personal pet peeve, but I was told by them that adjustments have been made since the first production run to produce noiseless amplification even with sensitive IEMs. As for synergy with HD800's I can't comment, but I sympathise as I'm hoping to run both JH16s and an HD650 off the amp.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





nimerino said:


> I contacted ALO to ask about this exact issue (the hiss) as it's my personal pet peeve, but I was told by them that adjustments have been made since the first production run to produce noiseless amplification even with sensitive IEMs. As for synergy with HD800's I can't comment, but I sympathise as I'm hoping to run both JH16s and an HD650 off the amp.


 
  Not trying to hijack the thread....You may want to try out a Fostex HP-P1...It pairs great with the HD650's and My T1 CIEM's...I am a big ALO fan, but I don't care for hiss and unless I have the gain on high and the volume up, I don't have any on the HP-P1. I am a fan of the AKM DAC chip too. As always around here YMMV....


----------



## flatmap

Quote: 





nimerino said:


> I contacted ALO to ask about this exact issue (the hiss) as it's my personal pet peeve, but I was told by them that adjustments have been made since the first production run to produce noiseless amplification even with sensitive IEMs. As for synergy with HD800's I can't comment, but I sympathise as I'm hoping to run both JH16s and an HD650 off the amp.


 
  I use the HD650s all the time with the Mark III.  No hiss that I can discern.  
   
  Also the HD650s respond well to balanced operation.  Better separation, and perhaps because of that,
  a more immediate sound and more access to musical detail.  Also worth considering.


----------



## Nimerino

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Not trying to hijack the thread....You may want to try out a Fostex HP-P1...It pairs great with the HD650's and My T1 CIEM's...I am a big ALO fan, but I don't care for hiss and unless I have the gain on high and the volume up, I don't have any on the HP-P1. I am a fan of the AKM DAC chip too. As always around here YMMV....


 
  I did look into this as an option, but discarded it on the basis of numerous reports that it cannot deal adequately with high-impedance cans, which in my personal case would render it unsuitable. Though the DAC is good, paying for an integrated unit only then to have to supplement it with a separate headphone amp is untenable. That disregards the lack of balanced output, which is a huge draw with the CLAS -dB/ALO R x Mk III combo, the extra expenditure over a single unit notwithstanding.


----------



## longbowbbs

nimerino said:


> I did look into this as an option, but discarded it on the basis of numerous reports that it cannot deal adequately with high-impedance cans, which in my personal case would render it unsuitable. Though the DAC is good, paying for an integrated unit only then to have to supplement it with a separate headphone amp is untenable. That disregards the lack of balanced output, which is a huge draw with the CLAS -dB/ALO R x Mk III combo, the extra expenditure over a single unit notwithstanding.


Makes sense...Good luck in your search!


----------



## muzic4life

Actually my self also has a bit dissapointed with this combo (rxmk3+clas db). To be honest...i still prefer the sound from my hpp1 alone compared to this cool stack. I did a couple test (based on my equipment i have) on both...the dac alone and so does the amps section. And i am afraid hpp1 is more to my liking.

Rx mk3 vs hpp1 (single ended):
To me..rx mk3 is not bad at all. It is a good amps indeed. Music separation is good. Detail is good. Bass is exceptional. Not to mention the bass knob which i like the most. It works woderfully. The highs is smooth. My problem is on its mids. I am not saying the mids is poor. But to me it fails to deliver a true sound for vocal. Still good though. But i am having a hard time to get hooked to the music using this combo or the mk3 alone. I know...i could be so i do not have the right cans with the right impedance (mine is all below 100ohm) to pair with. All i am saying this amps is a bit too aggresive for me. Its a very dynamic amp. For toe tapping kind of music i think this will suit most. Being said..this amp can handle very well with fast pace genres (pop/rnb/rock). Pairing this rxmk3 (+clas db) with my t5p sometimes at one point in certain genre gives me peaky sound so does even worse with grado ps500. And for that i still prefer hpp1 which has more refined in producing the sound (easy listening genres is my main music)..more neutral..smoother..softer..more realistic sound is like all more proper in handling all my cans (incl. My iems). Btw...using my iems on this combo or mk3 alone...i do not think is a good match. And that HISS is really annoying..especially with shure 535LE although is less noticeable with my sm3v2 (but hiss still there). 

I've read somewhere in forum mentioning the amps section in hpp1 is lack of power. So..i did some a/b test using my laptop via dac centrance lx and plug into hpp1 and mk3 swap after one another...and the result was hpp1 still better for me (especially on soundstaging).. And i do not agree if hpp1 amps section alone is weak. To me the hpp1 build in amp is very pleasant to listen and has more than enough power compared to mk3 it self. 

DAC section (clas -db vs hpp1).
I watched jude's comparison review in youtube between clas and hpp1. Jude said the dac alone is almost identical. I never had original clas before. The one that i have is -db version. So..i did a/b test using my ipod 160gb with wav/lossless file. The way i do the test is to use each hpp1 dac and clas db with my srgii destop amp (it has 2x RCA port). The use of ipod+hpp1 dac plug into graham slee srgii is my daily habit to listen music. The regular volume is somewhere between 40-60% out of srgii. Now..the first time i use clas db with grahm slee..i was a bit shock.. it seems i have to adjust volume to 80-85% on srgii to get the same hearing level as hpp1 does. The whole sound is becoming smaller and less appealing.. At this point..i assumed hpp1 dac has more power?? I am not sure why. But i can surely say the hpp1 will definitely still be my favorite dac (in my case). My guessing..it looks like the clas db version is meant to lower the gain output. This might be made to compliment with aggresiveness of rx mk3. In fact..i found pairing rx mk3 with clas is better (the sound is more enjoyable) than the rx mk3 +hpp1 dac combo.

My conclusion is like this...the rxmk3 + clas db will be suitable and better match with cans which has darker soundsig. The higher impedance cans might be more appropriate as well. I see many people has a good experince using their audeze lcd2. Actually i am still waiting my hd650 to arrived. I hope it eill be agood match to with rxmk3. But for a lower impedance cans...i prefer using my hpp1. And one thing i like from hpp1..it can drives all my cans beautifully without any problem at all.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





muzic4life said:


> Actually my self also has a bit dissapointed with this combo (rxmk3+clas db). To be honest...i still prefer the sound from my hpp1 alone compared to this cool stack. I did a couple test (based on my equipment i have) on both...the dac alone and so does the amps section. And i am afraid hpp1 is more to my liking.
> 
> Rx mk3 vs hpp1 (single ended):
> To me..rx mk3 is not bad at all. It is a good amps indeed. Music separation is good. Detail is good. Bass is exceptional. Not to mention the bass knob which i like the most. It works woderfully. The highs is smooth. My problem is on its mids. I am not saying the mids is poor. But to me it fails to deliver a true sound for vocal. Still good though. But i am having a hard time to get hooked to the music using this combo or the mk3 alone. I know...i could be so i do not have the right cans with the right impedance (mine is all below 100ohm) to pair with. All i am saying this amps is a bit too aggresive for me. Its a very dynamic amp. For toe tapping kind of music i think this will suit most. Being said..this amp can handle very well with fast pace genres (pop/rnb/rock). Pairing this rxmk3 (+clas db) with my t5p sometimes at one point in certain genre gives me peaky sound so does even worse with grado ps500. And for that i still prefer hpp1 which has more refined in producing the sound (easy listening genres is my main music)..more neutral..smoother..softer..more realistic sound is like all more proper in handling all my cans (incl. My iems). Btw...using my iems on this combo or mk3 alone...i do not think is a good match. And that HISS is really annoying..especially with shure 535LE although is less noticeable with my sm3v2 (but hiss still there).
> ...


 
   
  Just a few thoughts in no particular order :-
   
  - were you using the -dB & Rx Mk3 in balanced or SE mode? I gather your "single ended" referred to the HP-P1 instead. You're quite accurate that the Rx Mk3 mids aren't as forward. For my personal tastes, I prefer the -dB/Rx Mk3 in balanced as my first choice, the old CLAS/Rx Mk3 as 2nd, and -dB/Rx Mk3 in SE as 3rd. The HP-P1 didn't cut it for me so I traded it for the SR-71B (back when I had the old CLAS/Pico Slim)
   
  - the new CLAS -dB has an output voltage of 1.69V whilst the older original CLAS has 2V. i.e. with the older CLAS+Rx Mk3, you wouldn't need to turn up the volume that high. Also presumably you have the new Rx Mk3 where the low gain is further lowered by default?
   
  - with regards to Jude's video on the HP-P1, that was done with the original CLAS and to be fair, back then there was no Rx Mk3 as it was released 9 months later. In fact in the video, he paired up the CLAS with the SR-71B (which already has a warmer signature).


----------



## muzic4life

Hi Anakchan.
I am using rx mk3 in single ended mode as i do not have any balance cable right now. Btw...iam planning to have a balance cable for my hd650 which i have not received it yet. The hd650 going tol be my only can with detachable cable. My question to you...by using single ended and balance mode on mk3..will the sound be improved? If yes...how noticeable? 

Are you saying original clas has more gain than the db version? In this case i should say lucky me to not getting the original if like so. One thing i do not like from my mk3 is the way they do with the gain level. I feel like swicthing from lower gain to higher gain..the gain power is not increasing as supposed to be. I dont know how to explain but let me put this way...from low gain to medium gain...the sound increased not equally as much as i swicth from medium gain to high gain (which is too much gain at highest). Using lowest gain is just too low for me for the sound. Medium gain is not much different. Turn up volume at max still not enough juicy to the sound (using z1000/dt1350).. But using "high gain" i am not even dare to cross volume at 40% which very loud already. I hope u see what i mean. So i can not imagine if i used original clas this problem could be worse? While changing gain on hpp1..power increased is noticeable in equal portion smoothly from gain to gain. I am not sure what bacth mine is. new or older. I may find out tomorrow. 

Btw..how do you find comparing rsa71b and mk3 with clas? Which one is better for vocal or easy listening kind of genres...tx


----------



## AnakChan

Sorry for the late reply. Been a long day.
   
  I've not actually tried dynamic drivers but with balanced armatures such as the FitEar TO GO! 334 and Unique Melody Merlins/SE530x8 customs. I have SE and balanced for those IEMs. IMHO and I've had other Tokyo Head-Fi members test/agree with me on this, balancing IEMs yield little reward in this case (I don't know about other amps, other cases) in comparison to balancing the backend IC.
   
  In other words, when we switched over the backend SE to balance, the improvement was greater than balancing the earphone end. And that improvement is quite obvious So my recommendation is to try balancing between the -dB & the Rx Mk3. You may like it more. Now balancing the IEM side although was only a slight improvement, it was an improvement nevertheless. So I'm not saying that there is no difference but it's just slight. Whether balancing the IEM side is worth $300, that's entirely up to each individual.
   
  I should add one more thing though. Someone mentioned to me that balancing BA's such as the IEMs I mentioned above don't improve as much as balancing dynamic drivers like your HD650. So maybe a balanced cable for dynamic drivers may be better.
   
  About the gain of the original CLAS vs the new dB, I'm not certain if gain is merely larger voltage. If gain is solely increasing voltage then yes the original CLAS has more gain than the new -dB. One thing for sure I do know is the old CLAS is 2V and the new -dB is 1.69V.
   
  About the SR-71B vs the Rx Mk3, I'm going to have to admit I've never really been a fan of the SR-71B. I was told that I did my evaluations wrong 'cos i tested the SR-71B in Single Ended mode when really I should have done it in balanced. I'll admit that in balanced the SR-71B had finally proved it's capability but in the end, isn't my kind of signature. This is not to say all RSA amps aren't my signature but I actually prefer the Predator to the SR-71B. If it's vocals though, the SR-71B does have a more warn rich signature (in balanced) though (to my ears).


----------



## muzic4life

Thanks anakchan for your thoughts. I think i am gonna get balance to balance cable to connect mk3 with clas db as u mentioned. And i also made up my mind to get balanced cable for my hd650. 

Actually i am about to buy 71b...but i think i should wait a little while until centrance m8 is released in my country here in indonesia. Looks like is gonna be interesting product to get.


----------



## 182751

OK, long time since I've been here, but always said that if a balanced CLAS came out I would revisit the idea of a 'portable' setup.
   
  I'm currently using a iPod 160gb > Zo2 > Unique Melody Merlins.
   
  I have previously had the Fostex HP-P1 (wasn't really to my liking) and a CLAS+RSA SR-71B with balanced cable, this was my favourite setup, and regretted selling it for the HP-P1.
   
  Now that you know a little history, I'll let you know what I'm looking for, I'm a basshead, there's no 2 ways about it, I like a lot of bass, but I like it to be clean and not muddy which is what lead me down this path in the first place. Now my current setup gives me the bass adjustablility I'm looking for, but none of the other features that I miss about the CLAS+SR-71B setup.
   
  So what I'm asking, does the CLAS-db + Rx MK3_B setup have a range of bass from very subtle (pot all the way down) to outrageously over the top "Who would listen to this much bass!" levels (pot all the way up)? Or is it more of a very subtle (pot all the way down) to "What a respectable person may listen to" (pot all the way up). I'm not saying that I'll turn it up that high, just that I would like the option to set as much as I want. And does it compare soundstage and presentation wise to the SR71B.
   
  Would be looking to use this with 320kb/s streaming through USB on the PC at work, and Apple Lossless through the iPod.
   
  Hopefully I've covered everything you need provide me with some advice. Cheers.


----------



## kskwerl

I thought the you couldn't hook the clas up to a computer via USB. I hope I'm wrong


----------



## kskwerl

I thought the you couldn't hook the clas up to a computer via USB. I hope I'm wrong


----------



## 182751

I believe it's fine with the CLAS -dB, although not with the Original CLAS.
   
   
   
Cypher Labs Website


> AlgoRhythm Solo -dB®
> *d is for DAC – USB audio from computers and Apple devices*
> B is for Balanced – balanced output from source to amplifier
> Play time up to 14 hours


----------



## AJHeadfi

Would the RxMkIII be well suited to primarily classical music, like orchestral, small group to solo instrument? Anybody use it for that?
   
  I have this feeling that it's best suited to rock/electronic/pop ... that sort of not particularly acoustic microphone recordings. But I don't know for sure as I haven't been able to try it yet.


----------



## Santo8891

I interested for this portable amp...  will be good pair for my portable with HM601+w4r for now... still want better treble and speed though...


----------



## Anthony1

Quote: 





ajheadfi said:


> Would the RxMkIII be well suited to primarily classical music, like orchestral, small group to solo instrument? Anybody use it for that?
> 
> I have this feeling that it's best suited to rock/electronic/pop ... that sort of not particularly acoustic microphone recordings. But I don't know for sure as I haven't been able to try it yet.


 
   
  I listen to chamber/classical music among other genres and its ok and passable but it excels in rock, jazz etc IMO. 
   
  It also depends what cans you use and I find myself "arcing" up the bass in classical a tad so you have that ability too


----------



## kskwerl

Quote: 





acesi7 said:


> I believe it's fine with the CLAS -dB, although not with the Original CLAS.


 
  wow i never even knew there was a CLAS -dB until last night, I almost schiit myself. How is the DAC?


----------



## En_R

I just received this unit and I was in the middle of A/B testing it with my Liquid Fire and Larocco Diablo. The RX MK3 has massive clipping when used with my Resolution Cantata, none of the other 2 amps have this problem.

Is there a certain limit to the input this unit can take?

I am connecting it via a balanced XLR -> Single ended setup from my Resolution Cantata. I have tried all 3 gain settings and playing with the Bass knob, same deal.

When used with a mini to mini from my Macbook it is fine. 

To be honest I am very disappointed. This should be a pinnacle of the current generation of portable amplifiers. This unit have massive background noise at all 3 gains settings with my w3000anv's, so I can't even imagine what it would do with IEMs. Perhaps it was meant to be used with hard to drive cans? Such as the LCD-3? I guess I'll test it with the LCD and HE-6 later.

My Laracco Diablo has none of these issues. Plus it has a better bass knob.

Perhaps I have a defective unit?

Here is how I A/B test.




Edit: Also at lower volume levels there is severe channel imbalance.


----------



## muzic4life

Quote: 





> To be honest I am very disappointed. This should be a pinnacle of the current generation of portable amplifiers. *This unit have massive background noise at all 3 gains settings* with my w3000anv's, so I can't even imagine what it would do with IEMs.* Perhaps it was meant to be used with hard to drive cans?* Such as the LCD-3? I guess I'll test it with the LCD and HE-6 later.
> 
> My Laracco Diablo has none of these issues. Plus it has a better bass knob.
> 
> Perhaps I have a defective unit?


 
   
  Hi En_R...
  I would agree with you about the noise background. I do not think yours is a defective unit. I am having the same problem. I have read many in the forum they also have this noise issue. However...this noise seems happen only to sensitive cans and iems. Using my HD650 i do not have this noise issue. But  using Sony Z1000, T5P and PS500.. i can still hear the HISS in all gain. And the worse is when using my iems shure 535LE...the hiss is just too loud !
   
  So i guess you might be right...maybe this amps is meant to be used with hard drive cans. I see many people is quite satisfied to pair this amp with LCD2s.


----------



## En_R

muzic4life said:


> Hi En_R...
> I would agree with you about the noise background. I do not think yours is a defective unit. I am having the same problem. I have read many in the forum they also have this noise issue. However...this noise seems happen only to sensitive cans and iems. Using my HD650 i do not have this noise issue. But  using Sony Z1000, T5P and PS500.. i can still hear the HISS in all gain. And the worse is when using my iems shure 535LE...the hiss is just too loud !
> 
> So i guess you might be right...maybe this amps is meant to be used with hard drive cans. I see many people is quite satisfied to pair this amp with LCD2s.




I guess this should be a desktop amp replacement for "audiophiles on the go", not a "portable amp". Unless you have the balls to wear K1000's in public. Someone sell me theirs.

That makes it even more disappointing though. If it was meant as a desktop replacement amp it should have high tolerance for the input vrms.

The XLR balanced output on the Cantata is 5.5v rms, I can't find the max input vrms for this unit anywhere. Perhaps the standard 2v?


----------



## ionicle

Alright, I am seriously freaking out here, guys. I am about to place an order for the MK3, but I am nowhere near USA ( I live in Bulgaria ), and I would like to know for sure if the MK3 would act up with hiss/background noise on me with a CLAS -dB and HD800 in a balanced configuration, because that's how I intend to be using it. A lot of contradictory statements have been placed, a lot of people claiming that this "hiss" issue occurs, seen quite a few comments that HD650s are perfectly fine and no background noise is audible, but noone has commented on how the HD800s sound through that specific config. 
   
  It was either this amp or the SR-71B, and it's not like I can just return it if I don't like it within a day or two. I need to know for sure before I spring that much money.
   
  Also, I've heard that the SR-71B truly shines when in balanced mode, not in single-ended. Is that true and does it outperform the MK3, according to your impressions? I'm considering it cause it's been reported to have a completely silent background and if I receive the MK3 and it starts hissing on me, I'm gonna be furious.


----------



## Currawong

IIRC 5.5V for balanced output is high. I can't find the specs on the Cypher Labs site, but I could have sworn the CLAS had a fairly low output.
   
  IMO, for anyone who is using sensitive IEMs at low volume the IIIB is overkill and my Pico Slim was more suitable. That being said, I did think when I borrowed one it is an excellent amp with full-sized headphones and it was good with the FitEar 334s, though it had had the gain turned right down by ALO beforehand and it worked fine using the SE out of the DACs I have here.


----------



## muzic4life

I use balance to balance cable between clas db and mk3 and single out to headphone/iems. I can tell u yes the hiss is still there when i use my cans/iems with impedance below 80ohm..Especially with iems (except for my sm64 which has 112ohm impedance). For my hd650 i do not hear any hiss but i do not think the clas db is suitable dac to go with it. The gain on clas db is just too low to drive hd650. I prefer using combo hpp1 dac + mk3 to drive my hd650. The gain power is much more suitable.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





muzic4life said:


> I use balance to balance cable between clas db and mk3 and single out to headphone/iems. I can tell u yes the hiss is still there when i use my cans/iems with impedance below 80ohm..Especially with iems (except for my sm64 which has 112ohm impedance). For my hd650 i do not hear any hiss but i do not think the clas db is suitable dac to go with it. The gain on clas db is just too low to drive hd650. I prefer using combo hpp1 dac + mk3 to drive my hd650. The gain power is much more suitable.


 
   
  But what gain setting was on the Rx Mk3 when you were driving the HD650?
   
  To answer Currawong's curiosity, the new CLAS -dB is now at 1.69V whereas the original CLAS from 2 yrs back was 2V. Note that the initial release of -dB were at 1.2V however most of that should have been re-called by now (except for mine).


----------



## muzic4life

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> But what gain setting was on the Rx Mk3 when you were driving the HD650?
> 
> To answer Currawong's curiosity, the new CLAS -dB is now at 1.69V whereas the original CLAS from 2 yrs back was 2V. Note that the initial release of -dB were at 1.2V however most of that should have been re-called by now (except for mine).


 
  Hi Anak..
  The gain that i always use is at high gain. The medium gain is just too low to drive my cans. Although all my cans mostly under 100ohm (except hd650) but with medium gain it does not give me enough power to light up to max performance (though at max volume). I though the clas db will give a bit of power..but sadly is not !  
   
  I still can drive my shure535 or sm3v2 at medium gain with fuller sound. This because they are iems with low impedance. It is not the case with my SM64 which has 112ohm impedance and i must use the high gain to drive it to get a juicy sound. Is that mean my clas db is the one with 1.2V ??


----------



## muzic4life

Btw..thanks for the info regarding the voltage used. I think i should check with Analog Head to confirm which one is mine actually.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





muzic4life said:


> Hi Anak..
> The gain that i always use is at high gain. The medium gain is just too low to drive my cans. Although all my cans mostly under 100ohm (except hd650) but with medium gain it does not give me enough power to light up to max performance (though at max volume). I though the clas db will give a bit of power..but sadly is not !
> 
> I still can drive my shure535 or sm3v2 at medium gain with fuller sound. This because they are iems with low impedance. It is not the case with my SM64 which has 112ohm impedance and i must use the high gain to drive it to get a juicy sound. Is that mean my clas db is the one with 1.2V ??


 
   
  That is most interesting about the gain. Someone else PMed me a few weeks ago about disappointment that it didn't drive his LCD2R2' (or LCD2R1s??) well enough. I tried the early -dB release (with 1.2V) + Rx Mk3 and the prototype LCD closed backs and they sounded loud enough.
   
  I must say I didn't think the DAC power would affect the amp's output power that much (thinking that the Rx Mk3's gain is enough irrespective of the DAC's power).
   
  It should be easy enough to test if you had the 1.2V CLAS -dB. If you used balanced, it would sound out-of-phase.


----------



## muzic4life

I just got reply from friend from AnalogHead (Alo products distributor in Indonesia). It seems not only me mumbling about this issue. They will find out more about this and confirm back to me. So i just have to wait until i know what happen exactly.
   
  Btw..interestingly..i did try to combine HPP1 dac with RxMK3 and the result it gives me better power output. I can drive my hd650 with no problem at all and get a fuller sound (setting MK3 with high gain - volume 50% is very loud already). Does this mean HPP1 dac has more power than my CLAS-db ?


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





muzic4life said:


> I just got reply from friend from AnalogHead (Alo products distributor in Indonesia). It seems not only me mumbling about this issue. They will find out more about this and confirm back to me. So i just have to wait until i know what happen exactly.
> 
> Btw..interestingly..i did try to combine HPP1 dac with RxMK3 and the result it gives me better power output. I can drive my hd650 with no problem at all and get a fuller sound (setting MK3 with high gain - volume 50% is very loud already). *Does this mean HPP1 dac has more power than my CLAS-db ?*


 

 We're probably talking to the same people .
   
  It wouldn't be surprise. Even within the CLASes themselves the power changed. The original CLAS has 2V, whilst the new CLAS -dB has 1.69V.


----------



## ionicle

so, what happened? did it turn out that you got the lower powered CLAS? if so, how can I make sure I am not sent such a CLAS when ordering?


----------



## muzic4life

Yesterday they confirmed that mine is 1.69v. Seems that all the clas db available on the market right now is with 1.69V and yes it is more suitable for iems use or perhaps to drive lower impedance cans. However..as i informed by AnalogHead..there will be another version of clas db with higher voltage and that is 2.1v same to original CLAS. Now...i am not really sure whether this "newer version" is going to be very limited only just to suit the market needs required by AnalogHead in Indonesia OR Cypherlabs is going to make it as an official release version. I do not have any idea on that regards. For my self... maybe i decide just to stay with my current CLAS db (1.69v)..considering most of my cans/iem are not power hungry type. If i wanted to drive let say my HD650..i just pair my RxMK3 with my HPP1 DAC to get a fuller sound...easy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## AJHeadfi

Quote: 





muzic4life said:


> Yesterday they confirmed that mine is 1.69v. Seems that all the clas db available on the market right now is with 1.69V and yes it is more suitable for iems use or perhaps to drive lower impedance cans. However..as i informed by AnalogHead..there will be another version of clas db with higher voltage and that is 2.1v same to original CLAS. Now...i am not really sure whether this "newer version" is going to be very limited only just to suit the market needs required by AnalogHead in Indonesia OR Cypherlabs is going to make it as an official release version. I do not have any idea on that regards. For my self... maybe i decide just to stay with my current CLAS db (1.69v)..considering most of my cans/iem are not power hungry type. If i wanted to drive let say my HD650..i just pair my RxMK3 with my HPP1 DAC to get a fuller sound...easy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I thought the CLAS -db was carefully tuned to work best with the RxMkIIIb, this might be the reason for 1.69V output.


----------



## raelamb

I'm not a great typist and intend to post a more in-depth review, but I will say the RxMkIIIb and the CLAS -db are the perfect pairing. My SR71b which worked well with the original CLAS just did not cut it


----------



## ionicle

The perfect pairing, but for which headphones? They better be perfect for HD800....


----------



## AJHeadfi

Quote: 





ionicle said:


> The perfect pairing, but for which headphones? They better be perfect for HD800....


 
   
  Could be Audeze's LCD in mind by the creators.


----------



## Anthony1

ionicle said:


> The perfect pairing, but for which headphones? They better be perfect for HD800....




Awesome pairing with the LCD3s


----------



## AnakChan

anthony1 said:


> Awesome pairing with the LCD3s


I'm gonna have to agree with Room40 on this. Same with the closed back LCD prototypes too.


----------



## Lan647

Hey people, I've put my HD 800s up for sale because the sound does not appeal to me, and I'm gonna buy an LCD-2 or LCD-3 instead. Because I also suspect power is a problem in my chain (it sounds identical to an iphone for example) I want to disconnect from the grid and go batteries instead. Do you feel the MK3 and something like the Cypher labs algorhythm solo -dB (possibly in balanced mode) makes the LCD-2 and 3 truly shine?

 As I understand it these two portable units are the top choices for portable high-end listening and there's really not much more to be done with the system after you have them. While hi-fi is about the gear, upgrading and trying different things, the portable gear obviously does not allow for the same privilege. And while that may be a bad thing, I'm really the guy who just wants things to WORK and then settle down and listen to music in all it's audiophile glory. No power-related issues, no messing around with tubes etc. 

 You think I'd be happy with this? 

 Thanks!


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Maybe you should hold your HD800 sale until you try the MKIII + CLASdb combo?  I'm planning the same purchase, but a little nervous about the hum reported with low impedance cans.  And Grado is a favorite can brand of mine....


----------



## Lan647

Quote: 





buttuglyjeff said:


> Maybe you should hold your HD800 sale until you try the MKIII + CLASdb combo?  I'm planning the same purchase, but a little nervous about the hum reported with low impedance cans.  And Grado is a favorite can brand of mine....


 
   
  Maybe.. but I know the Audeze sound suits me better anyway. The much acclaimed HD 800 + Leben CS300 combo got destroyed by the Burson HA-160 + LCD-3 combo IMHO..


----------



## muzic4life

@lan647
I do not have lcd2/3 but i head they categorized as hard to drive cans. My experience using combo mk3+clasdb it does not drive my hd650 (i assumed hd800 is harder to drive) sufficiently even at high gain. So i suggest you have it audition first before you buy. I prefer to drive my hd650 using my other combo that is hpp1 dac + mk3 which i think Is more ideal match to drive (enough gain = fuller sound) 

@buttuglyjeff
I just want to let you know...i much prefer to drive my grado ps500 using fostex hpp1 rather than mk3+clasdb. It is more refine and has a better resolution to my ears. It is macth very well with the airyness performance of grado. Using mk3+clasdb is also good. But sometime the highs of some songs is getting a bit wild. And the vocal is less true life.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





muzic4life said:


> @lan647
> I do not have lcd2/3 but i head they categorized as hard to drive cans. *My experience using combo mk3+clasdb it does not drive my hd650 (i assumed hd800 is harder to drive) sufficiently even at high gain*. So i suggest you have it audition first before you buy. I prefer to drive my hd650 using my other combo that is hpp1 dac + mk3 which i think Is more ideal match to drive (enough gain = fuller sound)
> 
> @buttuglyjeff
> I just want to let you know...i much prefer to drive my grado ps500 using fostex hpp1 rather than mk3+clasdb. It is more refine and has a better resolution to my ears. It is macth very well with the airyness performance of grado. Using mk3+clasdb is also good. But sometime the highs of some songs is getting a bit wild. And the vocal is less true life.


 
   
  Rudi0514 mentioned to me the same thing (about his LCD-2R1 or R2) and I'd like to know if you can help clarify one thing...is this the shortcoming of the CLAS -dB or the Rx Mk3? Usually I would have thought it was the amp but it seems the DAC's power output also plays a significant part?


----------



## muzic4life

Hi anakchan...
I spoke to rudi before about this matter. And my buddy at AnalogHead (distributor for Alo products and cypherlabs in Indonesia) we seems to agree that this is because not enough gain from clasdb. So that is why we stil waiting our "upgraded clasdb" to arrived and i believe is gonna be with higher gain (2.1v)


----------



## Lan647

Well, the MK3-B does output only 320mW into 32ohm unbalanced while my M1 amp outputs 1,1W into the same load. So I really don't see where all the fuss about this amp being a powerhouse comes from?? And people say this can drive the HE6? :s

 The Schiit Mjolnir outputs 8W (!) into 32 ohms, that's what I call a powerhouse. 
   
  Or am I missing something??


----------



## flatmap

No experience with the HD 800, LCD2/3, but I use the HD 650's with the
  Rx Mk3-b all the time. 
   
  Single ended input is directly from iPod/iPhone line out.  Using the
  Medium gain setting is all I ever use with this combination -- I can't
  even get to a half turn on the volume knob before it hurts my ears.  
   
  So plenty of power using the iPod line out signal.


----------



## dj nellie

It's funny how some people (like me) think the -dB and MK3 have way too much gain for most headphones used in a portable setting, while others want more gain to use with open-backed headphones that are normally used with a desktop amp.  I guess what we're seeing is that it's near impossible to design a jack-of-all trades portable amp, and that amp makers should stop trying to build and market an "all-rounder" amp.
   
  For people that mainly want to use IEMs and sensitive closed-back portable headphones, there should be a group of amps that drive them with a black background and ample volume range, but provide the musicality and tonal balance missing from some "IEM only" amps and iDevice headphone outs.  
   
  And for people who want a transportable way to listen to their hard-to-drive, open-backed headphones, there should be portable DACs and amps that sound on par with desktop setups.  I felt that the CLAS and MK3 combo did this, at least with the LCD-3, but it seems there are people who feel otherwise.
   
  IMO though, the vast majority of portable amp users want to use their amps with truly portable, noise isolating headphones--which tend to be sensitive.  I've tried too many amps already that are marketed as "great for IEMs" but still seem to be trying for the "works with any headphone" label.  Don't amp makers realize that portable sources and modern music tend to be high output and high gain?


----------



## maguire

Great post mate, I would love amps made just for IEM's only. Others im sure would like to power higher output HP's.


----------



## lee730

I'm sure it is very possible. Just would be more so on the pricey side and you'd need more gain settings available on the device to accommodate for such thing. It's possible for sure.


----------



## maguire

I was meaning a portable amp with just one gain setting for IEM's only.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





maguire said:


> I was meaning a portable amp with just one gain setting for IEM's only.


 

 lol I was referring to the post above yours (an amp that could cater to both sensitive IEMs and hard to drive heaphones). It is possible but it woud require multiple gain settings available on the amp..
   
  Anyways, there are amps available that specifically cater to IEMs. The UHA4 and Pico Slim are two of them. But personally my 2 favorite so far are the Tralucent T1 and the UHA6 MKII.  Their volume pots are not as precise at extremely low volumes like the UHA4 or Pico Slim but sound quality wise they crush them both .


----------



## EtherMD

lan647 said:


> Hey people, I've put my HD 800s up for sale because the sound does not appeal to me, and I'm gonna buy an LCD-2 or LCD-3 instead. Because I also suspect power is a problem in my chain (it sounds identical to an iphone for example) I want to disconnect from the grid and go batteries instead. Do you feel the MK3 and something like the Cypher labs algorhythm solo -dB (possibly in balanced mode) makes the LCD-2 and 3 truly shine?
> 
> 
> As I understand it these two portable units are the top choices for portable high-end listening and there's really not much more to be done with the system after you have them. While hi-fi is about the gear, upgrading and trying different things, the portable gear obviously does not allow for the same privilege. And while that may be a bad thing, I'm really the guy who just wants things to WORK and then settle down and listen to music in all it's audiophile glory. No power-related issues, no messing around with tubes etc.
> ...



I personally love the combination of the CLAS -dB and the ALO Rx Mk3-B with my Audeze LCD-2's. Thought about going for the LCD-3's, but decided the extra $1000 wasn't worth it. I'm currently going all balanced using an ALO cable between the CLAS & Rx Mk3 and Moon Audio Silver Dragon balanced cables. After the initial burn in of the cables, I'm definitely pleased with the addition the silver made, but it did sound a bit harsh initially. It's been a great set up for rock, jazz & classical -- I've spent way too many late nights just lying on the couch listening to music.


----------



## Mavwong

I shall contribute my impression after a month of using latest CLAS db and RX3b.
   
  I haven't receive balance to balance ic between clas and rx3 so all the below impression all in single ended config. Source is ip4 usb to CLAS using the stock usb IC that comes with the CLAS.
   
  One word: Impressive.
   
  I tried a few high end portable amp demo set at one of the shop here in singapore none impress me. I own pico dac/amp before and that doesn't impress me either so I ditch portable setup all together and go for desktop setup. Now using MDAC with lyr with ecc188 tube. Till I come to know there's balance portable setup I straight jump with this setup after short audit.
   
  I found this amp need warmup, sound better if you feel the amp is warm. Cold start sound harsh.
   
  First I use with HD600 defoam, stock cable: first I notice it's very dynamic yet full bodied, high are airy, Sound with a lot of space, layer, clear, distinguish. of course this headphone doesn't give you speaker like staging but I can still feel the space and airiness. Bass is deep and tight, I have the bass nob turn close to max, sound fuller. Plenty of volume left at high gain setting. Enjoy listen to this setup a lot.
   
  second I try put on LCD2 with mandrof cable that I made: similar to the above. but mid sound less forward which I like. Better layering and staging as compare to HD600. Bass is little less then hd600 still I consider great. As with HD600, there's plenty of volume. In short good paring with lcd2 r2.
   
  I got Jh16 as well in single ended mode as balance cable hasn't arrive. Ok, even at low gain, the hiss is there, for sure. for single ended user, there's a easy solution, get a inline attenuator and turn down the attenuator nob from max till you can't hear any hiss. then up the volume of the RX3, this method you still get plenty of volume, if not change to mid or high gain. Somehow I feel for JH16 this rx3 is really overkill, lolz. I will wait for balance setup to pass commend on this pair. Not sure if in balance mode will the noise get better, if not, balance user may find it a problem as it not easy to made balance attenuator (can't even find the connector)
   
  The only thing I not happy about this RX3 is the volume imbalance issue at low setting. At cold it's worse, after warm up, gets better, but I still paranoid about the imbalance thing as it made me feels it always imbalance even after warm up or crack up the volume its get to the point of indistinguishable.
   
  I hope there's a better volume nob with tighter spec, this amp deserve much better volume attenuator.


----------



## flatmap

Very nice review of the CLAS dB + Rx MkII pairing.  Really appreciate your
  observations.


----------



## gelomeister

This amp is pure power. Loving how it pairs with the Algo Solo, and how it can drive the bigger mid-fi cans. I use it to drive IEMs too (an IE8 and a SE535); I personally think it's too much for the IE800 (too sensitive).
   
  I find myself smiling when I plug in my HD650 (I honestly don't find the need to go past med gain). At this point I think the only thing left for me to do with the Mk-3 is to pair it with a -dB and do an a/b with the Solo.


----------



## Anthony1

Quote: 





mavwong said:


> The only thing I not happy about this RX3 is the volume imbalance issue at low setting. At cold it's worse, after warm up, gets better, but I still paranoid about the imbalance thing as it made me feels it always imbalance even after warm up or crack up the volume its get to the point of indistinguishable.


 
  Mine doesnt suffer that issue although I dont use it with IEMs (occasionally IE8's) but mainly full size cans. I'm annoyed (but tolerate) with the scratchy volume pot so be warned if you suffer from OCD you may have an issue here. For the hell of me I cant tell if its the RX3B or the -dB or the combination. What I will say is the SQ trumps the issue hence why I still have them.


----------



## gelomeister

I'm getting an imbalance too, but only at very low volume on low gain. Never saw it as much of an issue as it is way below my usual listening level.


----------



## sinkr

Quote: 





audiowood said:


> If my source is single ended and output is balance, will that make any differences or do I got to have both balance in and out to hear real improvement over the single ended. I am contemplating on getting balance cable for in and out.


 
   
  Hi @Audiowood,
   
  Can you confirm if I used a single ended input to the MK3-B, and a balanced output to the headphones/IEMs that it works?  
   
  My main concern is that single ended in/out and balanced in/out are separate and preclude mixing.  I'm thinking about ordering JH-16s and a Moon Audio balanced cable, but will continue driving from my HP-P1 for the foreseeable future.


----------



## flatmap

I have a Mk III-b and use it with single ended input and balanced output... so can confirm this works fine.


----------



## sinkr

flatmap said:


> I have a Mk III-b and use it with single ended input and balanced output... so can confirm this works fine.




@flatmap: thank you! I'll actually be ordering my JH-16 and Moon Audio cable combo today or tomorrow!


----------



## feverfive

Does anyone find having the inputs & outputs on the opposite ends of the amp to be inconvenient?  I was strongly considering this, but the input/output config means having something connected on each end.  I might be able to overlook that given it's pure awesomeness in performance, but I know myself...it will bug me.  And I don't want to be "bugged" by a $650 amp


----------



## flatmap

Quote: 





feverfive said:


> Does anyone find having the inputs & outputs on the opposite ends of the amp to be inconvenient?  I was strongly considering this, but the input/output config means having something connected on each end.  I might be able to overlook that given it's pure awesomeness in performance, but I know myself...it will bug me.  And I don't want to be "bugged" by a $650 amp


 
  If you use a LOD cable, then I'd recommend the 'right angle' or 'low rider' style  -- since the amp will be sitting on the input cable when it's in your pocket.


----------



## feverfive

Quote: 





flatmap said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I'd actually be using a mini to mini short interconnect (from the headphone/line-out of my RWAK100), so low profile right angle 3.5mm plugs would be important for me w/ this application.  Gonna mull it over; don't feel like having to sell this 30 days after getting it...yeah, I'm picky.  I know this.  =p


----------



## cn11

I'm able to enjoy my Mad Dog T50RPs at home tonight thanks to a newly picked up Rx Mk3. Sounds great, and drives the orthos with authority. 
   
  I think I got an early amp though, since I do hear substantial hiss on low gain with my Fitear TG!334s. But I was expecting that, and I bought it mainly to drive the Mad Dogs. Wonderful amp so far.


----------



## feverfive

My MK3 was delivered to me earlier tonight..  I plugged it into charge, and at first, the light was green.  But after a few minutes, it started blinking...a slow blink.  I just let it charge like that for over 2 hours, and it was blinking the whole time.  I finally got impatient, and hooked up my RWAK100 & plugged in my IEMs to give it a listen.  Too early to give impression beyond saying, sound-wise, it kicks the utter living crap out of the Arrow 4G that was delivered to me only a week ago.  It's still plugged in, and now the light blinks, alternating between green & blue (which I seen posted elsewhere).  I'm still unsure whether I should be concerned about th eblinking green light when charging & not powered on.  It's been 3 hours, and I've been listening while charging for about 35 minutes, and this thing still isn't fully charged.


----------



## raelamb

Hmmm....sounds like you should call Ken at ALO. Something seems amiss. Congratulations on a great purchase though. Awesome amp


----------



## flatmap

Quote: 





feverfive said:


> My MK3 was delivered to me earlier tonight..  I plugged it into charge, and at first, the light was green.  But after a few minutes, it started blinking...a slow blink.  I just let it charge like that for over 2 hours, and it was blinking the whole time.  ....


 
  Did the blinking stop?  The instructions say that, "the indicator flashes between colors during changes in the battery power levels."  So definitely sounds like it should reach a point in charging where the indicator lamp turns off and it is fully charged.
   
  If not, then agree it's time to contact ALO.  They're very helpful in my experience.


----------



## feverfive

Quote: 





flatmap said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  After a short conversation w/ them late last week, they said I should return it...sounded like a bad power supply.  It got weirder after my initial post--the LED started blinking a very pale green...as if the LED wasn't getting enough juice to light it all the way.  I used it unplugged, and ran out of power only 3 hours in.  I already got my replacement today, and am sending mine back tomorrow.  I was impressed they shipped the replacement so quickly, no questions asked beyond initial attempt at diagnosing the issue.  I am listening right now to the replacement after its first full charge.  My initial impression stands:  it utterly destroys the 4G Arrow in every possible way sound-wise.  Not to bag on the Arrow...it's amazing what that thin little thing can do.  I've only purchased two items from ALO:  AK100 (sent to Vinnie for his mod) & now the MK3.  Their no b.s. way in dealing w/ me is appreciated, and I am the type to be loyal, so ALO has a new long-term customer.


----------



## DICOM

+1 re: Ken and ALO. I recently purchased an MK3-B to pair with a pair of FitEar ToGo 334s and the AK100. I found the hiss on the amp to be too much for my tastes. Ken graciously accepted my return and I am now eagerly awaiting delivery of the International, which he feels has a lower noise floor than the MK3-B.


----------



## gelomeister

Quote: 





dicom said:


> +1 re: Ken and ALO. I recently purchased an MK3-B to pair with a pair of FitEar ToGo 334s and the AK100. I found the hiss on the amp to be too much for my tastes. Ken graciously accepted my return and I am now eagerly awaiting delivery of the International, which he feels has a lower noise floor than the MK3-B.


 
   
  Ditto. Currently rocking a 334 loaner and I find the MK3-B too powerful. It's currently paired with a National.


----------



## ecva

I got a "temporary" trade of the Rx Mk3-B for my Continental V3 and I am impressed.  I noticed the mk3 expanding the soundstage further and the bass tightened a little bit.  The only thing that irritates me is the channel imbalance.  Full volume on Low gain is not enough for my Westone 4R unfortunately as I listen to music pretty loudly.  Medium gain is ok but my listening level is to the point wherein a little turn of the volume down would give channel imbalance.  Other than that I am enjoying this combination with my CLAS.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

ALO has been out of this amp for a little bit now. I'm wondering if anyone has heard anything in regards to lead time/changes/updates?
   
_edit - just got an email from ALO saying the amp is back in stock.  So a "never mind" is i__n order..._


----------



## sinkr

After having used my RXMKIII for several months, going between Etymotic ER4P/S and an Audez'e LCD-3 w/ a Moon Audio Silver Dragon v3, I recently received my Tralucent 1plus2s.  All was great 'til I hooked the 1plus2s to the RXMKIII.
   
  Long story short, with the gain all the way down, no source, single or double ended, there exists a hiss that the ALO produces that is unavoidable and is apparent over music that has quiet or low volume segments in it.
   
  I wrote ALO Audio about this phenomenon, received the automatic standard disclaimer email stating that "they'll get to me when they get to me, etc;" 4 days ago and still no response.
   
  Needless to say, I've moved on to a Ray Samuels SR71B, which Gavin at Tralucent used to test my balanced 1plus2s, which does not produce this noticeable hiss.
   
  Your mileage may vary, but if you buy a really sensitive pair of IEMs, be warned that you may get almost unbearable hiss and non-existent or laisse faire 'support' from ALO on this, or other issues you may have.


----------



## midnightwalker

I would say the RX MK3-B has high noise floor than other portable amps due to its power. I have no problem to pair it with the SM64. However, the noise floor is high when I pair it with the Jh16, UE11. This can be solved by using the impedance adapter


----------



## muzic4life

I have no problem too with my sm64-v2. That maybe because sm64 has higher impedance that is 95ohm (the v1 is higher). With other iem the hiss is there no matter what. And shure 535le has it worst. My clas db with higher output will soon be arriving. From i ve been told..the hiss is even higher...that is a bad news. 

And yeah...static noise + imbalance channel are all in too on mine. Sad. Otherwise it could be more to love.


----------



## sinkr

Quote: 





midnightwalker said:


> I would say the RX MK3-B has high noise floor than other portable amps due to its power. I have no problem to pair it with the SM64. However, the noise floor is high when I pair it with the Jh16, UE11. This can be solved by using the impedance adapter


 
  I was able to see a similar effect w/ the ER4-P/S adaptor, reducing the hiss to an acceptable level, but I had my 1plus2s wired for the balanced connector and had no way of putting impedance in the path w/o hacking up the cable.
   
  I solved my issue by getting a new SR71-B, and so far, so good and I can at least begin to break my Tralucents in.
   
  In terms of power, the SR71-B drives my Audez'e LCD-3s just fine.  One day I will sit down and do some serious A/B testing, but out of the gate, I'd say that there's not a power issue, but I understand that the LCD-3 while being harder to drive, isn't the hardest set of phones out there to drive.


----------



## sinkr

Quote: 





muzic4life said:


> I have no problem too with my sm64-v2. That maybe because sm64 has higher impedance that is 95ohm (the v1 is higher). With other iem the hiss is there no matter what. And shure 535le has it worst. My clas db with higher output will soon be arriving. From i ve been told..the hiss is even higher...that is a bad news.
> 
> And yeah...static noise + imbalance channel are all in too on mine. Sad. Otherwise it could be more to love.


 
  The hiss I had coming from my RK-MK3B had nothing to do with the input source, so I'd say adding in the CLAS will not change that.
   
  For instance, I could get the same hiss with the volume on just enough to power up the amp, no single ended or balanced input, and the Tralucent 1plus2s plugged in.
   
  There was just no getting away from the hiss with these IEMs connected to the ALO.  
   
  Anyhow, life's too short to use an amp that puts out that much hiss at quite a premium for what it is, from a company that can't see fit to respond to its customers within a few days' time.  (7 days now and counting...)
   
  No thanks, for what this stuff costs, I expect much better service and will make no bones about airing that type of dirty laundry.
   
  I just hope I can sell this thing now that the cat's kinda, somewhat outta the bag.


----------



## muzic4life

I think i am agree with you. I just recieved my clas db (which claimed to be a newer version but i could not find any improvement in term of power output). Pairing my clas db with other amps i do not find any hiss. They just dead silence. But once i plugged my mk3...there you go the hiss. I did comparison too just to measure the hiss issue...the hiss i noticed from mk3 alone is slighty lesser versus when it paired with clas db..but anyway still too hissing for me. I always think this kind of problem should not be had considering the premium price. That is my biggest let down with rxmk3..and i decided to put it up for sale.


----------



## sinkr

Quote: 





muzic4life said:


> I think i am agree with you. I just recieved my clas db (which claimed to be a newer version but i could not find any improvement in term of power output). Pairing my clas db with other amps i do not find any hiss. They just dead silence. But once i plugged my mk3...there you go the hiss. I did comparison too just to measure the hiss issue...the hiss i noticed from mk3 alone is slighty lesser versus when it paired with clas db..but anyway still too hissing for me. I always think this kind of problem should not be had considering the premium price. That is my biggest let down with rxmk3..and i decided to put it up for sale.


 
  (beating a dead horse here)
   
  I still have yet to get a response from them.  Pretty pathetic support;  So far so good w/ the SR71B, however.


----------



## muzic4life

..and a dead horse surely won't wake 

I hope clas db will be a good pairing too my coming RSA Intruder. Can't wait to try that.


----------



## midnightwalker

Quote: 





sinkr said:


> (beating a dead horse here)
> 
> I still have yet to get a response from them.  Pretty pathetic support;  So far so good w/ the SR71B, however.


 
   
  What did you ask them, sinkr? May be I can help.


----------



## AnakChan

I must say that's strange. ALO has always been responsive to me. I've never had any trouble with communication with them. I've even sent Viber messages to Ken and he gets back to me.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

....and they are out of stock of the RX MkIII again.


----------



## sinkr

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> I must say that's strange. ALO has always been responsive to me. I've never had any trouble with communication with them. I've even sent Viber messages to Ken and he gets back to me.


 
   
  On 4/23, I sent an email to _info ALO audio <info@aloaudio.com>_, which is the address listed at http://www.aloaudio.com/contact-us.  Still no response, after the initial "we'll get to you when we get to you auto response."
   
  Whatever--I could have pursued it further, but I went in a different direction; one email should have been enough.


----------



## precsmo

Hi, probably it is a little off topic, but I really need everyone's advice. I'm looking for an amp exclusively for my Compact Monitors Stage 3 CIEM, which is only 18ohms. At 1st I've short listed to Pico Slim or RSA the Shadows, but the SR71-B really draw my attention as it seems like an one time upgrade for all. I've HD650 but my priority is my CIEM.

Now I'm worrying if the SR71-B is way too overkilled and the gain is way too high for sensitive IEMs even at the lowest gain, in balanced mode? I'm really tempted with the SR71-B, but very worried if it is just way too powerful for CIEMs, further more, I've been only seeing reviews which the amp is praised to heaven but with full size headphone, it is very hard to find someone talk about the amp with sensitive iem.

Really appreciate if some experience users of SR71-B can help out here. Thank you!


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





precsmo said:


> Hi, probably it is a little off topic, but I really need everyone's advice. I'm looking for an amp exclusively for my Compact Monitors Stage 3 CIEM, which is only 18ohms. At 1st I've short listed to Pico Slim or RSA the Shadows, but the SR71-B really draw my attention as it seems like an one time upgrade for all. I've HD650 but my priority is my CIEM.
> 
> Now I'm worrying if the SR71-B is way too overkilled and the gain is way too high for sensitive IEMs even at the lowest gain, in balanced mode? I'm really tempted with the SR71-B, but very worried if it is just way too powerful for CIEMs, further more, I've been only seeing reviews which the amp is praised to heaven but with full size headphone, it is very hard to find someone talk about the amp with sensitive iem.
> 
> Really appreciate if some experience users of SR71-B can help out here. Thank you!


 
   
  I emailed ALO recently, because I was concerned that my Grado phones might experience the hiss that some with sensitive IEMs have already complained about.  Their reply was the mkIII does have a higher level of ground noise then their "International" amp/dac (those are the 2 I'm choosing between) but with even Grados it shouldn't be an issue, like it is with some IEMs.
   
  But RSA amps tend to be dead quiet, even the beefy SR-71B.


----------



## precsmo

buttuglyjeff said:


> I emailed ALO recently, because I was concerned that my Grado phones might experience the hiss that some with sensitive IEMs have already complained about.  Their reply was the mkIII does have a higher level of ground noise then their "International" amp/dac (those are the 2 I'm choosing between) but with even Grados it shouldn't be an issue, like it is with some IEMs.
> 
> But RSA amps tend to be dead quiet, even the beefy SR-71B.




Thank you for the info! I've made my mind and paid for the Meier Quickstep instead, it has great reviews like no others, most importantly, it is the most affordable for me given the performance it has.


----------



## sinkr

Quote: 





precsmo said:


> Hi, probably it is a little off topic, but I really need everyone's advice. I'm looking for an amp exclusively for my Compact Monitors Stage 3 CIEM, which is only 18ohms. At 1st I've short listed to Pico Slim or RSA the Shadows, but the SR71-B really draw my attention as it seems like an one time upgrade for all. I've HD650 but my priority is my CIEM.
> 
> Now I'm worrying if the SR71-B is way too overkilled and the gain is way too high for sensitive IEMs even at the lowest gain, in balanced mode? I'm really tempted with the SR71-B, but very worried if it is just way too powerful for CIEMs, further more, I've been only seeing reviews which the amp is praised to heaven but with full size headphone, it is very hard to find someone talk about the amp with sensitive iem.
> 
> Really appreciate if some experience users of SR71-B can help out here. Thank you!


 
  Not off topic, but the reason why I switched from the ALO to the SR71B because there existed a hiss on my Traluncent 1plus2s, regardless of gain or whether or not an input source was connected.
   
  This does not occur on the SR71B and I'd consider the Tralucents to be in the 'very sensitive IEM category'.


----------



## muzic4life

Technically...the RxMK3 is better than International. But that ground noise turned me down. While i do love the sound from mk3...but i feel the international has quiter background noise and the sound is cleaner after all. And the rsa intruder beats them both..in term of clarity and detailing not to mention it has almost a dead silence background.


----------



## Musicdiddy

Hi, I have just ordered a pair of balanced Mad Dogs from Dan to use with my Solo and RxMk3 but the termination on the headphone cable is a 4 pin XLR whereas the balanced socket on the amp is a square design. Does anyone know where I can get an adaptor please apart from ALO?


----------



## AnakChan

musicdiddy said:


> Hi, I have just ordered a pair of balanced Mad Dogs from Dan to use with my Solo and RxMk3 but the termination on the headphone cable is a 4 pin XLR whereas the balanced socket on the amp is a square design. Does anyone know where I can get an adaptor please apart from ALO?


quite a few makers should be able to do it. The square connector is actually called Kobiconn but better known in the audio circles as the RSA protector/SR-71b balanced connector cos Ray made it popular with his amps.

Try asking Whiplash, Moon Audio, Toxic Cables, Double Helix, etc.

What's wrong with asking ALO BTW??


----------



## Musicdiddy

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> What's wrong with asking ALO BTW??


 
  Thanks for that.
   
  Nothing wrong with ALO, I have sent them an email but just wanted to see if anybody else can do them.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





musicdiddy said:


> Hi, I have just ordered a pair of balanced Mad Dogs from Dan to use with my Solo and RxMk3 but the termination on the headphone cable is a 4 pin XLR whereas the balanced socket on the amp is a square design. Does anyone know where I can get an adaptor please apart from ALO?


 
   
  BTG Audio too...
   
  Brian is making me the opposite of what you want, for the HiFi-M8


----------



## SwanSong

monotune said:


> I am listening Balanced out! Love it! Well worth the switch to Balanced. My old set up. I used an ibasso DAC out of my CLAS (Digital Out) Just to have the Balanced into my SR71B. After repeated tests it seemed to be a hair better that way. I opted to let go of all that when I put the RX3 into the chain. It did not seem to need it. I am sure the CLAS will have a Balanced in when it gets it's update. Too many rumors. I would be a happy man if that happened soon.
> 
> I also saw on this forum about being able to dive the HE6. My guess is that they will drive them well. My RX2 had plenty of power to drive the LCD3 with no problem. That headphone likes juice. The RX3 seems to have a lot more horsepower.




What's the diff driving the LCD3 from the mk3 vs a good non portable amp?


----------



## Mavwong

Same goes to me lolz. but the sound quality is just too good to let it go, till next one comes that don't have the channel imbalance issue.
   
  Now I totally don't listen to ciem using rx3, it's just too overkill.
   
  I use it with hd600 very happy 
   
  recently I sold my full size dac (MDAC) and don't have any dac for my speaker setup, I put this CLAS and RX3b combo driving my power amp, wow! sound so good compare to just DAC direct. Love the bass and dynamics!
   
   
  Quote: 





ecva said:


> I got a "temporary" trade of the Rx Mk3-B for my Continental V3 and I am impressed.  I noticed the mk3 expanding the soundstage further and the bass tightened a little bit.  The only thing that irritates me is the channel imbalance.  Full volume on Low gain is not enough for my Westone 4R unfortunately as I listen to music pretty loudly.  Medium gain is ok but my listening level is to the point wherein a little turn of the volume down would give channel imbalance.  Other than that I am enjoying this combination with my CLAS.


----------



## sinkr

Quote: 





swansong said:


> What's the diff driving the LCD3 from the mk3 vs a good non portable amp?


 
  As much as I've railed on the MK3 for producing hiss in my Tralucent 1plus2s, I'd say that the MK3 drove my LCD-3s just as well as my Mjolnir.
   
  I don't say that with any empirical evidence other than when I switched between my desktop to mobile rig, I wasn't lamenting the fact that I didn't have the Mjolnir in the mix.
   
  There probably are differences, but for my purposes, I was completely happy either way.
   
  I've not spent a lot of time with the LCD-3s and the SR71B, but I'd say that the SR71B may do just as good of a job as the MK3.
   
  All pure conjecture on my part with little real testing to back it up.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





sinkr said:


> As much as I've railed on the MK3 for producing hiss in my Tralucent 1plus2s, I'd say that the MK3 drove my LCD-3s just as well as my Mjolnir.
> 
> I don't say that with any empirical evidence other than when I switched between my desktop to mobile rig, I wasn't lamenting the fact that I didn't have the Mjolnir in the mix.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Both are powerhouse little amps.  I love my MkIII, but I'm only a headphone guy.  And I'm sure I'll add a SR71B, to the fold at a later date...


----------



## Omphalopsychite

I'd like to thank everyone for taking the time to share your impressions of the MkIII. I was about to buy one but after reading about the hiss with sensitive earphones (I have F111's) and the lack of responsiveness from ALO I decided to get a Portaphile 627X even though it cost significantly more here in OZ.  Living in a small town half way between Melbourne and Sydney I have no way of listining to kit so I depend on what I can read on the web.
   
  Cheers,
   
  O.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

It looks like ALO upgraded the Mk3, and its now the Rx Mk3 B+ is on the site...
   
http://www.aloaudio.com/amplifiers/rx-mk3-b
   
  The most obvious upgrade is the battery.  Now its boasted at 19 hours, which is double what I get with my original Mk3.  The bass boost is a little grey.  Is it the same, or was it tweeked?


----------



## Anthony1

Wonder if they have ironed out the quality issues like the IEM channel imbalance at low levels


----------



## LFC_SL

The website has a very very short indication the sound has been tuned: http://www.aloaudio.com/faq


----------



## SECT

Are there any online vendors selling the the solo and rx3 together as a combo?
Having checked recently I don't see this option through ALO audios' website..


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





sect said:


> Are there any online vendors selling the the solo and rx3 together as a combo?
> Having checked recently I don't see this option through ALO audios' website..


 
   
  Not in the US.  I had to order mine through ALO + TTVJ....


----------



## SECT

buttuglyjeff said:


> Not in the US.  I had to order mine through ALO + TTVJ....




thanks for the reply. To clarify for my sake, do you know of someone outside of the US selling as a combo?


----------



## Capri87

Hi guys, I need some advice from you all...At the moment, I'm contemplating into changing my iem plug to a balanced one.. My current rig is MS-AK100, SM64 v2 with toxic silver poison cable, uber mini to mini and of course rx mk3b+ amp... So is it advisable for me to change my iem plug to a balanced connector so that it is SE input and balanced output.. Will there be a significant enhancement in sound quality? Thanks in advance!


----------



## monotune

No I never did... Sorry to be so late on coming back to this thread. It's been a busy year.


----------



## monotune

I have been really bad about coming to the forums this year....

Just scanning now but let me reply to the most recent person here. Balanced vs. SE. I am thinking more and more that is its just different not better or worse. I personally like Balanced more. I am going to start a new thread about the new RXMKIII B+  I love it! got it the day after it was announced. I also want to leave some impressions of the AK120. These forums are absolutely wonderful and so helpful.


----------



## Capri87

monotune said:


> I have been really bad about coming to the forums this year....
> 
> Just scanning now but let me reply to the most recent person here. Balanced vs. SE. I am thinking more and more that is its just different not better or worse. I personally like Balanced more. I am going to start a new thread about the new RXMKIII B+  I love it! got it the day after it was announced. I also want to leave some impressions of the AK120. These forums are absolutely wonderful and so helpful.




Hi monotune, welcome back to the forum! Anyway back to my question, I meant is it worth to have SE input and balanced output? Cos'i ever heard from someone that this configuration doesn't help much... Ideally, it should be either 100% SE or 100% balanced.. Cannot partial SE in, and partial balanced out... Is this true?


----------



## Capri87

Oh and I definitely am looking forward to your mk3b+ appreciation thread!


----------



## LFC_SL

I will be ordering it too but waiting to see if a UK retailer will take it on before reverting to Plan A of importing. Won't say who they are as they will likely be annoyed lol. Either way it will probably be an August arrival.


----------



## Dragoon47

Advice on the following please I have read through the thread and now leaning toward the international rather than the RX3. I have RWAK - 100S, LCD3, W3000 ANV and Future Sonic MG6PRO
Toxic balanced cable for IEM and a right angled mini just waiting on delivery
After a vast amount of reading I still cannot decide on which amp will be best? I am lucky as I can change my order after putting decision on hold, would welcome thoughts on the above and is anyone running something similar thank you


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Quote: 





dragoon47 said:


> Advice on the following please I have read through the thread and now leaning toward the international rather than the RX3. I have RWAK -


 
  You have RWAK, why? - because the AK100 has a headphone output impedance of 22ohms, replacing that with the International would defeat the price and point of the RWAK100 mod(1ohm), because the International output impedance is 21ohms.
  As for the other products in the ALO lineup no-one seems to know their output impedance.
   
  decide also whether you want an Amp or a DAC/Amp also.
   
  Best ask on the ak100 thread imho. 
   
  also a link for output impedance , aim for less than 1ohm.
  http://monoadc.blog64.fc2.com/blog-entry-99.html


----------



## Dragoon47

Because with the RWAK 100 mod you need to amp. I am concerned with the reported hiss and therefore I want to make the right decision also there are mixed views on this, cheers


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Quote: 





dragoon47 said:


> Because with the RWAK 100 mod you need to amp. I am concerned with the reported hiss and therefore I want to make the right decision also there are mixed views on this, cheers


 
  Are you talking about the RWAK100-S then? That is the one that NEEDs an amp to function. 
   
  If you are talking about the RWAK100 impedance mod, then again If you choose an amp, select one with a low output impedance or its a pointless exercise.
   
  My `why?` was purely rhetorical.
   
  Good luck.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

I have the Mk3 and since I only use headphones, I have zero "hiss" issue....


----------



## flatmap

Quote: 





dragoon47 said:


> Advice on the following please I have read through the thread and now leaning toward the international rather than the RX3. I have RWAK - 100S, LCD3, W3000 ANV and Future Sonic MG6PRO


 
  I haven't heard the International, but for me, a big factor would be be the built-in USB DAC.  That's a big feature that the Rx Mk III
  doesn't have.  On the other hand, RX MkIII has loads of power and lots of impact.  All of your investment goes into the amp circuit.
   
   If you don't already have a DAC, then the International is going to be super convenient.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Quote: 





flatmap said:


> I haven't heard the International, but for me, a big factor would be be the built-in USB DAC.  That's a big feature that the Rx Mk III
> doesn't have.  On the other hand, RX MkIII has loads of power and lots of impact.  All of your investment goes into the amp circuit.
> 
> If you don't already have a DAC, then the International is going to be super convenient.


 
   
  FYI,
   
  Vinnie's RWAK100-S has a very impressive DAC with true "line out".  It's more about the amp...


----------



## Dragoon47

International it is as its difficult on returns here down under!


----------



## Grev

Assume you're getting it from A2A? They're very good with returns.


----------



## Dragoon47

Not on this occasion I am afraid and they were Luke warm with regards to the $ exchange rate
I am still waiting for one lead so it wil be a couple of weeks but I am sure I will be happy
Cheers


----------



## Grev

I guess that is so, I thought about getting the CLAS-db from them, a bit too dear...


----------



## iamdacow

Question here, how would you people describe the sound of the RXmk3B?


----------



## Capri87

I'm using the mk3b+ though....definitely the wide soundstage...whole sound presentation is more of encompassing your whole head, rather than "in your face" kind...very good instrument separation and staging...I can clearly hear the position of the instruments playing...also very hollow and airy sound...not aggressive sound which makes whole listening experience comfortable and enjoyable...I had d-zero, predator and vorzuge duo before...this amp certainly is my best portable amp and on its own league...


----------



## AnakChan

capri87 said:


> I'm using the mk3b+ though....definitely the wide soundstage...whole sound presentation is more of encompassing your whole head, rather than "in your face" kind...very good instrument separation and staging...I can clearly hear the position of the instruments playing...also very hollow and airy sound...not aggressive sound which makes whole listening experience comfortable and enjoyable...I had d-zero, predator and vorzuge duo before...this amp certainly is my best portable amp and on its own league...



 
 I'd love to hear your thoughts of your Rx Mk3 vs the Vorzuge AmpDuo if I may. I own the Rx Mk3 (non +), and I've heard the AmpDuo before and each has its place but I'd like to hear your perspective if I may.


----------



## Capri87

anakchan said:


> I'd love to hear your thoughts of your Rx Mk3 vs the Vorzuge AmpDuo if I may. I own the Rx Mk3 (non +), and I've heard the AmpDuo before and each has its place but I'd like to hear your perspective if I may.




Hi Anak 

I'll try as I've sold off my vorzuge duo so this is based on my memory of the sound... Comparing these 2,i find that mk3b+ is better than vorzuge quite a large margin... Only area that vorzuge duo is better is the bass.. I like the bass of vorz, very clean and doesnt overkill and doesn't bleed into the mids..I like the very black background of it too, which Mk3b doesn't provide me that well... Also, vorz gave me the impression of "in your face" signature.. Soundstage, imaging, staging, vocals wise are ok, but Mk3b is a lot better.. Listening experience with Mk3b is just totally different.. If bass of Mk3b can be a little more, that will be perfect... This is my humble opinion 

What about you? I would like to hear your opinions since u have listened to both of them as well  

By the way, this is my setup (not sure whether this will affect anything) 

DAP: MS AK100 
IEM: Earsonics SM64 v2, with toxic silver poison cable
Interconnect: Uber mini-mini 


Edwin


----------



## LFC_SL

That is interesting because + model has the tweaked bass dial right. And still a noisy background?


----------



## Capri87

lfc_sl said:


> That is interesting because + model has the tweaked bass dial right. And still a noisy background?




I think for other sensitive iem, the hissing still persists.. But as my sm64 has quite a high impedance, it is doing fine for me, not much of an issue .. It's not noisy, just that it's not complete black/dark background which in this aspect, I prefer intruder...


----------



## LFC_SL

I tested MK3 non-plus model with my PFE 232 (47 ohm). Could not really detect hiss but then it was meet conditions so quite a large caveat given IEM hiss has been consistently quoted in this thread (and I have read every post!).
   
  Have narrowed down my choice to Pico Power and MK3+. I am still hoping for someone to report on both ha


----------



## Capri87

lfc_sl said:


> I tested MK3 non-plus model with my PFE 232 (47 ohm). Could not really detect hiss but then it was meet conditions so quite a large caveat given IEM hiss has been consistently quoted in this thread (and I have read every post!).
> 
> Have narrowed down my choice to Pico Power and MK3+. I am still hoping for someone to report on both ha




I've tested with yamaha eph-100 and I still hear discernible hiss.. Not sure about this iem impedance though


----------



## bcollier

There is a definite hiss (even in balanced) with my JH16s. The background is nowhere near as black as my pico slim and the hiss is very audible when nothing is playing, but as soon as the music starts you will stop caring  Everything about the actual sound is excellent, and it also handles my LCD-2s in balanced with authority. There is also a channel imbalance at super-low volumes as is typical with analog pots --- but if you are in low gain even with sensitive IEMs i get past this for normal listening levels.
   
  The pico slim is awesome (tiny, long battery life, totally black, perfect channel balance), but overall I prefer the tone, punch and authority of the MK3 even with the IEMs. Obviously it is a much larger piece of kit with much shorter battery life, so I definitely enjoy having both around.
   
  I'm usually feeding it out of a CLAS -DB rig, if that helps give context to the comparison.


----------



## raelamb

I must be the luckiest man in the world of Head-fi because I have total black when using my JH-16's with the MKIIIB. Now of course I'll hear analogue tape hiss with older recordings but inbetween tracks nothing. I'll just consider myself fortunate.


----------



## Mavwong

wah.... with rx3b and the bass turn to max and still say bass not enough... Zzzz.... Not sure what hp you using, but with my deform hd600, the hp is already vibrating, I got tight, deep, kick ass bass from clas db -> balance ic -> rx3b -> either single ended or balance hd600.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

I'm listening to the same rig with my HD650s as we speak, and I'm completely happy with the bass just past half.  Making Van Morrison sound fantastic....


----------



## Capri87

A stupid question, can I use my mk3b+ amp for my desktop pc speakers? Ie. CPU >>3.5mm interconnect>>mk3b+>>>2.1 PC speakers 

I just wanna try how it will sound like


----------



## LFC_SL

You would be better off taking the analogue output direct from the motherboard rather than amplifying a compromised headphone signal. If your kit output a clean 3.5mm signal then presumably you would have mentioned it


----------



## Capri87

I see, thanks for the advice...cos I was thinking of using this wonderful amp to act as a desktop amp for my PC speakers, not sure whether this is feasible


----------



## LFC_SL

Since you already have all the components then you could try it and only thing it will cost you is time. Think though you'd be better off investing in nice active speakers or dac/amp and bookshelfs if you was even moderately serious about it


----------



## Capri87

True, I can try that but only thing stopping me is whether it will spoil my amp or interconnect due to the higher power or voltage coming from the motherboard


----------



## Praguepolo

I have been running .wav files through a CLAS -R/ALO National pairing into either my Sennheiser HD 650's, Momentums, HD 25-1 II or V-Moda M-100's. The overall presentation is quite impressive: very nice sound stage, warmth and separation (although the V-Moda's a bit heavy in the low and mid bass), maybe just a little edgy in the mid highs...
  
 In searching for something more, the next step in mobile audiophile amplification I was wondering if I should take the leap up to the Rx-MK 3B+ or opt for the Continental V3.
 Any thoughts or suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## syobwoc

praguepolo said:


> I have been running .wav files through a CLAS -R/ALO National pairing into either my Sennheiser HD 650's, Momentums, HD 25-1 II or V-Moda M-100's. The overall presentation is quite impressive: very nice sound stage, warmth and separation (although the V-Moda's a bit heavy in the low and mid bass), maybe just a little edgy in the mid highs...
> 
> In searching for something more, the next step in mobile audiophile amplification I was wondering if I should take the leap up to the Rx-MK 3B+ or opt for the Continental V3.
> Any thoughts or suggestions are appreciated.




I would recommend jumping up to the RX-MK3 B+. In my personal experience with the amp, I fell in love with the way the adjustable bass is implemented. Before I made my purchase had the same question, but im very glad I went with the RX MK3 B+. I've used it with my HD650s and my Mad Dogs and they pair great for me.


----------



## Praguepolo

syobwoc said:


> I would recommend jumping up to the RX-MK3 B+. In my personal experience with the amp, I fell in love with the way the adjustable bass is implemented. Before I made my purchase had the same question, but im very glad I went with the RX MK3 B+. I've used it with my HD650s and my Mad Dogs and they pair great for me.


 
  
 Thanks for the tip...
 In asking the ALO staff about the conundrum they replied that the Continental is a bit warmer than the more 'clinical" MK3 B+. The word clinical is a bit suspect when describing sound; do the 
 RX-MK3 B+ offer a warm presentation? My National, as described above, has a surprising warm sound for a solid state amp.


----------



## Praguepolo

praguepolo said:


> Thanks for the tip...
> In asking the ALO staff about the conundrum they replied that the Continental is a bit warmer than the more 'clinical" MK3 B+. The word clinical is a bit suspect when describing sound; do the
> RX-MK3 B+ offer a warm presentation? My National, as described above, has a surprising warm sound for a solid state amp.


 
  
 Oops: "does the..."


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Since you own the CLAS-r I might lean to the Continental.  I own the HD650s too, and though a great pairing, I sometimes long to keep with the HD650s smoothness.  The Continental's tube character would be the ticket if you feel that way.  I wanted balanced to match my CLAS-db, so I went Mk3 and tweek the bass knob a bit...


----------



## Praguepolo

buttuglyjeff said:


> Since you own the CLAS-r I might lean to the Continental.  I own the HD650s too, and though a great pairing, I sometimes long to keep with the HD650s smoothness.  The Continental's tube character would be the ticket if you feel that way.  I wanted balanced to match my CLAS-db, so I went Mk3 and tweek the bass knob a bit...


 
  
 My concern with the Continental is two fold: heat issue and battery live. 95% of my listening is on the go, so my rig is nestled in a messenger bag most of the time. Stacked, even with bands acting as spacers between components AND being inside a closed bag might cause some heat issues, degrading the overall battery life. The HD 650's certainly offer the nicest presentation out of all my cans, but being open they're not well suited for use in public (I like to drive them  )
  
 Listening to a variety of music with an emphasis on classic rock I wonder if the smoothness of the V3 won't be lost in the mix. My source materials are all.wav files of Japanese masters, Audio Fidelity, MFSL, etc. I suppose the benchmark for me is to have Steely Dan sound fuller than it does on the National CLAS -R pairing. 
  
 The one thing that sticks out in my mind is the ALO reply that the Rx-MK3 B+ has a more clinical sound: do you find that to be true with your set-up?


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

praguepolo said:


> The one thing that sticks out in my mind is the ALO reply that the Rx-MK3 B+ has a more clinical sound: do you find that to be true with your set-up?


 
  
 I can't speak for heat on the Continental, but I do not have any heat issues with my stack.  I seems I listen the same way you do, out of a messenger bag.  I have an iPod Touch, Rx Mk3 (not B+), and CLAS-db wrapped in a Black Star case, and there is no heating up at all.
  
 As for sound, I would say "even" is the word I would use to describe it, and there's plenty of power in reserve.  And when I use the HD650s, I tend to hit the bass knob to warm the sound a touch, with the gain switched to the middle setting.
  
 Granted, I'm using my HD25s or DT1350s on the go.  But I don't see the HD650 changing the fact if that's what you'll travel with.


----------



## AlanYWM

praguepolo said:


> My concern with the Continental is two fold: heat issue and battery live. 95% of my listening is on the go, so my rig is nestled in a messenger bag most of the time. Stacked, even with bands acting as spacers between components AND being inside a closed bag might cause some heat issues, degrading the overall battery life. The HD 650's certainly offer the nicest presentation out of all my cans, but being open they're not well suited for use in public (I like to drive them  )
> 
> Listening to a variety of music with an emphasis on classic rock I wonder if the smoothness of the V3 won't be lost in the mix. My source materials are all.wav files of Japanese masters, Audio Fidelity, MFSL, etc. I suppose the benchmark for me is to have Steely Dan sound fuller than it does on the National CLAS -R pairing.
> 
> The one thing that sticks out in my mind is the ALO reply that the Rx-MK3 B+ has a more clinical sound: do you find that to be true with your set-up?


 
  
 There will definitely be the issue of heat with the Continental after several hours of play - especially if it is enclosed in a bag. Whether that will make the battery life shorter is anyone's guess. I guess it also depends on the weather 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Over here in the tropics, the day temperature is enough to kill me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 As for the sound, I know the RX-Mk3 B+ is definitely more powerful and maybe more neutral sounding (compared to the Continental). I would consider the sound of the Continental quite similar to the RSA Intruder (not sure if you have heard the RSA before). To me, the Continental is not all that warm sounding for a tube amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Since I use mainly sensitive iems, the hissing from the RX Mk3 B+ is a turn off - for me.


----------



## R Scott Ireland

praguepolo said:


> The one thing that sticks out in my mind is the ALO reply that the Rx-MK3 B+ has a more clinical sound: do you find that to be true with your set-up?




I have the Rx-Mk3-B+ (Pan Am too) and I love it. I would not describe it as clinical, in fact I would not assign it any particular sound characteristics. It passes through the character of the source. What it does have in abundance is power - enough to drive many phones to better sonic levels of performance than other portable amps. The bass adjustment is terrific - it is not overdone - and allows you to tweak the right amount of low end without losing highs/resolution. I highly recommend it. BTW, my HD 650's sound great with it when using a HiFiMan HM-602 source. With an iBasso DX50 as source, not so good (although the DX50 is killer good with other phones). So, I guess a warmer source/DAC is better for the 650 with this amp.

I also use a Meier Corda Stepdance (with 15V power supply) as my second portable setup. It is excellent, but the Rx-Mk3-B+ takes it up a notch with the extra power.


----------



## Praguepolo

r scott ireland said:


> I have the Rx-Mk3-B+ (Pan Am too) and I love it. I would not describe it as clinical, in fact I would not assign it any particular sound characteristics. It passes through the character of the source. What it does have in abundance is power - enough to drive many phones to better sonic levels of performance than other portable amps. The bass adjustment is terrific - it is not overdone - and allows you to tweak the right amount of low end without losing highs/resolution. I highly recommend it. BTW, my HD 650's sound great with it when using a HiFiMan HM-602 source. With an iBasso DX50 as source, not so good (although the DX50 is killer good with other phones). So, I guess a warmer source/DAC is better for the 650 with this amp.
> 
> I also use a Meier Corda Stepdance (with 15V power supply) as my second portable setup. It is excellent, but the Rx-Mk3-B+ takes it up a notch with the extra power.


 
  
 Thanks for the thorough description. I ordered the Rx-Mk3-B+ today, with any luck I should arrive in Prague within the next week. Then another few days to clear customs and I'll start the burn in process...Impressions to follow! I'm curious to hear the differences between the HD650s, HD 25's, Momentums and M-100's. My SE 535 will probably go up on the block for sale, from what everyone is says IEMs are not the way to go with the Mk3, which is understandable because they sound poor with my ALO National/CLAS pairing as well. Stay tuned and thanks again!


----------



## R Scott Ireland

praguepolo said:


> Thanks for the thorough description. I ordered the Rx-Mk3-B+ today, with any luck I should arrive in Prague within the next week. Then another few days to clear customs and I'll start the burn in process...Impressions to follow! I'm curious to hear the differences between the HD650s, HD 25's, Momentums and M-100's. My SE 535 will probably go up on the block for sale, from what everyone is says IEMs are not the way to go with the Mk3, which is understandable because they sound poor with my ALO National/CLAS pairing as well. Stay tuned and thanks again!




Congratulations! I think you will be happy with your decision.


----------



## LFC_SL

Hey R Scott, putting aside different sizes and intended uses etc, how do you find sound of MK3B+ vs Pan Am. The pricing is somewhat close


----------



## R Scott Ireland

lfc_sl said:


> Hey R Scott, putting aside different sizes and intended uses etc, how do you find sound of MK3B+ vs Pan Am. The pricing is somewhat close




I think the Pam Am has a more refined presentation, and I believe this is due to the fact that you can tube roll and find the best match for whatever headphones you are using. The Rx is like a big, powerful Swiss Army knife - it does everything well with a wide variety of headphones. As for frequency response/coloration/sound staging - they are both excellent and I can't really point to any specific differences. The Pam Am gives me a feeling of elegance and refinement of sound, while the Rx delivers a feeling of fullness and a rich sound that I have never experienced with any other portable amp. I get to listen to truly audiophile quality sound while walking the dog - can it get any better than that? 

Frankly, I love both the Pan Am and the Rx-Mk3 B+ and I would not be without either one. They each perform a specific task for me - total portability with the Rx; semi-portability with the Pan Am. Frankly, the Pan Am often equals (and in many cases exceeds) larger and more expensive amps that I own with superb 6AK5 family tube selections that are far less expensive than the top of the line 6DJ8 tubes needed to get the best from the larger amps.


----------



## Bootsy1

Source : iPhone 5
Dac : Venture Craft Go Dap DD1 LE 12 Volt Opa627SM
Amp : Alo Audio Mk3-B
IEM : Tralucent 1 plus 2 gold silver cable(old type)
Cable : Wagnus mini to mini


----------



## j60868

flatmap said:


> I have a Mk III-b and use it with single ended input and balanced output... so can confirm this works fine.


 
  
 Just went and tried AK120 > MK-3b > balanced output to my se846 but no sound detected? Tried the same setup but by swapping the Mk-3b with the International, it works. Is there something wrong with my setup or the equipment itself?


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

j60868 said:


> Just went and tried AK120 > MK-3b > balanced output to my se846 but no sound detected? Tried the same setup but by swapping the Mk-3b with the International, it works. Is there something wrong with my setup or the equipment itself?


 
  
 Did you hit the switch to change to the balanced output?


----------



## jjvvcckk

nice picture, impressive


----------



## j60868

buttuglyjeff said:


> Did you hit the switch to change to the balanced output?


 
 Yes, we did fiddle with the selection but it doesn't work. I thought the single/balanced selection applies for amp input? Will go and try again later...


----------



## KB

j60868 said:


> Yes, we did fiddle with the selection but it doesn't work. I thought the single/balanced selection applies for amp input? Will go and try again later...


 
 J60868,
  
 Sorry your having trouble with this. Please flip the switch on the back of the amp closest to the "B", send the audio in, into the 4 pin balanced input on the back of the amp. If this does not work then please use our RMA process to have it returned for prompt service, repair or replacement.
  
http://www.aloaudio.com/returns
  
 PM me if you have any questions!
  
 Thanks
  
 ken


----------



## victorcc

Hi there,
 
 
I am a recent very happy owner of an Rx-Mk3-B. I mainly use it to balance-drive my HE-6s and it sounds amazingly good.
 
However I would like to use the amp to SE-drive my very sensitive CIEMs and, as it happens to many folks here, I get the very noticeable ugly hiss.
 
My question is: Is there a way to decrease the gain for the single ended output? (I think that I read somewhere that ALO increased the gain of the SE output to match the volume to the balanced one)
 
 
Cheers


----------



## Anthony1

bootsy1 said:


> Source : iPhone 5
> Dac : Venture Craft Go Dap DD1 LE 12 Volt Opa627SM
> Amp : Alo Audio Mk3-B
> IEM : Tralucent 1 plus 2 gold silver cable(old type)
> Cable : Wagnus mini to mini


 
 Hi Bootsy
  
 Can I ask about your cable? Is that an lightning cable or is the case surrounding the iphone convert it into a mini-usb?


----------



## j60868

kb said:


> J60868,
> 
> Sorry your having trouble with this. Please flip the switch on the back of the amp closest to the "B", send the audio in, into the 4 pin balanced input on the back of the amp. If this does not work then please use our RMA process to have it returned for prompt service, repair or replacement.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the reply. I went for the international in the end.. the hiss is unbearable on my 846 using balanced silver cables


----------



## R Scott Ireland

victorcc said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 
> I am a recent very happy owner of an Rx-Mk3-B. I mainly use it to balance-drive my HE-6s and it sounds amazingly good.
> ...


 
  
 Here is a post from the Tralucent 1plus2 thread that may help:
  
  
Originally Posted by *Audiowood* 


  
 I also heard some hissing sound when using my sony iem ex1000. Hissing sound is *irritating* and make the silent passage in classical sound like internet radio quaility. I manage to completely remove the hissing sound by using an in line volume controller. Now the back ground is as black as my RSA hornet... dead quiet.. so dead I thought its dead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .
  
  

  
 Can be bought at amazon for $17.25 and will not degrade the sound.
  
 Here is what I did:
  
 1) Plug the shure controller at full volume in rx 3
 2) Lower shure in line volume controller knob until hissing sound completely gone
  
 3) Turn up Rx 3 volume slowly until comfortable level... you are all set now.. hissing sound completely gone.
 4) I notice I have a lot of play on the rx volume now and my Sony IEM uses the same amount of volume as my HD650 on the RX 3.
  
 5) No need to send back to Ken as he is not able to reduce the hiss as mention in earlier thread. use this gem and gain at least 5% of happiness.


----------



## victorcc

Thanks very much for the reply.
  
 It helps me a lot especially to understand that it does not seem to be possible to reduce the gain/hiss directly in the amp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The volume control would work but I wanted to avoid that route. I have a very nice cable for the CIEMs (Silver Poison) and I wanted to avoid putting something of less quality between the cable and the amp. Another example would be the Etymotic adapter:
http://www.ebay.es/itm/ETYMOTIC-ER4P-TO-ER4S-RESISTOR-ADAPTOR-3-5MM-PLUG-/290372905689
http://www.headphone.com/accessories/adaptors/etymotic-er-4p-to-er-4s-adapter.php
  
 I think that I will try one of these adapters as the volume control is even something more in between.
  
  
 Cheers


----------



## Bootsy1

anthony1 said:


> Hi Bootsy
> 
> Can I ask about your cable? Is that an lightning cable or is the case surrounding the iphone convert it into a mini-usb?




Hey Room40,
It's a Venturecraft lightning/USB connector.


----------



## Praguepolo

I received my Rx-Mk-3B+ yesterday and was sadly disappointed to find a huge channel imbalance in the medium and high gain settings. In the medium setting the right channel has at least 20% more gain than the left and in the high setting the left channel is 30% or more louder. 
  
 Does anyone know if this balances out with burn in or do I have to go through the return/warranty process with ALO? Living in Prague it means a considerable amount for shipping and moreover at least 3 weeks lag time between returning the amp and receiving a replacement.


----------



## KB

praguepolo said:


> I received my Rx-Mk-3B+ yesterday and was sadly disappointed to find a huge channel imbalance in the medium and high gain settings. In the medium setting the right channel has at least 20% more gain than the left and in the high setting the left channel is 30% or more louder.
> 
> Does anyone know if this balances out with burn in or do I have to go through the return/warranty process with ALO? Living in Prague it means a considerable amount for shipping and moreover at least 3 weeks lag time between returning the amp and receiving a replacement.


 
 Praguepolo,
  
 That is terrible and I am so sorry for the laps in our QC. Please PM me with your address and I will ship you a new one.
  
 Thank you
  
 Ken


----------



## Praguepolo

kb said:


> Praguepolo,
> 
> That is terrible and I am so sorry for the laps in our QC. Please PM me with your address and I will ship you a new one.
> 
> ...


 
 Ken,
  
 Thanks for your prompt positive reply.
 ALO's customer service model is by far the best in the industry.
 PM sent...
 Again, thanks.
  
 Robert


----------



## sidrpm

Got my RxMk3b+ last week. Really happy with it.
  
 Using it to drive my AK120 feeding into Fitear TG334 or Fostex TH900.


----------



## Praguepolo

sidrpm said:


> Got my RxMk3b+ last week. Really happy with it.
> 
> Using it to drive my AK120 feeding into Fitear TG334 or Fostex TH900.


 
 I'm confident that the unit I received was just a fluke... it can happen with any product. What's really impressive is how well ALO stands behind their products and the customer service they provide. As soon as I have my new Rx-Mk3B+ back I am ready to test it on several sets of cans.


----------



## sidrpm

praguepolo said:


> I'm confident that the unit I received was just a fluke... it can happen with any product. What's really impressive is how well ALO stands behind their products and the customer service they provide. As soon as I have my new Rx-Mk3B+ back I am ready to test it on several sets of cans.


 
 Based on what I saw here, I totally agree about their commitment to customers.
  
 Enjoy your amp buddy.


----------



## hjm1364

Is the new mk3b+ fits sensitive CIEMs?   I think the old mk3b cant be paired with iems.


----------



## AlanYWM

hjm1364 said:


> Is the new mk3b+ fits sensitive CIEMs?   I think the old mk3b cant be paired with iems.




As far as I know, there is still the hissing sound when using sensitive iems like the TG334 on this new amp.


----------



## refault

Just placed an order for the ALO Rx-MK3-B+... pretty excited to get the amp, and have a bunch of Toxic Cables Silver Widow (balanced RSA/ALO terminations) cables currently being put together for my HD650s, along with a Silver Widow balanced RSA/ALO mini-to-mini IC. I just hope that I get the cables soon! lol... in the meantime I'll probably just use the single-ended line-in (w/ my CablePro Reverie from the CLAS -dB line-out) and the single-ended headphone out.
  
 My only concerns I guess are the whole specs in single-ended (esp. for the 300ohm HD650), which says it only provides about 40mW in single-ended if I recall correctly... I hope that's enough to drive the headphones decently for the time being until I receive my Silver Widows. Still, I've contemplated maybe if I get impatient on waiting for the Silver Widows to get a CablePro Reverie balanced RSA/ALO mini-to-mini IC from TTVJ (to balance the back-end at least, while still using the HD650s from the single-ended headphone out) if it would provide the 300ohm HD650s with the balanced mW specifications instead. I'm thinking that the specs only refer to the single-ended/balanced headphone outs though, so idk if it'd be worth it to get an extra Reverie interconnect in the meantime to only balance the amp's backend if that's the case.
  
 Also, I do hope that the hiss or whatnot is at least tolerable with my 16ohm Sennheiser IE-80s... with my HP-P1 in high-gain, there seems to be quite a prominent level of hiss/background noise, but it is definitely tolerable, so I'm hoping that the Rx-MK3-B+ would be similar at the very least, lol.
  
 One major thing I think I'll find very convenient is not having to swap out batteries every so often as with my SR-71, which tends to become a hassle every once in a while. Just plugging the amp in will be much easier I think, haha.


----------



## rudi0504

sidrpm said:


> Got my RxMk3b+ last week. Really happy with it.
> 
> Using it to drive my AK120 feeding into Fitear TG334 or Fostex TH900.




How is the hissing problem on alo Rx 3 B+ ?
I saw you pair with sensitive iem Fit Ear TG 334 and hp Fostex TH 900

How is the SQ different between Rx 3 B vs Rx 3 B +.

Thank you


----------



## Capri87

alanywm said:


> As far as I know, there is still the hissing sound when using sensitive iems like the TG334 on this new amp.




I tried with yamaha eph100,when there's no songs playing, I will say background is not total silent. I can hear some hissing, but it's not serious.. With songs being played, I don't hear any hiss at all... Btw mine is mk3b+ amp


----------



## sidrpm

rudi0504 said:


> How is the hissing problem on alo Rx 3 B+ ?
> I saw you pair with sensitive iem Fit Ear TG 334 and hp Fostex TH 900
> 
> How is the SQ different between Rx 3 B vs Rx 3 B +.
> ...


 
  
 Pak,
  
 This is a faint hiss when nothing is playing. Other than that nothing disturbing when the song is playing. Neither on the TG334 or on Final Audio (Heaven III, IV, V and V aging).
  
 I have not personally tried the Rx 3B (old model) but while some people say that the only difference is the battery life (longer in the new model) a large majority feel that the sound is also improved with the B+.


----------



## refault

Is it normal for there to be a "pop" sound in the drivers when turning on the amp with headphones connected? It seems to happen w/ the IE80s (16ohm), sometimes that sound can be really loud if I have them in my ears when turning on the amp. Haven't paid attention or noticed it yet with the HD650s (300ohm) though, maybe I should see if it happens with it too... all single-ended right now btw.
  
 Hope that pop isn't damaging the drivers or anything. Other than that, hm... slowly getting used to my new Rx MK3-B+. It's weird, a lot more "clinical" sounding than my old SR-71 (doesn't have that low-mid end warmth on the SR-71), and is a lot more detailed instead... in fact, I find the low-mid range to be quite a bit more detailed on the Rx MK3-B+ so far when compared to the SR-71.
  
 When I first got the amp, I wasn't too impressed tbqh... but after the past few days of burn-in, it seems to be slowly "getting there", and I'm actually quite impressed with its accuracy and detail. Only using single-ended (backend) right now... waiting on some balanced cables right now, but still considering maybe getting a temp balanced IC from TTVJ (either the ALO or CablePro one) and try to balance the amp's backend at least to see if it would provide more power/clarity/mW/etc for my (currently) single-ended HD650s (waiting on a balanced cable for them too.)
  
 The amp does have its minor quirks (as mentioned), but so far I like it for the most part. Quite an "upgrade" from the SR-71, although the SR-71 is pretty good at what it does (a "warmer" amp sound-signature) too. There is background hiss with my IE80s (16ohm), even on low-gain, but it seems to be tolerable for the most part... hoping maybe going balanced eventually will help a bit. But yeah, the noise-floor isn't totally "black"/quiet as it is with my other amps.


----------



## victorcc

I just got this "Etymotic" resistor adaptor
  
http://www.ebay.es/itm/ETYMOTIC-ER4P-TO-ER4S-RESISTOR-ADAPTOR-3-5MM-PLUG-/290372905689?clk_rvr_id=536022465171
  

  
 and removes the noise completely when using my CIEMs in the Rx MK3-B. I did not notice any SQ degradation so it might be worth a try for those trying to get rid of the noise.
  
 Cheers


----------



## refault

Balancing the back-end actually is quite an improvement in my opinion over single-ended... it probably (I'm assuming) provides the increased mW output using the balanced back-end for both the single-ended and balanced headphone outs; so far I think it's worth it. Using an Etymotic ER4P-to-ER4S 75ohm impedance adapter helped to remove the background hiss and 'over-sensitivity' with my IE80s, and so far it sounds pretty damn good. Soundstage, imaging, separation, and dynamic-range are very impressive with the back-end balanced (using the CablePro Reverie portable balanced IC), especially with the IE80, and provides a "3-dimensional" out-of-head sound that I often confuse what I'm listening to for the sounds in my environment.
  
 The only issue that I have now is that I can't listen to the amp in balanced mode while charging the battery/with the power supply connected to the amp, as there seems to be a faint but persistent power-related humming/clicking sound (like you can 'hear' the battery being charged) that is audible at higher volumes in all gain-modes. Don't have this issue with the single-ended mode, but I highly prefer using balanced due to the sound quality, so I've been having to run the amp unplugged from the charger and re-charge it every so often for now... I considered that it might be a 'ground-loop' issue, so I connected the power-supply charger to a different power-strip that my CLAS -dB is plugged into, but it didn't help, so idk.
  
 I did email ALO support twice earlier in the week about this issue but haven't received a reply yet, :/.
 I'm hoping they'll respond soon.


----------



## cladane

> Got my RxMk3b+ last week. Really happy with it. Using it to drive my AK120 feeding into Fitear TG334 or Fostex TH900.


 
 Sidrpm,
 When driving your AK120 by the Mk3, how do you by-pass the AK amp section ?


----------



## beemarman

cladane said:


> Sidrpm,
> When driving your AK120 by the Mk3, how do you by-pass the AK amp section ?


 
  
 The headphone output is also a line out to connect to external amp.


----------



## cladane

Yes line out but the point is that the signal passes through a first amp (AK120 one) and then enters into a second one (the external one). Isn't it bad for the SQ since the AK120 line out is yet amplified for cans and not a drive like line out ??


----------



## refault

Yeah, it's kind of weird... been having that sporadic "blinking green light" on the charge mentioned earlier on in this thread, along with the 'power/ground hum' in the background through the headphones when charging the amp in balanced mode.
  
 ALO said they would take about a week or so to repair the item and I'd have to pay for return shipping to them out of pocket, which honestly makes me somewhat disappointed for numerous reasons, but mostly because I don't want to be without the amp for a week, lol.
  
 Maybe I'll fulfill the warranty service sometime later in the future instead when I get a backup amp that's of similar sq (the 30-day period doesn't seem to offer any benefits for my issue I guess).


----------



## Dopaminer

Gotta love ALO, and Ken`s passion for his work.  
  
 Thanks everyone for this incredibly useful thread.  For anyone who`s interested, I can report that my ALO Continental V2 is essentially dead silent with the 9-ohm SE846.  Even at full volume and high gain, there is only the very faintest mid-frequency `hiss`, with and without the iBasso DX50 plugged in. 
  
 d


----------



## rudi0504

My 3 stacks that can drive my Abyss very good for portable use

It is not optimal to drive Abyss only with portable set up , for take the fuller SQ must drive use desktop rigs

Source : iPhone 4 s Mod
Dac : Cyberlabs Class dB 2.00 Vrms version
Amp : ALO Rx 3 B
Headphone : Abyss 1266
Cable : mini to mini diy
Mini USB to Lod diy
Adapter mini to USB


----------



## JeffA

Has anyone directly compared the Apex Glacier to the Alo Rx MK3? If so, thoughts?


----------



## SHAHZADA123

Recently ordered the B+ 
 Will be using it with the LCD-XCs paired with the CLAS-dB fully balanced input to output.
 Very excited!!!


----------



## sidrpm

shahzada123 said:


> Recently ordered the B+
> Will be using it with the LCD-XCs paired with the CLAS-dB fully balanced input to output.
> Very excited!!!


 
 Wow, this sounds like a power rig in the making. Congrats.
  
 Do share your impressions once you are ready.


----------



## SHAHZADA123

sidrpm said:


> Wow, this sounds like a power rig in the making. Congrats.
> 
> Do share your impressions once you are ready.


 
 Thanks!
 I will post some thoughts on this, especially compared to the RSA71B


----------



## sathyam

Just ordered the MK3-B+. Will be receiving it by Wednesday. I am super pumped to see it in action with my LCD-2s. I was underwhelmed with the LCD-2s with SR71-B. SR71-B was great with my Shure SE846s, but not with the LCD-2s.


----------



## likearake

I picked up the Mk3-B+ and a balanced Green Line for my LCD-2's in the recent Black Friday weekend sale.
  
 Very impressed so far! I had the Mk2 which was already quite nice but this is a large upgrade I would say.
  
 Drives them with much more authority and in particular the soundstage is a lot more impressive. Admittedly quite an expensive upgrade once you factor in the cable.
  
 I use it with a CLAS -db and ipod or galaxy s4. Can't keep up with my desktop set-up (Violectric V800 -> V200) but exceptional for something that is portable (I quite like listening to music in bed at night which this is perfect for).
  
 Not a huge fan of it with the HD650's yet but haven't given this pairing much time. Certainly a more lively sound than with the V200 which should suit certain music I am sure.


----------



## sathyam

Just received my RXMK3-B+. Started the burn-in process. But listening to Daft Punk's Random Access Memories on my LCD-2s. The soundstage is awesome. You can listen to every instrument with the right depth in the sound. Listening to "Giorgio by Moroder" feels like I am in a Discotheque 

I tried using the SE 846, in balanced mode with the Amp, and sure enough, there was bit of back ground noise. From initial impressions, I feel its manageable. I am expecting my JH Audio Roxannes next week. It will be interesting to hear what the noise will sound like on those IEMs.


----------



## buhegetmdb

In addition whilst the RxMk3 was warming up, I spent most of my time listening through my new FitEar TO GO! 334 too. So possibly another variable changing there. As such, the aforementioned huge pinch of salt comment. The only exception is the last tracks where I put on my already burnt-in UM Merlins.


----------



## coachhouse

I received the Mk3+ and immediately went into shock with the power this amp packs this is a major upgrade to anything I own have only listened for a couple hours with Cypher Labs Solo dac and Ipod using lossless files 2 cans so far Ultrasone Ed 8  and Senn HD25 cant wait to try the HiFiman 400 when I get home from work. This amp hits hard !!


----------



## coachhouse

Will the Green Line balanced adapter allow any headphone with a mini jack connector to plug into it ? I've asked ALO but they haven't gave a response if it does is it worth the money ?


----------



## Dopaminer

coachhouse said:


> Will the Green Line balanced adapter allow any headphone with a mini jack connector to plug into it ? I've asked ALO but they haven't gave a response if it does is it worth the money ?


 
  
 This question is hard to answer simply - do you have balanced headphone cables on your Ultrasone, Senn or Hifiman?  If so, depending on the termination to the cable (XLR3, XLR4, rsa, miniXLR, hirose) there is probably a Greenline adaptor, so you can plug the phones into a single-ended amp or player.  If you have stock single-ended cables on your `phones then the only reason to plug them into a balanced adaptor is to access a balanced-only output; no balancing of the signal will occur.  You can plug 3.5mm single-ended `phones directly into the MK3; using an adaptor to access the RSA output with single-ended headphone cables achieves nothing (I think - others may disagree, and they may very well be correct)
  
 The green line system is really well made (I had a good look at it at the Tokyo show recently) - very professional quality, like my ALO amp .  But it is just a series of connectors soldered together on ends of wire, and to me it looked like the stock Oyaide wire one can buy in any electronics shop here in Tokyo (it is very good wire).  So you would be paying for the convenience of all that fine-detailed, PITA soldering and heat-shrink wrapping.  I think it`s worth it.  But more for simplicity and convenience and aesthetics than for sound-quality boost. IMO
  
 But first you`d need balanced cables on your headphones. ...
  
 Sorry if I misunderstood your question.
  
 d


----------



## coachhouse

Thank you very much that is EXACTLEY what I was asking ! Do you feel a balanced system is a significant change in the audio signal or is it like the bass knob on the MK3 and very subtle ? I only plan to go balanced with 1 set of cans and can't decide between the HiFiman 400 or the Senn 650 I really enjoy them both mellow with the Senns and fast with the 400's I wasn't that impressed with the 400 tell I hooked them up with the MK3 now WOW they hit hard and fast if balanced can improve that I'm in !!


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

coachhouse said:


> Thank you very much that is EXACTLEY what I was asking ! Do you feel a balanced system is a significant change in the audio signal or is it like the bass knob on the MK3 and very subtle ? I only plan to go balanced with 1 set of cans and can't decide between the HiFiman 400 or the Senn 650 I really enjoy them both mellow with the Senns and fast with the 400's I wasn't that impressed with the 400 tell I hooked them up with the MK3 now WOW they hit hard and fast if balanced can improve that I'm in !!


 
  
  
 I've balanced 3 of my headphones and the results varied from subtle to significant.  I think the stock cable quality plays a role.  My HD25s had an awful quality steel cable, and my mind was blown when I went to balanced silver plated copper.  My HD650s were only a mild improvement, but still an enjoyable experience.  If your headphones have good synergy with the Mk3, I would always suggest making the move to balanced.


----------



## neoerasmo

Hallo.
 My name is Ciro and the city of Torino in Italy
 (Sorry my English is not very accurate ..)
 I bought a Astell & kern Ak120 modification RedWine (RWAK120-S)
 How to use headphones of Akg551.
 What to choose?
 AloAudio RxMkIIIB + or Vorzuge Pure II?
 Point out that this system will use ONLY in mobility (train, plane, subway ...)
 The headphones Akg551 have a slight deficiency in the low range. For my taste in music is not a defect excessive. The purchase of the amplifier would need to 1) optimize the Ak120 2) to improve the low range.
 Thanks


----------



## MattAnthony1990

If I were you, use the ALO Rx. Also, invest in some better headphones if you already own an AK modified by Redwine. Get some LCD-XCs and really get that AK and ALO Rx to be incredible


----------



## coachhouse

I have been thinking of purchasing a balanced cable for my universal Heir iems [4 and 350] am running a brick with ipod MK3+ and Cypher Labs Solo, Will there be a significant difference in sound signature especially since the DAC is not balanced ? If the difference is as subtle as the bass boost on the MK3 I'm going to save the money and purchase either the Stage Diver 3 or the Noble 6
  Thanks in advance


----------



## beemarman

coachhouse said:


> I have been thinking of purchasing a balanced cable for my universal Heir iems [4 and 350] am running a brick with ipod MK3+ and Cypher Labs Solo, Will there be a significant difference in sound signature especially since the DAC is not balanced ? If the difference is as subtle as the bass boost on the MK3 I'm going to save the money and purchase either the Stage Diver 3 or the Noble 6
> Thanks in advance


 
 I upgraded my cable for my heir audio 5 to the Whiplash 8 RSA balanced for my ALO MK3 and the difference from the stock cable was like night and day. 
  
 I couldn't believe a cable could make such a difference but it did this time.


----------



## beemarman

beemarman said:


> I upgraded my cable for my heir audio 5 to the Whiplash 8 RSA balanced for my ALO MK3 and the difference from the stock cable was like night and day.
> 
> I couldn't believe a cable could make such a difference but it did this time.


 
 I also the same setup except for my iem's are the 5 instead of the 4


----------



## coachhouse

Great ! I'm ordering one today just wasn't clear on the Cypher Lab Solo dac being single ended in the middle of the stack but if it improves the sound it will be worth it. I about pulled the trigger on the Heir 5 then Noble Audio came on the scene so now I'm saving for a Noble 6 DAMN this hobby [lol]


----------



## SHAHZADA123

I highly recommend going fully balanced; input to output.
 CLAS-dB+>RxMk3+ is a great setup especially with the LCD-XCs


----------



## Anthony1

I'm writing tonight and am currently listening to this Japanese jazz band
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OX6yckPTDNw
  
 on my MBA>Audirvana>CLAS-dB>RxMk3 and my LCD3s


----------



## quantx

How does it compare with 627x ?
 I'm not looking for power, but dynamics and neutrality.


----------



## Bananaheadlin

Does anyone have any experiences with the C5 that they can compare to?


----------



## themad

Quote:


bananaheadlin said:


> Does anyone have any experiences with the C5 that they can compare to?


 
  
 Incoming!
  
 I have the C5 and the RxMKIII-B+ will arrive this weekend. Please note these are VERY different amps.
  
 I can try make a comparison using my Earsonics SM64 v2. Would that be OK? Other good headphone I could use is the Hifiman HE-500, but I think that would be unfair with the C5...


----------



## Bananaheadlin

themad said:


> Incoming!
> 
> I have the C5 and the RxMKIII-B+ will arrive this weekend. Please note these are VERY different amps.
> 
> I can try make a comparison using my Earsonics SM64 v2. Would that be OK? Other good headphone I could use is the Hifiman HE-500, but I think that would be unfair with the C5...


 
 Of course, thanks Themad!


----------



## Parkie37

I wanted to chime in and say that I have been using the RxMkIII B+ since last August, when I bought it from ALO, during a visit to their headquarters. I initially used UE900s, but have since switched to AKG3003s and an iPhone. I have never had the hissing problem, but the 3003s aren't as efficient as other IEMs, so it may not be the toughest test for the Rx.

I have also used Audeze LCD-2s and LCD-3s with it and I have been shocked at just how good of a job that it has done. I thought that although others had claimed that it could drive tough headphones, it was still JUST a portable amp. I really enjoyed several evenings listening to the ALO/iPhone/LCD-3 combo.

I have since sold the Audeze as I am saving up for a Stax combo. I will probably end up selling the ALO as well, to help finance the big rig, but I will definitely end up with an ALO amp again, once I can afford it. For me the perfect addition to the ALO RxMkIII b+ would be a built in DAC section that was as good as the Resonessence Labs Herus. 

That would be awesome! Especially not having a third box to carry in my pocket : )


----------



## kahkityoong

I'm new to head-fi gear. In November, I purchased this rig iPod -> CLAS-dB -> RxM3B+ -> LCD-3 (balanced) for a road trip around New Zealand. I noticed a hum/buzz, which was only slightly annoying with classical music with the bass boost turned on. With the bass off, the hum was much worse and almost any classical music almost unlistenable. 2 weeks ago, I changed the LCD-3 for the LCD-X and the problem has become much worse, I presume because the X is more sensitive. It's a buzzing rather than hiss which people describe. Interestingly when I listen to it while its charging, it completely disappears. It's gotten to the point where I can't listen to this combination anymore as the buzzing is noticeable in all classical music and quieter passages with all other music. With the bass boost turned off, the noise is several times louder and the amp is completely unlistenable. Any thoughts on what the problem might be? I also have the Vorzuge Duo which is whisper quiet but I would prefer the ALO if this issue could be eliminated.


----------



## quantx

What about the Vorzüge Pure II ?


----------



## kahkityoong

Sorry I don't have the Pure II


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

kahkityoong said:


> I'm new to head-fi gear. In November, I purchased this rig iPod -> CLAS-dB -> RxM3B+ -> LCD-3 (balanced) for a road trip around New Zealand. I noticed a hum/buzz, which was only slightly annoying with classical music with the bass boost turned on. With the bass off, the hum was much worse and almost any classical music almost unlistenable. 2 weeks ago, I changed the LCD-3 for the LCD-X and the problem has become much worse, I presume because the X is more sensitive. It's a buzzing rather than hiss which people describe. Interestingly when I listen to it while its charging, it completely disappears. It's gotten to the point where I can't listen to this combination anymore as the buzzing is noticeable in all classical music and quieter passages with all other music. With the bass boost turned off, the noise is several times louder and the amp is completely unlistenable. Any thoughts on what the problem might be? I also have the Vorzuge Duo which is whisper quiet but I would prefer the ALO if this issue could be eliminated.


 

 I would contact ALO on this one, since your device is under 1 year old.  Dumb question, what gain setting are you using, and have you tried all 3 settings to check for the hum?
  
 Also, maybe make sure your S/B switch is seated in the correct position, as I would expect so noise if it was stuck between...


----------



## kahkityoong

buttuglyjeff said:


> I would contact ALO on this one, since your device is under 1 year old.  Dumb question, what gain setting are you using, and have you tried all 3 settings to check for the hum?
> 
> Also, maybe make sure your S/B switch is seated in the correct position, as I would expect so noise if it was stuck between...


 
  
 Thanks. I would bring it back to the dealer but I'm stuck in a more remote part of Australia at the moment. The hum is present at all gain settings and doesn't seem affected by which setting is used. And whether in S or B mode, I've tried both with the switch correctly positioned.


----------



## RUMAY408

I just upgraded from the MKll to the MKlllB+, 1st impression:  Significantly more power. There are plenty of desk top headphone amps with less juice. My HD650 is my office HP and they seem to pair better with the medium gain, high gain knocked out the ability to tweek the volume.  So far I haven't heard any hiss or hum, but my understanding is this may be more of an issue with IEM's.  
  
 Over the weekend I'm going to pair with the HD800 and T1 with the MKll3B+.
  
 Any thoughts about a a choice of balanced 4 pin mini as an out to HP's?


----------



## shigzeo

You will probably really like the T1 balanced. I can't give support for a certain plug style or company but I can say with enthusiasm that dynamic headphones and balanced wiring were made for each other.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

I'm actually not massively thrilled with the synergy of my HD650s with my Mk3 B.  It's got the power, and I also use the middle gain setting.  I prefer my HiFi-M8 for those particular phones.  But I do suspect you will be real happy with your HD800s and T1 with this amp.
  
 I had a cable made with the Kobicon (sp?)/RSA plug as an end, from BTG Audio.  And I think he would sell you an end if you want.  But i don't think there are options/multiple brands of his connector, like there are in other balanced ends...


----------



## Praguepolo

buttuglyjeff said:


> I'm actually not massively thrilled with the synergy of my HD650s with my Mk3 B.  It's got the power, and I also use the middle gain setting.  I prefer my HiFi-M8 for those particular phones.  But I do suspect you will be real happy with your HD800s and T1 with this amp.
> 
> I had a cable made with the Kobicon (sp?)/RSA plug as an end, from BTG Audio.  And I think he would sell you an end if you want.  But i don't think there are options/multiple brands of his connector, like there are in other balanced ends...


 
 I am thrilled with my HD650's and CLAS -R/Rx Mk3 B+ /Silver Poison Toxic Cable (balanced) combo. I use the high gain setting and color the low end about 20% of the available bass extension. Expansive soundstage, impressive separation and nice dark space. Beautifully musical. Too bad I can't wear them on the trams and metros of Prague without disturbing the general public. That's why I decided to order the "big dogs" from Mr. Speaker. The Alpha Dogs with a Double Helix balanced terminator cable should really light up with the CLAS/Mk3 B powering them. Too bad there's a 6-8 week back order on them. Soon they will be mine, all mine (add sinister cackle here).


----------



## RUMAY408

I appreciate all the above advice.  I decided to balance the HD650 as it is the HP I use at my office thus with the MKlllB+.
  
 If I like the sound I may end up balancing the HD800/T1, but then I'll have to grab a balanced Amp., damn this hobby, a never ending wallet drain.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

praguepolo said:


> I am thrilled with my HD650's and CLAS -R/Rx Mk3 B+ /Silver Poison Toxic Cable (balanced) combo. I use the high gain setting and color the low end about 20% of the available bass extension. Expansive soundstage, impressive separation and nice dark space. Beautifully musical. Too bad I can't wear them on the trams and metros of Prague without disturbing the general public. That's why I decided to order the "big dogs" from Mr. Speaker. The Alpha Dogs with a Double Helix balanced terminator cable should really light up with the CLAS/Mk3 B powering them. Too bad there's a 6-8 week back order on them. Soon they will be mine, all mine (add sinister cackle here).


 
  
  
 I'm going to try your settings next time I try the pairing, since my setup is quite similar to yours.  Thanks for the tip.
  
 I do think the Alpha Dogs will pair very well, maybe better.  Those phones are also on my radar.


----------



## Bananaheadlin

I recently sent in my Mad Dog to be modified to become balanced so I can utilize the extra power the balanced output that my MK3B can give. On SE, my MD already sounds pretty awesome!

Is it better to use the lowest or highest gain possible without significantly sacrificing the volume control, or are there actually no differences?


----------



## Bananaheadlin

buttuglyjeff said:


> I'm going to try your settings next time I try the pairing, since my setup is quite similar to yours.  Thanks for the tip.
> 
> I do think the Alpha Dogs will pair very well, maybe better.  Those phones are also on my radar.




I'm not sure if the modifications make a big difference, but I have the Mad Dog which uses the same drivers as the Alpha Dog and it is a great pairing.


----------



## shigzeo

bananaheadlin said:


> I recently sent in my Mad Dog to be modified to become balanced so I can utilize the extra power the balanced output that my MK3B can give. On SE, my MD already sounds pretty awesome!
> 
> Is it better to use the lowest or highest gain possible without significantly sacrificing the volume control, or are there actually no differences?


 
 It depends on where you are on the volume pot. The volume pot on the MKIIIB is pretty good so you can hit near 100% with no distortion on L gain, but M may be safer if you need it to get the right amount of volume.


----------



## themad

bananaheadlin said:


> Of course, thanks Themad!


 
 OK, sorry for the delay. I gotta admit the new toy's been around for a week now and I've been having too much fun with it to make any more serious work... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 REALLY impressive amp! I've been using it to power my HE-500 and must say I don't notice any difference from my HiFiMAN EF-5 amp. I'm not what you can call an expert and my ears are not trained at all, but they both sound equally great powering the HE-500's!
 Medium gain is more than enough to drive those! In Low gain I crank the volume pot all the way up to 100% and it doesn't get very loud.
  
 Tomorrow I'll compare the C5 and the Alo RXMKIII with the Earsonics SM64 and post back!


----------



## jaganeee

how can i find the mk3 is charged.
 is there any indication light to show charged ?


----------



## jaganeee

i can able to head hiss/hum sound while adjusting the volume knob.
 my setup is ipod touch -> CLAS db -> rx mk3 b -> sennheiser hd650
 is it normal ?


----------



## shigzeo

You hear hiss from the HD650? Are you on high gain? Or do you have some sort of faulty cable?


----------



## RUMAY408

jaganeee said:


> how can i find the mk3 is charged.
> is there any indication light to show charged ?


 
 The green light goes off when fully charged.


----------



## jaganeee

shigzeo said:


> You hear hiss from the HD650? Are you on high gain? Or do you have some sort of faulty cable?


 
 yes i hear from hd650 and on high gain.
 i don't have any faulty cable. 
 may i know the cause ?
 is it normal ?


----------



## Bananaheadlin

So there are no losses in sound quality when using different gains, just volume correct?


----------



## jaganeee

i haven't notice sound quality.
 but the short hiss occurs when adjusting volume knob (gain setting mid or high position)
 no hiss occurs in low gain position.


----------



## SHAHZADA123

jaganeee said:


> i haven't notice sound quality.
> but the short hiss occurs when adjusting volume knob (gain setting mid or high position)
> no hiss occurs in low gain position.


 
 If it's only happening when you adjust the volume then I think its a scratching sound which occurs due to dust particles.
 It goes away once you fully rotate the volume knob some 5-6 times quickly while blowing air into it. Make sure to unplug the headphones when you're doing this


----------



## jaganeee

If so whys it is not occurring for low gain


----------



## jaganeee

i am using Single Ended out to connect to my HD650


----------



## shigzeo

Once you've set the volume, does the scratchiness disappear? If it does, it's just noise from the volume pot. It's not ideal, but it does occur from build to build. That said, I don't hear scratchiness in mine.


----------



## syobwoc

I have my RX MKIII+ hooked up to my CLAS db, and the only time i hear a hiss is when i'm charging and using the RX in balanced mode. Doesn't matter what gain.  I'm about 90% sure I tried the same thing in SE mode with no hiss.  Not sure if that's normal.  I'm thinking its some type of ground issue.  Reason I think it's that is because if I touch the ac adapter end to the metal body of the RX, I hear the same hiss ( found out by accident).  This is using the original RX ac adapter.


----------



## refault

syobwoc said:


> I have my RX MKIII+ hooked up to my CLAS db, and the only time i hear a hiss is when i'm charging and using the RX in balanced mode. Doesn't matter what gain.  I'm about 90% sure I tried the same thing in SE mode with no hiss.  Not sure if that's normal.  I'm thinking its some type of ground issue.  Reason I think it's that is because if I touch the ac adapter end to the metal body of the RX, I hear the same hiss ( found out by accident).  This is using the original RX ac adapter.


 
 I have this same issue and was contemplating in the past on sending it back to ALO for them to take a look at, but I'm thinking that they might not be able to alleviate this issue w/ humming in balanced mode during charging/connected to the AC power.
  
 While charging in balanced back-end mode (connected to my computer via USB), if I unplug my laptop charger plug, the buzzing/humming seems to disappear, so I definitely think it's some type of ground issue. At least it's slightly tolerable (very quiet in the background) in low gain, but in medium and high gain you can hear the buzzing pretty clearly which makes charging the amp while listening kind of difficult on medium/high gain (balanced mode.)


----------



## jaganeee

syobwoc said:


> I have my RX MKIII+ hooked up to my CLAS db, and the only time i hear a hiss is when i'm charging and using the RX in balanced mode. Doesn't matter what gain.  I'm about 90% sure I tried the same thing in SE mode with no hiss.  Not sure if that's normal.  I'm thinking its some type of ground issue.  Reason I think it's that is because if I touch the ac adapter end to the metal body of the RX, I hear the same hiss ( found out by accident).  This is using the original RX ac adapter.


 
 just now only i tried ur scenario. i also get the hiss on adjusting the volume knob when connected in balanced mode( mid and high gain). no hiss in single ended mode.


----------



## jaganeee

shigzeo said:


> Once you've set the volume, does the scratchiness disappear? If it does, it's just noise from the volume pot. It's not ideal, but it does occur from build to build. That said, I don't hear scratchiness in mine.


 
 hiss sound disappear when i set the volume. during adjustment i got the hiss. this won't affect my listening.


----------



## jaganeee

is painting in the case easy rubbable?


----------



## syobwoc

refault said:


> I have this same issue and was contemplating in the past on sending it back to ALO for them to take a look at, but I'm thinking that they might not be able to alleviate this issue w/ humming in balanced mode during charging/connected to the AC power.
> 
> While charging in balanced back-end mode (connected to my computer via USB), if I unplug my laptop charger plug, the buzzing/humming seems to disappear, so I definitely think it's some type of ground issue. At least it's slightly tolerable (very quiet in the background) in low gain, but in medium and high gain you can hear the buzzing pretty clearly which makes charging the amp while listening kind of difficult on medium/high gain (balanced mode.)


 
  
  


jaganeee said:


> just now only i tried ur scenario. i also get the hiss on adjusting the volume knob when connected in balanced mode( mid and high gain). no hiss in single ended mode.


 

 I have to say im kinda glad I'm not the only one experiencing that issue.  Luckily I don't have to charge the RX very often, but yeah it is kinda hard not to notice the hiss.  :-/
  
 refault, you're able to charge the rx through usb? or did I read that wrong?   That's cool if you do, do you need a special type of cable?
  
 jaganee, thanks for the confirmation, i'm wondering if this is a common issue with all RX MKIIIs.


----------



## jaganeee

may i know the approx life time of the battery in rx mk3 and CLAS db.
  
 i am using the my sennheiser hd650 in my home not as a portable.
 is it wise to go for desktop setup for this price range instead of this combo to drive my hd650.


----------



## shigzeo

Rx MK3-B+ gets a LONG battery life. I charge it once per week, no more. I get about 14-17 hours of battery life on a single charge.


----------



## coachhouse

Same here I charge it Sunday night then it's ready for the week !


----------



## jaganeee

shigzeo said:


> Rx MK3-B+ gets a LONG battery life. I charge it once per week, no more. I get about 14-17 hours of battery life on a single charge.


 
 that's fine. but i am asking about the battery life in years for rx mk iii and CLAS db


----------



## jaganeee

shigzeo said:


> Rx MK3-B+ gets a LONG battery life. I charge it once per week, no more. I get about 14-17 hours of battery life on a single charge.


 
 i am using the my sennheiser hd650 in my home not as a portable.
 is it wise to go for desktop setup for this price range instead of this combo to drive my hd650.


----------



## shigzeo

Unless you are trying to kill your eardrums, or you like the sound of, say, valve amps, you won't get better than the RX MKIII for normal to loud listening levels with the HD650. It's a preference thing though. Quality wise, you are more than fine.


----------



## Bananaheadlin

Since we are on the topic of batteries now, does anyone know if it is possible to replace the battery (officially through ALO) once it starts becoming _very_ weak?


----------



## flatmap

jaganeee said:


> is painting in the case easy rubbable?


 
 Paint is good and does not rub off in my experience.  I carry mine in my backpack, use it at work and on the bus with no special care.  Still looks quite good.


----------



## flatmap

jaganeee said:


> i am using the my sennheiser hd650 in my home not as a portable.
> is it wise to go for desktop setup for this price range instead of this combo to drive my hd650.


 
 I use the Sennheiser HD650 with the Rx MK3a regularly.  It is a good pairing in that the Rx has plenty of
 power to drive these 'phones.  I use the Middle gain setting and this has plenty of oomph -- so there
 is power to spare.  It easily enunciates the bass line and gives clear performance.  Instruments are well
 delineated from one another.  So I don't think you'd be disappointed.  Of course the Rx also allows balanced 
operation if you plan to go that way in the future.
  
 Since you don't need a portable, you really have a lot of options.  If you are interested in vacuum tube 
 amplifiers, and are willing to assemble from a kit, then another choice to consider is the Bottlehead Crack
 amplifier.  As you'd expect this gives a more "liquid" sound and a bit more life in the sound of winds, strings,
 and voices.  The bass is not as tight on the Crack compared to the Rx... but you might or might care, depending
 on your preferences.  But the design of the Crack is very well suited to the 650 and gives a well controlled and
 nuanced sound. I think not as much ultra separation between channels compared to the Rx.
  
 This says more about my preferences than it does about the amplifier, but I very much like the Rx+HD650
 combo for classical music.  It helps pull apart the voices in the orchestra so that symphonic works come
 through more clearly and with less muddiness.  Solo instruments differentiate properly. 
  
 ALO also offers a portable vacuum tube amp.  I've not heard this, but may be another choice to consider.


----------



## jaganeee

Good comparison.


----------



## ericfarrell85

If you're sincerely devoted to the HD650 then there is one option and then everything else sits back in its shadow: Zana Deux. One of the most sublime pairings in all headfi-dom. Sure, it's more money, but if you don't need a portable solution, save up for an extra few months, put out a wanted classified, and wait and see if someone is willing to let one go. That pairing probably represents the most satisfied period I have had in this hobby.


----------



## MattAnthony1990

ericfarrell85 said:


> If you're sincerely devoted to the HD650 then there is one option and then everything else sits back in its shadow: Zana Deux. One of the most sublime pairings in all headfi-dom. Sure, it's more money, but if you don't need a portable solution, save up for an extra few months, put out a wanted classified, and wait and see if someone is willing to let one go. That pairing probably represents the most satisfied period I have had in this hobby.


 
  
  
 I'd argue you'd be better served splitting that coin with a better pair of Cans and a still superior amp. You get get the HD 800s AND a good amp for the price point of the Zana Deux.


----------



## ericfarrell85

mattanthony1990 said:


> I'd argue you'd be better served splitting that coin with a better pair of Cans and a still superior amp. You get get the HD 800s AND a good amp for the price point of the Zana Deux.




I did say if he was devoted to the HD650 then he should... Besides if we consider a used Zana @ $1500-$1600 I can't think of a very good HD800 setup with that money. Maybe the Sonnet? Anyway, there is a lot one could do for $1500. The point was there is also a lot you can do for the HD650.


----------



## MattAnthony1990

ericfarrell85 said:


> I did say if he was devoted to the HD650 then he should... Besides if we consider a used Zana @ $1500-$1600 I can't think of a very good HD800 setup with that money. Maybe the Sonnet? Anyway, there is a lot one could do for $1500. The point was there is also a lot you can do for the HD650


 
 There is a lot you can do for any headphones, if you really wanted to you could re-cable a pair of Beats and pipe them through on of Peachtree's DACs and then add the Zana. But why would you do that?
  
 The HD650s are very nice headphones, no doubt about it, but why on earth would you use a $1500 (when used) Zana in conjunction with a $400 dollar pair of headphones. The 650s were Sennheiser's flagship until the advent of the 800s, which are superior headphones. Moreover, nothing is going to help improve the sound as much as a good pair of headphones. Sure world-class amps, stand alone DAC units, fancy wiring and so on can help, however you'll be better served with buying superior headphones rather than dropping a grand or two into an amp.


----------



## jaganeee

bought my he-500
 i am happy with this purchase from hd650.
 hope this will serve me for some time.


----------



## GeorgeVes

I used to have HD650 a few years ago. Would you say they synergize with the MKIII better than the HD800? Would love to test it out first prior to purchase, but I am half the planet away from those ALO guys...


----------



## kahkityoong

Just got my RXIIIB+ back from ALO. Might be a replacement actually. No discernible hiss with my LCD-X. Very happy as shows my Vorzuge Duo, which I have been using in the interim a clean pair of heels in every department except size and weight.


----------



## ericfarrell85

mattanthony1990 said:


> There is a lot you can do for any headphones, if you really wanted to you could re-cable a pair of Beats and pipe them through on of Peachtree's DACs and then add the Zana. But why would you do that?
> 
> The HD650s are very nice headphones, no doubt about it, but why on earth would you use a $1500 (when used) Zana in conjunction with a $400 dollar pair of headphones. The 650s were Sennheiser's flagship until the advent of the 800s, which are superior headphones. Moreover, nothing is going to help improve the sound as much as a good pair of headphones. Sure world-class amps, stand alone DAC units, fancy wiring and so on can help, however you'll be better served with buying superior headphones rather than dropping a grand or two into an amp.




Silly comment, from someone who evidently has heard neither headphone or the Zana Deux, but is intimately familiar with the beats. So your entire point rests on Sennheiser's timeline of flagship releases. I suppose in that case people who run their Stax 007's out of $5500 BHSE are doing themselves a disservice by not getting an SR009? Same in the case of Grado RS1 vintage lovers, who prefer this can to the PS1000. 

After a while you end up realizing that it's not so simple. An HD650 can give you something that the HD800 can't, just as an 007 can give you something the 009 cannot. Superior makes no difference when the HD650, out of a Zana Deux, makes for some of the most euphoric and euphonic jazz reproduction I've ever heard. You want to know how I know this? I've owned them. There's no conjecture on my part and so I don't resort to obtuse claims of superiority. If one wanted superior they would sell their chains and buy an SR009, but it's seldom about that. Go on the audio journey, try out a lot, buy some, sell some and then you won't need Sennheiser's timeline of flagships to tell you what headphones to buy, which to keep and what amps or wires to pair them with.


----------



## MattAnthony1990

ericfarrell85 said:


> Silly comment, from someone who evidently has heard neither headphone or the Zana Deux, but is intimately familiar with the beats. So your entire point rests on Sennheiser's timeline of flagship releases. I suppose in that case people who run their Stax 007's out of $5500 BHSE are doing themselves a disservice by not getting an SR009? Same in the case of Grado RS1 vintage lovers, who prefer this can to the PS1000.
> 
> After a while you end up realizing that it's not so simple. An HD650 can give you something that the HD800 can't, just as an 007 can give you something the 009 cannot. Superior makes no difference when the HD650, out of a Zana Deux, makes for some of the most euphoric and euphonic jazz reproduction I've ever heard. You want to know how I know this? I've owned them. There's no conjecture on my part and so I don't resort to obtuse claims of superiority. If one wanted superior they would sell their chains and buy an SR009, but it's seldom about that. Go on the audio journey, try out a lot, buy some, sell some and then you won't need Sennheiser's timeline of flagships to tell you what headphones to buy, which to keep and what amps or wires to pair them with.


 
 It has nothing to do with their timeline, I find the HD800 to be a superior headphone in virtually every facet to the HD 650 in my experience trying both sets of cans. I'd also like to remind you that this is a portable headphone amp thread, which the Zana Deux is clearly not.
  
 Your condescending language is really unnecessary fyi. Your entitled to have an entirely different opinion than mine, which is totally fine, but you can shelve the holier than thou attitude, thanks!


----------



## ericfarrell85

Matt,

There was a discussion on the HD650 and I offered advice based on what I've owned. You then jumped on with your "why in the world would you" talk. Don't do that. Don't take for granted that people here don't know what they're talking about and are in need of your edification on what brings improvement or to what extent. Didn't mean to condescend, but I couldn't take your gross oversimplification either, particularly when you state it as incontestable fact.


----------



## kahkityoong

I recently received a replacement Rx3B+ after my first one had a hum. The new one is whisper quiet and partners really well with my LCD-X, CLAS db. However I noticed that the battery life on this one seemed poor in comparison so I've been measuring it. Used in balanced mode it gives me 10 hours max which seems a far cry from the 19 hours advertised. I suppose that single ended mode would stretch it out a bit. I also use the bass boost most of the time. I wonder if there's an issue with the charger but the green light turns off as it should after charging a few hours on the amp. Any experiences regarding battery life?


----------



## shigzeo

ericfarrell85 said:


> Silly comment, from someone who evidently has heard neither headphone or the Zana Deux, but is intimately familiar with the beats. So your entire point rests on Sennheiser's timeline of flagship releases. I suppose in that case people who run their Stax 007's out of $5500 BHSE are doing themselves a disservice by not getting an SR009? Same in the case of Grado RS1 vintage lovers, who prefer this can to the PS1000.
> 
> After a while you end up realizing that it's not so simple. An HD650 can give you something that the HD800 can't, just as an 007 can give you something the 009 cannot. Superior makes no difference when the HD650, out of a Zana Deux, makes for some of the most euphoric and euphonic jazz reproduction I've ever heard. You want to know how I know this? I've owned them. There's no conjecture on my part and so I don't resort to obtuse claims of superiority. If one wanted superior they would sell their chains and buy an SR009, but it's seldom about that. Go on the audio journey, try out a lot, buy some, sell some and then you won't need Sennheiser's timeline of flagships to tell you what headphones to buy, which to keep and what amps or wires to pair them with.


 
 You could just prefer the sound. Personally, I prefer the HD600 to the HD650, even though the latter are superior. Just because something is better doesn't mean you have to like it more than another thing.
  
 Take for instance: by trade I'm a photographer. My primary lens is a 1998 PC Mikro 85/2,8 ED Nikkor. There is a second version, which I know is superior, but I didn't purchase it. I get on just fine with my older lens. And, while I dig the superior sharpness/contrast of the Leica Summicron 50mm M lens, I really really don't like its OOF draw. It is by all measurable means a better lens, but when I shoot people or even landscapes, it doesn't capture me as much as the older Summicrons from the 60s, or the old Summilux, which, again, are less sharp, less contrasty, and less resolving in the corners. And they are plugged into a camera that may costs 8000$. It's a matter of preference. Now, if the argument was about a headphone's absolute performance, then there would be little to argue. But when a person likes the sound of a certain amp/headphone combination, why not let them enjoy it?


----------



## Adamora

Howdy folks, i just bought these today, is it an issue if i keep these plugged into the charger whilst i listen? im actually using them as a desktop amp.


----------



## shigzeo

I do a bunch of listening straight from the charger as well with no issues, though I prefer to go battery only.


----------



## Adamora

Thanks for the reply! I bought this to use as a desktop amp (even though its advertised as a portable, it is no slouch by any means).
  
 Glad to hear that your doing the same, I can keep it connected with a peaceful mind.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

I'd discharge the battery every so often, but that may just be me.....


----------



## themad

The battery lasts quite a long time. If you are worried, just let the power cable disconnected beside the amp and connect when it shuts down. I do that with my PanAm + Passport.


----------



## shigzeo

Adamora: batteries stay in good shape when they are regularly discharged (not completely) and recharged. Keeping it always plugged in may damage the battery in the long run as it was designed to run on battery, but there is very little interference that hits the signal because of dirty mains effluvium. 
  
 EDIT: got the name wrong.


----------



## Adamora

Alrighty then, ill just keep it right beside the amplifier and plug it every so often.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

adamora said:


> Alrighty then, ill just keep it right beside the amplifier and plug it every so often.


 
  
 Or plug it into its own power strip, and turn the strip off and on...


----------



## Adamora

buttuglyjeff said:


> Or plug it into its own power strip, and turn the strip off and on...


 
  
 Bloody power strip has a universal switch ;-;!


----------



## Adamora

I need an urgent reply regarding the cables I've just ordered from Norneaudio, I chose the Kobiconn balanced termination for my cables, But im wondering if they will work even if I'm using a single ended cable as a source, will it still output from the balanced section?


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

adamora said:


> I need an urgent reply regarding the cables I've just ordered from Norneaudio, I chose the Kobiconn balanced termination for my cables, But im wondering if they will work even if I'm using a single ended cable as a source, will it still output from the balanced section?


 
  
 Both outputs are active regardless of which input you are using, just make sure you have the back switched to "S" for the single ended input, or "B" for balanced input.  I'm currently listening to my TH600s with the 1/8" jack, with the input coming through the balanced port (RSA/Kobiconn whatever you call it) 
  
 Now It's debatable if you are getting any benefits with your "balanced" headphone cable, but at least you are prepared for future balanced inputs, and can enjoy your headphones still...


----------



## Adamora

Thanks buttuglyjeff!


----------



## SDBiotek

Has anyone compared the RX MkIII with the Cypher Labs Duet?


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

sdbiotek said:


> Has anyone compared the RX MkIII with the Cypher Labs Duet?


 
  
@rudi0504 has...


----------



## SDBiotek

Thanks for the tip, Jeff. I'll keep looking.


----------



## Adamora

Hmm, If i lower my DAC/media players volume down to 20% while at any gain level, if i try to go past past the 60% mark on the volume knob, no volume increase happens, it just stops. is that normal? or is my unit defective.


----------



## flatmap

Adamora, not sure I'm following.  Do you turn the volume on the DacMagic Plus to 20% of its max while simultaneously taking the RCA output of the DacMagic to the input of your downstream amp?  And then you're turning the volume on the downstream amp to 60% of its max volume?


----------



## Adamora

Flatmap, I think you got that right, I basically get no volume increase from the alo Rx mk3 after going past the 1 o clock mark on the volume knob, no matter the source or gain.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

I'm kinda speculating, but maybe you're getting some kind of clipping, and the amp is stopping because of some noise maximum.  Have you tried to simulate this with some other source?
  
 This is one of these times that an email to ALO might be best...


----------



## flatmap

buttuglyjeff said:


> I'm kinda speculating, but maybe you're getting some kind of clipping, and the amp is stopping because of some noise maximum.  Have you tried to simulate this with some other source?
> 
> This is one of these times that an email to ALO might be best...


 
 +1
  
 Yes first try another source.  E.g., try taking the headphone-out from your computer (bypassing the DacMagic) and feed that into the input of the ALO.  Just to see if that works normally.
  
 Are you taking a balanced output of the DacMagic into the balanced input of the ALO?  If so did you make your own cable?  If so, good to check the cable construction one more time, perhaps using digital multimeter to verify the pins match up properly.
  
 Or are you strictly using the single ended connection between DAC and Amp?


----------



## Adamora

flatmap said:


> +1
> 
> Yes first try another source.  E.g., try taking the headphone-out from your computer (bypassing the DacMagic) and feed that into the input of the ALO.  Just to see if that works normally.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I tried another source, it still stops the volume increasing past the 1 o clock mark.
  
 I'm using a single ended cable as for the source and a single ended cable for the LCD 2.
  
 I also tried another RX Mk3-B+ at the store i bought it from, Same problem...odd.


----------



## CraftyClown

Hey boys and girls. I've just joined the RX Mk3 club, having purchased one of the for sale forums.
  
 I'm very excited about hearing it once it arrives, but I had a quick question first.
  
 My custom IEMs the Heir 8a's have a 35ohm impedance. I was just wondering if that would still leave them in a range that might be considered sensitive and therefore leave me open to a certain amount of noise. I'm feeding the amp with my AK120 so I've been rather spoilt with a lovely black background for some time now 
  
 Edit: It's the B and not the B+ by the way. Not that I think there were any changes to the sensitivity between the two. Correct me if I'm wrong though.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

I don't think you'll have an issue with too much noise, but the Mk3B isn't the quietest amp in the world.  I don't use IEMs, but some of my headphones are low impedance and I get no noise from mine.
  
 FYI, I think the only improvement in the B+ is the extended battery life....
  
 If I was hell bent on an ALO amp that's IEM friendly, I would be ordering the new International +...


----------



## CraftyClown

buttuglyjeff said:


> I don't think you'll have an issue with too much noise, but the Mk3B isn't the quietest amp in the world.  I don't use IEMs, but some of my headphones are low impedance and I get no noise from mine.
> 
> FYI, I think the only improvement in the B+ is the extended battery life....
> 
> If I was hell bent on an ALO amp that's IEM friendly, I would be ordering the new International +...


 
  
 Cheers Jeff. The MK3B is hopefully going to be the perfect portable amp for me, as I am getting Vinnie at Red Wine to mod my AK120 to the RWAK120B with the balanced output. Here's hoping eh


----------



## SDBiotek

buttuglyjeff said:


> I don't think you'll have an issue with too much noise, but the Mk3B isn't the quietest amp in the world.  I don't use IEMs, but some of my headphones are low impedance and I get no noise from mine.
> 
> FYI, I think the only improvement in the B+ is the extended battery life....
> 
> If I was hell bent on an ALO amp that's IEM friendly, I would be ordering the new International +...



Hopefully hiss won't be a problem with your iems. It is quite pronounced when I use my Noble K10s, and gets worse when I use my balanced cable. The RX does work fine with my headphones, though.


----------



## flatmap

craftyclown said:


> .... I am getting Vinnie at Red Wine to mod my AK120 to the RWAK120B with the balanced output. Here's hoping eh


 
 That sounds sweet!  Please report back when you get it up and running with your RX MkIII.


----------



## CraftyClown

sdbiotek said:


> Hopefully hiss won't be a problem with your iems. It is quite pronounced when I use my Noble K10s, and gets worse when I use my balanced cable. The RX does work fine with my headphones, though.




Ah, that's a shame, what with the 8as being very similar to the k10s and having the same impedance, I imagine I will have the same results.

How would you define that noise when listening to your k10s? Is it enough to distract your listening experience?

Also is listening to them noticeably worse (noise floor wise) when balanced? Or are the improvements worth it? I was planning to get my 8as re-cabled for just this purpose.




flatmap said:


> That sounds sweet!  Please report back when you get it up and running with your RX MkIII.




I certainly will. I'm very excited to hear this set up


----------



## SDBiotek

craftyclown said:


> Ah, that's a shame, what with the 8as being very similar to the k10s and having the same impedance, I imagine I will have the same results.
> 
> How would you define that noise when listening to your k10s? Is it enough to distract your listening experience?
> 
> ...


 
 I consider the noise level as pretty high, but you may be more tolerant of it than I am. You can definitely still listen to your music, but the hiss will be there. It is most noticeable in tracks that have quiet passages. Aside from the hiss, the RX MkIII actually does sound nice with the K10. The noise level is a bit higher when using the balanced output. For me, it outweighs any potential benefits from using balanced, at least with my iems. As folks like to say, though, your mileage my vary. I have been experimenting some other portable amps with balanced outputs, though, with better results. I don't want to derail this thread,  but feel free to send a PM if you want to know more.


----------



## shigzeo

adamora said:


> Hmm, If i lower my DAC/media players volume down to 20% while at any gain level, if i try to go past past the 60% mark on the volume knob, no volume increase happens, it just stops. is that normal? or is my unit defective.


 
 A lot of amps use gains that spread ampage over a very small portion of the volume pot, some as little as 50%, some as great as 80%. Very good volume pots will go all the way to 100% with noticeable gains to the end, but they are not the norm.


----------



## shigzeo

sdbiotek said:


> Has anyone compared the RX MkIII with the Cypher Labs Duet?


 
 I have at Ω image.


----------



## flatmap

shigzeo said:


> A lot of amps use gains that spread ampage over a very small portion of the volume pot, some as little as 50%, some as great as 80%. Very good volume pots will go all the way to 100% with noticeable gains to the end, but they are not the norm.


 
 Not sure I've run into this, but good to know.  At least with the Rx MkIII, my volume dials up all the way to 100%, still increasing at the very top.


----------



## shigzeo

@flatmap: there seems to be a trend in the last year or so for cheaper volume pots, which is a shame. My MKIII has a pretty good volume pot, but not the greatest. Personally, my favourite was the original Rx digital knob though the new one has almost the same level of control as the original. It's amazing how far the series has come.


----------



## Adamora

Folks, has anyone felt a certain muddiness in the High's/Treble after turning the gain to high? Medium seems to smooth it right out, but I feel as if I lose some bass impact.
  
 Please tell me I'm not crazy :<.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

adamora said:


> Folks, has anyone felt a certain muddiness in the High's/Treble after turning the gain to high? Medium seems to smooth it right out, but I feel as if I lose some bass impact.
> 
> Please tell me I'm not crazy :<.


 
  
 LCD-2s I imagine?  Every headphone has a sweet spot, and maybe you found it at the middle setting.  I bet the T1s or other 600 ohm headphone would want the high gain setting...


----------



## renes

Hello to everybody!
  
 It's my first post on Head-Fi, I can only say it's a great source of information!
  
 I was almost decided to buy *iCan Nano *amp but now I am considering to take *Rx MK3 B+ *(I do not need DAC) which would work with HD-600 and Olympus LS-5 as source (all wav files) but I have one doubt...  I listen most of all to Renaissance and baroque music and wonder if the hiss you are refering to RX MK3 will be disturbing me in listening this peaceful music.... Unfortunately I have no possibility to try this amp (no dealer in Poland) therefore I can only based on reviews of this amp owners. I have read that *ALO International+* has the lowest hiss but I do not need DAC, I nedd just an amp and RX MK3 seems best choice... but can the noise made by Rx MK3 be a problem with this kind of music and HD-600?
  
 renes


----------



## shigzeo

buttuglyjeff said:


> LCD-2s I imagine?  Every headphone has a sweet spot, and maybe you found it at the middle setting.  I bet the T1s or other 600 ohm headphone would want the high gain setting...


 
 I didn't use the high gain with my DT880/600. In fact, I used low M or high L with them.


----------



## Adamora

This amp, this AMP!
  
 It brings out male vocals as if they were held at gunpoint.
  
 Bryan clarks voice used to be engaging before I used this amp, but now, he slaps my eardrums with powerful emphasis from each word that Is produced from his heavenly vocal cords.
  
 75 hours of burn in (sue me :< ), and it keeps getting better.


----------



## Adamora

My RxMKIII is randomly (at the peak volume of certain tracks) flashing red at higher volumes in both Medium and high gains, what does that mean?!
  
 (Just had a set of balanced Norne Audio cables delivered to me, noticed it right after)
  
*Edit: Forgive my idiocy, the bloody things low on battery.*


----------



## kahkityoong

adamora said:


> My RxMKIII is randomly (at the peak volume of certain tracks) flashing red at higher volumes in both Medium and high gains, what does that mean?!
> 
> (Just had a set of balanced Norne Audio cables delivered to me, noticed it right after)
> 
> *Edit: Forgive my idiocy, the bloody things low on battery.*



Yes, it does that before the light changes colour.


----------



## traehekat

Anyone know how this pairs with the HD800?


----------



## R Scott Ireland

traehekat said:


> Anyone know how this pairs with the HD800?




The Rx-Mk3-B+ drives the HD800 very well, with plenty of power, and the sound is excellent. Is it as good as a full-sized amp (like the Liquid Glass)? No. But for a portable solution it is very good - surpassed only by the Chord Hugo (due to the superb DAC), among the devices I own.


----------



## likearake

adamora said:


> This amp, this AMP!
> 
> It brings out male vocals as if they were held at gunpoint.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Where do you usually set the gain / volume / bass when listening with your LCD-2s?
  
 I saw your previous message about muddiness on high gain... curious!
  
 I run LCD-2's balanced from it as well. Medium gain sounds the best to me usually, although I can never decide for sure.


----------



## Adamora

likearake said:


> Where do you usually set the gain / volume / bass when listening with your LCD-2s?
> 
> I saw your previous message about muddiness on high gain... curious!
> 
> I run LCD-2's balanced from it as well. Medium gain sounds the best to me usually, although I can never decide for sure.


 
  
 After going for Balanced myself, All Gain ranges, regardless of volume, sounded the same.
  
 I think the problem was my old cables, after going for Norne-Audio's Skoll/Vanquish cables+adapters, it really brought out the potential in this amplifier.
  
 I'm usually at  10-11 o'clock in terms of volume and on Medium Gain, higher than that and my ears begin to experience rapid Fatigue.
  
 Bass is always at 3 o'clock.


----------



## RUMAY408

This portable amp drives my HD800 and T1 incredibly well.
 My most difficult to drive HP the AKG K240 sextett LP sings with it. 
  
 This amp has a lot of power.


----------



## pmrcrazzy

How would the InEar StageDiver 3 sound. Im mainly getting this amp for the he 500 but im wondering if it would be ok for this iem. Impedance: 40 ohms on the sd3.


----------



## HiFiRobot

pmrcrazzy said:


> How would the InEar StageDiver 3 sound. Im mainly getting this amp for the he 500 but im wondering if it would be ok for this iem. Impedance: 40 ohms on the sd3.


 
  
 SD3 is 119dB, you might have some hiss with the RX MK3-B. But maybe that is improved with the + version. Check directly with ALO since they sell the SD3 as well.
 My RX MK3-B has some noise with the very sensitive Westone UM 30 Pro at 124dB. But no problems with lower sensitivity Westone W30 or ATH-IM03 both around 107-108dB.
  
 Great amp otherwise with good synergy together with HE-500.


----------



## Adamora

I'll also add that my Audeze LCD-2's have absolutely no hiss in them when coupled with this amplifier, 10/10 hearing here.


----------



## HiFiRobot

adamora said:


> I'll also add that my Audeze LCD-2's have absolutely no hiss in them when coupled with this amplifier, 10/10 hearing here.


 
  
 Yes no problem with my LCD-2 either. Only with very sensitive IEMs.


----------



## Panch0

Hi!
Anyone tried Fostex TH-600 headphones with RXMKIII?


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

panch0 said:


> Hi!
> Anyone tried Fostex TH-600 headphones with RXMKIII?


 
  
 Its a fantastic combination, with fantastic synergy.  I don't feel the TH-600s have as much recessed mids, as they do on other portable amps I have tried them with.  I've been using them in the single ended input for about 6 weeks (low gain) and couldn't be happier....
  
 ....well maybe happier?  I just sent out my TH-600s to be modded for balanced listening, so maybe I'll see an even greater listening experience...
  
 It's weird for me, with this amp.  The lower a headphone's impedance, the more I like them with this amp.  And that's not saying this baby doesn't have power.  It does, and usually with plenty to spare....


----------



## Panch0

What about hissing? Is it noticiable?


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

panch0 said:


> What about hissing? Is it noticiable?


 
  
 I haven't heard a bit of hiss.  But I never did the "hiss test" buy listening to max volume with no music playing.
  
 I also never heard any hiss from my Grado HF-2s, equally as sensitive...


----------



## flatmap

As HiFiRobot says, I've only heard of IEM users reporting hiss.
 I've never experienced it with my collection of full size cans.


----------



## Richsvt

I am really looking into this amp as I would like to eventually work towards a balanced set-up. The only problem is I have a really decent amp, Pico Power, and it runs beautifully. I need a better justification to spend more money on another amp. This would make my third portable set-up. I would hate to sell the Pico and regret it. Has anyone compared the sound from the Rx to what Headamp Pico Power delivers? Would really like some feedback...I guess I am not in a bad place to be trying to decide on another portable set-up. Forgot to add that will mostly run from an iPod Classic 7G with mostly ALACs for songs. I know, no balanced output but am trying to plan for future upgrades...


----------



## Panch0

Thanks for yours impressions.
  
 One more question: do you consider the synergy between RXMKIII + Fostex Th-600 better than RXMKIII + Alpha Dog?
  
 I currently have Mad Dog and I'm expecting my RXMKIII to be delivery next week and want to upgrade my headphones too.
  
 regards


----------



## RUMAY408

For those into vintage HP's the Fostex T10 and the MKlllB+ have nice synergy on the high setting.
  
 An even tougher to push HP, the AKG K240 sextett, also gets enough juice with this portable amp on high setting.
  
 The hiss/hum on high is not a big deal for me, I don't spend much time listening to my amp without music on.  
  
 The amp is loaded with power and battery life.


----------



## flatmap

richsvt said:


> I would hate to sell the Pico and regret it.


 
 Trust your instincts would be my advice.
  
 Another thought, since you're finding the Pico to be just right for now, you could also work on getting your balanced source set up first.


----------



## Richsvt

Thanks, something to think about. Will have to wait anyway until some funds become available...will have to look into balanced DAPs. Will need cables to convert phones to balanced, then interconnects. Will it ever end? God I love this stuff. My wallet hurts.


----------



## flatmap

richsvt said:


> Thanks, something to think about. Will have to wait anyway until some funds become available...will have to look into balanced DAPs. Will need cables to convert phones to balanced, then interconnects. Will it ever end? God I love this stuff. My wallet hurts.


 
 One option, using your current PC, Mac or portable Android and Apple devices
is the AlgoRhythm Solo -dB which offers balanced analog ouput.  In case you
 want to stay with your current DAP and add a DAC to create a balanced signal.
  
 I haven't had the opportunity of listening to this... but it's on my radar as one of the options
 for balanced operation.
  
 If portability is not required, then the ALO Island looks very good.  Again, I haven't had the chance
 to hear it.


----------



## Richsvt

Thanks, been looking at the clas db and looks really good. Now my wallet really hurts. This might not be a bad option to go to and then upgrade the amp later. The more I read about the RX, the more I think I may sell the Pico and mate the RX with the CLAS db...it's great that there are so many options.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

flatmap said:


> One option, using your current PC, Mac or portable Android and Apple devices
> is the AlgoRhythm Solo -dB which offers balanced analog ouput.  In case you
> want to stay with your current DAP and add a DAC to create a balanced signal.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 That's the combo I listen to...
  

  
 They are a match that were designed to play together.  You could try a CLAS with your Pico Power first, and see if upgrading your DAC does the trick.  I think if you polled most Head-Fiers, they would consider the two amps on par with each other.  Granted, the Mk3 b+ is balanced and has that lovely bass adjustment...


----------



## flatmap

buttuglyjeff said:


> Granted, the Mk3 b+ is balanced and has that lovely bass adjustment...


 
 The ALO Mk3 bass control is a lovely thing.


----------



## R Scott Ireland

flatmap said:


> The ALO Mk3 bass control is a lovely thing.


 
 +1.  You really grow into it too. At first it didn't seem like it did that much, but now I love it.


----------



## RUMAY408

r scott ireland said:


> +1.  You really grow into it too. At first it didn't seem like it did that much, but now I love it.


 
 I'm powering the Fostex T10, Beyer T1 and Senns HD800 on high and the HD650 balanced (so far my only balanced cable and won't be my last, seriously better than stock)  on medium.  It is a powerhouse on the same level as my Meier Classic Amp and that amp sits on a shelf, ridiculous power and more punch than the MKll.


----------



## pmrcrazzy

This or the Vorzuge amp? Anybody no what would be better for HE 500 and westone 4r


----------



## kahkityoong

pmrcrazzy said:


> This or the Vorzuge amp? Anybody no what would be better for HE 500 and westone 4r


 
 I much preferred the RXMkIIIB+ over the Vorzuge Duo I had for the LCD-X. The treble seemed too rolled off on the latter amp and playing around with the treble & bass switches caused new problems. On the other hand the bass control on the Rx is terrific.


----------



## SDBiotek

pmrcrazzy said:


> This or the Vorzuge amp? Anybody no what would be better for HE 500 and westone 4r
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ati832

is this more powerful than the fiio e12 and C&C X02


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

ati832 said:


> is this more powerful than the fiio e12 and C&C X02


 
  
 Those are fine "budget" amps, but they don't have the push of the Rx Mk3.  Its quite impressive what this amp does with headphones that don't need that much power "on paper".  My TH600s should only need the power of the amps you listed, but these cans really open up with this ALO amp...


----------



## ati832

thats odd as specs wise the fiio looks to have more power and the c&c xo2 has a lot more power I just need an upgrade to these amps. was looking at this and the ibasso pb-2.


----------



## SHAHZADA123

ati832 said:


> thats odd as specs wise the fiio looks to have more power and the c&c xo2 has a lot more power I just need an upgrade to these amps. was looking at this and the ibasso pb-2.


 
 The ALO is an end game portable amp, IMHO.
 Even better than the RSA 71B.


----------



## kahkityoong

shahzada123 said:


> The ALO is an end game portable amp, IMHO.
> Even better than the RSA 71B.


 
 I think it's the best portable amp on the market for full size headphones, comparable to many desktop amp.


----------



## Lightless

Yeah, but it hisses like hell with IEM's


----------



## kahkityoong

lightless said:


> Yeah, but it hisses like hell with IEM's


 

 Which is why I said it's the best portable amp for _full-sized headphones._


----------



## Lightless

Although, I can hear the hiss even with my full sized W3000anv.


----------



## GettingBuckets

Going for a portable setup and thinking about purchasing this amp as an end game portable amp for full-sizes. How different are the changes between the original and the +?


----------



## ati832

its still odd the specs of the alo rx mk3 especially in power do not exceed the fiio e12, can anyone tell me if this amp really is the most powerful portable on the market also been looking at the ibasso pb2 can anyone help out


----------



## GettingBuckets

Just look back on the previous pages and different reviews, from everything I've seen, this one is just as or more powerful than all the ones you mentioned and can pretty much power just about anything you throw at it.


----------



## RUMAY408

I thought the MKll was great, small and compact.  This amp kicks it up a level it has all the power of a desk amp.  
 Yes it has a hiss, but I can't hear it with music on, even on low with higher end HP's.
  
 I like the Meier Classic (dead silent)  but this amp compares favorably with it, and its portable, my AKG K240 sextett is the single most difficult HP I own to amp and this has amp has juice to spare.  Plus it has incredible battery life,I can go multiple days without recharging.  I think the hiss is overrated, I spend very little time with HP's on and music off.
  
 There are not a lot of portable amps out there that have balanced inputs and outputs, this is a really nice added feature for those that like to upgrade their HP's.


----------



## Sound Eq

I was wondering if I add the RxMk3 B+ to the hugo how will I benefit from it.
  
 I like the idea that this amp has in means of a bass knob which can be useful from my audeze lcd2 rev2 as I find the audeze and hugo don't give the the bass I look for
  
 what do you think guys?
  
 Is there any other portable amp that has the same bass know like MK3


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

sound eq said:


> I was wondering if I add the RxMk3 B+ to the hugo how will I benefit from it.
> 
> I like the idea that this amp has in means of a bass knob which can be useful from my audeze lcd2 rev2 as I find the audeze and hugo don't give the the bass I look for
> 
> ...


 
  
 The bass knob isn't a bass boosting knob.  It's more like a bass tweek.  I am running with the opinion that what is happening is with the bass on, you are adding a small hump, and turning said knob shifts that small hump up and down the bass frequencies....


----------



## Sound Eq

buttuglyjeff said:


> The bass knob isn't a bass boosting knob.  It's more like a bass tweek.  I am running with the opinion that what is happening is with the bass on, you are adding a small hump, and turning said knob shifts that small hump up and down the bass frequencies....


 

 so turning the bass know does it not increase bass , when u compare the knob not turned in compared when u turn it on


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

sound eq said:


> so turning the bass know does it not increase bass , when u compare the knob not turned in compared when u turn it on


 
  
 From my best estimate, I'm going with the very official term "barely".  I believe there is a very small boost in a small frequency range, and turning the knob shifts the frequency range, not the volume of "boost"...
  
 With that said, I really do enjoy it.  It just a bit of an adjustment, that I like when I switch genres.  And my TH600 do benefit from it...


----------



## R Scott Ireland

sound eq said:


> I was wondering if I add the RxMk3 B+ to the hugo how will I benefit from it.
> 
> I like the idea that this amp has in means of a bass knob which can be useful from my audeze lcd2 rev2 as I find the audeze and hugo don't give the the bass I look for
> 
> ...


 
  
 I have both the RxMk3-B+ and the Hugo (and I love them both).  I did not find any benefit adding the RxMk3-B+ to the Hugo. The direct output from the Hugo handles all of my headphones (including the 600 ohm Beyer DT880) very well when running portably.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

r scott ireland said:


> I have both the RxMk3-B+ and the Hugo (and I love them both).  I did not find any benefit adding the RxMk3-B+ to the Hugo. The direct output from the Hugo handles all of my headphones (including the 600 ohm Beyer DT880) very well when running portably.


 
  
 I don't think he's questioning the power of his Hugo.  I think he's just looking to add more bass to the equation.  Do you think the ALO amp will color the sound to give more bass?


----------



## R Scott Ireland

buttuglyjeff said:


> I don't think he's questioning the power of his Hugo.  I think he's just looking to add more bass to the equation.  Do you think the ALO amp will color the sound to give more bass?


 
  
 Oops.
  
 No, I don't think it would be anywhere near worthwhile to acquire the RxMk3-B+ just for the bass control.  I like it, but it is a very subtle adjustment and is not really a bass equalization.
  
 If you just want to crank up bass, why not try to find one of these:
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Digizoid-Personal-Subwoofer-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B00747N5ZE
  
 Or some other way to equalize/add bass. I had one of those ZO2's awhile back and it worked remarkably well.


----------



## RUMAY408

The bass output of the MKllB+ is more, how do I put this, sublime.


----------



## GettingBuckets

Ugh I want to purchase this amp, but the price is not right at this point. I know the originals are going cheaper, but they are rare and far apart.


----------



## SHAHZADA123

sound eq said:


> I was wondering if I add the RxMk3 B+ to the hugo how will I benefit from it.
> 
> I like the idea that this amp has in means of a bass knob which can be useful from my audeze lcd2 rev2 as I find the audeze and hugo don't give the the bass I look for
> 
> ...


 
 The Lisa (L3) from Triad Audio
 http://triadaudio.net


----------



## RUMAY408

gettingbuckets said:


> Ugh I want to purchase this amp, but the price is not right at this point. I know the originals are going cheaper, but they are rare and far apart.


 
 If you can pick up a MKll discounted, that's a really nice portable amp.


----------



## GettingBuckets

rumay408 said:


> If you can pick up a MKll discounted, that's a really nice portable amp.


 
 What's funny is that I've already had and sold my MKII. It was definitely a really good portable amp, but it just didn't power the orthos the way I wanted it to. However, I'm really disinclined to go for a desktop setup due to the fact that college=zero room and books everywhere. I opted for a headstage arrow for the form factor, and although it doesn't give as much of a boost as even the MKII or the same expansive sound that the ALO RXs give, it works pretty well with the other stuff I have.
  
 After reading up on the MKIII, it seems like one of the few that can really give juice to power-hungry phones, even though the specs don't look like it.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

gettingbuckets said:


> What's funny is that I've already had and sold my MKII. It was definitely a really good portable amp, but it just didn't power the orthos the way I wanted it to. However, I'm really disinclined to go for a desktop setup due to the fact that college=zero room and books everywhere. I opted for a headstage arrow for the form factor, and although it doesn't give as much of a boost as even the MKII or the same expansive sound that the ALO RXs give, it works pretty well with the other stuff I have.
> 
> After reading up on the MKIII, it seems like one of the few that can really give juice to power-hungry phones, even though the specs don't look like it.


 
  
  
 I want to go to a head-fi meet in the worst way.  One reason is to try the Mk3 with orthos.  I want to also see its potential....


----------



## b0ssMax

buttuglyjeff said:


> I want to go to a head-fi meet in the worst way.  One reason is to try the Mk3 with orthos.  I want to also see its potential....




Wasnt quite happy with it with he500. Itll drive the headphone to adequate listening levels but wont get the full potential. I got a v200 full size amp to maximize the orthos. Just my opinion.


----------



## RUMAY408

Any thoughts on a portable cable to run between an Astell Kern AK100ll to the MKlllB+?


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

Does the AK120ii and AK100ii have the same balanced 2.5mm output as the AK240?
  
http://www.aloaudio.com/cables/portable/balanced-portable-cables/25-mm-balanced-to-balanced-mini-adapter


----------



## RUMAY408

buttuglyjeff said:


> Does the AK120ii and AK100ii have the same balanced 2.5mm output as the AK240?
> 
> http://www.aloaudio.com/cables/portable/balanced-portable-cables/25-mm-balanced-to-balanced-mini-adapter


 
 Since the AK100ll is brand new I'm getting a mix of suggestions I sent ALOa message yesterday and have yet to hear anything.  The 100ll is balanced but a single DAC.


----------



## KB

rumay408 said:


> Any thoughts on a portable cable to run between an Astell Kern AK100ll to the MKlllB+?


 
 Hey RUMAY408,
  
 I have been using the Compact SXC 22.
  
http://www.aloaudio.com/cables/portable/mini-to-mini/compact-sxc-22-mini-to-mini
  
 However if you want to go balanced this will work as well
  
http://www.aloaudio.com/cables/portable/balanced-portable-cables/25-mm-balanced-to-balanced-mini-adapter
  
 ButtUgly,
  
 The AK120II, AK100II and AK240 have the same balanced out.
  
 Cheers guys
  
 Ken


----------



## RUMAY408

Thank you that was very helpful


----------



## Sound Eq

i am surprised that the bass knob does not really increase the bass so what the use of it then very weird a big know with not a significant effect


----------



## kahkityoong

sound eq said:


> i am surprised that the bass knob does not really increase the bass so what the use of it then very weird a big know with not a significant effect


 
 Of course it increases the bass.


----------



## Sound Eq

compared to the national which has more bass, and does the mK3 have a warm sound signature 
  
 also why some say the bass knob does not really do anything in the mk3


----------



## kahkityoong

sound eq said:


> compared to the national which has more bass, and does the mK3 have a warm sound signature
> 
> also why some say the bass knob does not really do anything in the mk3


 

 I wouldn't call the Mk3 warm, it has a pretty neutral sound but seems to give a sense of power and body which matches well with my sometimes thin sounding AK240. The bass knob may not satisfy bass heads but in my opinion in the best application of a bass boost I've seen. But I prefer subtlety.


----------



## Sound Eq

kahkityoong said:


> I wouldn't call the Mk3 warm, it has a pretty neutral sound but seems to give a sense of power and body which matches well with my sometimes thin sounding AK240. The bass knob may not satisfy bass heads but in my opinion in the best application of a bass boost I've seen. But I prefer subtlety.


 
 so how do u think it compared to vorguze duo  in warmth, richness, bass and soundstage


----------



## kahkityoong

sound eq said:


> so how do u think it compared to vorguze duo  in warmth, richness, bass and soundstage


 

 I think you get what you pay faor. IMO the difference in price between the two amps is a fair indication of how much better the Mk3 is. I didn't like the pairing of the Vorzuge with my LCD-X or LCD-3 very much. Compared to the ALO it does have a warmer sound but I felt it lack sparkle and bass. Putting on the treble and bass boost on the Vorzuge helped but caused other problems instead. I didn't think the Vorzuge could match the Mk3 in soundstage depth or width either.


----------



## Sound Eq

kahkityoong said:


> I think you get what you pay faor. IMO the difference in price between the two amps is a fair indication of how much better the Mk3 is. I didn't like the pairing of the Vorzuge with my LCD-X or LCD-3 very much. Compared to the ALO it does have a warmer sound but I felt it lack sparkle and bass. Putting on the treble and bass boost on the Vorzuge helped but caused other problems instead. I didn't think the Vorzuge could match the Mk3 in soundstage depth or width either.


 
 so can i then assume u find the mk3 to be the best portable amp for lcd


----------



## crowdedthehouse

HI, I've been searching for the best part of an hour for an answer to my question in this thread but have had no luck.
  
 How are people who own Audeze LCD2/3s connecting their cans to the balanced output of the ALO Rx?
  
 I am looking at purchasing a pair of LCD2s and an Rx Mk III B+. I want the most cost effective off the shelf option to connect these two in balanced form using the stock XLR cable. I want to use this method for a while before I invest in a more expensive system from ALO or Moon Audio et al so I can appreciate and tell a difference between the upgrades instead of jumping right in without a base to compare to, as I am very new to hi end headphones.
  
 From what I can gather, I need 4 pin XLR female Kobiconn male adapter. Is this correct? Also, I am kind of thrown off with al lthe different names. Some call it Kobiconn, some call it mini balanced, some call it RSA/ALO. Are these all the same or are they slightly different?
  
 The only place that I can clearly see such an item is in the main image from this webpage, but then they fail to mention a Kobiconn option in the possible conenctors type!

 http://www.doublehelixcables.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=8&products_id=34

 I also can't find such an option on the ALO website, although you can get such a connection if you purchase their entire system of interconnects and cables, where they use 4 pin MINI XLRs which is kind of infuriating!
  
 Not sure if Moon Audio has a stand alone product either without buying one of their "systems".

 Does anyone else have any recommendations?
  
 Cheers!


----------



## kahkityoong

crowdedthehouse said:


> HI, I've been searching for the best part of an hour for an answer to my question in this thread but have had no luck.
> 
> How are people who own Audeze LCD2/3s connecting their cans to the balanced output of the ALO Rx?
> 
> ...


 
 I have the ALO Reference 8 which I used for connecting the stock cable to my balanced ALO output. I am no longer using this since I've replaced the stock cable for the Green line system. If you're interested let me know. Cheers. http://www.aloaudio.com/cables/headphone-cables/reference-8


----------



## HiFiRobot

crowdedthehouse said:


> HI, I've been searching for the best part of an hour for an answer to my question in this thread but have had no luck.
> 
> How are people who own Audeze LCD2/3s connecting their cans to the balanced output of the ALO Rx?
> 
> ...




Forza audio works can build you such an adapter. Ask and you will get a quote. 
http://forzaaudioworks.com/en/


----------



## crowdedthehouse

kahkityoong said:


> I have the ALO Reference 8 which I used for connecting the stock cable to my balanced ALO output. I am no longer using this since I've replaced the stock cable for the Green line system. If you're interested let me know. Cheers. http://www.aloaudio.com/cables/headphone-cables/reference-8




Hey I checked the link and saw that before and was a bit pricey to start. double Helix will make one and post it for 99. Just seeing if there were cheaper options without having to DIY. Will PM you anyways
anyways.


----------



## crowdedthehouse

HiFiRobot: thanks! I'll shoot them an email!


----------



## kahkityoong

sound eq said:


> so can i then assume u find the mk3 to be the best portable amp for lcd


 

 Yes. Although I'm yet to hear the Cypherlabs Duet which could be a contender.


----------



## KB

Hi Crowdedthehouse.
  
 You might check out the Green Line Cable, comes with a termination of your choice and we offer a variety of additional terminations you can pick up at a later date. 
  
ALO Green Line Headphone Cable System
  
 Cheers,
  
 Ken


----------



## RUMAY408

I'll endorse the Green Line Cable and XLR mini for the HD650, if anyone else own this amp and own this HP, hearing is believing.


----------



## Skyfall

Does anyone have Alo Continental and how does it compare ?
 Mainly looking for clarity, separation and depth and bass character.


----------



## myap2328

Hi all,

Apologies to bring up a rather dormant thread. I'm pondering on whether or not to pick up a used set of alo rx3 however, I've been warned of a possible hiss issue. I'm planning to use them with custom in ear monitors, from an ipod classic (latest gen), would the hiss issue be present?

Mitchell


----------



## Lightless

Yes. The hiss will never vanish.


----------



## flatmap

myap2328 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Apologies to bring up a rather dormant thread. I'm pondering on whether or not to pick up a used set of alo rx3 however, I've been warned of a possible hiss issue. I'm planning to use them with custom in ear monitors, from an ipod classic (latest gen), would the hiss issue be present?
> 
> Mitchell


 
 Based on the reports of others, it seems that IEM users are most impacted by hiss, so I'm not sure this is the amp for you.
 But if your IEMs have unusually low sensitivity you might be ok.  
  
 With full sized headphones, this is a solid choice.  It can also handle high impedance headphones -- really like my Beyerdynaminc DT-990/600 with this
 amp.


----------



## RUMAY408

^^ totally agree, this amp works best with the over the ear and on the ear HP's, a portable that can compete with desk amps.  
  
 I'm still stocked about the way it works with the AK 100ll balanced out, matched with balanced HP cables my well sourced tunes shine
  
 Very few portable amps work with both a balanced and single-ended input and output


----------



## Skyfall

rumay408 said:


> I just upgraded from the MKll to the MKlllB+, 1st impression:  Significantly more power. There are plenty of desk top headphone amps with less juice. My HD650 is my office HP and they seem to pair better with the medium gain, high gain knocked out the ability to tweek the volume.  So far I haven't heard any hiss or hum, but my understanding is this may be more of an issue with IEM's.
> 
> Over the weekend I'm going to pair with the HD800 and T1 with the MKll3B+.
> 
> Any thoughts about a a choice of balanced 4 pin mini as an out to HP's?




Any other improvements other than more power? Sound stage, clarity, or layering maybe?


----------



## RUMAY408

skyfall said:


> Any other improvements other than more power? Sound stage, clarity, or layering maybe?


 
 Comparison MKlllB+ vs MKll
  
 The imaging with the MKlllB+:  HD800 scales up as does the HD650 (running balanced) and absolutely kills my own FiiO E11
  
 MKlllB+ Pro's :  Longer battery life (I haven't been close to losing power yet, specs say 19+ hours and I believe it)
  
               More power, more of an apples to oranges comparison, running balanced delivers 640 mw into 32 ohms and 150mw into 300 ohms the MKll didn't have that option.
  
               Bass adjustment not an option on the MKll
  
               No stencil rubbing off, a big deal if you had that happen which I did  
  
 MKll Pro's:  Lighter, smaller, and much more portable.  
  
                   Less expensive (but harder to find new)   
  
  
 [size=x-small]With all that being said the MKll could drive my old 600 ohm HP's (AKG K240 [/size]sextett),[size=x-small] a feat my old tube amp the Bellari HA540 seemed to be incapable of.   [/size]
  
 [size=x-small]I think the MKll is a bargain if found in great condition and 1/2 the cost.     [/size]


----------



## Sound Eq

guys i noticed the following that when i use the alo mk3 B and B+ in balanced mode that the volume level with my audeze lcd2 is lower than when I use the alo mk3 B in single mode
  
 my gears are
  
 ipod---ifi idsd- alo mk3 B--- audeze lcd2 rev2
  
 can you please explain to me why the volume level is lower in balanced mode compared to single mode
  
 also what are the benefits of using the balanced mode over the single mode thanks so much


----------



## feverfive

Dang, did I really buy the MKIII-B 20 months ago?!?!?  It really doesn't seem like it was that long ago!  It's been sitting, unused for the past 12 months, until I pulled it out of a storage container in my closet & charged her up last night.  I forgot how great this amp is.  I just haven't felt the need to use it since I bought my Vorzuge Pure II a year ago (partly due to smaller footprint of the Pure II since my needs revolve around portability).  What a venerable portable amp!!  ALO did things right w/ the MKIII-B.


----------



## Sound Eq

Delete


----------



## Sound Eq

sound eq said:


> guys i noticed the following that when i use the alo mk3 B and B+ in balanced mode that the volume level with my audeze lcd2 is lower than when I use the alo mk3 B in single mode
> 
> my gears are
> 
> ...




Any comment


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

sound eq said:


> Any comment


 
  
 I haven't seen this.  But to be fair, I never go back and forth between single ended and balanced.  If I get balanced cables for a headphone, I never go back.  And none of my headphones are as demanding as an LCD 2...


----------



## kahkityoong

sound eq said:


> guys i noticed the following that when i use the alo mk3 B and B+ in balanced mode that the volume level with my audeze lcd2 is lower than when I use the alo mk3 B in single mode
> 
> my gears are
> 
> ...


 

 You would normally expect the balanced mode to be higher in volume but the reason this doesn't happen with Rx3B+ can be found here. http://www.headfonia.com/the-power-pack-alo-rx-mk3-b/2/


----------



## RUMAY408

kahkityoong said:


> You would normally expect the balanced mode to be higher in volume but the reason this doesn't happen with Rx3B+ can be found here. http://www.headfonia.com/the-power-pack-alo-rx-mk3-b/2/


 

 Nice link, if the sound is actually lower when balanced and not just the same volume then possible causes include one part of the chain being non-balanced.
  
 I had that happen recently, using a mini XLR out to a non-balanced adapter plug to a balanced HP cable, every piece has to be right


----------



## Skyfall

It is correct balance out on MK3B is lower in volume than it's SE, but it is not about power only. Balance out gives more depth and cleaner output. 

AK120II balance out- MK3B balance in/out - LCD2


----------



## RUMAY408

skyfall said:


> It is correct balance out on MK3B is lower in volume than it's SE, but it is not about power only. Balance out gives more depth and cleaner output.
> 
> AK120II balance out- MK3B balance in/out - LCD2


 

 Volume seems about the same to me, totally agree about depth and cleaner output!
  
 AK100ll>ALO SXC 24 mini balanced to 2.5mm>ALO MK3B+>ALO Green line HD650
 The correct interconnect for Norne Draug2 HD800/LCD3F here any day now


----------



## Skyfall

Oh goodie, 
I want to hear our setups with LCD 3 and TH900. It will be the best portable setups ever. 

To kick it a notch, I also squeeze in Intruder in the setup. 

AK120II balance out>MK3B balance in/out>Intruder se in/balance out> LCD/HD650 silver litz. All hi gain! 

It sounds ridiculously amazing.


----------



## Adamora

Just a friendly heads-up, if your planning on using the DacMagic Plus with this amp combined with an LCD-2/LCD-3, It's going to disappoint you.
  
 I never realized how dull and lifeless the DacMagic made my music sound until I tried a friends Schiit Bifrost.
  
 Enjoy =/.


----------



## Schokolade bar

Does anyone else know what it means when the amp flashes somewhat between blue and a purpleish hue quickly when used at fairly high volumes on hard to drive phones? I'm going to assume that it hopefully is just the flickering transition between red and blue warning of low battery.


----------



## RUMAY408

schokolade bar said:


> Does anyone else know what it means when the amp flashes somewhat between blue and a purpleish hue quickly when used at fairly high volumes on hard to drive phones? I'm going to assume that it hopefully is just the flickering transition between red and blue warning of low battery.


 

 Low battery and running unbalanced HP's off the balanced setting


----------



## Sound Eq

rumay408 said:


> Low battery and running unbalanced HP's off the balanced setting


 

 i have that problem too
  
 I am using my audeze lcd2 rev with balanced cables, and it is connected as following
  
 hp stream 7--- ifi idsd rca----balanced to alo mk3---- balanced audeze lcd2
  
 so how come can i run a balanced headphone with balanced cables from alo and its not balanced so that it blinks between blue and purplish, so u think something is wrong with my cables
  
 so this blinking is what exactly


----------



## RUMAY408

sound eq said:


> i have that problem too
> 
> I am using my audeze lcd2 rev with balanced cables, and it is connected as following
> 
> ...


 

 Something is likely not balanced along the way, unfortunately I have had that happen more than once, a plug, a cable, or even the wrong setting on the DAC will do it.
  
 If you run the same setup off the SE and if there is no problem with that, then you know the path has to be compromised running it off balanced.
  
 In my case I was using a DIY balanced mini XLR to mini-plug out of the MK3B+ but then was using a non-balanced adapter plug into the balanced HP, once I fixed that the upgrade in audio over the SE was impressive.


----------



## Mooses9

is there a big difference between the MK3-B AND THE MK-3B+?  like huge tonal differences?


----------



## Mooses9

I have a question i was listening to the balanced out on the headphone for the first time with the mk3b and I noticed that the balanced out seems so to have a lower volume pot than the single ended. It seems like I don't have to turn the volume knob as much with single ended then I do with the balanced is this correct I am using iems I almost want to go to medium gain and I am using etymotic er4p too so nothing demanding like 11 or 12 o clock is probaby decently loud but single ended seemed like you just needed to nudge it and it was loud I donno does this make sense?


----------



## onlychild

Mine is the same way. I think they all do that.


----------



## Mooses9

Does the amp have a circuit that shuts off the charging so it doesn't overcharge?


----------



## Demo3

Mine does.


----------



## RUMAY408

mooses9 said:


> Does the amp have a circuit that shuts off the charging so it doesn't overcharge?


 

 Yes


----------



## Mooses9

rumay408 said:


> Yes


 
 ok cool i just didnt know if i would cook it  hehe


----------



## RUMAY408

mooses9 said:


> ok cool i just didnt know if i would cook it  hehe


 

 No problem man from Oz


----------



## tglove

sorry for the noob question: what's the difference between the mk3 b & mk3 b+?  can you tell from the external housing?


----------



## RUMAY408

tglove said:


> sorry for the noob question: what's the difference between the mk3 b & mk3 b+?  can you tell from the external housing?


 
 I think the B and B+ look identical outside the stenciling, the B+ has a longer battery life and also by report a better sound floor.
  
 I owned the MKll and loved it, but the MKlllB+ is a beast of an amp, as powerful as some mid fi desk top amps.


----------



## Mooses9

I agree I have owned the sr71-B and the Mk3-B tops it, it's a powerhouse the sound quality is amazing. I got mine off eBay in pristine condition with the along copper 22 mini to mini and a carrying case for $310 shipped a extremely great deal I'm I pair mine with the Foster HP-P1 I feel it's a great combo.


----------



## themad

Just a heads up, I am currently selling my Rx Mk3 B+ in pristine condition, including a bunch of other goods!


----------



## mulder01

Anyone know where is a good place to buy reasonably priced adapters for this?  I'm just after the mini balanced to a full sized balanced adapter...


----------



## Demo3

This guy makes good cables and will make anything for a reasonable price.
  
 http://www.btg-audio.com/index.htm


----------



## RUMAY408

mulder01 said:


> Anyone know where is a good place to buy reasonably priced adapters for this?  I'm just after the mini balanced to a full sized balanced adapter...


 
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/RSA-ALO-mini-Balanced-to-3-5mm-Stereo-Headphone-Audio-Adapter-Furutech-Cable-/111384905616?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item19ef0ec790
  
 Dude uses Furutech cable less, than $30 and add shipping, and I'm pretty happy with the results!
  
 He has every adapter out there, decent prices and decent quality


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

demo3 said:


> This guy makes good cables and will make anything for a reasonable price.
> 
> http://www.btg-audio.com/index.htm


 
  
 Brian made my mini RSA to RSA for my RxMk3 to Solo db combo.  Very satisfied with the results.  Its just you have to wait a while for them...


----------



## mulder01

Thanks guys.  I was looking for a rsa to full sized balanced plug though.  Actually, my first choice would be rsa to 2x full sized balanced plugs.  I have an Abyss and am going to try it on the rx mk3.  Ideally I was looking for something like this:
  

  
 But I realise it's pretty much a custom order from anywhere you look.  I'm getting the guys that make the Abyss to make me one.  I currently have a desktop amp that I bought with the Abyss, but miss the ability to move around the house so I'm going back to portable.  I hope it has the grunt - I think it will.  I hope.


----------



## onlychild

I just ordered this from eBay $30. Should have it in a week or so 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/121481427146?_mwBanner=1


----------



## mulder01

onlychild said:


> I just ordered this from eBay $30. Should have it in a week or so
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/121481427146?_mwBanner=1


 
 Yeah that's what I was after... well, too late now


----------



## RUMAY408

mulder01 said:


> Yeah that's what I was after... well, too late now


 

 Seriously this dude makes these on request, just go to the seller store and request it.
  
 100% with 800+ sales is not that easy on eBay anymore (they have really cranked up their standards)
 I own two of his interconnects including that one as well.


----------



## tinman159

Hey guys.. I got a Rx Mk-3b and a ibasso dx50 second hand. Was wondering if anyone could suggest me a good iem in the $200-$300 range to pair with it.. or should I sell away this amp and go for a cheaper amp? As I would be happy with a se215 iem


----------



## mulder01

Don't people buy this amp for it's loads of power?  I would have thought you'd just plug a $200-$300 pair of sensitive IEMs straight into your player...
  
 Just my thoughts - I've not tried it with IEMs personally though


----------



## b0ssMax

Rx isn't for iem's. I get considerable hiss from most of my iems.


----------



## kahkityoong

mulder01 said:


> Don't people buy this amp for it's loads of power?  I would have thought you'd just plug a $200-$300 pair of sensitive IEMs straight into your player...
> 
> Just my thoughts - I've not tried it with IEMs personally though


 

 Wouldn't be my choice for IEMs due to hiss. Great with my LCD-X & LCD-3's though.


----------



## themad

kahkityoong said:


> Wouldn't be my choice for IEMs due to hiss. Great with my LCD-X & LCD-3's though.




I have never had any issues with hiss. But my IEM's are not very sensitive. IMO, it doesn't make sense to use sensitive/efficient IEM's with an amp unless absolutely necessary. Of course, YMMV.


----------



## Mooses9

i use this amp for my u3mxrc/w4R,er4p ECT in balanced and unbalanced mode and have no issues with it. it is a cans headphone but you have got to love the sound thus why i have it i mated mine with the Fostex HP-P1 for DAC, excellent pair imo


----------



## tinman159

Looks like i'm gonna sell away the Rx... Got it pretty decent price though but i doubt i will ever get such power hungry headphones.. Thanks!!


----------



## mulder01

Probably the right thing to do.  Put the money toward a better set of IEMs that you can drive straight off the DX50.
  
 Either that, or keep the amp and save up for some planars


----------



## Demo3

tinman159 said:


> Looks like i'm gonna sell away the Rx... Got it pretty decent price though but i doubt i will ever get such power hungry headphones.. Thanks!!


 

 I just got my HD-650s and I am using my Rx Mk3 B+ to power them and they sound very very nice... getting balanced cables for the new cans too. I would not be so quick to sell my amp, the HD-650 can be had for $290 in the USA.  I have Fiio E-12 which should power the HD-650 but the Mk3 sounds so good I have not even tried it.


----------



## RUMAY408

demo3 said:


> I just got my HD-650s and I am using my Rx Mk3 B+ to power them and they sound very very nice... getting balanced cables for the new cans too. I would not be so quick to sell my amp, the HD-650 can be had for $290 in the USA.  I have Fiio E-12 which should power the HD-650 but the Mk3 sounds so good I have not even tried it.


 

 The balanced cables with the HD-650 and this amp are a nice match.
 I've sourced mine with the AK100ll balanced out, I'm currently using the ALO green line balanced cable, but Norne audio also does some really high quality balanced cables as well.


----------



## kahkityoong

Just noticed that the Rx3B+ seems to have disappeared from ALO's website & store.


----------



## mulder01

Yeah it's been discontinued.  I just bought one second hand.  Seems like the new range ALO has doesn't come close to the power of the mk3, so I've snapped one up before they get harder to find.  Plus I like the bass curve knob...


----------



## Demo3

kahkityoong said:


> Just noticed that the Rx3B+ seems to have disappeared from ALO's website & store.


 

 They must be discontinued... I can not find many for sale.  This happened sometime in December I think.


----------



## KB

Hey Guys,
  
 The Mk3 B+ has been a huge success for us and we are very proud of the amp, however we wanted to make room for a new era of portables from ALO audio. I cant tell you how incredibly hard we have been working for a long time now to bring some new creations to life. The Mk3 B + is very expensive to produce and so it had reached its life cycle for the amp it is.
  
 The good news is we do have some last units still available and and for sale at our new "Warehouse Deals" website. Warehouse Deals is basically many remnants from our old brick and mortar retail store, refurbished items, discounted and discontinued items all rolled into a new outlet of sorts. So its a spring cleaning site, PLEASE ACT fast as the items on Warehouse Deals is VERY limited and once gone, gone forever.
  
 Please check it out
  

  
 Thank you!
  
 Ken @ ALO audio


----------



## kahkityoong

Look forward to what amps ALO has in store. At the moment I just don't think there's any portable around with the kind of power able to drive hungry headphones like the Rx3B+ properly. And the bass boost is the best I've come across.


----------



## flatmap

kahkityoong said:


> Look forward to what amps ALO has in store. At the moment I just don't think there's any portable around with the kind of power able to drive hungry headphones like the Rx3B+ properly. And the bass boost is the best I've come across.


 

 +1
  
 The Rx Mk3 has been an invaluable piece of kit that has allowed me to take my full size headphones everywhere.  Great product.


----------



## axax

kb said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> The Mk3 B+ has been a huge success for us and we are very proud of the amp, however we wanted to make room for a new era of portables from ALO audio. I cant tell you how incredibly hard we have been working for a long time now to bring some new creations to life. The Mk3 B + is very expensive to produce and so it had reached its life cycle for the amp it is.
> 
> ...


 

 I want to mk3 but I can't see shipping and custom price eventhough I write my adress...


----------



## Mooses9

im still loving my MK3-B Amazing amp best amp i have ever owned.


----------



## Sound Eq

mooses9 said:


> im still loving my MK3-B Amazing amp best amp i have ever owned.


 
 to be honest I really am so grateful for the mk3, its just a great amp. I usually am a very critical person but man this amp rocks, and is the best there is for portable use


----------



## agistrilink

I also was browsing ALO's website last month, just to discover that was no more mk3. Expensive to produce or not, I think the above reactions plus my own experiences with this amp reveal two features that are the strong points of the mk3 (apart from the sound of course) and cannot be found in the current ALO portfolio or any other portable (correct me if I am wrong):

    enough power to drive most headphones
    a bass knob that enables a fine adjustment of bass into any headphone and/or any recording.
 Those should be the basis of a future mk4! Personally, I do not mind so much about balanced output (in fact I am hardly using it though I own an Audeze), so this might be a feature to sacrifice in order to reduce costs? I also would suggest a negative base adjustment, for headphones and/or recordings that have too much base.
 The choice for my next Amp will definitely be centered around those 2 criteria. Fortunately, I was able to get one of the latest though the warehousedeals announcement above, so with a bit of luck I will be able to listen through this amp for the next ten years. I simply cannot imagine how another amp could sound even better.


----------



## LFC_SL

The only true differentiator is the bass adjustor, there is quite a bit of choice in terms of driving ability

In fact this thread probably quietened down because competitors are reported to have done a better job of gains that cater for iem and full size headphones


----------



## Mooses9

i love how ALO makes their products SOOOOOO well that in the END the production of the product becomes too expensive to create talk about product creation, makes me warm inside to own a mk3-b.....i dont know of any other company out thhere putting in that much research and development into their amps to come to this conclusion.


----------



## mulder01

lfc_sl said:


> The only true differentiator is the bass adjustor, there is quite a bit of choice in terms of driving ability
> 
> In fact this thread probably quietened down because competitors are reported to have done a better job of gains that cater for iem and full size headphones


 
  
 What other portable amps can match it's power?  Especially in balanced mode?


----------



## bflat

Silver RXMKIII B+ ordered!
  
 Now just need headphones and a source........and new RSA terminated cables.


----------



## Skyfall

mulder01 said:


> What other portable amps can match it's power?  Especially in balanced mode?




I have both Alo Mk3B and Intruder and I keep-love them both! But you to me one is a bit better than the other when in balance mode.


----------



## mulder01

skyfall said:


> I have both Alo Mk3B and Intruder and I keep-love them both! But you to me one is a bit better than the other when in balance mode.


 
 ...you're allowed to say which you prefer


----------



## RUMAY408

Long live this amp, I'm using the balanced output all the time, as powerful as most mid-fi desktops, this is not an IEM amp, it's a powerful over the head HP amp.
  
 If there is a better HD800 portable amp out there please chime in.


----------



## Law87

kb said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> The Mk3 B+ has been a huge success for us and we are very proud of the amp, however we wanted to make room for a new era of portables from ALO audio. I cant tell you how incredibly hard we have been working for a long time now to bring some new creations to life. The Mk3 B + is very expensive to produce and so it had reached its life cycle for the amp it is.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Ken, are there warranty with Warehouse deal?


----------



## bflat

law87 said:


> Ken, are there warranty with Warehouse deal?


 

 Their refund policy states "As is" so no warranty. However, if the item is DOA, then you can return it (unless it was clearly stated to be non functioning in the description).
  
 On a related note to ALO, what's the possibility of repair services for end of life amps? Do you guys have spare parts stored somewhere?


----------



## KB

bflat said:


> Their refund policy states "As is" so no warranty. However, if the item is DOA, then you can return it (unless it was clearly stated to be non functioning in the description).
> 
> On a related note to ALO, what's the possibility of repair services for end of life amps? Do you guys have spare parts stored somewhere?


 
  
 Hi! yes we do have some parts such as batteries and some surface mount items, we will try and do some repair service to a point as best as we can. Some items its a easy fix while others its easier to just replace the board.
  
 Thanks
  
 ken


----------



## Law87

kb said:


> Hi! yes we do have some parts such as batteries and some surface mount items, we will try and do some repair service to a point as best as we can. Some items its a easy fix while others its easier to just replace the board.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ken




Ken what about something like the volume attentuator ? Mine failed on the MK 2 and technician at the time says they can't fix it. Really hate to spend so much money on a product that lasted 2 years and the company can't even repair it.


----------



## KB

law87 said:


> Ken what about something like the volume attentuator ? Mine failed on the MK 2 and technician at the time says they can't fix it. Really hate to spend so much money on a product that lasted 2 years and the company can't even repair it.


 

 HI Law87
  
 Sadly, the digital volume controller we used in the Rx2 is no longer being made, the Rx2 is a good 5 years old. Moving forward we are trying to source more standard parts and we hope to have longer product life as a result.
  
 Ken


----------



## Mooses9

are batteries user replaceable for the mk3?


----------



## KB

mooses9 said:


> are batteries user replaceable for the mk3?


 

 HI Mooses9.
  
 The battery is "plug able" yes, however take care to remove the PCB as it can be a tight fit, small bit of VHB tape is used to secure the battery and there is a small grounding clip that you have be be careful not to snap off. Send it in and we can install it, comes with the price of the battery replacement.
  
 Thanks
  
 Ken


----------



## Law87

I just bought the Mk3 I hope this will last me longer than 2 years. really like the sound but the quality doesnt impress me so far from previous experience.


----------



## Skyfall

mulder01 said:


> ...you're allowed to say which you prefer :tongue_smile:




The Intruder is pretty much as powerful as RX3 in single ended but in balance mode it sounds more powerful than Rx. Intruder sounds a bit more Natural and has a nice fat bottom end where Rx sounds a bit richer with punchier bass. 

Intruder has more relaxing quality and Rx is a bit edgier. 

This is what I LOVE:
In balance out on low gain, Intruder sounds absolutely Amazing like a true desktop quality driving my LCD2 and HD650. Bigger and fuller sound stage than Rx. This set ups really amplify the details, depth and separation of the music. 

There I said it.


----------



## bflat

Ken or anyone know if an AK240 and RXMKIII will fit together in the Black Star amp wallet? I hope so since the angled shape of the AK240 makes silicon band placement very challenging.


----------



## Mooses9

skyfall said:


> The Intruder is pretty much as powerful as RX3 in single ended but in balance mode it sounds more powerful than Rx. Intruder sounds a bit more Natural and has a nice fat bottom end where Rx sounds a bit richer with punchier bass.
> 
> Intruder has more relaxing quality and Rx is a bit edgier.
> 
> ...


 






.......i had the intruder i loved it, but i must say i love owning the mk3b too imo you need change, to me nothing is better just different. just my opinion.


----------



## KB

bflat said:


> Ken or anyone know if an AK240 and RXMKIII will fit together in the Black Star amp wallet? I hope so since the angled shape of the AK240 makes silicon band placement very challenging.


 

 Yes fits ok.
  
 Ken.


----------



## bflat

Just got my RX MK3B+ today from the warehouse sale and it looks 100% new. Very nice box and I was really surprised by how heavy the amp is, but in a good way. Pretty pleased with the sound so far and the bass control is really making this work for me. In case folks are wondering, this does not do well with Shure SE846. Soundwise, it's great, but there is a decent level of hiss that you can hear on low volume passages in music. On a plane, you probably won't notice. I expected this at purchase and never planned to pair the two but did it just to see. I tried a 22 Ohm impedance adapter and that got rid of 100% of the hiss so I think you want 16 ohm or higher IEMs for this amp. Just a great deal on a TOTL portable amp!


----------



## KB

bflat said:


> Just got my RX MK3B+ today from the warehouse sale and it looks 100% new. Very nice box and I was really surprised by how heavy the amp is, but in a good way. Pretty pleased with the sound so far and the bass control is really making this work for me. In case folks are wondering, this does not do well with Shure SE846. Soundwise, it's great, but there is a decent level of hiss that you can hear on low volume passages in music. On a plane, you probably won't notice. I expected this at purchase and never planned to pair the two but did it just to see. I tried a 22 Ohm impedance adapter and that got rid of 100% of the hiss so I think you want 16 ohm or higher IEMs for this amp. Just a great deal on a TOTL portable amp!




Mk3 "hiss" with IEMs, one of the reasons why we made the all new Rx IEM amp we just released was to work in a more targeted product for earphones. The Mk3 was intended for larger headphones and many people were put off with the higher noise floor of the Mk3.

Glad you are liking the amp!

Thank you

Ken


----------



## bflat

kb said:


> Mk3 "hiss" with IEMs, one of the reasons why we made the all new Rx IEM amp we just released was to work in a more targeted product for earphones. The Mk3 was intended for larger headphones and many people were put off with the higher noise floor of the Mk3.
> 
> Glad you are liking the amp!
> 
> ...


 

 Ken - here's a funny but maybe serious idea.
  
 How about a version of the new Rx than can be internally bridged to mono. Then people could buy 2x of those to run BO lol. Not sure how volume control would work, but the setup would look pretty darn cool especially if you offered up a red or black aluminum enclosure.
  
 I have to admit, I love seeing these little mini stacks and being reminded of how big desktop components are.
  
 Actually if you used an Arduino micro controller for volume you could easily link two and have them communicate bidirectionally to have either dial control volume for both


----------



## Law87

bflat said:


> Just got my RX MK3B+ today from the warehouse sale and it looks 100% new. Very nice box and I was really surprised by how heavy the amp is, but in a good way. Pretty pleased with the sound so far and the bass control is really making this work for me. In case folks are wondering, this does not do well with Shure SE846. Soundwise, it's great, but there is a decent level of hiss that you can hear on low volume passages in music. On a plane, you probably won't notice. I expected this at purchase and never planned to pair the two but did it just to see. I tried a 22 Ohm impedance adapter and that got rid of 100% of the hiss so I think you want 16 ohm or higher IEMs for this amp. Just a great deal on a TOTL portable amp!


 
  
 mine came today too but I was at work  damn you work!

 I got a 100ohms adapter, I hope it doesnt change the sound too much.


----------



## bflat

law87 said:


> mine came today too but I was at work  damn you work!
> 
> I got a 100ohms adapter, I hope it doesnt change the sound too much.


 

 One word of caution - this thing packs some serious power. You probably will need to go to mid gain with the 100 ohm adapter but turn the volume down low before you do.


----------



## Law87

does anyone find the amp get warm when charging and using it  at the same time?


----------



## bflat

Yep, same as my AK240. I'm sure it's normal.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

But no excessive heat, even when stacked with my CLAS db....


----------



## Law87

thanks guys.


----------



## Law87

another questions, How do you guys mitigate EMI from your cellphone?

 p.s I cant believe this is still a problem for Alo amp, I had these in RX mk2 but I wouldnt expect it out of this amp.


----------



## bflat

Other than getting a very good quality and shielded mini stereo cable, it's up to your cellphone's noise performance. I pretty much gave up on smartphone as a DAP.


----------



## Law87

bflat said:


> Other than getting a very good quality and shielded mini stereo cable, it's up to your cellphone's noise performance. I pretty much gave up on smartphone as a DAP.


 

 my JDS C5D have no EMI issue at all, I say this is pretty poor quality for a 650 amp.


----------



## bflat

law87 said:


> my JDS C5D have no EMI issue at all, I say this is pretty poor quality for a 650 amp.


 

 I would talk to someone at ALO. Since C5D charges from USB and ALO charges from a wall plug, you may be dealing with a ground loop issue instead of EMI.


----------



## Law87

bflat said:


> I would talk to someone at ALO. Since C5D charges from USB and ALO charges from a wall plug, you may be dealing with a ground loop issue instead of EMI.


 
  
 I'm 100% sure its EMI because it only happen if I am on data on my phone and my phone near the unit otherwise it is fine.


----------



## bflat

You are right. Tried the ALO on my iPhone and I can hear some clicking when data is turned on. If I don't place the phone right on the amp, then EMI goes away. I experienced this to a lesser extent with a JDS C5 and had to place it upside down on the back of my phone.
  
 Update - Just tried the same on the ALO and if I place the back of the phone squarely on the underside (non logo) of the amp and slight towards the back of the amp, then EMI goes away. See if that helps. I've struggled with various EMI issues with my phone so I just went DAP.


----------



## Law87

bflat said:


> Update - Just tried the same on the ALO and if I place the back of the phone squarely on the underside (non logo) of the amp and slight towards the back of the amp, then EMI goes away. See if that helps. I've struggled with various EMI issues with my phone so I just went DAP.


 
  
  
 thanks I'll try it. Its a shame, the amp sound really good.


----------



## seeteeyou

http://www.molex.com/molex/products/family?channel=products&chanName=family&key=hozex
 http://www.mouser.com/search/refine.aspx?Ntk=P_MarCom&Ntt=112337168
 http://www.mouser.com/new/molex/molex-hozox-emi/
  
 Maybe HOZOX could work? No reviews were posted for absorbing EMI yet but that could be worth a try.
  
  
 Similar stuff from 3M
  
 http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/Electronics_NA/Electronics/Products/Product_Catalog/~?N=7234470&rt=c3


----------



## zachawry

There's a RXMK3-B+ for sale used here in Japan. The only problem is, it has no power adapter. What kind of power adapter would I need to go with this unit? 
  
Also, although I'll be buying it to power some Alpha Prime's, I'm wondering if anyone has ever used this with a pair of Westone (like the W60s). 
  
Thanks. 
  
 Edit: Also, one more question: I can't find any solid information on the output ports. Is the ALO/RSA port the only way to get balanced output, or does the 3.5 mm jack also provide balanced output?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## mulder01

Generally speaking, this amp is not for IEMs - Have not tried them personally though.

The power adapter is just a little 9v 1.3A charger. Pretty standard plug on the end. Shouldn't be too hard to find.

Balanced output is only through the 4 pin RSA.


----------



## zachawry

mulder01 said:


> Generally speaking, this amp is not for IEMs - Have not tried them personally though.
> 
> The power adapter is just a little 9v 1.3A charger. Pretty standard plug on the end. Shouldn't be too hard to find.
> 
> Balanced output is only through the 4 pin RSA.


 
  
 Yeah, the amp would primarily be for my Alpha Primes. 
  
 But, like someone else in this thread, I'm interested in using this to boost the sound of my AK with IEMs since the AK by itself can be kind of thin.


----------



## b0ssMax

zachawry said:


> Yeah, the amp would primarily be for my Alpha Primes.
> 
> But, like someone else in this thread, I'm interested in using this to boost the sound of my AK with IEMs since the AK by itself can be kind of thin.




Have it. It's not for iem's. There'll be considerable hiss.

I use it primarily for my hd650/he500. I use my dap for iems or via intruder. Though the soundstage narrows a bit compared to the mk3b+.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

I think you should be looking at the International + Optical instead, very low impedance and an optical connect for your A&K DAP...


----------



## zachawry

OK, one more question: If I go mini-to-mini from my AK to the RXMK3-B+, that's single-ended input. 
  
Can I still get balanced output in that situation, or am I restricted to SE output? 
  
Thanks.


----------



## KB

zachawry said:


> OK, one more question: If I go mini-to-mini from my AK to the RXMK3-B+, that's single-ended input.
> 
> Can I still get balanced output in that situation, or am I restricted to SE output?
> 
> Thanks.


 

 Zachawry,
  
 Yes you can still use the balanced headphone output of the Mk3 even if your input is SE.
  
 Thanks
  
 ken


----------



## zachawry

kb said:


> Zachawry,
> 
> Yes you can still use the balanced headphone output of the Mk3 even if your input is SE.
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks. I had no idea. Does this mean I get less power and sound quality? Maybe a little bit less but not significant?


----------



## zachawry

OK, I just came home with the MKIII-B+. 
  
 I bought it to power some full-size cans that are in the way to me in the mail, but I am very impressed with the unit even with my IEMs through my AK120II. 
  
 Listening to my Westone W60's, there is a lot more depth and power with the B+. I don't hear the hiss others mentioned, perhaps that's because the B+ has a lower noise floor than the B unit? I think I read that somewhere.
  
 Anyway, the B+ does reduce a little bit of the crystal clarity and purity of the AK unit alone. But it makes up for it with increased "thickness" and robustness of sound. I love it.


----------



## bflat

zachawry said:


> OK, I just came home with the MKIII-B+.
> 
> I bought it to power some full-size cans that are in the way to me in the mail, but I am very impressed with the unit even with my IEMs through my AK120II.
> 
> ...


 

 Yes, I would describe my experience with my SE846 the same, except I do get hissing since it is the most sensitive IEM on the market. When I asked RWA for advice, Vinnie says his AK mod adds this type of dynamic sound to the new line of AK DAPs. So basically I have 2 options:
  
 1) Get a different set of IEMs (something 16 Ohm or higher) and carry around the B+ with my AK240
 2) RWA Mod
  
 I think the cost of swapping out my SE846 to something like a JH model will run me the same as the mod so I would be in favor of the mod since makes for better portability. But it's hard to pass up how great the sound is on the B+. I can almost convince myself to live with the hissing. Nice to know that W60 at 25 Ohm does not get hissing. Going to have to think about this.


----------



## Law87

zachawry said:


> OK, I just came home with the MKIII-B+.
> 
> I bought it to power some full-size cans that are in the way to me in the mail, but I am very impressed with the unit even with my IEMs through my AK120II.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 I have the W60 the hiss is very audible with B+ O.o did u get the gain lower?


----------



## Schokolade bar

Why did the rx3 get discontinued?


----------



## mulder01

schokolade bar said:


> Why did the rx3 get discontinued?


 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/609931/alo-audio-rxmkiii-balanced-portable-amplifier-impressions/960#post_11430301


----------



## zachawry

law87 said:


> I have the W60 the hiss is very audible with B+ O.o did u get the gain lower?


 
  
 Maybe it depends what you mean by "hiss." 
  
 With AK120II balanced out to the B+, then single-ended out to my W60 IEMs, there is no really "hiss" that I can hear. But there is something. 
  
 When I have the B+ at even high volumes, but with the music paused, there is....something. It's almost inaudible, something I normally wouldn't even notice, but I do notice the sudden absence of it when I turn the unit off. Maybe some would call that "hiss," I call it just feeling the power of the amp even without sound flowing. Again, it's very subtle and I never would have even noticed it had I not tested it based on your post. 
  
 Performing the same test on the AK120II itself, there is no sound at all when the music is paused. So, I guess there is something there with the B+, some form of noise, that is not present with the AK. But it's pretty darn subtle. 
  
 Again, I enjoy the B+ on my IEMs in some ways, but not in others. The sound is definitely more robust and "thick" (sorry, that's how I think of it), but it also loses some of the pristine clarity of the AK alone, which I love. 
  
 Ultimately, I bought the B+ to power my Alpha Primes, which should get here in a couple days.


----------



## Law87

zachawry said:


> Maybe it depends what you mean by "hiss."
> 
> With AK120II balanced out to the B+, then single-ended out to my W60 IEMs, there is no really "hiss" that I can hear. But there is something.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 lol yup thats hiss  it power my alpha dog very well and the bass boost is a nice feature...I currently using my modded JDS C5D as a Dac connect to my B+ connect to the alpha...sound really good.


----------



## zachawry

law87 said:


> lol yup thats hiss  it power my alpha dog very well and the bass boost is a nice feature...I currently using my modded JDS C5D as a Dac connect to my B+ connect to the alpha...sound really good.


 
  
 Ha. Well, if that's hiss it's hiss, I guess, but it's hard to even be sure it's there until you turn off the unit.


----------



## Law87

zachawry said:


> Ha. Well, if that's hiss it's hiss, I guess, but it's hard to even be sure it's there until you turn off the unit.


 

 well I have the C5D and pico slim along with me so its easy for me to notice. The alpha dog do hear hiss past 12 o clock on hi gain.


----------



## zachawry

I don't get the blue LED any longer when the unit is running. That's a defect, right? 
 Still get green upon charging. 
  
 Also, man, the B+ drives my Alpha Primes like crazy!!
  
 I was thinking about getting a Cavalli Carbon as an at-home solution when it comes out, but I'm not so sure it's necessary....


----------



## Law87

zachawry said:


> I don't get the blue LED any longer when the unit is running. That's a defect, right?
> Still get green upon charging.
> 
> Also, man, the B+ drives my Alpha Primes like crazy!!
> ...




Yea mine is blue when running


----------



## Mooses9

law87 said:


> Yea mine is blue when running


 
 mine also is blue when running.


----------



## Dopaminer

I have a new-in-box RX mk3B for sale if anyone is looking for one . . .


----------



## SAR14

Is the gap with b+ really huge ?


----------



## bflat

B+ adds:
  

Lower noise floor with highly sensitive IEMs. Still too much hiss for my SE846 though. I can still hear it with some music tracks.
Longer batter life by several hours. But the B never had a problem with long battery life to begin with.
More linear volume control and channel balance for highly sensitive IEMs.
  
 If you plan to use for full size cans and don't care about the longer battery life, then basically no difference between B and B+. Some claim the sound is more refined with the B+, but that is highly subjective and depends on the rest of your components.


----------



## Mooses9

Eh I think B or B+ they are great amplifiers definitely one of the best that I have ever used. You know it's the best when it becomes so expensive to manufacturer that the company has to stop making it.


----------



## Law87

bflat said:


> B+ adds:
> 
> 
> Lower noise floor with highly sensitive IEMs. Still too much hiss for my SE846 though. I can still hear it with some music tracks.
> ...


 

 I use an impedance adaptor with my westone W60 and the hiss is gone


----------



## SAR14

Thank you. I own the duet but I will probably sell it to try something else. I was interested by the b+ bht I chose the duet. Now I may have an opportunity to buy a b, and since I will not use it with IEMs it will do the job


----------



## bflat

sar14 said:


> Thank you. I own the duet but I will probably sell it to try something else. I was interested by the b+ bht I chose the duet. Now I may have an opportunity to buy a b, and since I will not use it with IEMs it will do the job


 

 I'm not sure you are going to hear much difference with Duet and RX B given the history with ALO and CL. If you really want to try another premium portable amp with a different sound profile, look into RSA SR-71B if you want both SE and BO options.


----------



## b0ssMax

sar14 said:


> Thank you. I own the duet but I will probably sell it to try something else. I was interested by the b+ bht I chose the duet. Now I may have an opportunity to buy a b, and since I will not use it with IEMs it will do the job




What will you use the amp for? I have the rx and thought the duet was better with iem's due to the lower noise floor. Better if you could try it first.


----------



## SAR14

I canceled yesterday for the alo.
I am just curious and I tried a lot of things. But this time I will pass on the b version. I already owned a SR71-B and its level is well below the Duet for me, not mentionning it cost me a lot to sent it back to Ray to fix an issue he did not.
To answer all questions, my headphones are : ultrasone signature pro, Victor DX700 (maple cups and custom cable), Noble 4. These are the ones I chose to keep.


----------



## Skyfall

to my ear B+ is an improvement over the previous version.
  
 Compare side by side it has a bit bigger dynamics, sound stage , a bit better separation and more refined.
 The bass is more defined and it hits lower.
  
 I am letting it go on F/S classified


----------



## Law87

I felt the amp on the Alo Mk3B+ sound just a little bit better than the theorem 720, seems like vocal is 1-2db higher than the theorem, the theorem sound a little subdue albeit not much. wonderful device by two company.

 now I just have to decide keep the theorem 720 or keep the alo and CLAS-DB, choices choices....
  
  
 :/


----------



## Masao

Do you know if we can connect Alo audio rx mk3 with fiio x5 by min to min 3.5mm plug?


----------



## Law87

masao said:


> Do you know if we can connect Alo audio rx mk3 with fiio x5 by min to min 3.5mm plug?


 
  
  
 I dont have fiio x5 but I think you would risk the chance of double amping


----------



## LFC_SL

law87 said:


> I dont have fiio x5 but I think you would risk the chance of double amping



The Fiio X5 has a built-in line output


----------



## Masao

lfc_sl said:


> The Fiio X5 has a built-in line output



Yes! Thank you.


----------



## hawpunch

Does anyone know of this amp gets RF interference from using it on an iPhone or other GSM phone? Thanks!


----------



## Law87

hawpunch said:


> Does anyone know of this amp gets RF interference from using it on an iPhone or other GSM phone? Thanks!



 


unfortunately yes it will, one way to mitigate is place your DAC between your phone and Alo...this works for me.


----------



## Sound Eq

what does it mean that the blue light sometimes blinks purple it happens with some songs very weird for example with the bon jovi song called burning bridges, i see the light blink purple with the beat in the song very very very weird
  
 i have connected 
  
 iphone--- ifi micro dsd ---- rca---- alo mk balanced---  balanced audeze lcd2


----------



## szymonsays

Hey guys, i'm in the market for a portable amp. I will probably get the Noble K10 very soon along with the Crankmaster 5000. I was looking around, and i ended up looking at three options: the ALO RXMKIII-B+, the cypher labs theorem 720, and the headstage arrow 5tx (enhanced bass version). I probably won't be using a portable amp to power up my LCD-XC or HD650 very often, but it'd be nice to know that the portable amp will be capable of doing it if called upon 
  
 Can anyone tell me why the RXMKIII-B+ has been discontinued?


----------



## SDBiotek

szymonsays said:


> Hey guys, i'm in the market for a portable amp. I will probably get the Noble K10 very soon along with the Crankmaster 5000. I was looking around, and i ended up looking at three options: the ALO RXMKIII-B+, the cypher labs theorem 720, and the headstage arrow 5tx (enhanced bass version). I probably won't be using a portable amp to power up my LCD-XC or HD650 very often, but it'd be nice to know that the portable amp will be capable of doing it if called upon
> 
> Can anyone tell me why the RXMKIII-B+ has been discontinued?



In general, ALO has revamped its whole portable lineup. Not sure why, but I would definitely caution you that I find the noise floor on the MkIII B+ is too high for my liking with the K10. The newest RX model is built for use with iems. I tried that combo for a few minutes at a show. It sounded very good, maybe a bit on the warm side, with no discernable background "hiss".


----------



## AustinValentine

szymonsays said:


> Can anyone tell me why the RXMKIII-B+ has been discontinued?


 
  
 True story: it cost too much to continue making. 


sdbiotek said:


> In general, ALO has revamped its whole portable lineup. Not sure why, but I would definitely caution you that I find the noise floor on the MkIII B+ is too high for my liking with the K10. The newest RX model is built for use with iems. I tried that combo for a few minutes at a show. It sounded very good, maybe a bit on the warm side, with no discernable background "hiss".


 
  
 This. MK3B/3B+ are spectacular for full sized cans and can have too high of a noise floor for very sensitive cans and most sensitive IEMs.


----------



## KB

szymonsays said:


> Hey guys, i'm in the market for a portable amp. I will probably get the Noble K10 very soon along with the Crankmaster 5000. I was looking around, and i ended up looking at three options: the ALO RXMKIII-B+, the cypher labs theorem 720, and the headstage arrow 5tx (enhanced bass version). I probably won't be using a portable amp to power up my LCD-XC or HD650 very often, but it'd be nice to know that the portable amp will be capable of doing it if called upon
> 
> Can anyone tell me why the RXMKIII-B+ has been discontinued?


 
  
 Szymonsays,
  
 I would consider the Rx for any IEMs such as your K10s. 
  
http://www.aloaudio.com/amplifiers/rx
  
 The Mk3B has been discontinued yes, we wanted to focus on the Continental Dual Mono and other future amps. I have to stop making one so I can make way for now items.
  
 Same is true with the International, older Continentals, Island and Key. These legacy items were made partner with my China based partner who I am no longer in business with. *All ALO amps we sell now and will sell in the future are 100% USA made.*
  
 Thank you,
  
 Ken


----------



## KB

sound eq said:


> what does it mean that the blue light sometimes blinks purple it happens with some songs very weird for example with the bon jovi song called burning bridges, i see the light blink purple with the beat in the song very very very weird
> 
> i have connected
> 
> iphone--- ifi micro dsd ---- rca---- alo mk balanced---  balanced audeze lcd2


 
  
 hykhleif
  
 Charge the battery.
  
 Ken


----------



## Sound Eq

kb said:


> hykhleif
> 
> Charge the battery.
> 
> Ken


 
 thanks ken
  
 But it was fully charged when I listened to it
  
 But it was so strange as the blinking was in sync with the beat of the song ( very weird ) from Bon Jovi's song called burning bridges song number 10 in the album
  
 maybe the alo mk3 liked that song so much that it got excited 
  
 i like that bon jovi song as it is a slam in the face from bon jovi to his record label after 30 years of being partners


----------



## Sound Eq

kb said:


> Szymonsays,
> 
> I would consider the Rx for any IEMs such as your K10s.
> 
> ...


 
 can i ask Ken please, does the new continental dual mono sound analogue like, as I am so much after an analogue sound sigs, and how does it pair with the Audeze lcd2
  
 I wish you added bass boost to the dual mono


----------



## svfoo123

Right now I have been using a PB1 balanced for my LCD 2. How much better is the RXMKIII?


----------



## Sound Eq

anyone interested in Moon Audio Black Dragon V2 for Audeze with RSA/ALO Connector 5 FTm
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/794634/moon-audio-black-dragon-v2-for-audeze-with-rsa-alo-connector-5-ft
  
 i am selling it because i sold my audeze lcd2 and bought oppo pm1


----------



## lightning3777

Hi. I'm planning to buy a used RX MkIII B+. Can u clarify about its SE input. Does it have a phase splitter (in SE input) like the RSA Intruder so the signal will be converted to balance. I have a balanced kobiconn cable for my IEM and headphones, so if the MkIII B+ has a phase splitter in its SE input, I can have a fully balanced signal from input to output. Thanks


----------



## lafeuill

lightning3777 said:


> Does it have a phase splitter (in SE input) like the RSA Intruder so the signal will be converted to balance.



Yes it does.


----------



## lightning3777

Thanks for the info bro.


----------



## Sound Eq (May 15, 2017)

i am selling my alo rx mk3 B as I have 2, also I have alo mk3 B+ and with all honesty the alo mk3 B sounds better than alo mk3B+. The bass is better on the B than B+ and the sound stage is wider on B than B+


----------



## lightning3777

Although the RX MkIII B+ has a phase splitter in its SE input, do we still hear an improvement compare to balanced input ?


----------



## lightning3777

I meant fully balanced input (kobiconn) should have a better SQ compared to SE input (with phase splitter)? Am i right?


----------



## Sound Eq

yes but not by a huge marigin, as the single ended implementation is amazing as well, and to be honest I its difficult to hear the improvement in balanced comapred to single ended


----------



## Skyfall

Sound Eq said:


> i am selling my alo rx mk3 B as I have 2, also I have alo mk3 B+ and with all honesty the alo mk3 B sounds better than alo mk3B+. The bass is better on the B than B+ and the sound stage is wider on B than B+



I had them both too and I hear otherwise, the B+ is the better ones but yes the bass on the older ones has more punch. Single ended vs balance differences depends on what you're listening with. With full size cans ie. HD700 or LCD series the different is so worth it. It is one of the most musical portable amp I own alongside with Intruder and Duet.


----------



## Sound Eq (May 15, 2017)

Skyfall said:


> I had them both too and I hear otherwise, the B+ is the better ones but yes the bass on the older ones has more punch. Single ended vs balance differences depends on what you're listening with. With full size cans ie. HD700 or LCD series the different is so worth it. It is one of the most musical portable amp I own alongside with Intruder and Duet.



to me the B is better with more bass punch and more enjoyable sound and I was surprised to be honest as I thought the B+ would be the better sounding, but i was wrong. The sound stage on B is wider bigger and more bass, and better fuller mids than B+. I took very very careful comparisons before writing this, as when I got the b+ i was a bit disappointed. Thanks god I have 2 alo mk 3Bs and one B+


----------



## lightning3777

What about hissing. B got worse hiss compared to B+, when using sensitive IEM, right?


----------



## Sound Eq

both hissssssssssss like crazy with iems


----------



## gannjunior (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi!
Got this super AMP since a couple of months ago. 

My actual available best chain is: Acoustic Research AR-M2 + ALO Audio RX MK3B+ + Hifiman He-560
ARM2 does not have balanced output. In the near future I will buy ibasso dx200 that has Balanced output.

MK3B+ supports both input and output balanced.

Anybody experienced balance MK3B+ management? Chris Martens says coud be worh to use it ( http://www.theabsolutesound.com/art...ed-portable-headphone-amp-playback-61/?page=4 )

But, does it make sense to use only MK3B+ input or only ouput in balanced mode? I mean: now my source DAC provides ony single output, so I could use MK3B+ for a balanced only from output perspective in the headphones (but does it make sense since the input is not balanced?)
Or: when I will buy a DAC able to provide balanced output, will make sense to get into MK3B+ balanced ipunt but Single output in headphones output ?
Hope to have explained myself...

I know should be possible to get hybrid combination input SO- output BO or viceversa and, depending on the various quality of the component of the chaing, hybrid combination could also be better than input BO - output BO...
What are your experience or suggestions with ALO and the various combinations?

Thanks
ciao


----------



## jhog

Wondering how the RX Mk3 compares to the original Vorzuge Duo and if it's worth picking one up second hand? Specifically I'd be using it with LZ A4 and Fidelio X2 (so both relatively low impedance) As such, would it be too noisy/overpowered? I mainly like the idea of the tubey sound and bass eq. 

Also, on a practical note, can you change the battery in it and is it easy to find a charger that would work for it in Europe, where I am? 

Thanks much in advance!


----------



## Sound Eq

nothing beats alo mk3 b, and i have 2, i am selling one


----------



## jhog

Sound Eq said:


> nothing beats alo mk3 b, and i have 2, i am selling one


Ok thanks! How is it with low impedance cans/iems? And out of interest, have you got a link to the one you're selling??


----------



## Sound Eq

jhog said:


> Ok thanks! How is it with low impedance cans/iems? And out of interest, have you got a link to the one you're selling??



with sensitive iems its a no go 

but with headphones i have yet to hear a better portable amp than alo mk3 B nothing comes close to alo mk3 B from all the stuff i heard and you can see I heard alot from my profile

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/alo-rx-mk3-b-price-reduced.845392/


----------



## jhog

Sound Eq said:


> with sensitive iems its a no go
> 
> but with headphones i have yet to hear a better portable amp than alo mk3 B nothing comes close to alo mk3 B from all the stuff i heard and you can see I heard alot from my profile
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/alo-rx-mk3-b-price-reduced.845392/



Good info. I just need to decide if it'd play nicely with my LZ A4s, as it would likely sound grand with my fidelio x2s, from what you say...


----------



## Sound Eq (Oct 9, 2017)

jhog said:


> Good info. I just need to decide if it'd play nicely with my LZ A4s, as it would likely sound grand with my fidelio x2s, from what you say...


no way would i use alo as an amp for iems unless they are really hard to drive

but with headphones alo mk3  is top of the line with the best ever bass boost tunes that has been ever created on headfi, unlike all the other gimmick bass boosters in other amps. It has a huge sound stage with amazing sound quality signature. This is the only portable amp I tried that makes planar headphones sound as if driven from a desktop amp


----------



## Sound Eq

i really wish there will be a new rx mk amp update with the same bass boost implementation coming as this is the best alo portable amp with that gorgeous bass boost, I just can not know why ALO moved that bass boost from their new amps


----------



## chowmanfu

Has any portable amp surpassed mk3-b+ ability to push HifiMan He-6? I got some new 12-conductor cables and combined them with my LG V20 phone, mk3, and HE-6's...and it worked!!!

It only works well with Neutron Player and HD files that are 'normalized'. I'll be bringing this setup to work instead of my IEM's.

CD quality sounds awful.
YouTube produces a nasty sibilance and lacks gain.


----------



## DJtheAudiophile

Hello, If anyone is selling this amp I’m interested in buying. Please feel free to message me. Thanks.


----------



## Skyfall

Took these old toys out of the drawer and OMG they still sound soo freakin' amazing !!!


----------



## DJtheAudiophile

DJtheAudiophile said:


> Hello, If anyone is selling this amp I’m interested in buying. Please feel free to message me. Thanks.



still looking to buy one if anyone has one for sale.


----------



## lafeuill

Let me check the condition of my B+ and get back to you.


----------



## DJtheAudiophile

lafeuill said:


> Let me check the condition of my B+ and get back to you.



Thank you!


----------



## DJtheAudiophile

I have a question, will the Koss KSC75 hiss with the Rx MK III-B version?


----------



## Sound Eq

i have my sony ier z1r and have both the sp2000 and alo rx mk3, and connecting the sp2000 to alo mk3 took the sony ier z1r to a total different level

such a shame the alo mk3 is not being made any more or getting updated, this leads me to ask if there is anything better than mk3 portable amp out there?


----------



## jhog

Sound Eq said:


> i have my sony ier z1r and have both the sp2000 and alo rx mk3, and connecting the sp2000 to alo mk3 took the sony ier z1r to a total different level
> 
> such a shame the alo mk3 is not being made any more or getting updated, this leads me to ask if there is anything better than mk3 portable amp out there?


I haven't tried the Rx MK3 but I have had a number of other Alo amps, which are great. For me the only portable I've tried which tops them is the Vorzuge Vorzamp Duo. Incredible bass and treble switches, compact, and powerful enough to drive hungry cans. I use it every day stacked with my A&K ct10.


----------



## imackler

Has anyone replaced the battery on this? I contacted ALO but haven't heard back; it was just a couple days ago though. I found a picture of the internals and it doesn't seem too hard... Would love to hear anyone's experience!


----------



## Kremer930

From memory this was done years ago on headfi. I think it is a phone battery.


----------



## Kremer930

Interesting to see this thread come to life. I only just dug mine out a week ago to get the low volume channel imbalance sorted. The factory offered this service when it was new but I never sent it back. 

For those that say that the RX3 was no good with iems…I used to use it on low gain with JH16 with no problems. 

It didn’t quite have enough power to give HE6 proper bass impact but…. I can’t wait to try it on my Anandas.


----------



## pascallito

Kremer930 said:


> Interesting to see this thread come to life. *I only just dug mine out a week ago to get the low volume channel imbalance sorted*. The factory offered this service when it was new but I never sent it back.
> 
> For those that say that the RX3 was no good with iems…I used to use it on low gain with JH16 with no problems.
> 
> It didn’t quite have enough power to give HE6 proper bass impact but…. I can’t wait to try it on my Anandas.


Yes ! Very interesting indeed. I also have this kind of behavior on my R MK3 B+ ! 
Please ! How did you go about correcting this?
I contacted ALO but I can no longer get in touch with KB (it's very unfortunate, he had taken care of my CDM admirably to give it a review) and Chris (Alo) told me no more make a maintenance package on the RX


----------

